# The Lace Party 2019 section II



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

it' been awhile gentle all, lets see if I remember the basics I. go snitch the opener:

Welcome to the Lace Party! What started as a lace knitting workshop has evolved to a chat between fellow lace knitting lovers. We welcome you to join us. The chat is open to anyone who wants to join in - you can be as active or non-active as you choose. We used to follow a two-week pattern where one person would host; however we have decided to make the schedule more flexible to suit the needs of the hostess and the group. The next hostess will post a link to the new Lace Party (LP) near the end of this thread.

Over the years we have shared our knitting projects, lace and non-lace. We love to see photos of what everyone is knitting - finished and in progress. We also share travel stories, recipes, nature photos, and like any knitting circle, our lives. Some of our followers have even met in person. We also love to see what our online friends are up to (photos are great!). 

The above is copied direct the opening for the previous Lace Party- we are getting perilously close to the magical number of 100 pages- goodness knows if the current Admin would step in and split us up, as they did of old- but we don't take that chance.

2. give it a baseline topic: how to get over the nerves and try that fabulous pattern that scares you.
OR: WHATEVER SUITS YOUR TODAY.

3. jump in:

I own "the 260 exquisite patterns by Hitomi Shida". bought it based on a showing of a bootlegged section online of the lace collars or neckpieces.(have reeal quirk about breaking copyrights.) the book suggests that Japanese knitting is more precise because they standardized pattern symbols more uniformly then other groups. while this maybe true of the very complex stitches in the guide; I found it mind twisting that the simple blank square changes meaning in each pattern. pattern 1 blank = purl, pattern 2 blank = knit, pattern three blank is once again knit!!!!!!! it's not mind blowing its just.... constantly changing uniformity????????????/

have worked several patterns successfully will work on camera shots tomorrow with natural lights. (it's 1 am my time.)


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

biggest thing to remember is that more then 90% of the book deals in charts. there are less the fifty pages with written instructions and photographs of how to's.

another quirk that I am growing is that magnifiers should be stapled to my forehead so I have enough hands to hold my needles twist the book around to get it under the ott light and magnifier, the difference between knit 4 tog and knit 5 together should have been plainer. (burda{?} uses that nice little roof top claret with a number under it, they just add more legs to knit two together.)

some patterns give you a box insert which has further shape changing but they don't seem to like to clutter things up with grey space holders.

basically, heavier on texture knitting than lace.

got the book 50% off or better and it was/ is WORTH EVERY PENNY


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> it' been awhile gentle all, lets see if I remember the basics I. go snitch the opener:
> 
> Welcome to the Lace Party! What started as a lace knitting workshop has evolved to a chat between fellow lace knitting lovers. We welcome you to join us. The chat is open to anyone who wants to join in - you can be as active or non-active as you choose. We used to follow a two-week pattern where one person would host; however we have decided to make the schedule more flexible to suit the needs of the hostess and the group. The next hostess will post a link to the new Lace Party (LP) near the end of this thread.
> 
> ...


Sounds like fun


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

That's great, Nancylea!
I have been watching the telly, Sunday night is usually good value
The untangling of the yarn continues, at the point of getting the open work pattern correct. Nearly lost it on the third row, but I think I caught it in time.
Fairly sure the book of Japanese knitting designs that you have is the same as mine.
But it is late, and tomorrow is weaving, so I need my rest.
As it will be Sunday for most of you, I expect there will be a lot of chat by the time I can get back to the computer!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you for starting off again Nancylea. The Japanese books sound lovely but I’m a written word not chartperson for any type of needlecraft. The only lace books I have are the Tessa Lorent ones as it’s all written patterns. Today I went for breakfast with Chris, then bought a birthday card for his partner, his Mums having a barbecue for him this afternoon but it’s cold and raining so they’re hoping she decides to have an indoor meal instead. I’m going to write some long overdue letters, then off to Jamie from7-10. All have a good day/ night wherever you are.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

martina said:


> Thank you for starting off again Nancylea. The Japanese books sound lovely but I'm a written word not chartperson for any type of needlecraft. The only lace books I have are the Tessa Lorent ones as it's all written patterns. Today I went for breakfast with Chris, then bought a birthday card for his partner, his Mums having a barbecue for him this afternoon but it's cold and raining so they're hoping she decides to have an indoor meal instead. I'm going to write some long overdue letters, then off to Jamie from7-10. All have a good day/ night wherever you are.


Martina -- I was pleased to hear you reference Tessa Lorant. About a month or so ago, I picked up two of her books even though I was unfamiliar with her work. I have "Knitted Lace Doilies" and "Collection of Knitted Lace Edgings." The Lace Edging book does use some charts while the Doily book is most written instruction. Can you tell me a bit more about her and her work, please?


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Nancylea, thank you very much for starting this new thread. I'll have to dig out my Japanese knitting books and take a look.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Martina -- I was pleased to hear you reference Tessa Lorant. About a month or so ago, I picked up two of her books even though I was unfamiliar with her work. I have "Knitted Lace Doilies" and "Collection of Knitted Lace Edgings." The Lace Edging book does use some charts while the Doily book is most written instruction. Can you tell me a bit more about her and her work, please?


There are several books of hers now available as there seems to have been a reprint. Some are only available either second hand or very expensive. A google search reveals that she was born in 1929 in Berlin, but that's all I could find. Books currently available in addition to the ones you have are
Knitted shawls and wraps
The secrets of successful Irish crochet lace
Knitted Lace Collars
Knitted quilts and flounces. 
Hope this is of some use.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for starting off a new thread, Nancylea. I've had a look at the book on Amazon, with a surprising number of pages in the "look inside" feature--scrumptious patterns there! I have added it to my wish list for future purchase (still on a "craft supply diet" at the moment until my credit card recovers from the moving expenses). 

I'm not familiar with Tessa Lorant, that I'm aware, so will have to investigate her work as well.

My project comes along, is now on a 32" circular and 420 stitches in the round, at round 112 now of 160 rounds before the edging part. The program I use for charting puts in written instructions as well, though it does require substantial editing, and I like that as I know some people do not care for charts and some prefer them; I am still planning to finish and get the pattern ready for testing in the next couple of weeks. Yesterday I didn't get very far with the knitting, as we had the shopping to do, some cleaning, and of course the usual cooking and washing up (along with how long the rounds are now, it's taking more time to complete one!). Still, I persevere and it moves forward, however slowly.

Julie, I feel you on the tangles. Yesterday as I was tidying up the stash box, I found a ball of lace weight baby alpaca that little Janie (our kitten) had "discovered" (read: mangled!). It required some rewinding and splicing and lots of detangling, so that also cut into my knitting time yesterday. I have now put the lace and thinner yarns into drawers that I can close so she can't get to them (they had been in a storage tote with a loose lid) and "discover" more. She can be quite a scamp--her "official title" of late has been Wrecking Crew. I know she will grow out of it, and she is still adorable, but sometimes...heh. Kittens are going to be kittens, after all, which we knew when taking her on as an adopted child.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

My son nicknamed a neighbours catTrip Hazard, you can guess why!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for getting us started again, Nancylea. I’m waiting for delivery of the Japanese Knitting Stitch Bible, ordered a used copy. The Japanese patterns are just luscious. We are getting a taste of them in Toni Lorenz’s KAL. She has translated the stitches to more easily understood ones.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

martina said:


> There are several books of hers now available as there seems to have been a reprint. Some are only available either second hand or very expensive. A google search reveals that she was born in 1929 in Berlin, but that's all I could find. Books currently available in addition to the ones you have are
> Knitted shawls and wraps
> The secrets of successful Irish crochet lace
> Knitted Lace Collars
> ...


Thanks Martina. I appreciate your looking her up and sharing the info. Since I just got my books which were printed in 1980-1982, I've not really had time to sit down and absorb them. I found them on Thriftbooks.com and couldn't resist at that price.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you Nancylea for getting us started. Marking my place and will come back later.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

This is what is on the front cover of the Japanese knitting book I just got at Barnes and Nobel: "260 Exquisite Patterns by Hitomi Shida, Japanese Knitting Stitch Bible, Translated with an introduction by Gayle Roehm". 

The photography is wonderful and the patterns are intricate and interesting. But it will probably be awhile before I attempt any of the patterns. None of them look like beginner level to me.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> This is what is on the front cover of the Japanese knitting book I just got at Barnes and Nobel: "260 Exquisite Patterns by Hitomi Shida, Japanese Knitting Stitch Bible, Translated with an introduction by Gayle Roehm".
> 
> The photography is wonderful and the patterns are intricate and interesting. But it will probably be awhile before I attempt any of the patterns. None of them look like beginner level to me.


That's the one that is in the mail to me - can't wait to get it!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That's the one that is in the mail to me - can't wait to get it!


It is a fabulous book, and much less expensive than the other one I saw at the store. But when I do finally get around to trying a pattern, first...I'll have to make an enlarged copy of the chart, 2 to 3 in a half page column is just too small for me to be comfortable with. I suppose I could if I had to, but it would be uncomfortable. Also, the glue in the spine of the book is quite stiff so keeping the book open is going to be a challenge. The second thing will be that I'll really have to sit down and study that chart and all the info in the beginning of the book. It looks very thorough, but I may have to re-start a given pattern several times to get it right. It would be quite a feather in my cap to make something successfully with one of these patterns. Photos alone are wonderful to look at.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

martina said:


> My son nicknamed a neighbours catTrip Hazard, you can guess why!


 :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> It is a fabulous book, and much less expensive than the other one I saw at the store. But when I do finally get around to trying a pattern, first...I'll have to make an enlarged copy of the chart, 2 to 3 in a half page column is just too small for me to be comfortable with. I suppose I could if I had to, but it would be uncomfortable. Also, the glue in the spine of the book is quite stiff so keeping the book open is going to be a challenge. The second thing will be that I'll really have to sit down and study that chart and all the info in the beginning of the book. It looks very thorough, but I may have to re-start a given pattern several times to get it right. It would be quite a feather in my cap to make something successfully with one of these patterns. Photos alone are wonderful to look at.


idea: when you get it properly enlarged, highlite the first place a stitch mark shows up and build your own 'stitch guide' for this pattern then midway thru row/round 97 you don't need to find the book and learn what two parallel lines with rabbit ears means. of course as you get more comfortable you may only do the strange new to you marks.
yes getting a good photocopy has been a challenge. left lid up, and used heavy towel to block background light at edges. now have about 75% chance of decent copy.

ALL: thanks for the thanks, settle in, get comfie, and let's GO


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

martina said:


> My son nicknamed a neighbours catTrip Hazard, you can guess why!


????????


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> This is what is on the front cover of the Japanese knitting book I just got at Barnes and Nobel: "260 Exquisite Patterns by Hitomi Shida, Japanese Knitting Stitch Bible, Translated with an introduction by Gayle Roehm".
> 
> The photography is wonderful and the patterns are intricate and interesting. But it will probably be awhile before I attempt any of the patterns. None of them look like beginner level to me.


this is more an aside: anyone else not seeing photo?
support seems off today.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> It is a fabulous book, and much less expensive than the other one I saw at the store. But when I do finally get around to trying a pattern, first...I'll have to make an enlarged copy of the chart, 2 to 3 in a half page column is just too small for me to be comfortable with. I suppose I could if I had to, but it would be uncomfortable. Also, the glue in the spine of the book is quite stiff so keeping the book open is going to be a challenge. The second thing will be that I'll really have to sit down and study that chart and all the info in the beginning of the book. It looks very thorough, but I may have to re-start a given pattern several times to get it right. It would be quite a feather in my cap to make something successfully with one of these patterns. Photos alone are wonderful to look at.


A few people participating in Toni's Japanese Lace Sampler KAL have used some of the patterns to do swatches. They really are beautiful.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

back again. had commented that I was close to finished with my niebling, there's a second page of charts for the edge. wondered why there was no bind off at the top of the chart. "still just blobbish, no photos, please."
used the camera, remember now why it seems to drift to the bottom of the drawer.

first THE BOOK:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> back again. had commented that I was close to finished with my niebling, there's a second page of charts for the edge. wondered why there was no bind off at the top of the chart. "still just blobbish, no photos, please."
> used the camera, remember now why it seems to drift to the bottom of the drawer.
> 
> first THE BOOK:


You have done a lovely job on these. :sm24:


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> You have done a lovely job on these. :sm24:


thank you, any praise causes blushes.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> this is more an aside: anyone else not seeing photo?
> support seems off today.


I didn't attach a photo!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> back again. had commented that I was close to finished with my niebling, there's a second page of charts for the edge. wondered why there was no bind off at the top of the chart. "still just blobbish, no photos, please."
> used the camera, remember now why it seems to drift to the bottom of the drawer.
> 
> first THE BOOK:


The book in your photos is the one I have. I'm relieved I'm not the only one who often has to start a pattern over again, several times, before it looks right! But your oops' look a lot better than mine!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Another thank you, Nancylea. I liked your intro to Japanese patterns. I haven't really looked at the charts very closely, yet. 

When I get the new yarn and go to make my swatch, I will. I have a computer program that makes sweater patterns, you just have to put in the gauge, but to get a gauge-you must do a swatch unless it's just a normal sst. It was supposed to be easier and sometimes it is!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Nancylea, beautiful patterns. Go ahead and blush, you deserve to.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> I didn't attach a photo!


makes me feel better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> The book in your photos is the one I have. I'm relieved I'm not the only one who often has to start a pattern over again, several times, before it looks right! But your oops' look a lot better than mine!


Frequently, Joyce, I have to start over seven or more times- before I get the design to 'flow'!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Nancylea, beautiful patterns. Go ahead and blush, you deserve to.


I too, was most impressed, nancylea!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> thank you, any praise causes blushes.


Well, then, blush again, because those are Tremendous!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I now have an extra "even" round as I got caught up in a conversation and missed my end marker and didn't realize it until I was nearly all the way around again...oops! So just finished the round and will go on. I don't think it will make much difference in the end, oh well.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Sorlenna said:


> I now have an extra "even" round as I got caught up in a conversation and missed my end marker and didn't realize it until I was nearly all the way around again...oops! So just finished the round and will go on. I don't think it will make much difference in the end, oh well.


am thinking of inventing a nipping marker, it needs to nip my fingers and remind me where I am. bet each one of us has overshot our markers, maybe even once or more a project.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I now have an extra "even" round as I got caught up in a conversation and missed my end marker and didn't realize it until I was nearly all the way around again...oops! So just finished the round and will go on. I don't think it will make much difference in the end, oh well.


Been there- done that!!!!!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Have to admit to 3-7 restarts on current scarf/shawl.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Have to admit to 3-7 restarts on current scarf/shawl.


It happens! :sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

nancylea57 said:


> back again. had commented that I was close to finished with my niebling, there's a second page of charts for the edge. wondered why there was no bind off at the top of the chart. "still just blobbish, no photos, please."
> used the camera, remember now why it seems to drift to the bottom of the drawer.
> 
> first THE BOOK:


Nancylea, your samples are beautiful! I have the book but seeing your samples does really bring it to life :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Really interesting!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Really interesting!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> am thinking of inventing a nipping marker, it needs to nip my fingers and remind me where I am. bet each one of us has overshot our markers, maybe even once or more a project.


That would be brilliant; I wasn't very happy with myself to realize it, since I had 440 stitches that I could have put to better use in the next patterned round. :sm23:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Have to admit to 3-7 restarts on current scarf/shawl.


We'll say you're getting lots of practice with the pattern--that's what I tell myself when that happens, and sometimes that's what it takes. I believe you'll get there!


----------



## doloret (Apr 4, 2011)

Can you explain to me the difference between lace knitting and just knitting? Thank you.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> am thinking of inventing a nipping marker, it needs to nip my fingers and remind me where I am. bet each one of us has overshot our markers, maybe even once or more a project.


Please remember that I am very new to "pretty" knitting, so some of the things I do and use won't be needed by you more experienced knitters.

I use different styles of markers in my knitting, within the same piece. Since I like to knit in the round, I use 2 markers together, different colors, to mark the end of the round, and beginning of the next round since that's where I have the most tendency to overshoot the marker. When doing pattern stitches, I use markers between all the repeats, different colored ones for different stitches if needed. As you can imagine, I have LOADS of those wafer style markers! Perhaps the most helpful thing I do is to re-write the pattern, spreading instructions out. When it says to repeat something so many times, I put those numbers below the words and cross them off as I complete each repeat. This works especially well for me when groups of rows are being repeated.

It's a long hand way to do this, but keeps me on track since I usually have so many distractions while knitting. Usually the long version is written on ruled notebook paper in pencil, but if I'm sure of what I'm doing, I'll type everything up on my computer in a larger type size. Hand written or typed, this gives me room to make notes as I progress through the pattern. If the project doesn't turn out right, or I have to restart, this helps me figure out what went wrong and try to correct. If it turns out OK, I know it is safe to use the pattern again, and with all the notes I don't have to try to remember much later what I did. (You can tell I'm getting older, don't trust the memory like I used to.)


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

doloret said:


> Can you explain to me the difference between lace knitting and just knitting? Thank you.


Welcome to the Lace Party. I'm sure you'll get several answers to your question and undoubtedly each will be slightly different, but they will all be correct. So here goes with my take on things:

Creating lace using knitting techniques and stitches means that basically there is NO Difference, except that one usually distinguishes a lace fabric from another type of knitted fabric because the lace has holes and typical stockinette does not. To create those holes, one uses standard knitting stitches both increases and decreases in various combinations. A purist might say that KNITTED LACE follows the form of a pattern where one row has increase/decrease combinations and the succeeding row is knit plain. The same purist would also say that LACE KNITTING follows the form of a pattern where ALL rows have increase/decrease combinations. It isn't important to most of us how the terms are defined; what is important are the beautiful images created by the use of the increase/decreases while knitting. So all the usual techniques and terminology that one uses in "regular knitting" (rows, stitches, pattern repeats, etc) are used to create a fabric that can be classified as lace. We use the same needles, the same yarn, markers, counters, etc.

So, aesthetically lace knitting creates a different image than a solid texture. Generally increases are made using a YARN OVER which creates an open hole. Sometimes increases are done with double or even triple yarn overs. Likewise, decrease operations may remove 1 stitch, or 2 or 3 or many more in one operation. It is common that increase/decrease combinations are arranged into repeatable units call a stitch pattern which may consist of a constant number of stitches and rows. If the object is a constant width piece of fabric, generally the number of stitches is constant within a stitch pattern; however, the designer may want to expand or narrow the width and could easily do so using patterns which are not evenly balanced --that is to say it is possible that the stitch count on each row might vary. I could go on and on, but the really important point is that, a lace designer has the same toolkit that is used by any knitter, but applies that same tool kit in a slightly different way.

It has become common that most lace patterns are presented by the design in a graphical form. This makes it easier for the knitter to visualize the effect of their actions and "see" the pattern develop. Before graphs, the stitch patterns were written out in language form. Personally, I find it easier to work with graphs, but not all knitters do. But increasingly, most lace patterns are presented in graphical form.

There are a number of excellent video tutorials online which can elaborate on this topic and which will provide a wide variety of examples. I'd like to add that personally I have found the infinite variety involved in creating lace to be absolutely addictive. I love to knit, but I also like variety. For some of my knitting friends, they find that variety in projects involving cabling, others in projects with color, or double knitting, etc. But for me, it is lace. I'd be happy to answer any questions you might have, but since this is a huge topic, more specific questions would be helpful.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> back again. had commented that I was close to finished with my niebling, there's a second page of charts for the edge. wondered why there was no bind off at the top of the chart. "still just blobbish, no photos, please."
> used the camera, remember now why it seems to drift to the bottom of the drawer.
> 
> first THE BOOK:


They are such beautiful designs. Lovely job!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Welcome to the Lace Party. I'm sure you'll get several answers to your question and undoubtedly each will be slightly different, but they will all be correct. So here goes with my take on things:
> 
> Creating lace using knitting techniques and stitches means that basically there is NO Difference, except that one usually distinguishes a lace fabric from another type of knitted fabric because the lace has holes and typical stockinette does not. To create those holes, one uses standard knitting stitches both increases and decreases in various combinations. A purist might say that KNITTED LACE follows the form of a pattern where one row has increase/decrease combinations and the succeeding row is knit plain. The same purist would also say that LACE KNITTING follows the form of a pattern where ALL rows have increase/decrease combinations. It isn't important to most of us how the terms are defined; what is important are the beautiful images created by the use of the increase/decreases while knitting. So all the usual techniques and terminology that one uses in "regular knitting" (rows, stitches, pattern repeats, etc) are used to create a fabric that can be classified as lace. We use the same needles, the same yarn, markers, counters, etc.
> 
> ...


Well stated, DeEtta. I don't think I could improve on your explanation.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Babalou said:


> Well stated, DeEtta. I don't think I could improve on your explanation.


Eloquent! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

nancylea57 said:


> am thinking of inventing a nipping marker, it needs to nip my fingers and remind me where I am. bet each one of us has overshot our markers, maybe even once or more a project.


Great idea, just so long as it doesn't hurt bad just a quick nip!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Welcome to the Lace Party. I'm sure you'll get several answers to your question and undoubtedly each will be slightly different, but they will all be correct. So here goes with my take on things:


Wonderful explanation, I couldn't have done as well. Welcome to the Lace Party. Now and again someone will hold a class on lace or steeking, or knitting in the round or some other thing that someone needs instruction on and then we just talk a lot about all that we are doing. We are a great group of friends from around the world and like to tell stories. Sometimes we leave for a while, then return. So welcome. We hope you become a friend also.


----------



## Linda333 (Feb 26, 2011)

I must be really dense. What book was discussed in the beginning post, and how do I join the lace party?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Linda333 said:


> I must be really dense. What book was discussed in the beginning post, and how do I join the lace party?


Simply do as you have done, post to the topic, and you are with us, and welcome!
The book nancylea is referring to, is Japanese Knitting Stitch Bible, 260 Exquisite Patterns by Hitomi Shida, translated by Gayle Roehm.
The


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

The Japanese Stitch Sampler KAL Babalou referred to has been a great help in deciphering some of the intricate Japanese stitches used. Waiting (impatiently) for the next installment in April.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thank you for starting back, I love lace knitting....just need more hours in my day


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

nancylea57 said:


> am thinking of inventing a nipping marker, it needs to nip my fingers and remind me where I am. bet each one of us has overshot our markers, maybe even once or more a project.


Sounds like something I need too! Or it should have an alarm go off when you pass it by.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I now have an extra "even" round as I got caught up in a conversation and missed my end marker and didn't realize it until I was nearly all the way around again...oops! So just finished the round and will go on. I don't think it will make much difference in the end, oh well.


I do not want to think of the number of times I have done that. Tinking lace is very enlightening. ????


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Have to admit to 3-7 restarts on current scarf/shawl.


Not bad, Karen! When I itching my way through something there are time I am so glad I am using the "cheap" yarn until I get it figured out. There are times it is not good for anything when it is finally figured out. ????


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Please remember that I am very new to "pretty" knitting, so some of the things I do and use won't be needed by you more experienced knitters.
> 
> I use different styles of markers in my knitting, within the same piece. Since I like to knit in the round, I use 2 markers together, different colors, to mark the end of the round, and beginning of the next round since that's where I have the most tendency to overshoot the marker. When doing pattern stitches, I use markers between all the repeats, different colored ones for different stitches if needed. As you can imagine, I have LOADS of those wafer style markers! Perhaps the most helpful thing I do is to re-write the pattern, spreading instructions out. When it says to repeat something so many times, I put those numbers below the words and cross them off as I complete each repeat. This works especially well for me when groups of rows are being repeated.
> 
> It's a long hand way to do this, but keeps me on track since I usually have so many distractions while knitting. Usually the long version is written on ruled notebook paper in pencil, but if I'm sure of what I'm doing, I'll type everything up on my computer in a larger type size. Hand written or typed, this gives me room to make notes as I progress through the pattern. If the project doesn't turn out right, or I have to restart, this helps me figure out what went wrong and try to correct. If it turns out OK, I know it is safe to use the pattern again, and with all the notes I don't have to try to remember much later what I did. (You can tell I'm getting older, don't trust the memory like I used to.)


Oh my, you do not want to see my "scratching" on patterns. I usually enlarge if possible and write all over them. I make tic marks for repeats. And different colored markers for beginning, repeats, etc. Sometimes there will be several colors, like what you mentioned, just to keep track of where I am.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Welcome to the Lace Party. I'm sure you'll get several answers to your question and undoubtedly each will be slightly different, but they will all be correct. So here goes with my take on things:
> 
> Creating lace using knitting techniques and stitches means that basically there is NO Difference, except that one usually distinguishes a lace fabric from another type of knitted fabric because the lace has holes and typical stockinette does not. To create those holes, one uses standard knitting stitches both increases and decreases in various combinations. A purist might say that KNITTED LACE follows the form of a pattern where one row has increase/decrease combinations and the succeeding row is knit plain. The same purist would also say that LACE KNITTING follows the form of a pattern where ALL rows have increase/decrease combinations. It isn't important to most of us how the terms are defined; what is important are the beautiful images created by the use of the increase/decreases while knitting. So all the usual techniques and terminology that one uses in "regular knitting" (rows, stitches, pattern repeats, etc) are used to create a fabric that can be classified as lace. We use the same needles, the same yarn, markers, counters, etc.
> 
> ...


Very well explained, DeEtta! I also tend to use charts for lace. Easier to visualize the end project.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Sounds like something I need too! Or it should have an alarm go off when you pass it by.


Or maybe it could do a "wolf" whislte. ????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Oh my, you do not want to see my "scratching" on patterns. I usually enlarge if possible and write all over them. I make tic marks for repeats. And different colored markers for beginning, repeats, etc. Sometimes there will be several colors, like what you mentioned, just to keep track of where I am.


I find some birds of a feather here! I do the same--sometimes I have a LOT of markers. :sm23: And generally by the time I finish with a printout, it's absolutely useless for someone else.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

doloret said:


> Can you explain to me the difference between lace knitting and just knitting? Thank you.


really agree with belle1's explanation, short easy is if you look at it and see through it--that's lace.
biggest trick for newbies to lace is don't dive into a full formal dinner sized table cloth. think lacey washcloths. edging pieces. connectable motifs (if you can stand connecting them). if not I found that small doilies edged correctly can be very useful in summertime entertaining and let's you get practice on practical things. used these at bridal shower, left with guests.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> Please remember that I am very new to "pretty" knitting, so some of the things I do and use won't be needed by you more experienced knitters.
> 
> I use different styles of markers in my knitting, within the same piece. Since I like to knit in the round, I use 2 markers together, different colors, to mark the end of the round, and beginning of the next round since that's where I have the most tendency to overshoot the marker. When doing pattern stitches, I use markers between all the repeats, different colored ones for different stitches if needed. As you can imagine, I have LOADS of those wafer style markers! Perhaps the most helpful thing I do is to re-write the pattern, spreading instructions out. When it says to repeat something so many times, I put those numbers below the words and cross them off as I complete each repeat. This works especially well for me when groups of rows are being repeated.
> 
> It's a long hand way to do this, but keeps me on track since I usually have so many distractions while knitting. Usually the long version is written on ruled notebook paper in pencil, but if I'm sure of what I'm doing, I'll type everything up on my computer in a larger type size. Hand written or typed, this gives me room to make notes as I progress through the pattern. If the project doesn't turn out right, or I have to restart, this helps me figure out what went wrong and try to correct. If it turns out OK, I know it is safe to use the pattern again, and with all the notes I don't have to try to remember much later what I did. (You can tell I'm getting older, don't trust the memory like I used to.)


markers; safety pins, plastic ringlets, quilting pins (bulb pins?) scrap yarn, ribbons, paperclips. some looped together to show where charting groups within charts are so you can see where leaf-s change into flowers. where trellis background merges into raindrop background.

wafer-- found that I tend to leave runner spaces behind, trash mine. have friends whose tension really loves them.

NOTES: wished I had start earlier, and even now took better notes.
sorlenna-- this is why you start with two copies. one clean copy, one all annotated wildly. someone adores your work you let them make a copy of the clean one.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Dodie R. said:


> Great idea, just so long as it doesn't hurt bad just a quick nip!


yeah that's why they turned down my design for taser markers---too many potential lawsuits over heart failures.... always someone holding me back


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

KittyChris said:


> Sounds like something I need too! Or it should have an alarm go off when you pass it by.


GPS!!!!!!


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

technically we've only been here 1 day, seeing lots of names for persons unknown to me so welcome to a party that got 'misfiled' because I forgot to mark it as "kal, discussions", things happen for a reason. the group had been casually following some of ours progress in ravelry Herbert niebling. kal2019https://www.ravelry.com/groups/herbert-niebling
and comments were made about the Japanese knitting patterns surge to market, but maybe tougher then us. it was time to restart because of a perceived cutoff around page100, so I offered to fill-in because I believe lurker2 had covered us for 6 months or so. subject I hope to keep up is challenging ourselves, even if it's only one stitch setting at a time. most of us have ongoing conversations running in the background---RESPECT them, you don't need to participate (I don't), but I realize they are necessary and hope-making for others. we have people with boat loads of talent who like to post successes and even the occasional OH!MY! for chuckles.

forgot to mention: we have some GREAT virtual huggers if you have a need.

my biggest hope for each of you is that each time you enter or leave this place you can have a small smile lurking all day.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

nancylea57 said:


> yeah that's why they turned down my design for taser markers---too many potential lawsuits over heart failures.... always someone holding me back


You are terrible, just my kind of friend!!! Love the taser idea.

I use crochet thread for both markers and for the lifeline when making lace. It's easier for me to keep the tension that way. With the rubber markers, my tension seems to vary although it doesn't when I'm doing cables, don't know why.

I've got about 3 skeins of leftover yarn from the baby blanket, so have decided to make a sweater, hat and booties to go with it. Will use a different pattern though. Just a cable in between a twisted stitch with 4 purls in between. I've already swatched and it looks quite nice. After I block the blanket, I'll get out the camera and put up a photo or may wait until I get the whole batch done. Have to see what I feel like doing, sometimes I get lazy! Actually, more than sometimes!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I find some birds of a feather here! I do the same--sometimes I have a LOT of markers. :sm23: And generally by the time I finish with a printout, it's absolutely useless for someone else.


Mine also! Even I have a difficult time reading my notes after a few days.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> technically we've only been here 1 day, seeing lots of names for persons unknown to me so welcome to a party that got 'misfiled' because I forgot to mark it as "kal, discussions", things happen for a reason. the group had been casually following some of ours progress in ravelry Herbert niebling. kal2019https://www.ravelry.com/groups/herbert-niebling
> and comments were made about the Japanese knitting patterns surge to market, but maybe tougher then us. it was time to restart because of a perceived cutoff around page100, so I offered to fill-in because I believe lurker2 had covered us for 6 months or so. subject I hope to keep up is challenging ourselves, even if it's only one stitch setting at a time. most of us have ongoing conversations running in the background---RESPECT them, you don't need to participate (I don't), but I realize they are necessary and hope-making for others. we have people with boat loads of talent who like to post successes and even the occasional OH!MY! for chuckles.
> 
> forgot to mention: we have some GREAT virtual huggers if you have a need.
> ...


Well said, Nancylea!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> You are terrible, just my kind of friend!!! Love the taser idea.
> 
> I use crochet thread for both markers and for the lifeline when making lace. It's easier for me to keep the tension that way. With the rubber markers, my tension seems to vary although it doesn't when I'm doing cables, don't know why.
> 
> I've got about 3 skeins of leftover yarn from the baby blanket, so have decided to make a sweater, hat and booties to go with it. Will use a different pattern though. Just a cable in between a twisted stitch with 4 purls in between. I've already swatched and it looks quite nice. After I block the blanket, I'll get out the camera and put up a photo or may wait until I get the whole batch done. Have to see what I feel like doing, sometimes I get lazy! Actually, more than sometimes!


I have some little metal markers that can be opened, just in case! I bought them at {shock} Walmart for under $5. I think there was 40 or 50 of them in the container. No problems with messing up the stitches or tension. The metal is about as big around as a thread, but very strong.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> markers; safety pins, plastic ringlets, quilting pins (bulb pins?) scrap yarn, ribbons, paperclips. some looped together to show where charting groups within charts are so you can see where leaf-s change into flowers. where trellis background merges into raindrop background.
> 
> wafer-- found that I tend to leave runner spaces behind, trash mine. have friends whose tension really loves them.
> 
> ...


I generally draw all of mine first on graph paper anyway and then chart them in the computer; some of them even get finished and published--but I have a backlog...really must work more on them.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> yeah that's why they turned down my design for taser markers---too many potential lawsuits over heart failures.... always someone holding me back


LOL! I was thinking of something like a little buzzer (remember the one where you wound it up, put it in your palm, and then shook someone's hand?). Taser might be a bit much!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Nanamel14 said:


> Thank you for starting back, I love lace knitting....just need more hours in my day


Not long ago, I realized that along with those extra hours wished for, I would need more energy to get through them!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Or maybe it could do a "wolf" whislte. ????


I once worked in the office of a construction company. Myself and one other lady in the office, everyone else were men, both in the office and on job sites. Most fun I've ever had in a job!!! Anyway, the other lady, she was a one person do everything, I was the receptionist, decided to program an extra cell phone kept in the office for back up and emergencies to "ring" with a wolf whistle. At first I jumped, then I laughed so hard I had to sit down. It was definitely a sexy version of wold whistle.... When I asked her why she chose that sound, she said she figured none of the men would swipe it because of the ring tone. She was very sure the extra phone would stay right where she parked it, and it did!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I find some birds of a feather here! I do the same--sometimes I have a LOT of markers. :sm23: And generally by the time I finish with a printout, it's absolutely useless for someone else.


I don't care about any one else using my print out with scribbled notes all over it. They can have the original copy (or a copy of the original) and make their own notes!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I reported this new user's link. I'm sure you know not to click on it.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I reported this new user's link. I'm sure you know not to click on it.


Thanks. The avatar is a good tip off....I never click on links that make no sense. That is to say that the address doesn't have the name of the place I wish to go to in it. Even then, I'm very careful. Thanks for being on the spot with this one. We don't need sleeze here on KP.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Sorlenna said:


> I reported this new user's link. I'm sure you know not to click on it.


Thank you!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

P.S.- there are several notations on today's digest about porn links being thrown into threads, maybe at random? Or maybe no. Lots of KP members very upset by this.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> I once worked in the office of a construction company. Myself and one other lady in the office, everyone else were men, both in the office and on job sites. Most fun I've ever had in a job!!! Anyway, the other lady, she was a one person do everything, I was the receptionist, decided to program an extra cell phone kept in the office for back up and emergencies to "ring" with a wolf whistle. At first I jumped, then I laughed so hard I had to sit down. It was definitely a sexy version of wold whistle.... When I asked her why she chose that sound, she said she figured none of the men would swipe it because of the ring tone. She was very sure the extra phone would stay right where she parked it, and it did!


Thanks for the belly laugh!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> P.S.- there are several notations on today's digest about porn links being thrown into threads, maybe at random? Or maybe no. Lots of KP members very upset by this.


Shudder. I would not click on that link either and then the avatar and new member, no way.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> P.S.- there are several notations on today's digest about porn links being thrown into threads, maybe at random? Or maybe no. Lots of KP members very upset by this.


I saw the notations. Thanks for the warning.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow, Nancy, thanks for the great start.

Julie, thanks for hosting the last party.

I, yet again, stopped getting notifications. Plus, Gary has been down with a sinus infection and I have been cleaning on my own this last week. He is now on the mend, so this week will be better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I reported this new user's link. I'm sure you know not to click on it.


Wow- I see why you've reported it, I will put in a report too- what an invasion of our space!

Relieved to report that Admin seems to have got straight onto it- shows up now as no posts, when you go into the profile.

There were 53 infiltrations into various topics- but it shows up as none now- thank heavens!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Wow, Nancy, thanks for the great start.
> 
> Julie, thanks for hosting the last party.
> 
> I, yet again, stopped getting notifications. Plus, Gary has been down with a sinus infection and I have been cleaning on my own this last week. He is now on the mend, so this week will be better.


Thanks Bev! Glad that Gary is on the mend!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> back again. had commented that I was close to finished with my niebling, there's a second page of charts for the edge. wondered why there was no bind off at the top of the chart. "still just blobbish, no photos, please."
> used the camera, remember now why it seems to drift to the bottom of the drawer.
> 
> first THE BOOK:


Lovely Nancy. You have been quite busy with this book. It is quite an interesting pattern book.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I reported this new user's link. I'm sure you know not to click on it.


Just adding my two cents of caution - never click on any link you are not totally sure of. Aside from a potential shock from unwanted porn, you can download viruses. Some are really nasty.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wow- I see why you've reported it, I will put in a report too- what an invasion of our space!
> 
> Relieved to report that Admin seems to have got straight onto it- shows up now as no posts, when you go into the profile.
> 
> There were 53 infiltrations into various topics- but it shows up as none now- thank heavens!


 :sm24: Yes, I think some people have too much time on their hands--it wouldn't even occur to me to do such a thing. Yay for Admin! Glad that entity seems to be more active once again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> :sm24: Yes, I think some people have too much time on their hands--it wouldn't even occur to me to do such a thing. Yay for Admin! Glad that entity seems to be more active once again.


Some people get their kicks in very odd ways- one that does a hell of a lot of damage is the Fire Bug. I understand many a time they turn out to be Fire Fighters- one would have hoped they were better vetted psychologically!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have also put in a 'Report Issue' response to Admin- in the hopes they will eliminate the Post from the Lace Party!

ETA: re the Pornographic image at the top of the previous page.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

...? ----> By the time I got to page 5-8?? there wasn't any unwanted messages listed. Not that I wanted to see any.

I like the 2 colors of bulb safety pins for the final crocheted border. Spotted a knitted icord edging from another pattern... possibility? :sm24:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi all. Jumping in here to say hi. I have been reading along, but just haven’t had the time or energy to write. I have been in Florida taking care of dispersing my parents estate and putting things in order so all can be put to rest.

Nancylea, thanks for the new start. There are so many challenges with each new pattern,but I think that’s what makes knitting so much fun. There is always something new to learn. I don’t have the Japanese stitch book, but I have seen some of the beautiful patterns. I, too, am doing Toni’s Japanese Sampler Scarf, but haven’t finished the first clue yet. I am looking forward to learning some of these pretty stitches.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> ...? ----> By the time I got to page 5-8?? there wasn't any unwanted messages listed. Not that I wanted to see any.
> 
> I like the 2 colors of bulb safety pins for the final crocheted border. Spotted a knitted icord edging from another pattern... possibility? :sm24:


I've only done an i-cord edging a couple of times but was quite pleased with the result.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

sisu said:


> Hi all. Jumping in here to say hi. I have been reading along, but just haven't had the time or energy to write. I have been in Florida taking care of dispersing my parents estate and putting things in order so all can be put to rest.
> 
> Nancylea, thanks for the new start. There are so many challenges with each new pattern,but I think that's what makes knitting so much fun. There is always something new to learn. I don't have the Japanese stitch book, but I have seen some of the beautiful patterns. I, too, am doing Toni's Japanese Sampler Scarf, but haven't finished the first clue yet. I am looking forward to learning some of these pretty stitches.


Hugs to you with dealing with your parents estate...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Hi all. Jumping in here to say hi. I have been reading along, but just haven't had the time or energy to write. I have been in Florida taking care of dispersing my parents estate and putting things in order so all can be put to rest.
> 
> Nancylea, thanks for the new start. There are so many challenges with each new pattern,but I think that's what makes knitting so much fun. There is always something new to learn. I don't have the Japanese stitch book, but I have seen some of the beautiful patterns. I, too, am doing Toni's Japanese Sampler Scarf, but haven't finished the first clue yet. I am looking forward to learning some of these pretty stitches.


Delighted to see you back with us, Caryn!

Sorting out Estates is very really a down side to losing one's parents- been there, gone through all that!
How is the puppy, whose name is totally escaping me?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've only done an i-cord edging a couple of times but was quite pleased with the result.


I have an odd suspicion I did do one at one point- but I had to follow the pattern religiously- no way could I say I have learned the technique!
I do find i-cords a little fiddly, but I have done things like shoe laces (baby sized) from them- like the effect!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Hugs to you with dealing with your parents estate...


Thank you Vickie. I am glad it is mostly over. Just have to do the their taxes now!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Delighted to see you back with us, Caryn!
> 
> Sorting out Estates is very really a down side to losing one's parents- been there, gone through all that!
> How is the puppy, whose name is totally escaping me?


Thanks Julie. The puppy is Lama Bear and he is much less rambunctious now, but still can't be trusted to be out of his crate when we are not around. He had his 1 year old birthday party when we were in Florida.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

kaixixang said:


> ...? ----> By the time I got to page 5-8?? there wasn't any unwanted messages listed. Not that I wanted to see any.
> 
> I like the 2 colors of bulb safety pins for the final crocheted border. Spotted a knitted icord edging from another pattern... possibility? :sm24:


it swallowed my response!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

that link to niebling kal: they have a subsection on alternate bind-offs, there are two (?) I chords and one truly spectacular yarnover bind-offs that look appealing to me. post 15 & 16 in particular.

https://www.ravelry.com/discuss/herbert-niebling/3586178/1-25#20

glad you all took care of the creep. now let's see who trust my link???tee-hee. tee-hee. mustache twisting.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> it swallowed my response!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> that link to niebling kal: they have a subsection on alternate bind-offs, there are two (?) I chords and one truly spectacular yarnover bind-offs that look appealing to me. post 15 & 16 in particular.
> 
> ...


WOW. I'm floored by that gorgeous work.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Julie. The puppy is Lama Bear and he is much less rambunctious now, but still can't be trusted to be out of his crate when we are not around. He had his 1 year old birthday party when we were in Florida.


Oh what a lovey! I want to hug him. :sm02:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I just totally messed up a round and tinked it back, so I made no progress today as I'm back where I was when I first picked up the project tonight. Dagnabbit. I'm going to fix the coffee pot for tomorrow, give the kids their bedtime treats, and try again another time!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

nancylea57 said:


> that link to niebling kal:


That picture is absolutely exquisite. I hope my tablecloth will come out as well. May be able to start it next week or the week after, I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Julie, he's a doll. I bet he's fun to be around.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

martina said:


> Tessa Lorent ones as itÃ¢ÂÂs all written patterns.
> 
> martina, this one is for you; don't think I have any Tessa lorent, but I have a Barbara abbey's knitting lace that's "written" patterns. first edition printed 1974, first reference was 1850-1918 knitting books patterns. this seems to be an attempt to formalize a method of shorthand annotating fully written 'recipes'. it's a rather unique system and has a neat simplicity, for $25 years ago I think now a days I might try some second hand outlets. I still haven't actually knitted from it but I like to ruffle the pages!


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

nancylea57 said:


> martina said:
> 
> 
> > Tessa Lorent ones as itÃ¢ÂÂs all written patterns.
> ...


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> martina said:
> 
> 
> > Tessa Lorent ones as itÃ¢ÂÂs all written patterns.
> ...


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

martina said:


> Thank you for this information. Iâll look out for this book.


this is really not a book that will appeal to a knitting knitter, it's truly more a history/background of our craft book, for knitting pleasure think the incomparable Elizabeth zimmermann, Marianne kinzel, or look for a broad spectrum book like this sweater feast. most of these came from a library sale-off.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

nancylea57 said:


> this is really not a book that will appeal to a knitting knitter, it's truly more a history/background of our craft book, for knitting pleasure think the incomparable Elizabeth zimmermann, Marianne kinzel, or look for a broad spectrum book like this sweater feast. most of these came from a library sale-off.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

martina said:


> My son nicknamed a neighbours catTrip Hazard, you can guess why!


Sadly, 'trip hazard' is why I am not getting a cat, now that the last is gone.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> ... got the book 50% off or better and it was/ is WORTH EVERY PENNY


Umm ... Where, please? At half price, I get it, if only to drool over.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

sisu said:


> Thanks Julie. The puppy is Lama Bear and he is much less rambunctious now, but still can't be trusted to be out of his crate when we are not around. He had his 1 year old birthday party when we were in Florida.


He's a cutie with a cute name.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Nancy, every time I see a copy of the “New Vintage Lace” I want to buy it. Dang. I may need to see if I can find it. :sm03: :sm06:


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

KittyChris said:


> Nancy, every time I see a copy of the "New Vintage Lace" I want to buy it. Dang. I may need to see if I can find it. :sm03: :sm06:


do you use a local yarn shop(LYS, in shortspeak)? mine has lots of this type publications on hand and orderable. and again library sales. people donate collections from the departed and library has limited shelf spacing for 'underutilized works' , chi-ching for me! also make friends at second hand book stores and get on notification list for similar books. same theory, they buy at an estate sale, but not everything is deemed store-worthy.

my mother once threatened a brother; he bought a lot of boxes at auction for his father-in-laws used goods store. found a 'bunch of crafty things', knew his fil won't want and at $2 a box won't regret letting mom have---- so he threw out all the scrap papers!!!!! kept just the 'stuff'. she promised she would not miss the children he would never have if he ever did that again. (he later gave her two lovely granddaughters)


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Umm ... Where, please? At half price, I get it, if only to drool over.


joann's 50% coupons.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

nancylea57 said:


> do you use a local yarn shop(LYS, in shortspeak)? mine has lots of this type publications on hand and orderable. and again library sales. people donate collections from the departed and library has limited shelf spacing for 'underutilized works' , chi-ching for me!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> martina said:
> 
> 
> > Tessa Lorent ones as itÃ¢ÂÂs all written patterns.
> ...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> martina said:
> 
> 
> > Tessa Lorent ones as itÃ¢ÂÂs all written patterns.
> ...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> and for you longtime knitters: when's the last time you faggoted an edge?


????????


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

It is a good thing I do not mind charts because I have some of those older ones also!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Umm ... Where, please? At half price, I get it, if only to drool over.


On line, try "Thrift Books". They have really good prices.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> and for you longtime knitters: when's the last time you faggoted an edge?


Well....I've never done that with knitting, but I have with embroidery on fabric. I'll have to look that one up, never heard of it before!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> this is really not a book that will appeal to a knitting knitter, it's truly more a history/background of our craft book, for knitting pleasure think the incomparable Elizabeth zimmermann, Marianne kinzel, or look for a broad spectrum book like this sweater feast. most of these came from a library sale-off.


Two of your books, in the middle, look like Dover Publications. They are a gem for keeping older patterns available. Unfortunately, their prices have gone up quite a lot in the past couple of years, but if they have something you want, it's still cheaper to deal directly with them than going to a book store. You can also sign up for "samples" that come to your email box weekly. There is an all purpose sampler, then some specialized ones. My problem is to not go crazy when choosing what to order. You can browse books online or sign up for print catalogs to be sent to your home. This company is in the U.S., and I have no idea what you dear ladies around the rest of the world would do to order. Drat!

http://store.doverpublications.com/

By the way, they currently sell the Elizabeth Zimmerman books. There are a lot of used book sellers online, and I would recommend checking them out. I've been dealing with Thrift Books lately, but there are places online that offer similar services, and some sites, like The Purple Kitty, and a lot of free goodies. Purple Kitty specializes, as far as I can tell, in vintage patterns. Oh, too much fun! Since I learned to crochet from my mom's WWII era crochet booklets, I am very comfortable using patterns written during that same time.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> joann's 50% coupons.


But please read the fine print on the Joann's coupons. Some include books, others don't. If not sure, ask someone, preferable the store manager. (sometimes, the "underlings" don't really know and just guess.)


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> do you use a local yarn shop(LYS, in shortspeak)? mine has lots of this type publications on hand and orderable. and again library sales. people donate collections from the departed and library has limited shelf spacing for 'underutilized works' , chi-ching for me! also make friends at second hand book stores and get on notification list for similar books. same theory, they buy at an estate sale, but not everything is deemed store-worthy.
> 
> my mother once threatened a brother; he bought a lot of boxes at auction for his father-in-laws used goods store. found a 'bunch of crafty things', knew his fil won't want and at $2 a box won't regret letting mom have---- so he threw out all the scrap papers!!!!! kept just the 'stuff'. she promised she would not miss the children he would never have if he ever did that again. (he later gave her two lovely granddaughters)


I've had a couple of conversations like that with my children..... :sm23:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Thanks Julie. The puppy is Lama Bear and he is much less rambunctious now, but still can't be trusted to be out of his crate when we are not around. He had his 1 year old birthday party when we were in Florida.


He is such a sweetie, Caryn. Glad you stopped by when you have so much going on.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Caryn (sisu) - Lama Bear is growing up! He is a cutie! I hope the estate work goes smoothly. ((hugs))

I too am obtaining various knitting books. Out of the ones pictured I have the New Vintage Lace, which I got during one of Interweave's book sales. I try to stay away from Thriftbooks website as I love books. Another purveyor of books with a lot of discounted books is Hamilton Books. 

Today is WIP Wednesday; a day some of us work only on UFO's. I brought my Galactic Heroine Mitts to continue work on the duplicate stitch embellishment. This process is slower than I expected, lol. 

Hope all are well,

Melanie


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I have the Modern Lace knitting books which I've used and enjoy. _A Gathering of Lace_, which I bought "for pretties," thinking the projects would always be beyond me (those charts could have been from outer space for all I could interpret) is a beautiful book. Because of that, I was determined to learn, so I started with simple charts and gradually came to love charts as a tool; even so, those charts from the book are something else again. I find it very hard to see the rows consistently and have yet to make something from it--I do flip through once in a while though. I will have to copy/enlarge the charts to be able to follow them if I ever do attempt one of the designs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am most impressed with your library of knitting books, nancylea! My collection is no where near as extensive!
However if you're talking Cookery Books, I have one large bookcase full, one small, and an overflow! I used to buy them almost compulsively!
Stupid thing is, on average, most have contributed one, maybe two recipes that have become part of my repertoire!!
Shortly will carry on the untangling process- I am up to row 10, not too much more to tease out, and the row will be complete.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks for starting off a new thread, Nancylea. I've had a look at the book on Amazon, with a surprising number of pages in the "look inside" feature--scrumptious patterns there! I have added it to my wish list for future purchase (still on a "craft supply diet" at the moment until my credit card recovers from the moving expenses).
> 
> I'm not familiar with Tessa Lorant, that I'm aware, so will have to investigate her work as well.
> 
> ...


Can we see a picture of your delightful "Wrecking Crew"?  Love kittens, but they do get into things.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> back again. had commented that I was close to finished with my niebling, there's a second page of charts for the edge. wondered why there was no bind off at the top of the chart. "still just blobbish, no photos, please."
> used the camera, remember now why it seems to drift to the bottom of the drawer.
> 
> first THE BOOK:


Wow, great work, NancyLea.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Frequently, Joyce, I have to start over seven or more times- before I get the design to 'flow'!


That has been my experience also.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> yeah that's why they turned down my design for taser markers---too many potential lawsuits over heart failures.... always someone holding me back


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> Hi all. Jumping in here to say hi. I have been reading along, but just haven't had the time or energy to write. I have been in Florida taking care of dispersing my parents estate and putting things in order so all can be put to rest.
> 
> Nancylea, thanks for the new start. There are so many challenges with each new pattern,but I think that's what makes knitting so much fun. There is always something new to learn. I don't have the Japanese stitch book, but I have seen some of the beautiful patterns. I, too, am doing Toni's Japanese Sampler Scarf, but haven't finished the first clue yet. I am looking forward to learning some of these pretty stitches.


Caryn, hugs and energy as you sort through your parents estate.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Can we see a picture of your delightful "Wrecking Crew"?  Love kittens, but they do get into things.


I'd meant to post one and got sidetracked! This is Janie.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

nancylea57 said:


> and for you longtime knitters: when's the last time you faggoted an edge?


Okay, what's a 'faggoted edge"? I've never run into that term before.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'd meant to post one and got sidetracked! This is Janie.


Ah, she is a cutie!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> NancyLea -- Abby's book (Knitting Lace) is one of my "go tos." I've probably worked well over a third of those patterns, maybe more. You are correct about her directions -- a somewhat strange quasi-written method. So what I've always done is immediately graph them before starting just to make sure my interpretation is correct on the stitch counts. But I LOVE THE BOOK. I most recently saw it available on Thriftbooks.com for just a couple of dollars. And I would/and have recommended it for many years. Its great.
> 
> Actually https://www.thriftbooks.com/ is an excellent website for craft books. The prices are reasonable, and typically the shipping to the US is free for, I think, a small purchase amount. Of course there are other online websites, but I tend to check this one when I'm looking for something specific.


Just looked up, New Vintage Lace at thriftbooks.com and they want $23.95, a saving of $3.00 so they say! They do have 3 pages of lace knitting books which run from $3.95 up so there should be something for everyone, both new and used. Knitting Lace is out of stock right now.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I have the Modern Lace knitting books which I've used and enjoy. _A Gathering of Lace_, which I bought "for pretties," thinking the projects would always be beyond me (those charts could have been from outer space for all I could interpret) is a beautiful book. Because of that, I was determined to learn, so I started with simple charts and gradually came to love charts as a tool; even so, those charts from the book are something else again. I find it very hard to see the rows consistently and have yet to make something from it--I do flip through once in a while though. I will have to copy/enlarge the charts to be able to follow them if I ever do attempt one of the designs.


Sorlenna, have real problems keeping up with the lines in a chart also, so I use a colored tape just below each line. I also bought a metallic chart holder that has solid lines that can be situated under the chart line. I don't know how others read the lines. I learned early on that just relying on my eyes would never work so tried a number of things until found these that worked.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I'd meant to post one and got sidetracked! This is Janie.


Ah, she's a sweetie!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I'd meant to post one and got sidetracked! This is Janie.


She's a beauty. But I see that mischievous look in her eyes. :sm02:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Sorlenna, have real problems keeping up with the lines in a chart also, so I use a colored tape just below each line. I also bought a metallic chart holder that has solid lines that can be situated under the chart line. I don't know how others read the lines. I learned early on that just relying on my eyes would never work so tried a number of things until found these that worked.


Dodie -- I use a metallic chart holder like you. When I finished a row I highlight the row with yellow, pink, or whatever color I have (light color), then move the magnetic ruler up 1/2 row. So that I can see the top half of the highlighted row and the row I'm getting ready to work. This helps me make sure that stitches line up and keep my place. In addition, I frequently place a vertical line on the chart where I'm doing long patterns. That way I can check to make sure I'm where I need to be. Sometimes, I'll place a marker on the stitches in the same place as the vertical line on the chart. I also, almost always have to enlarge the charts, because I just can see small images any more. The eye strain is too great if I don't enlarge them. Sometimes, I work with a magnetic chart on each arm of my chair to get the full width of a pattern repeat or a row. I found myself doing that with some of the larger Niebling projects.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'd meant to post one and got sidetracked! This is Janie.


She is rather a sweetie! Very definitely a tabby!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> joann's 50% coupons.


That puts it out of my reach. Even while they still had stores in Canada, they wouldn't accept orders from the province of Quebec - not even for delivery elsewhere in Canada! The nearest store to me is about a two-hour drive down into upstate NY. Not worth the trip.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> NancyLea -- Abby's book (Knitting Lace) is one of my "go tos." I've probably worked well over a third of those patterns, maybe more. You are correct about her directions -- a somewhat strange quasi-written method. So what I've always done is immediately graph them before starting just to make sure my interpretation is correct on the stitch counts. But I LOVE THE BOOK. I most recently saw it available on Thriftbooks.com for just a couple of dollars. And I would/and have recommended it for many years. Its great.
> 
> Actually https://www.thriftbooks.com/ is an excellent website for craft books. The prices are reasonable, and typically the shipping to the US is free for, I think, a small purchase amount. Of course there are other online websites, but I tend to check this one when I'm looking for something specific.


see, these is why groups are important; I don't use e-commerce, brick and mortar!!!!!


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> But please read the fine print on the Joann's coupons. Some include books, others don't. If not sure, ask someone, preferable the store manager. (sometimes, the "underlings" don't really know and just guess.)


also true of 20% off totals, some mean all things purchased without coupon regardless of on/off sale.
had them ring me out twice; 20%off total dis-included printed, 50% single could block getting off total---- no double coupon use.

always be prepared for 'stupidity' related surprises.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Sorlenna said:


> I have the Modern Lace knitting books which I've used and enjoy. _A Gathering of Lace_, which I bought "for pretties," thinking the projects would always be beyond me (those charts could have been from outer space for all I could interpret) is a beautiful book. Because of that, I was determined to learn, so I started with simple charts and gradually came to love charts as a tool; even so, those charts from the book are something else again. I find it very hard to see the rows consistently and have yet to make something from it--I do flip through once in a while though. I will have to copy/enlarge the charts to be able to follow them if I ever do attempt one of the designs.


some one here at lace party back in 2017, suggested coloring stitch squares so they jump a little high to get attention.

another chart hint, two colors pens, color r.2 color a., color r.5 color b.. r.8 a. etc.
then you can move the bottom guard less often. example: knit r.5, place straight line black out on r.4, then you can knit r. above color b., r. below color a. and r. colored a, still able to see where they connect.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> see, these is why groups are important; I don't use e-commerce, brick and mortar!!!!!


Oh for the days when we had brick and mortar....... Unfortunately, when you choose to live out in the middle of nowhere, it changes your buying habits. Fortunately for me, by the time I moved here 20 years ago this year, I already had a great library and plenty of yarn. I still don't like buying yarn online -- I'm a touchy, feelly kind of buyer not to mention color nuisances are important to me too.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Dodie R. said:


> Okay, what's a 'faggoted edge"? I've never run into that term before.


it refers to a method of edging by yarning over at the VERY beginning of a row and purling first two stiches together, and y.o. again making a textured narrow line set off from body of work.

and then there's the exceptions.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> Oh for the days when we had brick and mortar....... Unfortunately, when you choose to live out in the middle of nowhere, it changes your buying habits. Fortunately for me, by the time I moved here 20 years ago this year, I already had a great library and plenty of yarn. I still don't like buying yarn online -- I'm a touchy, feelly kind of buyer not to mention color nuisances are important to me too.


I remember with rose colored glasses, my life in the back of beyond. unfortunately i'm now grounded in a moderately large city with all the amenities: poor pitiful me, lys, book stores, broadway run plays, orchestrates. oh pity me, no snowed in with no electricity, only wood burning heat. oh we miss the glory times.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> I remember with rose colored glasses, my life in the back of beyond. unfortunately i'm now grounded in a moderately large city with all the amenities: poor pitiful me, lys, book stores, Broadway run plays, orchestras. oh pity me, no snowed in with no electricity, only wood burning heat. oh we miss the glory times.


You've accurately listed the reasons I (successfully) resisted my darling's wishes that we move from the city to outer-suburbia. Yeah, the initial price of the house/property and the annual property taxes may be lower, *but* ... time lost commuting, four cars (kids were still home) and their upkeep ... *Those* outbalanced the more obvious price considerations. We can get anywhere by foot, bicycle, public transit, or - if needing to carry a large load or to go a long distance - car.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> it refers to a method of edging by yarning over at the VERY beginning of a row and purling first two stitches together, and y.o. again making a textured narrow line set off from body of work. ...


Hmm ... So, the edge - not the added-on border - of the Truly Tasha Shawl (every row begins: Yo, k2tog, yo, ...) is considered a faggotted edge? Or, _must_ the 2tog be purled to qualify?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Hmm ... So, the edge - not the added-on border - of the Truly Tasha Shawl (every row begins: Yo, k2tog, yo, ...) is considered a faggotted edge? Or, _must_ the 2tog be purled to qualify?


I think it depends on what side is being worked... I've used it in a sock pattern for a ribbed effect (done in purl 2 together with the before/after YO used).


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

To first look at this it may be confusing, so look at the bottom one row that is separate and the top one row. This is off a Neibling pattern that is rather long. I use this metal board and these magnets to highlight the row. I actually have three different metal boards to use and a bunch of these long magnets. Works great for me.

I will put a pencil tic on one end when I am finished working the “working” row and another tic mark at the other end after the “resting” row. Just my way od keeping track.

Most craft stores will now have the long magnet strips now. Hubby got these for me when the mall stores sent from magnetic signs to the more current ones. I probable have about 20 of these magnets. They work great for using on my cross stitch charts also.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Hmm ... So, the edge - not the added-on border - of the Truly Tasha Shawl (every row begins: Yo, k2tog, yo, ...) is considered a faggotted edge? Or, _must_ the 2tog be purled to qualify?


long answer looks to be: the body y.o. k2t. y.o. is a version of center faggotting. it's intended to give you a distinct evenly place point to tie your edging in. you'll see that the edging calls for y.o. p2t. y.o. on odd rows (inner edge), with even rows ending p3t. picking up body stitch. this gives that double sided trellis-y look, with the bo3 making those nice little corners.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Jessica Jean's question brings to mind a pamphlet I printed off years ago. 
KBTH Lace Virtual Conference
March 2006
THE SAME, BUT DIFFERENT
Shetland lace in a European Context
Elizabeth Lovick

for someone stretching themselves on knitting needles this is an amazing comparation shopping guide for several distinct but high entwined districts of knitting. remember before even the mid 1800's twenty miles could be as separating as an ocean. the very fact that as many civilizatons had some form of knitting is what should cause your hair to curl.

http://www.knittingbeyondthehebrides.org/lace/SameButDifferent.pdf

I particularly enjoyed her thought: " in lace knitting, we are dealing with an 'alphabet' of just four letters
yarn over
left slant decrease
right slant increase
decreasing two stitches in one
written on two types of 'paper'-- stocking stitch and garter stitch

yet over the centuries these same tools have been used to produce widely differing patterns." @ Elizabeth Lovick 2006 www.northernlace.co.uk

my experience says this, your experience says that and everyone else just needs to test their own hands.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Dodie -- I use a metallic chart holder like you. When I finished a row I highlight the row with yellow, pink, or whatever color I have (light color), then move the magnetic ruler up 1/2 row. So that I can see the top half of the highlighted row and the row I'm getting ready to work. This helps me make sure that stitches line up and keep my place. In addition, I frequently place a vertical line on the chart where I'm doing long patterns. That way I can check to make sure I'm where I need to be. Sometimes, I'll place a marker on the stitches in the same place as the vertical line on the chart. I also, almost always have to enlarge the charts, because I just can see small images any more. The eye strain is too great if I don't enlarge them. Sometimes, I work with a magnetic chart on each arm of my chair to get the full width of a pattern repeat or a row. I found myself doing that with some of the larger Niebling projects.


Generally, I make a print out (or using my graph paper if it's a design I'm working on) and use colored pencils to mark rows as I go, and that works fairly well. I used to have one of those magnetic boards for cross stitch but danged if I know where it got to--probably it's been lost for many years now.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> She's a beauty. But I see that mischievous look in her eyes. :sm02:


Oh yes. She is quite a scamp!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Last night I frogged the whole project...I put it on waste yarn to get a look at the overall design and I liked how the look was working but it wouldn't lie flat, so my idea for that shape didn't work (should have done it before I went so far as 130 rounds, but lesson learned! As usual, I have to learn the hard way, lol). I know where the problem is, so I can revise to fix the increases and that should take care of the issue. We shall see, as I start over!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Last night I frogged the whole project...I put it on waste yarn to get a look at the overall design and I liked how the look was working but it wouldn't lie flat, so my idea for that shape didn't work (should have done it before I went so far as 130 rounds, but lesson learned! As usual, I have to learn the hard way, lol). I know where the problem is, so I can revise to fix the increases and that should take care of the issue. We shall see, as I start over!


That sounds like what happened to me a week ago, except I am not working an original, it can be a tough decision to unpick an almost completed project. I have done very little other than tease out tangles,all week. I am trying to free enough yarn to knit row fifteen. I have a suspicion this will be remembered by me as one of the hardest, and most frustrating projects I have ever worked on. Already some of my tree trunks are a little wonky, but, hey , so are tree trunks in real life!
Plus I honestly don't think the yarn could survive a third reworking.
Rising six a.m. here, a couple of months ago, it would have been daylight, winter is on its way! Dame Kiri Te Kanawa was 75 a couple of days ago, she is singing ' e Hine' on the radio right now. What a fantastically pure voice she had! But like all things mortal it's finite. Another brilliant New Zealand musician who has announced he is retiring, is Michael Houston, one of our finest pianists. He has recorded the complete Sonata cycle of Beethoven, twice over now- because he felt his interpretation has matured.
Back to untangling! Hope all have had a great day! We, of course, are starting Friday!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That sounds like what happened to me a week ago, except I am not working an original, it can be a tough decision to unpick an almost completed project. I have done very little other than tease out tangles,all week. I am trying to free enough yarn to knit row fifteen. I have a suspicion this will be remembered by me as one of the hardest, and most frustrating projects I have ever worked on. Already some of my tree trunks are a little wonky, but, hey , so are tree trunks in real life!
> Plus I honestly don't think the yarn could survive a third reworking.
> Rising six a.m. here, a couple of months ago, it would have been daylight, winter is on its way! Dame Kiri Te Kanawa was 75 a couple of days ago, she is singing ' e Hine' on the radio right now. What a fantastically pure voice she had! But like all things mortal it's finite. Another brilliant New Zealand musician who has announced he is retiring, is Michael Houston, one of our finest pianists. He has recorded the complete Sonata cycle of Beethoven, twice over now- because he felt his interpretation has matured.
> Back to untangling! Hope all have had a great day! We, of course, are starting Friday!


I hope you manage to get to the end of this project before you get to the end of your patience. Mine would've deserted me long ago.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I found out the MAIN reason I messed up with the current scarf/shawl...24 inch circular used where a 32-inch SHOULD have been. Happily had one in my 3mm collection... no wait time for new circular. :sm24:


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Dodie -- I use a metallic chart holder like you. When I finished a row I highlight the row with yellow, pink, or whatever color I have (light color), then move the magnetic ruler up 1/2 row. So that I can see the top half of the highlighted row and the row I'm getting ready to work. This helps me make sure that stitches line up and keep my place. In addition, I frequently place a vertical line on the chart where I'm doing long patterns. That way I can check to make sure I'm where I need to be. Sometimes, I'll place a marker on the stitches in the same place as the vertical line on the chart. I also, almost always have to enlarge the charts, because I just can see small images any more. The eye strain is too great if I don't enlarge them. Sometimes, I work with a magnetic chart on each arm of my chair to get the full width of a pattern repeat or a row. I found myself doing that with some of the larger Niebling projects.


I used to do that until I found that I when I made a mistake, I had no way to go back and erase the already highlighted row so that's why I use the tape. So much easier for me as I can say that mistakes are part of my learning process (better than saying they are just part of my process, right!).

Just got back from the emergency room, I fell in the shower yesterday afternoon and hurt my foot. Woke up a couple of times last night with it throbbing so badly I could barely stand it. So I wanted to make sure my foot wasn't broken and sure enough my right foot is broken. In a boot for the next 2-4 weeks and "ambulating" with a walker for now. I feel like a dummy, but glad it wasn't any worse.

A big questions - can you do a steek with acrylic or other yarns that are washable? I've never done one so am curious.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

nancylea57 said:


> it refers to a method of edging by yarning over at the VERY beginning of a row and purling first two stiches together, and y.o. again making a textured narrow line set off from body of work.
> 
> and then there's the exceptions.


Thanks, Nancylea. It makes a very nice edge, will have to try it sometime.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> That sounds like what happened to me a week ago, except I am not working an original, it can be a tough decision to unpick an almost completed project. I have done very little other than tease out tangles,all week. I am trying to free enough yarn to knit row fifteen. I have a suspicion this will be remembered by me as one of the hardest, and most frustrating projects I have ever worked on. Already some of my tree trunks are a little wonky, but, hey , so are tree trunks in real life!
> Plus I honestly don't think the yarn could survive a third reworking.
> Rising six a.m. here, a couple of months ago, it would have been daylight, winter is on its way! Dame Kiri Te Kanawa was 75 a couple of days ago, she is singing ' e Hine' on the radio right now. What a fantastically pure voice she had! But like all things mortal it's finite. Another brilliant New Zealand musician who has announced he is retiring, is Michael Houston, one of our finest pianists. He has recorded the complete Sonata cycle of Beethoven, twice over now- because he felt his interpretation has matured.
> Back to untangling! Hope all have had a great day! We, of course, are starting Friday!


Sending positive vibes your way and easy untangling :sm16:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Dodie R. said:


> I used to do that until I found that I when I made a mistake, I had no way to go back and erase the already highlighted row so that's why I use the tape. So much easier for me as I can say that mistakes are part of my learning process (better than saying they are just part of my process, right!).
> 
> Just got back from the emergency room, I fell in the shower yesterday afternoon and hurt my foot. Woke up a couple of times last night with it throbbing so badly I could barely stand it. So I wanted to make sure my foot wasn't broken and sure enough my right foot is broken. In a boot for the next 2-4 weeks and "ambulating" with a walker for now. I feel like a dummy, but glad it wasn't any worse.
> 
> A big questions - can you do a steek with acrylic or other yarns that are washable? I've never done one so am curious.


Gentle hugs Dodie, wishing you less pain and a quick recovery.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> I used to do that until I found that I when I made a mistake, I had no way to go back and erase the already highlighted row so that's why I use the tape. So much easier for me as I can say that mistakes are part of my learning process (better than saying they are just part of my process, right!).
> 
> Just got back from the emergency room, I fell in the shower yesterday afternoon and hurt my foot. Woke up a couple of times last night with it throbbing so badly I could barely stand it. So I wanted to make sure my foot wasn't broken and sure enough my right foot is broken. In a boot for the next 2-4 weeks and "ambulating" with a walker for now. I feel like a dummy, but glad it wasn't any worse.
> 
> A big questions - can you do a steek with acrylic or other yarns that are washable? I've never done one so am curious.


Oh no! I hope it mends quickly.

As far as I know, you can do a steek with any type yarn if you secure the edges somehow--I'd try some swatches with the yarn I wanted to use first, even so. Anyone, please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> I used to do that until I found that I when I made a mistake, I had no way to go back and erase the already highlighted row so that's why I use the tape. So much easier for me as I can say that mistakes are part of my learning process (better than saying they are just part of my process, right!).
> 
> Just got back from the emergency room, I fell in the shower yesterday afternoon and hurt my foot. Woke up a couple of times last night with it throbbing so badly I could barely stand it. So I wanted to make sure my foot wasn't broken and sure enough my right foot is broken. In a boot for the next 2-4 weeks and "ambulating" with a walker for now. I feel like a dummy, but glad it wasn't any worse.
> 
> A big questions - can you do a steek with acrylic or other yarns that are washable? I've never done one so am curious.


There have been several threads here on KP about "cut and sew" with knit fabric. I wouldn't use the traditional steeking on acrylic because I've never had acrylic yarn ends felt into each other to be secure. There are ways to secure a piece before you cut into it, but it would need testing on the exact yarn you wish to use. I'll see if I can find the threads (wish me luck).


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

P.S.-
I did a search here on KP, "cut and sew", and quite a few threads popped up. I have saved the info from "Cut and Sew Necklines" in a word document, but this other web site looked very good. Many links to different topics, I don't think you have to take the class. Looks like lots of info on the links provided.

http://www.craftingfashion.com/p/sweater-sewing-tips.html

Maybe stepping through the subjects will get the info you need. What I've seen otherwise is that the edges of acrylic knit fabric where you want to cut must be stabilized by an iron on interfacing. That may or may not work for what you want to make. Might be good to knit up a few swatches to play with. Like I said, there are quite a few threads on this subject, you're bound to find something useful!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Last night I frogged the whole project...I put it on waste yarn to get a look at the overall design and I liked how the look was working but it wouldn't lie flat, so my idea for that shape didn't work (should have done it before I went so far as 130 rounds, but lesson learned! As usual, I have to learn the hard way, lol). I know where the problem is, so I can revise to fix the increases and that should take care of the issue. We shall see, as I start over!


That is a shame. But something to consider, would blocking have taken care of it not laying flat?


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> I used to do that until I found that I when I made a mistake, I had no way to go back and erase the already highlighted row so that's why I use the tape. So much easier for me as I can say that mistakes are part of my learning process (better than saying they are just part of my process, right!).
> 
> Just got back from the emergency room, I fell in the shower yesterday afternoon and hurt my foot. Woke up a couple of times last night with it throbbing so badly I could barely stand it. So I wanted to make sure my foot wasn't broken and sure enough my right foot is broken. In a boot for the next 2-4 weeks and "ambulating" with a walker for now. I feel like a dummy, but glad it wasn't any worse.
> 
> A big questions - can you do a steek with acrylic or other yarns that are washable? I've never done one so am curious.


Dodie -- Bad luck with your fall. I suppose being able to still get around is better than being "down" for the same period, but OUCH. Quick healing to you.

As for your first comment about what happens when you have to go back. I actually keep several different colors of highlighters so if I have to drop back down a couple of rows and redo (which I'm loath to admit, but we all know it has to be done sometimes), I change color of the highlighter and as I finish off the redone rows I once again mark them. For me this works. I don't have easily available office supply stores so just having a variety of highlighters seems to work well for me.

And then the steeking question. Ideally, the yarn should be something that likes to self-felt. That is one of the reasons that Shetland wool makes up such gorgeous sweaters and why steeking is not only easy but dependable. Having said that, I will admit that I did a full Fair Isle vest in numerous colors, but in cotton. I got it done and it stayed together, but I had to do a lot of hand sewing (mostly catching ends, etc), to get an acceptable finish. The same would be true with acrylic or superwash wool. They really just aren't designed to make the steeking technique an easy and sturdy finishing technique. Yes it can be done, but you have to work a lot harder at it. Test, test, test.

Hope you heal soon.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> I used to do that until I found that I when I made a mistake, I had no way to go back and erase the already highlighted row so that's why I use the tape. So much easier for me as I can say that mistakes are part of my learning process (better than saying they are just part of my process, right!).
> 
> Just got back from the emergency room, I fell in the shower yesterday afternoon and hurt my foot. Woke up a couple of times last night with it throbbing so badly I could barely stand it. So I wanted to make sure my foot wasn't broken and sure enough my right foot is broken. In a boot for the next 2-4 weeks and "ambulating" with a walker for now. I feel like a dummy, but glad it wasn't any worse.
> 
> A big questions - can you do a steek with acrylic or other yarns that are washable? I've never done one so am curious.


Oh no! Hopefully you will heal quickly. I have broken a bone in my foot and that hurt! And I was only in the 6th grade. Have also broken a toe in Tae Kwon Do a few years back.

I know nothing about steeking. I have seen it done, but not done it myself.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I'd meant to post one and got sidetracked! This is Janie.


What a sweetheart!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> Jessica Jean's question brings to mind a pamphlet I printed off years ago.
> KBTH Lace Virtual Conference
> March 2006
> THE SAME, BUT DIFFERENT
> ...


Wow! Gorgeous book.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That sounds like what happened to me a week ago, except I am not working an original, it can be a tough decision to unpick an almost completed project. I have done very little other than tease out tangles,all week. I am trying to free enough yarn to knit row fifteen. I have a suspicion this will be remembered by me as one of the hardest, and most frustrating projects I have ever worked on. Already some of my tree trunks are a little wonky, but, hey , so are tree trunks in real life!
> Plus I honestly don't think the yarn could survive a third reworking.
> Rising six a.m. here, a couple of months ago, it would have been daylight, winter is on its way! Dame Kiri Te Kanawa was 75 a couple of days ago, she is singing ' e Hine' on the radio right now. What a fantastically pure voice she had! But like all things mortal it's finite. Another brilliant New Zealand musician who has announced he is retiring, is Michael Houston, one of our finest pianists. He has recorded the complete Sonata cycle of Beethoven, twice over now- because he felt his interpretation has matured.
> Back to untangling! Hope all have had a great day! We, of course, are starting Friday!


Oh, Julie, I am so sorry this has become so frustrating. You really are soldiering on. I am sure I would be crazy by now.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> I used to do that until I found that I when I made a mistake, I had no way to go back and erase the already highlighted row so that's why I use the tape. So much easier for me as I can say that mistakes are part of my learning process (better than saying they are just part of my process, right!).
> 
> Just got back from the emergency room, I fell in the shower yesterday afternoon and hurt my foot. Woke up a couple of times last night with it throbbing so badly I could barely stand it. So I wanted to make sure my foot wasn't broken and sure enough my right foot is broken. In a boot for the next 2-4 weeks and "ambulating" with a walker for now. I feel like a dummy, but glad it wasn't any worse.
> 
> A big questions - can you do a steek with acrylic or other yarns that are washable? I've never done one so am curious.


Oh,no, Dodie. I hope it heals quickly. Good thing you went in when you did. Hope that it heals quickly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I hope you manage to get to the end of this project before you get to the end of your patience. Mine wouldÃÂ¢ÃÂÃÂve deserted me long ago.


I wrote (typed )out a long response on my phone- thought I would be clever and add a photo- lost the lot into the ether!
The gist of what I was saying, Mary, is that I am sure you would have the patience to complete a task for your sons- for me, it's like that- even though Bronwen can often leave me despairing that she will ever see me without blaming me for what went wrong when she was growing up- the shawl represents my love for her. I do not give up on her, much as I can get exasperated!
The other aspect is that it makes me feel close to Norma.
Her yarn
Her needles
Her gift- the book the pattern is in.
She died 20th March last year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> I used to do that until I found that I when I made a mistake, I had no way to go back and erase the already highlighted row so that's why I use the tape. So much easier for me as I can say that mistakes are part of my learning process (better than saying they are just part of my process, right!).
> 
> Just got back from the emergency room, I fell in the shower yesterday afternoon and hurt my foot. Woke up a couple of times last night with it throbbing so badly I could barely stand it. So I wanted to make sure my foot wasn't broken and sure enough my right foot is broken. In a boot for the next 2-4 weeks and "ambulating" with a walker for now. I feel like a dummy, but glad it wasn't any worse.
> 
> A big questions - can you do a steek with acrylic or other yarns that are washable? I've never done one so am curious.


No wonder you had so little sleep! Hopefully you will mend quickly.

Regards *Steeking*- I am sure wool is the natural fibre to use- but someone mentioned stitching the knitting to hold it firmly, I think a few rows of machine knitting should stabilise it, although I am sure I've also seen reference to hand stitching it.
I do seem to remember Elizabeth (Dogyarns) hosting a lace party on Steeking- but not a clue as to how many years ago!
Found it- here is the URL for the first half- one of those topics split up by Admin!

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-388869-1.html

The URL for the second half:

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-406534-1.html


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Sending positive vibes your way and easy untangling :sm16:


Thank you, so much, Vickie- I need a certain amount of resolve- and stickability!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Julie, I am so sorry this has become so frustrating. You really are soldiering on. I am sure I would be crazy by now.


It has become the focus of my time at home!!!! I guess I can be quite stubborn!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wrote (typed )out a long response on my phone- thought I would be clever and add a photo- lost the lot into the ether!
> The gist of what I was saying, Mary, is that I am sure you would have the patience to complete a task for your sons- for me, it's like that- even though Bronwen can often leave me despairing that she will ever see me without blaming me for what went wrong when she was growing up- the shawl represents my love for her. I do not give up on her, much as I can get exasperated!
> The other aspect is that it makes me feel close to Norma.
> Her yarn
> ...


It's gorgeous Julie and will be worth your effort and difficulties.
I'm happy though that you are spending this time with you memories of Norma.
She was a very special lady.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> It's gorgeous Julie and will be worth your effort and difficulties.
> I'm happy though that you are spending this time with you memories of Norma.
> She was a very special lady.


Thank you Vickie!
She was indeed- very well read, a musician, crafter and excellent cook too.

Golly I've just realised it's mid-night- I must go swallow my pills and head to bed!!!!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No wonder you had so little sleep! Hopefully you will mend quickly.
> 
> Regards *Steeking*- I am sure wool is the natural fibre to use- but someone mentioned stitching the knitting to hold it firmly, I think a few rows of machine knitting should stabilise it, although I am sure I've also seen reference to hand stitching it.
> I do seem to remember Elizabeth (Dogyarns) hosting a lace party on Steeking- but not a clue as to how many years ago!
> ...


Machine stitching holds the stitches around where you want to cut, but then the loose ends have to be hand secured so they don't pop out all over. The steeking I've seen done with the wools, all those loose ends bind together to form a solid fabric that is simply folded back and steamed into place (catching also to the fibers of the underside of the garment). It can be tacked down if needed with a needle and thread, but may not require it. Acrylic yarns just don't do that. The cotton yarns I've used "felt" just a little bit, but not enough for traditional steeking.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> I used to do that until I found that I when I made a mistake, I had no way to go back and erase the already highlighted row so that's why I use the tape. So much easier for me as I can say that mistakes are part of my learning process (better than saying they are just part of my process, right!).
> 
> Just got back from the emergency room, I fell in the shower yesterday afternoon and hurt my foot. Woke up a couple of times last night with it throbbing so badly I could barely stand it. So I wanted to make sure my foot wasn't broken and sure enough my right foot is broken. In a boot for the next 2-4 weeks and "ambulating" with a walker for now. I feel like a dummy, but glad it wasn't any worse.
> 
> A big questions - can you do a steek with acrylic or other yarns that are washable? I've never done one so am curious.


I'm so sorry about your fall, Dodie. I know it's bad but thankful it wasnt worse. About 10 years ago, my BIL fell in the shower and detached a retina.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Itching update-I saw the nurse practitioner yesterday and it’s not shingles. YAY! She thinks it is contact dermatitis. Shingles typically isn’t focused everywhere in the body, like mine, but generally in one quadrant. I now have a steroid to take in declining doses for 7 days, an anti-itch pill 3x/day, and an ointment. She said if I wasn’t getting relief by Monday o call her. Still didn’t sleep well last night but I hopeful that today will see improvement. I haven’t been knitting because the palms of my hand are too tender. 

On the plus side, the wood floors in what I fondly call the loom room are done and beautiful! I hope to have the energy to begin putting things back and clean out some things. DH and I put the heavier items in last night.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> That is a shame. But something to consider, would blocking have taken care of it not laying flat?


I did think about that, but I could not pin out sufficiently; my increases were not placed properly. I've started over with the intent of making it square, so we'll see how that goes!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I'd meant to post one and got sidetracked! This is Janie.


She is really cute!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> I used to do that until I found that I when I made a mistake, I had no way to go back and erase the already highlighted row so that's why I use the tape. So much easier for me as I can say that mistakes are part of my learning process (better than saying they are just part of my process, right!).
> 
> Just got back from the emergency room, I fell in the shower yesterday afternoon and hurt my foot. Woke up a couple of times last night with it throbbing so badly I could barely stand it. So I wanted to make sure my foot wasn't broken and sure enough my right foot is broken. In a boot for the next 2-4 weeks and "ambulating" with a walker for now. I feel like a dummy, but glad it wasn't any worse.
> 
> A big questions - can you do a steek with acrylic or other yarns that are washable? I've never done one so am curious.


Hope your recovery is quick!

I am curious about the steeking question too. I have only steeked (is that a word?) once and made sure I used a wool yarn that would definitely felt.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Itching update-I saw the nurse practitioner yesterday and it's not shingles. YAY! She thinks it is contact dermatitis. Shingles typically isn't focused everywhere in the body, like mine, but generally in one quadrant. I now have a steroid to take in declining doses for 7 days, an anti-itch pill 3x/day, and an ointment. She said if I wasn't getting relief by Monday o call her. Still didn't sleep well last night but I hopeful that today will see improvement. I haven't been knitting because the palms of my hand are too tender.
> 
> On the plus side, the wood floors in what I fondly call the loom room are done and beautiful! I hope to have the energy to begin putting things back and clean out some things. DH and I put the heavier items in last night.


That sounds like what I had when I reacted badly to the Virginia creeper in the back yard; Atarax was a lifesaver!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wrote (typed )out a long response on my phone- thought I would be clever and add a photo- lost the lot into the ether!
> The gist of what I was saying, Mary, is that I am sure you would have the patience to complete a task for your sons- for me, it's like that- even though Bronwen can often leave me despairing that she will ever see me without blaming me for what went wrong when she was growing up- the shawl represents my love for her. I do not give up on her, much as I can get exasperated!
> The other aspect is that it makes me feel close to Norma.
> Her yarn
> ...


Your yarn is a beautiful color. I am looking forward to seeing the finished shawl (provided you continue to tame the tangles).

We should have a celebration of Norma's legacy on the 20th. She was both a talented knitter and a wonderful person. <3


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Itching update-I saw the nurse practitioner yesterday and it's not shingles. YAY! She thinks it is contact dermatitis. Shingles typically isn't focused everywhere in the body, like mine, but generally in one quadrant. I now have a steroid to take in declining doses for 7 days, an anti-itch pill 3x/day, and an ointment. She said if I wasn't getting relief by Monday o call her. Still didn't sleep well last night but I hopeful that today will see improvement. I haven't been knitting because the palms of my hand are too tender.
> 
> On the plus side, the wood floors in what I fondly call the loom room are done and beautiful! I hope to have the energy to begin putting things back and clean out some things. DH and I put the heavier items in last night.


A diagnosis is a good step towards relief. Hope the meds will start to help soon.

Nice to hear your floors are done.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wrote (typed )out a long response on my phone- thought I would be clever and add a photo- lost the lot into the ether!
> The gist of what I was saying, Mary, is that I am sure you would have the patience to complete a task for your sons- for me, it's like that- even though Bronwen can often leave me despairing that she will ever see me without blaming me for what went wrong when she was growing up- the shawl represents my love for her. I do not give up on her, much as I can get exasperated!
> The other aspect is that it makes me feel close to Norma.
> Her yarn
> ...


I can understand both of your reasons for making this shawl. I still think you must have the patience of a saint .


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

MissMelba said:


> Your yarn is a beautiful color. I am looking forward to seeing the finished shawl (provided you continue to tame the tangles).
> 
> We should have a celebration of Norma's legacy on the 20th. She was both a talented knitter and a wonderful person. <3


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Babalou said:


> Itching update-I saw the nurse practitioner yesterday and it's not shingles. YAY! She thinks it is contact dermatitis. Shingles typically isn't focused everywhere in the body, like mine, but generally in one quadrant. I now have a steroid to take in declining doses for 7 days, an anti-itch pill 3x/day, and an ointment. She said if I wasn't getting relief by Monday o call her. Still didn't sleep well last night but I hopeful that today will see improvement. I haven't been knitting because the palms of my hand are too tender.
> 
> On the plus side, the wood floors in what I fondly call the loom room are done and beautiful! I hope to have the energy to begin putting things back and clean out some things. DH and I put the heavier items in last night.


Glad to hear it's not Shingles but hoping things settle with the new treatment regime...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wrote (typed )out a long response on my phone- thought I would be clever and add a photo- lost the lot into the ether!
> The gist of what I was saying, Mary, is that I am sure you would have the patience to complete a task for your sons- for me, it's like that- even though Bronwen can often leave me despairing that she will ever see me without blaming me for what went wrong when she was growing up- the shawl represents my love for her. I do not give up on her, much as I can get exasperated!
> The other aspect is that it makes me feel close to Norma.
> Her yarn
> ...


Oh, my Julie. That is going to be gorgeous! It is a shame Bronwen does not appreciate how much you love her. Hugs


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> It's gorgeous Julie and will be worth your effort and difficulties.
> I'm happy though that you are spending this time with you memories of Norma.
> She was a very special lady.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Itching update-I saw the nurse practitioner yesterday and it's not shingles. YAY! She thinks it is contact dermatitis. Shingles typically isn't focused everywhere in the body, like mine, but generally in one quadrant. I now have a steroid to take in declining doses for 7 days, an anti-itch pill 3x/day, and an ointment. She said if I wasn't getting relief by Monday o call her. Still didn't sleep well last night but I hopeful that today will see improvement. I haven't been knitting because the palms of my hand are too tender.
> 
> On the plus side, the wood floors in what I fondly call the loom room are done and beautiful! I hope to have the energy to begin putting things back and clean out some things. DH and I put the heavier items in last night.


Oh, Barbara, I hope that it clears up quickly for you!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Your yarn is a beautiful color. I am looking forward to seeing the finished shawl (provided you continue to tame the tangles).
> 
> We should have a celebration of Norma's legacy on the 20th. She was both a talented knitter and a wonderful person. <3


Oh, I second that Melanie. Love the idea!

Make that- I third that!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

JoyceinNC said:


> P.S.-
> I did a search here on KP, "cut and sew", and quite a few threads popped up. I have saved the info from "Cut and Sew Necklines" in a word document, but this other web site looked very good. Many links to different topics, I don't think you have to take the class. Looks like lots of info on the links provided.
> 
> http://www.craftingfashion.com/p/sweater-sewing-tips.html
> ...


Thanks so much, everyone, especially Joyce for the extra effort. I should have done the homework instead of asking, but with the talented people here I knew that I'd get great answers immediately.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wrote (typed )out a long response on my phone- thought I would be clever and add a photo- lost the lot into the ether!
> The gist of what I was saying, Mary, is that I am sure you would have the patience to complete a task for your sons- for me, it's like that- even though Bronwen can often leave me despairing that she will ever see me without blaming me for what went wrong when she was growing up- the shawl represents my love for her. I do not give up on her, much as I can get exasperated!
> The other aspect is that it makes me feel close to Norma.
> Her yarn
> ...


It's really beautiful work, even though you're having to work a hundred times harder to get it done than anyone would want to do. It will be incredible when finished, I have no doubt. The color is wonderful and silk is always the nicest to work with I think. I'm looking forward to seeing the shawl finished and blocked.

Thanks to everyone for the healing thoughts. The foot will be fine. It'll just take time! I'm hanging in there and John is being a great nurse. This boot given to me in the hospital is a pain, though. John has to help me put it on and take it off to make sure it's tight enough and yet not too tight. I have to keep the foot elevated so it doesn't swell too much which makes it difficult to sit at my desk and do computer stuff, like talk to all you lovely ladies, so that's another pain. But like I said, I'll live and be better for it!

I am finishing up a sweater made a few weeks ago, then have a couple of other small wips to finish before starting the tablecloth. I want to see what the Japanese Lace book has in it before I start the pattern I've adapted.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Barbara, do hope the meds help. As I said before, been there done that and meds usually they do help. Lots of healing thoughts heading your way.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> A diagnosis is a good step towards relief. Hope the meds will start to help soon.
> 
> Nice to hear your floors are done.


Thanks, Melanie. I "seem" a little better today. ????


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Glad to hear it's not Shingles but hoping things settle with the new treatment regime...


Thanks, Vickie. I soaked in an oatmeal bath this morning and read an issue of National Geographic, managed not to get it wet. They really help.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Barbara, I hope that it clears up quickly for you!


Thanks, Bev. It looks pretty nasty but hopefully will clear up soon.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Barbara, do hope the meds help. As I said before, been there done that and meds usually they do help. Lots of healing thoughts heading your way.


Thanks so much Dodie. I feel good enough right now to get started on getting the loom room back in order. No rush, though, it will be there tomorrow.


----------



## Sftflannelnjeans (Mar 11, 2016)

I am soooo pleased that I found this group. I will definitely be checking in every day .


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you Sorlenna, Dodie, Chris, Barbara and Melanie re: the puppy picture. He is a good pup and fun to play with.

Nancylea, that’s quite a collection of knitting books you have. I have a few of them and they are great references as well as wonderful eye candy. 
Julie, I also have lots of cookbooks that I love to read.

Sorlenna, your kittie is adorable. What a sweet face. 

JanetLee, I also use a metal board and magnetic strips to keep track of chart rows. I also like coloring the charts to show the different stitches.

Sorlenna, it is always hard to frog a project that you have done so much on already. But it is good you were able to figure out what the problem was and will be able to get what you want when you give it a try again.

Julie, you are sure persistent with getting that yarn untangled. I sure hope that it begins to loosen up quicker so you can move along with that pretty pattern.

Dodie, so sorry to hear about your fall and broken foot. Hope it heals quickly and that you aren’t in pain.

Pg. 12


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Sftflannelnjeans said:


> I am soooo pleased that I found this group. I will definitely be checking in every day .


hi, welcome. what was your wildest success/failure crafting-wise?


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

sisu said:


> Thank you Sorlenna, Dodie, Chris, Barbara and Melanie re: the puppy picture. He is a good pup and fun to play with.
> 
> Nancylea, that's quite a collection of knitting books you have. I have a few of them and they are great references as well as wonderful eye candy.
> Julie, I also have lots of cookbooks that I love to read.
> ...


I am an avid reader, any book, any reason, I read spice bottles at dinner parties. and books are 100% healthy.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> I am an avid reader, any book, any reason, I read spice bottles at dinner parties. and books are 100% healthy.


I am, too, Nancylea. If I picked something up from the dinner table that was in a container, my FIL used to say "well, you might as well go ahead and read it, you read everything". We must be birds of a feather.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Sftflannelnjeans said:


> I am soooo pleased that I found this group. I will definitely be checking in every day .


Welcome! We are happy you found us. Tell us a little about yourself. You will find we are a chatty, caring group. Barbara (babalou).


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I bought a LARGE quantity of bicarbonate of soda last year...almost 15 pounds. Either of bicarbonate or oatmeal bathing will suffice to reduce "allergic" reactions.

My perfume allergy has been reduced to JUST 1 spot on the right arm. :sm24:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> This boot given to me in the hospital is a pain, though.


At least it is not the cone of shame, lol! Glad to hear all will be well.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

kaixixang said:


> I bought a LARGE quantity of bicarbonate of soda last year...almost 15 pounds. Either of bicarbonate or oatmeal bathing will suffice to reduce "allergic" reactions.
> 
> My perfume allergy has been reduced to JUST 1 spot on the right arm. :sm24:


and bicarb is so useful on so many levels. was just laughing I have two old script jars in the bathroom, one has bicarb with a ting of salt (teeth scrubbing) and one is un-iodized salt with a ting of bicarb for nasal washes. my little sister is afraid i'm going get busted at tsa for carrying around white powder labeled nasal consumption.

and try explaining to some one that the hives on your face is from their perfume!?!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I am seeing a light at the end of the Aloha Tahoe! MKAL tunnel. I have ten rows plus the bind off! Yay! It will still take a couple of weeks though. I have finished the tail on the Dead Fish Hat and will work on the fins over the next few days. One side of the current clue for Elizabeth's (dogyarns) Year Of scarf is done and I am partway through the second side. I have not picked up MMario's Star of Bruce for a week or so but plan to knit a few rounds this weekend.

Hope all are well,

Melanie


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wrote (typed )out a long response on my phone- thought I would be clever and add a photo- lost the lot into the ether!
> The gist of what I was saying, Mary, is that I am sure you would have the patience to complete a task for your sons- for me, it's like that- even though Bronwen can often leave me despairing that she will ever see me without blaming me for what went wrong when she was growing up- the shawl represents my love for her. I do not give up on her, much as I can get exasperated!
> The other aspect is that it makes me feel close to Norma.
> Her yarn
> ...


Looking good!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Itching update-I saw the nurse practitioner yesterday and it's not shingles. YAY! She thinks it is contact dermatitis. Shingles typically isn't focused everywhere in the body, like mine, but generally in one quadrant. I now have a steroid to take in declining doses for 7 days, an anti-itch pill 3x/day, and an ointment. She said if I wasn't getting relief by Monday o call her. Still didn't sleep well last night but I hopeful that today will see improvement. I haven't been knitting because the palms of my hand are too tender.
> 
> On the plus side, the wood floors in what I fondly call the loom room are done and beautiful! I hope to have the energy to begin putting things back and clean out some things. DH and I put the heavier items in last night.


Thank goodness it is not shingles. :sm24:

Hope you are able to get your things put back.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I did think about that, but I could not pin out sufficiently; my increases were not placed properly. I've started over with the intent of making it square, so we'll see how that goes!


Sorry! I know how flustrating it can be when you are trying to create something and it just isn't working out.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> We should have a celebration of Norma's legacy on the 20th. She was both a talented knitter and a wonderful person. <3


 :sm24:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wrote (typed )out a long response on my phone- thought I would be clever and add a photo- lost the lot into the ether!
> The gist of what I was saying, Mary, is that I am sure you would have the patience to complete a task for your sons- for me, it's like that- even though Bronwen can often leave me despairing that she will ever see me without blaming me for what went wrong when she was growing up- the shawl represents my love for her. I do not give up on her, much as I can get exasperated!
> The other aspect is that it makes me feel close to Norma.
> Her yarn
> ...


This will be such a beautiful testament of love to both Norma and your daughter. As far as the wobbly trees, don't forget that a lot of that can be straightened with blocking.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Itching update-I saw the nurse practitioner yesterday and it's not shingles. YAY! She thinks it is contact dermatitis. Shingles typically isn't focused everywhere in the body, like mine, but generally in one quadrant. I now have a steroid to take in declining doses for 7 days, an anti-itch pill 3x/day, and an ointment. She said if I wasn't getting relief by Monday o call her. Still didn't sleep well last night but I hopeful that today will see improvement. I haven't been knitting because the palms of my hand are too tender.
> 
> On the plus side, the wood floors in what I fondly call the loom room are done and beautiful! I hope to have the energy to begin putting things back and clean out some things. DH and I put the heavier items in last night.


Glad you are getting some relief from your itchiness. 
Bet you will be glad to have your loom room back.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Your yarn is a beautiful color. I am looking forward to seeing the finished shawl (provided you continue to tame the tangles).
> 
> We should have a celebration of Norma's legacy on the 20th. She was both a talented knitter and a wonderful person. <3


 :sm24: I still have, and wear, a lovely shawl that she designed and led the KAL for here on LP.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I am seeing a light at the end of the Aloha Tahoe! MKAL tunnel. I have ten rows plus the bind off! Yay! It will still take a couple of weeks though. I have finished the tail on the Dead Fish Hat and will work on the fins over the next few days. One side of the current clue for Elizabeth's (dogyarns) Year Of scarf is done and I am partway through the second side. I have not picked up MMario's Star of Bruce for a week or so but plan to knit a few rounds this weekend.
> 
> Hope all are well,
> 
> Melanie


Just took a look at that Aloha Tahoe shawl pattern. That is some beautiful lace. Looking forward to seeing yours.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Sftflannelnjeans said:


> I am soooo pleased that I found this group. I will definitely be checking in every day .


One quirk about this site (that's been driving many of us crazy lately)- if you don't post a comment for a day or two, you stop getting notifications of new additions to the thread. And we love to hear from you! I see you've been asked an embarrassing question....about your best and worst projects....photos are a lot of fun to share if you have them. Including the boo boo's. Everyone here's had that experience.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> I am an avid reader, any book, any reason, I read spice bottles at dinner parties. and books are 100% healthy.


Well, books are indeed healthy, unless I stay up all night reading them!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> and try explaining to some one that the hives on your face is from their perfume!?!


There is a lady at my church that can't tolerate fragrances of any sort, I don't know the cause, but she's been this way for the 30 years I've known her. If she touches something that has been cleaned with a fragrance loaded cleaner, she breaks out in a rash. If she sits in a room with someone wearing perfume, she can't breath. Pretty scarry. But I sure miss being able to wear a dab of perfume to church on Sunday, and I always forget to wear it the rest of the week. Oh well....


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> One quirk about this site (that's been driving many of us crazy lately)- if you don't post a comment for a day or two, you stop getting notifications of new additions to the thread. And we love to hear from you! I see you've been asked an embarrassing question....about your best and worst projects....photos are a lot of fun to share if you have them. Including the boo boo's. Everyone here's had that experience.


Oh so true! I have taken pictures of some of my spectatular fails, but have no idea where they are. ????


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> There is a lady at my church that can't tolerate fragrances of any sort, I don't know the cause, but she's been this way for the 30 years I've known her. If she touches something that has been cleaned with a fragrance loaded cleaner, she breaks out in a rash. If she sits in a room with someone wearing perfume, she can't breath. Pretty scarry. But I sure miss being able to wear a dab of perfume to church on Sunday, and I always forget to wear it the rest of the week. Oh well....


I feel her pain! I have actually asked co-workers not to wear so much perfume for this very reason. They though I must have a bad cold when I would start to have problems breathing. That being said, strong body odors are not as troublesome. Smelly, yes, but do not bother me the way "fake" smalls do. Huh.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Oh so true! I have taken pictures of some of my spectatular fails, but have no idea where they are. ????


Gee, I wonder why? :sm23:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I feel her pain! I have actually asked co-workers not to wear so much perfume for this very reason. They though I must have a bad cold when I would start to have problems breathing. That being said, strong body odors are not as troublesome. Smelly, yes, but do not bother me the way "fake" smalls do. Huh.


On a more humorous note.....I was sitting in church one Sunday with a couple of lady friends, close to the front of the chapel. In the pew right behind us was a couple with a tiny baby. Halfway through the service, the baby got a little fussy....we heard that sound from the diaper that all moms recognize as a warning to get to a diaper changing area ASAP. But no one took the baby out. Mom somehow soothed the baby and she/he went to sleep, with a fully loaded diaper. The smell was so bad I thought suffocation would be a mercy. The friend sitting next to me had some perfume on that I liked anyway, and every time she shifted a little in her seat, a little of the perfume smell would come my way. So, I sat there for 30 minutes or so, hoping she would shift and fidget a whole lot more. That perfume, no matter what it was, was better than the smell of that loaded diaper. At the end of the service, the group behind us made a speedy exit from the chapel, so I'm not sure who they were. Then, the president of the ladies group came dashing up, asking us if someone needed help. She had been sitting in the back of the chapel and smelled the diaper where she was! We were still gasping for air when she came, so it took us a minute or two before we could tell her what had happened. Then we all were laughing about it, trying not to be loud and irreverent in the chapel, causing us to make a speedy exit! Boy, the things that can happen to you when you are sitting quietly just minding your own business!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sftflannelnjeans said:


> I am soooo pleased that I found this group. I will definitely be checking in every day .


Welcome, we are pleased to have you.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I bought a LARGE quantity of bicarbonate of soda last year...almost 15 pounds. Either of bicarbonate or oatmeal bathing will suffice to reduce "allergic" reactions.
> 
> My perfume allergy has been reduced to JUST 1 spot on the right arm. :sm24:


You have had great success. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I am seeing a light at the end of the Aloha Tahoe! MKAL tunnel. I have ten rows plus the bind off! Yay! It will still take a couple of weeks though. I have finished the tail on the Dead Fish Hat and will work on the fins over the next few days. One side of the current clue for Elizabeth's (dogyarns) Year Of scarf is done and I am partway through the second side. I have not picked up MMario's Star of Bruce for a week or so but plan to knit a few rounds this weekend.
> 
> Hope all are well,
> 
> Melanie


I see you are keeping busy, Melanie. Looking forward to pics of the finished objects.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> On a more humorous note.....I was sitting in church one Sunday with a couple of lady friends, close to the front of the chapel. In the pew right behind us was a couple with a tiny baby. Halfway through the service, the baby got a little fussy....we heard that sound from the diaper that all moms recognize as a warning to get to a diaper changing area ASAP. But no one took the baby out. Mom somehow soothed the baby and she/he went to sleep, with a fully loaded diaper. The smell was so bad I thought suffocation would be a mercy. The friend sitting next to me had some perfume on that I liked anyway, and every time she shifted a little in her seat, a little of the perfume smell would come my way. So, I sat there for 30 minutes or so, hoping she would shift and fidget a whole lot more. That perfume, no matter what it was, was better than the smell of that loaded diaper. At the end of the service, the group behind us made a speedy exit from the chapel, so I'm not sure who they were. Then, the president of the ladies group came dashing up, asking us if someone needed help. She had been sitting in the back of the chapel and smelled the diaper where she was! We were still gasping for air when she came, so it took us a minute or two before we could tell her what had happened. Then we all were laughing about it, trying not to be loud and irreverent in the chapel, causing us to make a speedy exit! Boy, the things that can happen to you when you are sitting quietly just minding your own business!!!


 :sm06: :sm06: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Thank goodness it is not shingles. :sm24:
> 
> Hope you are able to get your things put back.


Thanks, JanetLee. I hope to finish up today.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Glad you are getting some relief from your itchiness.
> Bet you will be glad to have your loom room back.


I never realized itching like I've had can just about make you crazy. Trying to get relief was making me frantic. Good news is that I didn't have to get up in the middle of the night to slather cream on. I hope it's a good sign.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Babalou said:


> I never realized itching like I've had can just about make you crazy. Trying to get relief was making me frantic. Good news is that I didn't have to get up in the middle of the night to slather cream on. I hope it's a good sign.


Sounds like the steroids are starting to kick in. Continued recovery!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> On a more humorous note.....I was sitting in church one Sunday with a couple of lady friends, close to the front of the chapel. In the pew right behind us was a couple with a tiny baby. Halfway through the service, the baby got a little fussy....we heard that sound from the diaper that all moms recognize as a warning to get to a diaper changing area ASAP. But no one took the baby out. Mom somehow soothed the baby and she/he went to sleep, with a fully loaded diaper. The smell was so bad I thought suffocation would be a mercy. The friend sitting next to me had some perfume on that I liked anyway, and every time she shifted a little in her seat, a little of the perfume smell would come my way. So, I sat there for 30 minutes or so, hoping she would shift and fidget a whole lot more. That perfume, no matter what it was, was better than the smell of that loaded diaper. At the end of the service, the group behind us made a speedy exit from the chapel, so I'm not sure who they were. Then, the president of the ladies group came dashing up, asking us if someone needed help. She had been sitting in the back of the chapel and smelled the diaper where she was! We were still gasping for air when she came, so it took us a minute or two before we could tell her what had happened. Then we all were laughing about it, trying not to be loud and irreverent in the chapel, causing us to make a speedy exit! Boy, the things that can happen to you when you are sitting quietly just minding your own business!!!


They certainly did a good job of interrupting the service when they were probably trying not to by taking the baby out for changing!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Babalou said:


> I am, too, Nancylea. If I picked something up from the dinner table that was in a container, my FIL used to say "well, you might as well go ahead and read it, you read everything". We must be birds of a feather.


That makes three of us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Machine stitching holds the stitches around where you want to cut, but then the loose ends have to be hand secured so they don't pop out all over. The steeking I've seen done with the wools, all those loose ends bind together to form a solid fabric that is simply folded back and steamed into place (catching also to the fibers of the underside of the garment). It can be tacked down if needed with a needle and thread, but may not require it. Acrylic yarns just don't do that. The cotton yarns I've used "felt" just a little bit, but not enough for traditional steeking.


I know I would be unwilling to try it, with acrylic. I am not fond of using it at any time! I do have a project lined up, that will involve a steek down the front- Alice Starmore's Waterlily jacket. I have the yarn- alpaca, but need to get drafting first, so many other things have forced that project to the back of the queue!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Hope your recovery is quick!
> 
> I am curious about the steeking question too. I have only steeked (is that a word?) once and made sure I used a wool yarn that would definitely felt.


I am sure 'steeked' is a valid word in knitting circles!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Your yarn is a beautiful color. I am looking forward to seeing the finished shawl (provided you continue to tame the tangles).
> 
> We should have a celebration of Norma's legacy on the 20th. She was both a talented knitter and a wonderful person. <3


I think that is a lovely idea, Melanie!
I know she will be very much in my thoughts!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I can understand both of your reasons for making this shawl. I still think you must have the patience of a saint .


You are very kind, Mary. No Saint! But I usually am quite patient!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Sftflannelnjeans said:


> I am soooo pleased that I found this group. I will definitely be checking in every day .


Welcome, we are so pleased you found us also. We love to have new people join and love to hear what you like to do with your crafting.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Babalou said:


> They certainly did a good job of interrupting the service when they were probably trying not to by taking the baby out for changing!


I have no idea what their reasoning was. It's no big deal to quietly get up and walk out of the chapel to the restroom/changing area. My two would have had terrible blisters on their bums if I'd waited to change them like that. And they would have been screaming about it, too.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

JoyceinNC said:


> Well, books are indeed healthy, unless I stay up all night reading them!


That's my problem, even with non-fiction, it seems I can't just let a book sit on a shelf until tomorrow. I must read until I am gaga or it's 4 or 5 in the morning, then trying to get up at a decent hour is beyond me. I also read the boxes, jars and anything else I can get my hands on, have done since I was about 4 years old.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know I would be unwilling to try it, with acrylic. I am not fond of using it at any time! I do have a project lined up, that will involve a steek down the front- Alice Starmore's Waterlily jacket. I have the yarn- alpaca, but need to get drafting first, so many other things have forced that project to the back of the queue!


I've never tried steeking at all, but certainly not on acrylic yarn. I do use and like acrylic yarns, and if a pattern would need steeking, I would change the pattern around some way to avoid it (steeking).


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> That's my problem, even with non-fiction, it seems I can't just let a book sit on a shelf until tomorrow. I must read until I am gaga or it's 4 or 5 in the morning, then trying to get up at a decent hour is beyond me. I also read the boxes, jars and anything else I can get my hands on, have done since I was about 4 years old.


 :sm01:


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know I would be unwilling to try it, with acrylic. I am not fond of using it at any time! I do have a project lined up, that will involve a steek down the front- Alice Starmore's Waterlily jacket. I have the yarn- alpaca, but need to get drafting first, so many other things have forced that project to the back of the queue!


Well, I've already cut the yarn, half acrylic/half wool, so I'll let you know. On YouTube the only thing said was that knitting was less likely to ravel this way than the regular way, so we'll see. I'll keep you informed if it is a tragedy or a triumph. I won't send pictures unless it's a success!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Well, I've already cut the yarn, half acrylic/half wool, so I'll let you know. On YouTube the only thing said was that knitting was less likely to ravel this way than the regular way, so we'll see. I'll keep you informed if it is a tragedy or a triumph. I won't send pictures unless it's a success!


Crossing my fingers and holding my breath. Good luck!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> On a more humorous note.....I was sitting in church one Sunday with a couple of lady friends, close to the front of the chapel. In the pew right behind us was a couple with a tiny baby. Halfway through the service, the baby got a little fussy....we heard that sound from the diaper that all moms recognize as a warning to get to a diaper changing area ASAP. But no one took the baby out. Mom somehow soothed the baby and she/he went to sleep, with a fully loaded diaper. The smell was so bad I thought suffocation would be a mercy. The friend sitting next to me had some perfume on that I liked anyway, and every time she shifted a little in her seat, a little of the perfume smell would come my way. So, I sat there for 30 minutes or so, hoping she would shift and fidget a whole lot more. That perfume, no matter what it was, was better than the smell of that loaded diaper. At the end of the service, the group behind us made a speedy exit from the chapel, so I'm not sure who they were. Then, the president of the ladies group came dashing up, asking us if someone needed help. She had been sitting in the back of the chapel and smelled the diaper where she was! We were still gasping for air when she came, so it took us a minute or two before we could tell her what had happened. Then we all were laughing about it, trying not to be loud and irreverent in the chapel, causing us to make a speedy exit! Boy, the things that can happen to you when you are sitting quietly just minding your own business!!!


Thanks for the belly laugh! For once there was no danger of falling asleep! :sm23: :sm15:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I never realized itching like I've had can just about make you crazy. Trying to get relief was making me frantic. Good news is that I didn't have to get up in the middle of the night to slather cream on. I hope it's a good sign.


Definitely a good sign! You are getting better. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> That's my problem, even with non-fiction, it seems I can't just let a book sit on a shelf until tomorrow. I must read until I am gaga or it's 4 or 5 in the morning, then trying to get up at a decent hour is beyond me. I also read the boxes, jars and anything else I can get my hands on, have done since I was about 4 years old.


This made me smile. My brother is three years to the day older than me. I figured if he could read, so could I! I was reading before I even started school and it is all his fault! I would read anything and everything. Remember reading the cereal box? I would also read the ingredient list, where it was made, etc. And then I would have it facing a mirror and reading it backwards just for something different! I still read a lot, books on top of books, magazine, etc.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

JoyceinNC said:


> Crossing my fingers and holding my breath. Good luck!


So am I. I decided I didn't want to visit it today so am making a watch cap and scarf with leftover yarns and will get back to it in a few days. I'm a bit overwhelmed right now, but will see if I can fix it. Or, if I can't, I'll toss it.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> This made me smile. My brother is three years to the day older than me. I figured if he could read, so could I! I was reading before I even started school and it is all his fault! I would read anything and everything. Remember reading the cereal box? I would also read the ingredient list, where it was made, etc. And then I would have it facing a mirror and reading it backwards just for something different! I still read a lot, books on top of books, magazine, etc.


did you ever mirror write just to prove that you could? or stand at the teachers desk and read the notes she was making about you?

oldest sister (thirty months older than I) was the start of those escapades, she got in trouble with the nuns when she would write in cursive across the first line left to right, then drop down a line a write back across the page right to left: it's not normal! wow, big news. out of seven kids I believe five of us test dyslexic.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> I've never tried steeking at all, but certainly not on acrylic yarn. I do use and like acrylic yarns, and if a pattern would need steeking, I would change the pattern around some way to avoid it (steeking).


If this comment is too political, I don't really apologise- but suggest you scroll on by.
I am trying to avoid all synthetics- when you see miniscule turtles dying from plastic consumption- they are programmed to eat whatever they encounter when first hatched, death rates in an ideal world are around 999, to 1. Took quite some effort, but I have tracked down solid shampoo, to avoid that source of plastic. No longer prepared to wash synthetics.
Young Greta Thunberg is an example for all youth, and I really applaud her gutsy approach to the issues her generation face because of the lack of caring for the environment that our generation is responsible for.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thanks for the belly laugh! For once there was no danger of falling asleep! :sm23: :sm15:


I must have missed a few pages- I wonder what poor baby had had in it's belly for the smell to be so potent!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> So am I. I decided I didn't want to visit it today so am making a watch cap and scarf with leftover yarns and will get back to it in a few days. I'm a bit overwhelmed right now, but will see if I can fix it. Or, if I can't, I'll toss it.


Has the steeking not worked, Dodie?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nancylea57 said:



> did you ever mirror write just to prove that you could? or stand at the teachers desk and read the notes she was making about you?
> 
> oldest sister (thirty months older than I) was the start of those escapades, she got in trouble with the nuns when she would write in cursive across the first line left to right, then drop down a line a write back across the page right to left: it's not normal! wow, big news. out of seven kids I believe five of us test dyslexic.


I have cut whole posters worth of mirrored reversed letters- can't remember now why it had to be so complex- but the result was good.
Have read tin labels, packet labels, telephone books from cover to cover, dictionaries starting at page one.
Amazing what one can learn from such!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> did you ever mirror write just to prove that you could? or stand at the teachers desk and read the notes she was making about you?
> 
> oldest sister (thirty months older than I) was the start of those escapades, she got in trouble with the nuns when she would write in cursive across the first line left to right, then drop down a line a write back across the page right to left: it's not normal! wow, big news. out of seven kids I believe five of us test dyslexic.


Guilty! And man would it irritate the teachers! Bonus. ????

And since I use both hands that really threw them.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have cut whole posters worth of mirrored reversed letters- can't remember now why it had to be so complex- but the result was good.
> Have read tin labels, packet labels, telephone books from cover to cover, dictionaries starting at page one.
> Amazing what one can learn from such!


Oh my, dictionaries. When there has been nothing else to read and I have to sit and wait, I will read dictionaries. In fact, while stationed in Germany I read them a lot. Helped me learn German that much faster.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have cut whole posters worth of mirrored reversed letters- can't remember now why it had to be so complex- but the result was good.
> Have read tin labels, packet labels, telephone books from cover to cover, dictionaries starting at page one.
> Amazing what one can learn from such!


Wow! To you and all other such skilled readers on LP. I salute you all. I love to read and can read mirror writing, but I am not driven to read all. Gary read the encyclopedias once upon a time.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Hmmm...a wee bit of LIGHT reading of Latin, French, and German. I have to locate the dictionaries in question, but no additional (immediate) purchase needed.

Had to set down the scarf/shawl I started due to lack of blue-black-green yarn. Maybe 2-3 more skeins which will mean more for the orange, red, yellow and red, yellow colorway combinations. Started a pattern that starts at the outside edge and works towards center with stitch together combination sequences (6 sided - blanket). :sm24:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> That's my problem, even with non-fiction, it seems I can't just let a book sit on a shelf until tomorrow. I must read until I am gaga or it's 4 or 5 in the morning, then trying to get up at a decent hour is beyond me. I also read the boxes, jars and anything else I can get my hands on, have done since I was about 4 years old.


DH and I joke that if there is a written word in sight, I am incapable of not, not reading it, lol.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Well, I've already cut the yarn, half acrylic/half wool, so I'll let you know. On YouTube the only thing said was that knitting was less likely to ravel this way than the regular way, so we'll see. I'll keep you informed if it is a tragedy or a triumph. I won't send pictures unless it's a success!


Good luck!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> did you ever mirror write just to prove that you could? or stand at the teachers desk and read the notes she was making about you?
> 
> oldest sister (thirty months older than I) was the start of those escapades, she got in trouble with the nuns when she would write in cursive across the first line left to right, then drop down a line a write back across the page right to left: it's not normal! wow, big news. out of seven kids I believe five of us test dyslexic.


That's interesting how many of you were dyslexic. I can read upside down, probably not an unusual feat. It helped to see what my boss was writing.???? I often took notes in shorthand and still can do that. Always seemed to fascinate younger colleagues.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Yep, I've been missing -- well that is to say, I've been preoccupied playing with yarn sorting, and sewing room clean up and out. Just finished cleaning the floors, walls, and windows so now am ready to move in a couple of bookcases and then start integrating Mom's sewing/quilting stuff into my sewing room. This has turned into a HUGE project, but I've been through all of my yarn, reorganized, sorted, and culled lots and lots. Unfortunately, there is still more than my lifetime left to knit, but I am rather proud that once I finished up the yarn reorganization, I had refilled only about half of the original containers. So although there is still a lot, there is also less than at one time. 

We've had snow, yes snow, the last several days. There is probably about a good solid 4 inches of white blanketing everything out there, so I've just been staying in and focusing on the the big project. Found out a couple of days ago, that company will be arriving tomorrow. At least the guest room is more-or-less tidy, but every other room in the house is full of stuff and bags for charity and bags for this and that. I warned them, but they are wonderful people and don't mind. Hopefully, with their help I can get the bookcases relocated from Mom's house to mine on Tuesday and then start the process of refilling the sewing room and putting everything away.

Also, got my sewing machine back last Thursday, but no where to use it right now. So need to be patient. Seems that two gears had sheared off -- no wonder it wasn't working so well!!!

And speaking of working well, once again no notices from KP. So came back in about 6 pages ago. Sounds like Barbara isn't itching as much (what a relief), Dodie is adjusting to her new footwear, Julie is still untangling silk (what patience!), Melanie is busy and active as usual, and so much, much more. After almost a full month of not touching my knitting needles, I once again picked them up last Thursday, started something, ripped it out and restarted yesterday. So life is once again becoming balanced.

Well, I've taken a long break from the project, so I better get back to it. Been missing all of you. Happy Knitting and in a week or so, I should be back in a state of equilibrium -- or at least we can hope.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Yep, I've been missing -- well that is to say, I've been preoccupied playing with yarn sorting, and sewing room clean up and out. Just finished cleaning the floors, walls, and windows so now am ready to move in a couple of bookcases and then start integrating Mom's sewing/quilting stuff into my sewing room. This has turned into a HUGE project, but I've been through all of my yarn, reorganized, sorted, and culled lots and lots. Unfortunately, there is still more than my lifetime left to knit, but I am rather proud that once I finished up the yarn reorganization, I had refilled only about half of the original containers. So although there is still a lot, there is also less than at one time.
> 
> We've had snow, yes snow, the last several days. There is probably about a good solid 4 inches of white blanketing everything out there, so I've just been staying in and focusing on the the big project. Found out a couple of days ago, that company will be arriving tomorrow. At least the guest room is more-or-less tidy, but every other room in the house is full of stuff and bags for charity and bags for this and that. I warned them, but they are wonderful people and don't mind. Hopefully, with their help I can get the bookcases relocated from Mom's house to mine on Tuesday and then start the process of refilling the sewing room and putting everything away.
> 
> ...


Yes- rather a lot of untangling still to go.
Today is Monday so I am off down to Papakura Marae- and should be able to complete my little Kahu Huruhuru (Feather Cloak) just the plaits at the sides to tidy up.
A very kind man at Te Papa Tongarewa- our National Museum in Wellington, photo-copied and posted me an image of the cloak I hope to use as my starting point.
Still sunny, no where near enough rain- definitely Autumn now- the clocks go to winter time on April 7th. Don't adjust easily to changes in time- actually wish they would keep it at Summer time all year!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Yep, I've been missing -- well that is to say, I've been preoccupied playing with yarn sorting, and sewing room clean up and out. Just finished cleaning the floors, walls, and windows so now am ready to move in a couple of bookcases and then start integrating Mom's sewing/quilting stuff into my sewing room. This has turned into a HUGE project, but I've been through all of my yarn, reorganized, sorted, and culled lots and lots. Unfortunately, there is still more than my lifetime left to knit, but I am rather proud that once I finished up the yarn reorganization, I had refilled only about half of the original containers. So although there is still a lot, there is also less than at one time.
> 
> We've had snow, yes snow, the last several days. There is probably about a good solid 4 inches of white blanketing everything out there, so I've just been staying in and focusing on the the big project. Found out a couple of days ago, that company will be arriving tomorrow. At least the guest room is more-or-less tidy, but every other room in the house is full of stuff and bags for charity and bags for this and that. I warned them, but they are wonderful people and don't mind. Hopefully, with their help I can get the bookcases relocated from Mom's house to mine on Tuesday and then start the process of refilling the sewing room and putting everything away.
> 
> ...


Sounds as if you have been busy also, DeEtta. Your company sounds like the perfect company to have when needing to move and rearrange a bit. Yes, we have had snow also-just under an inch and it's gone already. It is getting warmer. Here is a picture of a robin that I got one day last week when we had a -18 windchill. Also a cedar waxwing. We will sure appreciate spring when it gets here. We are to get 60 degrees by the end of this week. Wow, from -18 windchill to 60 degrees in a week and a half. Not complaining though, as long as we don't go back to any minus thing.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes- rather a lot of untangling still to go.
> Today is Monday so I am off down to Papakura Marae- and should be able to complete my little Kahu Huruhuru (Feather Cloak) just the plaits at the sides to tidy up.
> A very kind man at Te Papa Tongarewa- our National Museum in Wellington, photo-copied and posted me an image of the cloak I hope to use as my starting point.
> Still sunny, no where near enough rain- definitely Autumn now- the clocks go to winter time on April 7th. Don't adjust easily to changes in time- actually wish they would keep it at Summer time all year!


Wow! What a beautiful falls. Gorgeous. Are you going to weave a cloak, Julie? Or is the cloak a knitting project.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

nancylea57 said:


> did you ever mirror write just to prove that you could? or stand at the teachers desk and read the notes she was making about you?
> 
> oldest sister (thirty months older than I) was the start of those escapades, she got in trouble with the nuns when she would write in cursive across the first line left to right, then drop down a line a write back across the page right to left: it's not normal! wow, big news. out of seven kids I believe five of us test dyslexic.


I read upside down all the time, but not backward (at least I don't think I can). I may have to try it just to see if I can. As far as dyslexic, d and p and right and left give me lots of problems, other than that I don't think so. I know it's very tough on those that are.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Bev- the pictures of the birds are beautiful as usual. 

De Etta - Sounds like you really have your task cut out for you. I'm glad your guests will help a bit and don't work too hard. It's beautiful on the coast today, 40F or so, it was down to 29F a few nights ago but no snow this year. Just a dusting a couple of times. Glad I don't live in Plush, I couldn't stand all the cold and snow, but it is beautiful in the summertime.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Bev- the pictures of the birds are beautiful as usual.
> 
> De Etta - Sounds like you really have your task cut out for you. I'm glad your guests will help a bit and don't work too hard. It's beautiful on the coast today, 40F or so, it was down to 29F a few nights ago but no snow this year. Just a dusting a couple of times. Glad I don't live in Plush, I couldn't stand all the cold and snow, but it is beautiful in the summertime.


Thanks so much, Dodie.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Babalou said:


> That's interesting how many of you were dyslexic. I can read upside down, probably not an unusual feat. It helped to see what my boss was writing.???? I often took notes in shorthand and still can do that. Always seemed to fascinate younger colleagues.


not really, I think they have not considered that families that live in remoter areas have little or no influence of strangers, and learn the methods and ways of family/clan as normal. when in the store do you look for a product by 'SCANNING' the shelves one row at a time only left to right or do you slightly un-focus and sweep your eyes across an AREA? (think shelves and shelves of home canned food, jars same sized, no wildly colored labels with unique brand emblems.) when you look at pictures of or actually look from a scenic spot, do you start at the top left and see things in order of the level they are from that corner? what if you could only knit/crochet/sew/paint only from upper left to lower right, no turn work and return?

once again its a matter of it's easier to slap a label on a kid then look past 'soceititial norms' (can't get the little red line to go away)

the variety of dyslexia is as wide as every other category out there, some people tuck their label in like the tag of their underwear, some put bright flashing lights around it and try to get everyone else's attention, some it just hangs there like a well-worn sweater (visible but not necessarily eye-grabbing)

note: just as I posted this I realized it's the comparasion of mechanical vs computerized. (manual typewritten vs ink-jet printed)


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> not really, I think they have not considered that families that live in remoter areas have little or no influence of strangers, and learn the methods and ways of family/clan as normal. when in the store do you look for a product by 'SCANNING' the shelves one row at a time only left to right or do you slightly un-focus and sweep your eyes across an AREA? (think shelves and shelves of home canned food, jars same sized, no wildly colored labels with unique brand emblems.) when you look at pictures of or actually look from a scenic spot, do you start at the top left and see things in order of the level they are from that corner? what if you could only knit/crochet/sew/paint only from upper left to lower right, no turn work and return?
> 
> once again its a matter of it's easier to slap a label on a kid then look past 'soceititial norms' (can't get the little red line to go away)
> 
> ...


I will follow the rows, but I scan left to right, drop to the next row and scan right to left, drop to the next row and scan left to right. This is really interesting stuff I never thought about before.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Yep, I've been missing -- well that is to say, I've been preoccupied playing with yarn sorting, and sewing room clean up and out. Just finished cleaning the floors, walls, and windows so now am ready to move in a couple of bookcases and then start integrating Mom's sewing/quilting stuff into my sewing room. This has turned into a HUGE project, but I've been through all of my yarn, reorganized, sorted, and culled lots and lots. Unfortunately, there is still more than my lifetime left to knit, but I am rather proud that once I finished up the yarn reorganization, I had refilled only about half of the original containers. So although there is still a lot, there is also less than at one time.
> 
> We've had snow, yes snow, the last several days. There is probably about a good solid 4 inches of white blanketing everything out there, so I've just been staying in and focusing on the the big project. Found out a couple of days ago, that company will be arriving tomorrow. At least the guest room is more-or-less tidy, but every other room in the house is full of stuff and bags for charity and bags for this and that. I warned them, but they are wonderful people and don't mind. Hopefully, with their help I can get the bookcases relocated from Mom's house to mine on Tuesday and then start the process of refilling the sewing room and putting everything away.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you DeEtta. I figured you were all caught up in reorganizing and cleaning, etc. Enjoy your company.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful photographs, Bev.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> not really, I think they have not considered that families that live in remoter areas have little or no influence of strangers, and learn the methods and ways of family/clan as normal. when in the store do you look for a product by 'SCANNING' the shelves one row at a time only left to right or do you slightly un-focus and sweep your eyes across an AREA? (think shelves and shelves of home canned food, jars same sized, no wildly colored labels with unique brand emblems.) when you look at pictures of or actually look from a scenic spot, do you start at the top left and see things in order of the level they are from that corner? what if you could only knit/crochet/sew/paint only from upper left to lower right, no turn work and return?
> 
> once again its a matter of it's easier to slap a label on a kid then look past 'soceititial norms' (can't get the little red line to go away)
> 
> ...


When shopping and looking for something on a shelf, I glance over the whole area first to see if it is obvious. then I go shelf by shelf, left to right, right to left, etc.

When I look at a photograph I look at the center and then go out.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Beautiful photographs, Bev.


Thanks so much, JanetLee.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks so much, JanetLee.


 :sm11:


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

eshlemania said:


> I will follow the rows, but I scan left to right, drop to the next row and scan right to left, drop to the next row and scan left to right. This is really interesting stuff I never thought about before.


exactly what I meant to get across, we are creatures of habits, we don't THINK about the steps we just do them. then we see someone doing it differently, and we start to ponder/judge. some worry that they won't seem sympathetic enough, few worry that they are overly eager for it to be terminal. myself I want to ask questions and get real answers---getting told i'm a nosey bitch.

did you know that one of the diagnostic test for dementia levels is to ask patient to make a sandwich most often a peanut butter sandwich; in the class for caretakers, I failed the test---because I don't generally make toasted peanut butter sandwiches. I didn't get the points for getting the toaster out of storage, successfully plugging it in, buttering only one side of each of the toast, wiping down the toaster, and putting it back in storage! now stop and think how biased this test is yet it is a 'standard's test', society often ingrains these things and we never consider how we stop looking beyond the gates.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Not everyone is comfortable in the kitchen. :sm06: 

Here is the start of the new Afghan:

Note that I got THIS item pinned. :sm23: yes, that is 3 24-inch 3mm red lace circular needles doing BETTER than 6 DPN +1!

The pattern is Knit&crochet now --> Hexagon Afghan.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Not everyone is comfortable in the kitchen. :sm06:
> 
> Here is the start of the new Afghan:
> 
> ...


Very nice, great colors. Really like the way you are using three circulars instead of DPN.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Not everyone is comfortable in the kitchen. :sm06:
> 
> Here is the start of the new Afghan:
> 
> ...


irculars to the rescue again!!! I used 4 to make this beast: https://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/moebius-scarf---the-original-2


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Not everyone is comfortable in the kitchen. :sm06:
> 
> Here is the start of the new Afghan:
> 
> ...


You need to be logged in to download the free pattern: https://www.anniescatalog.com/knitandcrochetnow/patterns/detail.html?pattern_id=7


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful pictures


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Yep, I've been missing -- well that is to say, I've been preoccupied playing with yarn sorting, and sewing room clean up and out. Just finished cleaning the floors, walls, and windows so now am ready to move in a couple of bookcases and then start integrating Mom's sewing/quilting stuff into my sewing room. This has turned into a HUGE project, but I've been through all of my yarn, reorganized, sorted, and culled lots and lots. Unfortunately, there is still more than my lifetime left to knit, but I am rather proud that once I finished up the yarn reorganization, I had refilled only about half of the original containers. So although there is still a lot, there is also less than at one time.
> 
> We've had snow, yes snow, the last several days. There is probably about a good solid 4 inches of white blanketing everything out there, so I've just been staying in and focusing on the the big project. Found out a couple of days ago, that company will be arriving tomorrow. At least the guest room is more-or-less tidy, but every other room in the house is full of stuff and bags for charity and bags for this and that. I warned them, but they are wonderful people and don't mind. Hopefully, with their help I can get the bookcases relocated from Mom's house to mine on Tuesday and then start the process of refilling the sewing room and putting everything away.
> 
> ...


You really have been busy, DeEtta. That is a lot of culling of yarn. Your room should be something else when it's all done. I have more room in my yarn closet after cleaning out a lot, getting a new plastic 3 drawer storage container and getting rid of an old makeshift book shelf that was really meant for shoes. I don't need the books staring me in the face and they are in drawers now. It is so nice to walk into the closet and have open floor space. I have yet to go through the yarn but will do that this week.

The itching is much better and rash is clearing up. I decided to finally get out yesterday to get onion sets and garlic for the garden. The nursery is about a 20 minute drive from home. Halfway there, my tummy decided to be upset and I had to stop 4 times to, well you know, before I managed to get home. Was sick all afternoon and stayed in bed. It must have been the yogurt I had for breakfast but it wasn't expired. Anyway, something didn't agree with me and I feel fine today. Geez, good health come back!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> If this comment is too political, I don't really apologise- but suggest you scroll on by.
> I am trying to avoid all synthetics- when you see miniscule turtles dying from plastic consumption- they are programmed to eat whatever they encounter when first hatched, death rates in an ideal world are around 999, to 1. Took quite some effort, but I have tracked down solid shampoo, to avoid that source of plastic. No longer prepared to wash synthetics.
> Young Greta Thunberg is an example for all youth, and I really applaud her gutsy approach to the issues her generation face because of the lack of caring for the environment that our generation is responsible for.


I can understand why you feel that way, Julie, the evidence being very visible to you. We are trying to do less plastic consumption as well and recycle as much as we can. Our trash service offers a recycle service and we pay a little extra for that. I think we have all seen the mountains of discarded water bottles. DH and I got glass water bottles and I have a stainless steel one that keeps liquids hot or cold. I know we could all do more and am happy you are doing what you can. I remember getting milk in glass jars that were picked up and recycled. I'm sure many of you do, too.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> not really, I think they have not considered that families that live in remoter areas have little or no influence of strangers, and learn the methods and ways of family/clan as normal. when in the store do you look for a product by 'SCANNING' the shelves one row at a time only left to right or do you slightly un-focus and sweep your eyes across an AREA? (think shelves and shelves of home canned food, jars same sized, no wildly colored labels with unique brand emblems.) when you look at pictures of or actually look from a scenic spot, do you start at the top left and see things in order of the level they are from that corner? what if you could only knit/crochet/sew/paint only from upper left to lower right, no turn work and return?
> 
> once again its a matter of it's easier to slap a label on a kid then look past 'soceititial norms' (can't get the little red line to go away)
> 
> ...


I never thought about those things. At the store, I do like JanetLee and look at an area to see if I can spit what I'm looking foe, then scan left to right, right to left.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> You really have been busy, DeEtta. That is a lot of culling of yarn. Your room should be something else when it's all done. I have more room in my yarn closet after cleaning out a lot, getting a new plastic 3 drawer storage container and getting rid of an old makeshift book shelf that was really meant for shoes. I don't need the books staring me in the face and they are in drawers now. It is so nice to walk into the closet and have open floor space. I have yet to go through the yarn but will do that this week.
> 
> The itching is much better and rash is clearing up. I decided to finally get out yesterday to get onion sets and garlic for the garden. The nursery is about a 20 minute drive from home. Halfway there, my tummy decided to be upset and I had to stop 4 times to, well you know, before I managed to get home. Was sick all afternoon and stayed in bed. It must have been the yogurt I had for breakfast but it wasn't expired. Anyway, something didn't agree with me and I feel fine today. Geez, good health come back!


I bet you are very happy to have your skin feeling better, I know that feeling.

Sorry about the tummy ache. Mine was cramping something awful last night. Hurt to stand up straight. Ended up going to bed early just to be able to relax. Better this morning, residual ache, but was able to get my hike in anyway.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

eshlemania said:


> Sounds as if you have been busy also, DeEtta. Your company sounds like the perfect company to have when needing to move and rearrange a bit. Yes, we have had snow also-just under an inch and it's gone already. It is getting warmer. Here is a picture of a robin that I got one day last week when we had a -18 windchill. Also a cedar waxwing. We will sure appreciate spring when it gets here. We are to get 60 degrees by the end of this week. Wow, from -18 windchill to 60 degrees in a week and a half. Not complaining though, as long as we don't go back to any minus thing.


Good for you weather wise! We did warm up enough that the snow turned to rain and then once again plunge so we have layer upon layer of ice in the driveway and walkway. It was so bad last week that the city rented some attachments for the sidewalk plows to try and break up the ice. The road plows have been sent out to just try and break up the ice. Hope for Spring is waning a bit...
Stopped getting notifications 3 pages ago :sm25: :sm25:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

I think there must be a LP virus going around. I had a full blown vertigo attack yesterday afternoon. Stayed in bed except to be sick. Feeling sick hungover today and am being careful not to eat anything heavy.
But very happy that it was just yesterday. The last time was 3 weeks...


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Karen, great idea. Another thing I've never tried and I thought I was a pretty good knitter! I've always gotten just a bigger and bigger cable and crunched up the stitches. Oh well, one is never too old to learn.

Jessica Jean: That mobius is very pretty. I may need to put it on my never-ending list of things to make. Maybe after I finish some of the projects I have backed up, like the tablecloth, a sweater that is almost finished, a vest that needs to be steeked and finished (now that I've actually done it once, even though that was acrylic and is not finish yet), a shawl that has been languishing since 2010 or so, etc. I think I need to do what Janet Lee does and make a day each week for WIPS. I might get a few done that way! Or stop starting so many new things. Nah, that is no fun.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I can understand why you feel that way, Julie, the evidence being very visible to you. We are trying to do less plastic consumption as well and recycle as much as we can. Our trash service offers a recycle service and we pay a little extra for that. I think we have all seen the mountains of discarded water bottles. DH and I got glass water bottles and I have a stainless steel one that keeps liquids hot or cold. I know we could all do more and am happy you are doing what you can. I remember getting milk in glass jars that were picked up and recycled. I'm sure many of you do, too.


When you think of the very short period of time it has taken for the situation to get this bad- I find it really scary. We do have company in the South Island marketing milk in Glass bottles- their plan is to go nation wide, hope so- locally all milk is in plastic- I refused to buy it recently on that basis- although the only way to acquire cow's milk otherwise was a plastic container of powdered milk- but that at least was a soft plastic. I heard recently that the only plastic types that are truly recyclable are 1 and 2. Also if they reach the recyclers all mixed up, their is nothing they can safely do with them.
The water bottle I carry with me is stainless steel.
But very very hard to avoid plastics wrapping the goods we buy.
Often our local supermarket wraps things twice or thrice in masses of cling film-grrrr.
My helper was saying that Fiji has managed to make great inroads into the discarded plastic waste problem, apparently the Islands are a lot cleaner.
Indonesia I gather is rather awful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hope all who are suffering 'lergies are having a better day!
The sun is up, I am feeling only half awake- may head back to bed to lie down for a bit before I attempt to walk Ringo!
Slept for about 6 hours last night- which is a huge breakthrough- but feeling very groggy.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> When you think of the very short period of time it has taken for the situation to get this bad- I find it really scary. We do have company in the South Island marketing milk in Glass bottles- their plan is to go nation wide, hope so- locally all milk is in plastic- I refused to buy it recently on that basis- although the only way to acquire cow's milk otherwise was a plastic container of powdered milk- but that at least was a soft plastic. I heard recently that the only plastic types that are truly recyclable are 1 and 2. Also if they reach the recyclers all mixed up, their is nothing they can safely do with them.
> The water bottle I carry with me is stainless steel.
> But very very hard to avoid plastics wrapping the goods we buy.
> Often our local supermarket wraps things twice or thrice in masses of cling film-grrrr.
> ...


We have a local fresh produce store that still sells milk and cream in glass bottles.
And there is a Quebec dairy that sells their yogurt and butter in glass containers.
Of course the milk bottles are recyclable but I have boxes of the individual yogurt containers...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> We have a local fresh produce store that still sells milk and cream in glass bottles.
> And there is a Quebec dairy that sells their yogurt and butter in glass containers.
> Of course the milk bottles are recyclable but I have boxes of the individual yogurt containers...


I much prefer glass bottles. The sad thing is here they do not recycle glass. I have no idea why, but they don't. We can take the glass to the Transfer Station, and they can get it to a recycler. But the folks who pick up our recycling won't do it. Really annoys me. I remember when we lived in Germany they had these big metal containers where you would recycle the glass by color. It was great.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Karen, great idea. Another thing I've never tried and I thought I was a pretty good knitter! I've always gotten just a bigger and bigger cable and crunched up the stitches. Oh well, one is never too old to learn.
> 
> Jessica Jean: That mobius is very pretty. I may need to put it on my never-ending list of things to make. Maybe after I finish some of the projects I have backed up, like the tablecloth, a sweater that is almost finished, a vest that needs to be steeked and finished (now that I've actually done it once, even though that was acrylic and is not finish yet), a shawl that has been languishing since 2010 or so, etc. I think I need to do what Janet Lee does and make a day each week for WIPS. I might get a few done that way! Or stop starting so many new things. Nah, that is no fun.


 :sm23: The one I haven't mastered yet is entrelac. Y'all are gradually breaking me out of my limited shell. :sm24:

I have 3 bins of yarn that I have to eventually get to...assuming I get out from under this restriction due to a non family person who has taken POA over Dad's bank account.

Keep your hopes up that Mom might be back with me by summer.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> I much prefer glass bottles. The sad thing is here they do not recycle glass. I have no idea why, but they don't. We can take the glass to the Transfer Station, and they can get it to a recycler. But the folks who pick up our recycling won't do it. Really annoys me. I remember when we lived in Germany they had these big metal containers where you would recycle the glass by color. It was great.


We pay a deposit on the milk bottles and return them to buy more and get the deposit back.
They do this in Burlington Vermont as well in 2 of the Health Food stores we frequent.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

kaixixang said:


> :sm23: The one I haven't mastered yet is entrelac. Y'all are gradually breaking me out of my limited shell. :sm24:
> 
> I have 3 bins of yarn that I have to eventually get to...assuming I get out from under this restriction due to a non family person who has taken POA over Dad's bank account.
> 
> Keep your hopes up that Mom might be back with me by summer.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Just a quick note before guests arrive. Ran to town today, spent time with Mom, off-loaded some yarn to a friend, did a bit of grocery shopping and rushed home to put final touches (such as they are) on the guest space in the house. Got all that done, so bathrooms are clean as is bedroom. Now off to the kitchen to try a new recipe for a pumpkin curry soup for dinner. Sounds goo to me. Has some shrimp in it. Rather intriguing -- so fingers crossed for the best. As I afraid of, the temps rose a bit today and the drive way is back to one long 800 foot mud puddle from all the melting snow. Yuck!!!! Maybe if we move the furniture early tomorrow before it warms up, it won't be so bad. Well we can hope to minimize the road damage at least.

Actually knitted yesterday. Am working on using up some old, but good yarns. Nearly finished a lap robe. Since I'm mixing yarn colors, not type it looks a bit odd, but warmth is warmth and if an animal ends up using it, then they must be a very priviledged animal indeed.

Take care everyone. Probably won't be in touch for a couple of days. Happy Knitting.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Vickie P said:


> We have a local fresh produce store that still sells milk and cream in glass bottles.
> And there is a Quebec dairy that sells their yogurt and butter in glass containers.
> Of course the milk bottles are recyclable but I have boxes of the individual yogurt containers...


do they reseal? about 8 ounces/ 1 cup?


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

kaixixang said:


> :sm23: The one I haven't mastered yet is entrelac. Y'all are gradually breaking me out of my limited shell. :sm24:


yaaaahhhh you!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

nancylea57 said:


> do they reseal? about 8 ounces/ 1 cup?


They're about 1/2 cup and you can buy plastic (sorry) reusable tops. 
If you Google Riviera yogurt you can see the containers. They also have ideas about what to do with the containers afterwards.
I have seen individual puddings and cheesecakes in them as well as Christmas decorations and candle holders.
The website also sells custom pottery tops so you could put jam in them for a fancy breakfast...


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Vickie P said:


> They're about 1/2 cup and you can buy plastic (sorry) reusable tops.
> If you Google Riviera yogurt you can see the containers. They also have ideas about what to do with the containers afterwards.
> I have seen individual puddings and cheesecakes in them as well as Christmas decorations and candle holders.
> The website also sells custom pottery tops so you could put jam in them for a fancy breakfast...


those were going to be some of my suggestions, also you can put individual sized servings of dried foods in them. little one person snack/meal that could be mixed and matched as the 'winter' passes. I am currently using 1/2 pint masons to hold my nut/seed protein add ins for smoothies, pint sized hold legumes to be cooked weekly. set up overnight oatmeal for early morning appointments, toss them in the travel bag with the frozen backup water, still cool and eatable at noon.

depending on your critter situation, you could get by with rubber-banded water proofed lids

done up cutesy they could be hostess give to/ give away gifts. a little lace band around the neck and a handful of little soaps, mints, candies.

plus check with local kids schools/groups and see if they could use them for decorating at holidays.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Just a quick note before guests arrive. Ran to town today, spent time with Mom, off-loaded some yarn to a friend, did a bit of grocery shopping and rushed home to put final touches (such as they are) on the guest space in the house. Got all that done, so bathrooms are clean as is bedroom. Now off to the kitchen to try a new recipe for a pumpkin curry soup for dinner. Sounds goo to me. Has some shrimp in it. Rather intriguing -- so fingers crossed for the best. As I afraid of, the temps rose a bit today and the drive way is back to one long 800 foot mud puddle from all the melting snow. Yuck!!!! Maybe if we move the furniture early tomorrow before it warms up, it won't be so bad. Well we can hope to minimize the road damage at least.
> 
> Actually knitted yesterday. Am working on using up some old, but good yarns. Nearly finished a lap robe. Since I'm mixing yarn colors, not type it looks a bit odd, but warmth is warmth and if an animal ends up using it, then they must be a very priviledged animal indeed.
> 
> Take care everyone. Probably won't be in touch for a couple of days. Happy Knitting.


Enjoy your time and delicious sounding meal with your friends.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Not everyone is comfortable in the kitchen. :sm06:
> 
> Here is the start of the new Afghan:
> 
> ...


Very nice, Karen.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> I bet you are very happy to have your skin feeling better, I know that feeling.
> 
> Sorry about the tummy ache. Mine was cramping something awful last night. Hurt to stand up straight. Ended up going to bed early just to be able to relax. Better this morning, residual ache, but was able to get my hike in anyway.


Hope your tummy is still better today, JanetLee. Mine seemed to only be a day....but what a horrible day it was.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> I think there must be a LP virus going around. I had a full blown vertigo attack yesterday afternoon. Stayed in bed except to be sick. Feeling sick hungover today and am being careful not to eat anything heavy.
> But very happy that it was just yesterday. The last time was 3 weeks...


You have my sympathy with vertigo. I only had it once and that was enough for a lifetime. Hope it's still better today.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> :sm23: The one I haven't mastered yet is entrelac. Y'all are gradually breaking me out of my limited shell. :sm24:
> 
> I have 3 bins of yarn that I have to eventually get to...assuming I get out from under this restriction due to a non family person who has taken POA over Dad's bank account.
> 
> Keep your hopes up that Mom might be back with me by summer.


I figured out entrelac when knitting a shawl. Once you get the hang of it, it's fairly easy.

I do hope you can get your mother back with you soon, Karen.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Hope your tummy is still better today, JanetLee. Mine seemed to only be a day....but what a horrible day it was.


Yes, thank you. Much better, but still a bit touchy with food. So oatmeal it is.

Good your upset was only a day, though it can still have lingering effects for a couple of days.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> Yes, thank you. Much better, but still a bit touchy with food. So oatmeal it is.
> 
> Good your upset was only a day, though it can still have lingering effects for a couple of days.


I'm more the tea and toast or saltines and ginger ale diet when I feel like I did.
We used to laugh when we told the patients that they were on a BRATT diet (bananas,rice, apples, tea and toast)!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> I'm more the tea and toast or saltines and ginger ale diet when I feel like I did.
> We used to laugh when we told the patients that they were on a BRATT diet (bananas,rice, apples, tea and toast)!


I'm the same, Vickie. Ginger ale is what I always want when I'm sick.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> We have a local fresh produce store that still sells milk and cream in glass bottles.
> And there is a Quebec dairy that sells their yogurt and butter in glass containers.
> Of course the milk bottles are recyclable but I have boxes of the individual yogurt containers...


I forget exactly how long ago it happened- but we, sadly, embraced the 'Plastics Revolution' with full gusto quite some time ago.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> those were going to be some of my suggestions, also you can put individual sized servings of dried foods in them. little one person snack/meal that could be mixed and matched as the 'winter' passes. I am currently using 1/2 pint masons to hold my nut/seed protein add ins for smoothies, pint sized hold legumes to be cooked weekly. set up overnight oatmeal for early morning appointments, toss them in the travel bag with the frozen backup water, still cool and eatable at noon.
> 
> depending on your critter situation, you could get by with rubber-banded water proofed lids
> 
> ...


I am a great fan of the Mason Jar- I can also get some excellent Italian glass containers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Just a quick note before guests arrive. Ran to town today, spent time with Mom, off-loaded some yarn to a friend, did a bit of grocery shopping and rushed home to put final touches (such as they are) on the guest space in the house. Got all that done, so bathrooms are clean as is bedroom. Now off to the kitchen to try a new recipe for a pumpkin curry soup for dinner. Sounds goo to me. Has some shrimp in it. Rather intriguing -- so fingers crossed for the best. As I afraid of, the temps rose a bit today and the drive way is back to one long 800 foot mud puddle from all the melting snow. Yuck!!!! Maybe if we move the furniture early tomorrow before it warms up, it won't be so bad. Well we can hope to minimize the road damage at least.
> 
> Actually knitted yesterday. Am working on using up some old, but good yarns. Nearly finished a lap robe. Since I'm mixing yarn colors, not type it looks a bit odd, but warmth is warmth and if an animal ends up using it, then they must be a very priviledged animal indeed.
> 
> Take care everyone. Probably won't be in touch for a couple of days. Happy Knitting.


Have a wonderful time with your Company! (not a word we use!!!) that driveway sounds like an absolute disaster- is anyone of the perpetrators going to come to your aid!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I figured out entrelac when knitting a shawl. Once you get the hang of it, it's fairly easy.
> 
> I do hope you can get your mother back with you soon, Karen.


Did an Entrelac sweater for Bronwen when she was ten- while I was waiting for her at her Ballet lessons- I wove the colours- white, pink and blue- that she had chosen, as if they were a proper weave. Looked great- she will have it still, up in her attic! She is a superb hoarder, much to the disgust of my SIL!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I'm the same, Vickie. Ginger ale is what I always want when I'm sick.


It is great for icky tummies! But when I am in recovery - I go for cheese! (truly).


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi all. It was my turn to not get notices and I just skimmed through about 12 pages. I do hope that everyone is feeling better soon. I also had a bit of a tummy bug last week.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

talking about reading and dyslexia, there was something I wanted to comment but it has slipped my mind now that I am done reading........ maybe I need to take a dementia test. :sm05: :sm12:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Hi all. It was my turn to not get notices and I just skimmed through about 12 pages. I do hope that everyone is feeling better soon. I also had a bit of a tummy bug last week.


Mine have not been coming through routinely, either- I have been having to hunt them down!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> talking about reading and dyslexia, there was something I wanted to comment but it has slipped my mind now that I am done reading........ maybe I need to take a dementia test. :sm05: :sm12:


Doubt that! Everyone has memory lapses! It's circularity of conversation that alerts me- especially when people go back to the beginning after maybe only three or four minutes!


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

KittyChris said:


> talking about reading and dyslexia, there was something I wanted to comment but it has slipped my mind now that I am done reading........ maybe I need to take a dementia test. :sm05: :sm12:


lost thought: too many interesting things boiling all over the place. it'll pop up about 3:30 am.

dementia: prefer to think i'm practicing for senior dis-remember-ory time.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> talking about reading and dyslexia, there was something I wanted to comment but it has slipped my mind now that I am done reading........ maybe I need to take a dementia test. :sm05: :sm12:


Cute, Kitty Chris!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Actually, we all have memory lapses like that. My mom had dementia and it is very different. She first realized it when she couldn't remember where she lived and went downhill fairly quickly after that. I was on the East Coast and she was in California, so I was unaware of anything wrong until my dad passed and by then it was so bad we had to put her in a memory care facility. I don't even like to joke about it because I know it could be in my future, although with all the memory work I do, knitting, etc. I doubt it will happen. So far, so good anyway!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Actually, we all have memory lapses like that. My mom had dementia and it is very different. She first realized it when she couldn't remember where she lived and went downhill fairly quickly after that. I was on the East Coast and she was in California, so I was unaware of anything wrong until my dad passed and by then it was so bad we had to put her in a memory care facility. I don't even like to joke about it because I know it could be in my future, although with all the memory work I do, knitting, etc. I doubt it will happen. So far, so good anyway!


My dad had a more common type of dementia caused by "mini strokes" that eventually disabled his brain, piece by piece. We didn't know it until dad passed that something was seriously wrong with mom. Somehow, she had been able to mask the symptoms of Alzheimer's, keeping them in check to take care of dad. When she no longer had to take care of dad, the Alzheimer's hit her like a 100 foot tsunami wave, with her standing on the end of a pier. She deteriorated very quickly. She was in southern Oregon, I am in North Carolina (3000 miles away), my sister (who emotionally couldn't handle anything) lives in southern California, another rather long distance. There was little we could do, we had to let a state appointed guardian come in and take over. It was a nightmare, worst case scenario.

Mom died in 2011, and I still live in fear of developing Alzheimer's. (Parkinson's, too) But so far, so good. Like you, I do things I enjoy that involve math, like knitting and quilting, that I hope will help in the long run. Other subjects of interest regarding prevention and/or slowing the progress of dementia and Alzheimer's get my attention also. And like you, it is something I never joke about.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am a great fan of the Mason Jar- I can also get some excellent Italian glass containers.


I would love to find the Italian glass containers. I've switched my food storage to glass and use Mason jars for many things. Love them!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is great for icky tummies! But when I am in recovery - I go for cheese! (truly).


Isn't that funny, cheese is one of the last things I want in recovery.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> My dad had a more common type of dementia caused by "mini strokes" that eventually disabled his brain, piece by piece. We didn't know it until dad passed that something was seriously wrong with mom. Somehow, she had been able to mask the symptoms of Alzheimer's, keeping them in check to take care of dad. When she no longer had to take care of dad, the Alzheimer's hit her like a 100 foot tsunami wave, with her standing on the end of a pier. She deteriorated very quickly. She was in southern Oregon, I am in North Carolina (3000 miles away), my sister (who emotionally couldn't handle anything) lives in southern California, another rather long distance. There was little we could do, we had to let a state appointed guardian come in and take over. It was a nightmare, worst case scenario.
> 
> Mom died in 2011, and I still live in fear of developing Alzheimer's. (Parkinson's, too) But so far, so good. Like you, I do things I enjoy that involve math, like knitting and quilting, that I hope will help in the long run. Other subjects of interest regarding prevention and/or slowing the progress of dementia and Alzheimer's get my attention also. And like you, it is something I never joke about.


My Mum was supposed to have Alzheimer's according to a Psychiatrist who interrogated her, but the woman did not know Mum's meaning, I knew what she meant, and it was quite logical. I think far more accurately it was what we know as Multi-infarc dementia, small strokes, as your dad had, that gradually diminish functioning. My stepmother had it as well.
Dementia is a very scary prospect, I have said for years I would rather lose body function, than brain, had not realised the amount of pain that might come with it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I would love to find the Italian glass containers. I've switched my food storage to glass and use Mason jars for many things. Love them!


I should check with the company, if you know the name, you might be able to find them!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I use glass peanut butter jars. Gary eats so much of it and they come in two sizes.

Welcome back, Chris. We all get behind from time to time, whether it is no notices or a busy spell. Some times I take notes when I'm catching up, but mostly I just answer each one.

As far as I know we don't have dementia in our family, though I don't think that will preclude that we don't get it. Just trying to keep moving and keep an active mind. 

We have seen the sandhill cranes flying over the past week or so. Managed to get my first picture of some in a field as we were coming home from cleaning. I'll get it up when I upload that memory card.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Isn't that funny, cheese is one of the last things I want in recovery.


I know, it makes most people feel worse!!!


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

i almost forgot. after two years of lusting after them, I got my lace stretching wires. yah, blocking!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> i almost forgot. after two years of lusting after them, I got my lace stretching wires. yah, blocking!


I don't think they are something we see, here- I am fairly certain it is a matter of improvisation!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> i almost forgot. after two years of lusting after them, I got my lace stretching wires. yah, blocking!


????????????


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My Mum was supposed to have Alzheimer's according to a Psychiatrist who interrogated her, but the woman did not know Mum's meaning, I knew what she meant, and it was quite logical. I think far more accurately it was what we know as Multi-infarc dementia, small strokes, as your dad had, that gradually diminish functioning. My stepmother had it as well.
> Dementia is a very scary prospect, I have said for years I would rather lose body function, than brain, had not realised the amount of pain that might come with it!


I would be hard pressed to say which is worse, loosing body function or brain function. Both are terrible.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't think they are something we see, here- I am fairly certain it is a matter of improvisation!


A long time ago, I subscribed to a magazine called "Magic Crochet". Always wondered how the crochet pieces, especially doilies, were so perfect in the photos. Wasn't until after I had joined this forum that I found out about blocking wires. WooHoo!!! Life changing!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

No dementia in my side of the family but my DH's grandmother had Alzheimer's. Her husband took care of her for a couple of decades until she passed. She was bedridden for the last eight or ten years as she was in a vegetative state. Very sad to watch. 

The first clue of the Gnome MKAL was released. This is part of the hat. I am using Araucania Ruca Solid in olive with clear yellow green lined beads. 15 grams/40 yards on US 1 / 2.25 (or maybe 2.25?) needles. The beads lie a bit nicer IRL. Next clue is on Saturday. I forgot how slow I am purling on DPN's, lol. 

.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> i almost forgot. after two years of lusting after them, I got my lace stretching wires. yah, blocking!


I couldn't believe how much nicer they block. Glad you got some.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> No dementia in my side of the family but my DH's grandmother had Alzheimer's. Her husband took care of her for a couple of decades until she passed. She was bedridden for the last eight or ten years as she was in a vegetative state. Very sad to watch.
> 
> The first clue of the Gnome MKAL was released. This is part of the hat. I am using Araucania Ruca Solid in olive with clear yellow green lined beads. 15 grams/40 yards on US 1 / 2.25 (or maybe 2.25?) needles. The beads lie a bit nicer IRL. Next clue is on Saturday. I forgot how slow I am purling on DPN's, lol.
> 
> .


They look like nice beaded little flowers, Melanie.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

MissMelba said:


> No dementia in my side of the family but my DH's grandmother had Alzheimer's. Her husband took care of her for a couple of decades until she passed. She was bedridden for the last eight or ten years as she was in a vegetative state. Very sad to watch.
> 
> The first clue of the Gnome MKAL was released. This is part of the hat. I am using Araucania Ruca Solid in olive with clear yellow green lined beads. 15 grams/40 yards on US 1 / 2.25 (or maybe 2.25?) needles. The beads lie a bit nicer IRL. Next clue is on Saturday. I forgot how slow I am purling on DPN's, lol.
> 
> .


Very pretty Melanie!!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

No dementia in my family either but DH's Mom did have some dementia but was also quite hearing impaired. I've heard that the two can go hand in hand. She refused to get hearing aids for decades and then didn't wear them all the time so she did end up in her own little world. She could hear some/most of DH's voice but literally none of mine. It was very sad.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> I would be hard pressed to say which is worse, loosing body function or brain function. Both are terrible.


I agree- but the prospect of having a dementia to me seemed a bit worse.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> A long time ago, I subscribed to a magazine called "Magic Crochet". Always wondered how the crochet pieces, especially doilies, were so perfect in the photos. Wasn't until after I had joined this forum that I found out about blocking wires. WooHoo!!! Life changing!


 :sm24: Never done it yet- but it does make things look great!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> No dementia in my side of the family but my DH's grandmother had Alzheimer's. Her husband took care of her for a couple of decades until she passed. She was bedridden for the last eight or ten years as she was in a vegetative state. Very sad to watch.
> 
> The first clue of the Gnome MKAL was released. This is part of the hat. I am using Araucania Ruca Solid in olive with clear yellow green lined beads. 15 grams/40 yards on US 1 / 2.25 (or maybe 2.25?) needles. The beads lie a bit nicer IRL. Next clue is on Saturday. I forgot how slow I am purling on DPN's, lol.
> 
> .


Very effective!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> No dementia in my family either but DH's Mom did have some dementia but was also quite hearing impaired. I've heard that the two can go hand in hand. She refused to get hearing aids for decades and then didn't wear them all the time so she did end up in her own little world. She could hear some/most of DH's voice but literally none of mine. It was very sad.


That is sad- deafness is so very isolating.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I agree- but the prospect of having a dementia to me seemed a bit worse.


To remain physically active, pain free and clear minded is what we all want, but sadly we've little control over any of this, really.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> To remain physically active, pain free and clear minded is what we all want, but sadly we've little control over any of this, really.


Already lost the physically active- walking is all I can achieve now- painfree went out the window a long time ago! I just hope I'm not losing my marbles!!!!!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi ladies. I had signed up for monthly emails from a yarn company called ‘The Fibre Co’. I received an email today that they are looking for sample knitters in the UK. I think you have to sign up for their emails in order to receive this request as I couldn’t find anything about it on their website (I didn’t look too hard) I thought I would bring it up in case anyone here might be interested. Below is a screen print of the PDF file they sent with the email.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Double entry


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Double entry


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

KittyChris said:


> Hi ladies. I had signed up for monthly emails from a yarn company called 'The Fibre Co'. I received an email today that they are looking for sample knitters in the UK. I think you have to sign up for their emails in order to receive this request as I couldn't find anything about it on their website (I didn't look too hard) I thought I would bring it up in case anyone here might be interested. Below is a screen print of the PDF file they sent with the email.


wonderful thought, many here are up to their ears in projects that they haven't started but several have found time and enjoyment in being testers.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't think they are something we see, here- I am fairly certain it is a matter of improvisation!


for years it has been, hula hoops, pvc piping, and 'flexible' steel strands; everything ends up kind of rounded.

owner of the store commented that she rarely uses her lace stretchers, she mostly prefers the thicker wire. she called them her acyrilic stretchers but showed me the sweater weight right there by lace.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> A long time ago, I subscribed to a magazine called "Magic Crochet". Always wondered how the crochet pieces, especially doilies, were so perfect in the photos. Wasn't until after I had joined this forum that I found out about blocking wires. WooHoo!!! Life changing!


yeah! they are a bunch of share-ers here. they share knowledge, wows, woes, hope,.....


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

MissMelba said:


> No dementia in my side of the family but my DH's grandmother had Alzheimer's. Her husband took care of her for a couple of decades until she passed. She was bedridden for the last eight or ten years as she was in a vegetative state. Very sad to watch.
> 
> The first clue of the Gnome MKAL was released. This is part of the hat. I am using Araucania Ruca Solid in olive with clear yellow green lined beads. 15 grams/40 yards on US 1 / 2.25 (or maybe 2.25?) needles. The beads lie a bit nicer IRL. Next clue is on Saturday. I forgot how slow I am purling on DPN's, lol.
> 
> .


neat start, good luck with the clues, keep us in the loop, okay?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> No dementia in my side of the family but my DH's grandmother had Alzheimer's. Her husband took care of her for a couple of decades until she passed. She was bedridden for the last eight or ten years as she was in a vegetative state. Very sad to watch.
> 
> The first clue of the Gnome MKAL was released. This is part of the hat. I am using Araucania Ruca Solid in olive with clear yellow green lined beads. 15 grams/40 yards on US 1 / 2.25 (or maybe 2.25?) needles. The beads lie a bit nicer IRL. Next clue is on Saturday. I forgot how slow I am purling on DPN's, lol.
> 
> .


Looking very interesting.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> i almost forgot. after two years of lusting after them, I got my lace stretching wires. yah, blocking!


Woohoo!!!!

:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> No dementia in my side of the family but my DH's grandmother had Alzheimer's. Her husband took care of her for a couple of decades until she passed. She was bedridden for the last eight or ten years as she was in a vegetative state. Very sad to watch.
> 
> The first clue of the Gnome MKAL was released. This is part of the hat. I am using Araucania Ruca Solid in olive with clear yellow green lined beads. 15 grams/40 yards on US 1 / 2.25 (or maybe 2.25?) needles. The beads lie a bit nicer IRL. Next clue is on Saturday. I forgot how slow I am purling on DPN's, lol.
> 
> .


OOOO! That looks pretty cool. Love the green and the beads.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is sad- deafness is so very isolating.


So very true.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

One item that may start some of the Alzheimer's... loss of hearing.

In the Nansel family it seems only the male members suffer the condition. Cannot say for certain about 1 aunt as she was born later to my father's mother...but most of this seems to give an accurate assessment of who gets Alzheimer's for the paternal side.

Unfortunately TB has struck quite a few of my maternal family, so cancer, etc. cannot be counted or reported.

It doesn't help that Mom suffers from "Christmas tree pneumonia" from allergies to evergreens growing in Mississippi. Possible reason for start to TB due to secondary reactions? Allergy/bronchitis/pneumonia/& beyond???!

One of the reasons I don't attend the flower and patio show at the fairgrounds is a possible existence of live eucalyptus. :sm25:


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

martina said:


> To remain physically active, pain-free and clear-minded is what we all want, but sadly we've little control over any of this, really.


Well, I've lost out on the pain-free and physically active, but am still clear minded (I hope, anyway!). I think just getting older and doing physical labor (being an archaeologist for a long while) caused my physical problems. I had so much fun doing it, that I don't mind (much) being not so active now.

NancyLea - Congrats on the blocking wires. I sure like mine. I haven't used them much, but as I said a bit ago I haven't knitted lace much lately.

Melanie - Your first clue is really pretty. I especially like your use of beads in the flowers or as flowers.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

It's bedtime for me, see you all tomorrow. Hope all are doing well today and hope DeEtta is enjoying her visitors.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> for years it has been, hula hoops, pvc piping, and 'flexible' steel strands; everything ends up kind of rounded.
> 
> owner of the store commented that she rarely uses her lace stretchers, she mostly prefers the thicker wire. she called them her acyrilic stretchers but showed me the sweater weight right there by lace.


I remember someone on the Kapiti Coast (Lower North Island ) posted a topic about a stretcher frame she had made from plumber's pipes- reckoned it worked well. So far I've avoided needing to dress my work- but mainly because most of my output has been my Guernseys!
The silk I am working at the moment is not going to need to be dressed- yarn weight and needle size are rendering the work quite open.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

martina said:


> To remain physically active, pain free and clear minded is what we all want, but sadly we've little control over any of this, really.


That is most definitely a goal worth pursuing. I do not think past your 60s or so there is not much chance of being pain free. I am still fairly active, but definitely not pain free. Standing up sometimes after sitting for about an hour is not fun. Most likely why I try to not do that! But I do not have a choice when taking hubby to the airport.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> It's bedtime for me, see you all tomorrow. Hope all are doing well today and hope DeEtta is enjoying her visitors.


Morning Dodie and Everyone Else. I checked the date/time stamp on your comment and see that you are going to bed not long before I'm getting up!!! Had a wonderful visit and even got a bit of work done on the great Merging project. Company left yesterday and then a small event happened last evening which kept me tied to the phone; so I just went to bed and slept soundly. Now I'm up-and-at-them, as they say, ready for another day. Just catching up on everything. Almost finished one small lap throw from a bunch of the extra yarn (novelty chenille). It worked well and when I get it off the needles will post a picture. Actually have another bunch of it (actually one skein more than the first lot); so think I'll do the same thing. It worked up quickly and easily although I'm so used to working with small needles that handling size 11s seems to me to comparable to knitting with logs.

Melanie -- I agree with the other comments: like the way the flowers look with the beads!!!

Hope everyone is bouncing back to good health. Touch base later.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> No dementia in my side of the family but my DH's grandmother had Alzheimer's. Her husband took care of her for a couple of decades until she passed. She was bedridden for the last eight or ten years as she was in a vegetative state. Very sad to watch.
> 
> The first clue of the Gnome MKAL was released. This is part of the hat. I am using Araucania Ruca Solid in olive with clear yellow green lined beads. 15 grams/40 yards on US 1 / 2.25 (or maybe 2.25?) needles. The beads lie a bit nicer IRL. Next clue is on Saturday. I forgot how slow I am purling on DPN's, lol.
> 
> .


I really like that! I have only done beads a time or two but found they add quite a bit of pizzazz to a project.

Update on my progress (or lack thereof!): I had gotten up to the round where I frogged the first time, which felt like a woohoo moment and then managed to snap my wooden needle tip, and so the project is "resting" on a different needle until I get the other fixed (I glued it, with what appears to be some success, but it needs 24 hours to dry, so we shall see how well my repair job worked). This project doesn't seem to want finishing! I am seriously considering putting it in time out for a while and doing something else that I can actually complete (probably a hat, my go to projects for quick satisfaction).

Yesterday I also did a needle inventory--had a couple in there that I find absolutely useless (metal circs that have a bad join). So, those got pitched out and I decided to splurge a bit and ordered replacements in wood; I'd been hanging onto my Christmas money as it takes me forever to decide what I want most (and spent most of it!). That should get me a "full set" all around and I think I shouldn't need any more with the variety of sizes I will have when these arrive. I was good and didn't add any yarn to the cart--the yarn diet goes on, with miles and miles of lace weight to work up--and I can always justify buying new tools! :sm23:

On another positive note, my seeds are beginning to sprout! I have basil, tomatoes, and mints now with squash and peppers (for Bub) to follow soon, I hope. Another month and we'll be putting them in the ground. I'm excited.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Drat! Notifications dropped again...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> That is most definitely a goal worth pursuing. I do not think past your 60s or so there is not much chance of being pain free. I am still fairly active, but definitely not pain free. Standing up sometimes after sitting for about an hour is not fun. Most likely why I try to not do that! But I do not have a choice when taking hubby to the airport.


That makes me feel so much better, if you feel physically challenged sometimes, JanetLee! You have to be one of the most determined people I know, to keep up with your activities.
Early morning news being broadcast, Westminster is in uproar. I wonder if the British PM is capable of listening to anyone, except her own ambition.
Beto O'rourke brings the democrat hopefuls to sixteen, I think it was.
Not sure I could maintain sanity with such a long drawn out process, as your American Elections demand.
No knitting, nor even untangling achieved yesterday, but got the photocopies done, bought the Tahini I had been looking for, did not remember to buy any lemons, so the new batch of hummus will have to wait. 
Rising seven a.m.. will change from the world news, back to the Concert program, at this time of day I can cope with world dissension, but oddly find local politics too much.
We face a General Election next year- with a three year term, this happens far too often, and far too frequently, in my opinion.
Ah well _ retournez nous aux nos moutons_ better get back to less controversial topics!
Seems still outside, did not notice any wind when I let Ringo out, earlier, no rain either, which is a debatable bonus, but at least, makes my walk with Ringo, later, easier- I won't need to wrap up, at this time of year, that is a dubious solution- you end up saturated from sweat!!!
Fortunately after that I can stay home. Maybe will be able to do some untangling, hopefully enough to get at least one row knitted!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That makes me feel so much better, if you feel physically challenged sometimes, JanetLee! You have to be one of the most determined people I know, to keep up with your activities.
> Early morning news being broadcast, Westminster is in uproar. I wonder if the British PM is capable of listening to anyone, except her own ambition.
> Beto O'rourke brings the democrat hopefuls to sixteen, I think it was.
> Not sure I could maintain sanity with such a long drawn out process, as your American Elections demand.
> ...


Julie, more challenged than I would care for, but considering the alternative, I will take it.

I finished this little easy pattern last night. It was my selection after the lace design. I need to get that pattern off the front of my mind before I start anything else.

Also, the day before yesterday I finally finished the embroidery on the quilt blocks. Yippee! Now need to get the material ordered for the rest of it! And get the sewing machine in for a check up. It really needs it!

I used almost two complete skeins of Bernat Baby Jacquards and size 5 US and it is approximately 26 inches square. No idea who will receive it. Some one in hubby's family will have a baby sooner or later. Already have one for a boy.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

We got very unexpected/unpredicted snow last evening. It started very light but became very heavy and wet quickly.
Besides the fact that we are all DONE with winter, it actually was quite pretty. Big fat wet snowflakes.
Unfortunately we had committed to attend a music event at our "local" bar. We made it but it was sloppy.
When we returned to the car we expected we would be cleaning off the car for some time.
But it had started to warm up and all the snow had slid off the car!
Driving home was actually quite beautiful with all the tree branches blanketed in pure white snow.
One good thing that can be said about a late snow, it does make everything look clean rather than seeing all the brown, dirty snow...

I finally succumbed and ordered some yarn from Yarn Paradise in Turkey. I've been burnt before using parcel carriers charging brokerage and other fees so went with the regular mail. They stated it would take 3-4 weeks.
Well surprise, surprise. I received the yarn in 2 packages, 1 in 9 days and 1 in 10 days! No extra fees, no duty!!!
I will consider buying from them again.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> We got very unexpected/unpredicted snow last evening. It started very light but became very heavy and wet quickly.
> Besides the fact that we are all DONE with winter, it actually was quite pretty. Big fat wet snowflakes.
> Unfortunately we had committed to attend a music event at our "local" bar. We made it but it was sloppy.
> When we returned to the car we expected we would be cleaning off the car for some time.
> ...


Sounds like the snow was a pretty surprise! Hopefully it melts quickly. I have ordered from Yarn Paradise several times. Usually takes the better part of a week to get to the west coast. Only once was the yarn not what I expected, but made it work. The lady loved her shawl and that is what counts. ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Julie, more challenged than I would care for, but considering the alternative, I will take it.
> 
> I finished this little easy pattern last night. It was my selection after the lace design. I need to get that pattern off the front of my mind before I start anything else.
> 
> ...


I guess that's what aging does, mum used to talk about her rheumatics, but as this was usually along with her declaration that she would use her air rifle to end her life, I tended to ignore what it might entail in actual fact.
When I think back to some of her conversation, I think that her dad, my very much loved Grampa Jones, must have been struck down with dementia, and she was concerned this would be her fate.
Sadly when she was revived after her stroke in 1984, this did prove to be the case. I do count it as one goal I succeeded in achieving, that she lived her last nine months, with the girls and me, in the house I owned, on Westminster St, in St Albans, fortunately also a time the ex was in London, he would have created merry hell had he known. Mum was so worried about living with us, when he was due to return to NZ. I do suspect that she allowed herself to die, it seemed so appropriate that she died in the bath, when her other huge anxiety was that she might die dirty. So hard being incontinent.
But it did take a long time to process all that happened in her last few days.
Another occasion when I had a police officer on my doorstep, by the Monday we had her screwed down in her coffin, ready for the hearse to come to take her to the funeral. I was alone with her, waiting, when the police officer knocked, and informed me that there had to be an autopsy, I managed to bargain that we have the service, but no committal. I remember John Gray, the vicar of St Philips, the Maori parish, welcoming her as the first lady he had ever encountered to be late arriving at her own funeral!
I was so glad one of my best friends from the Maori Women's Welfare League, May Taurua, had come, and her beautiful voice as we sang in Maori.
Very hard a day or so later when I had to fasten the coffin down again, she looked so angry and violated. I took her to the crematorium by myself, committed her to the fire, had to wait hours for the ashes to cool enough, to be put in the paper bag, then walked the entire distance home.
Mwyffanwy went to live with her dad shortly after his return. That has to be when I finally was able to start Bronwen with her ballet lessons she had so wanted. But I also ended up selling most of my book collection, my rings, anything that could be sold for a few dollars to feed the two of us.
The benefit system was quite punitive when one had only one child, and of course things like the mortgage did not make any concessions for such!
Mwyffanwy was with her dad not even fully a year, when she arrived back, absolutely furious with his treatment of her.
She was one feisty soul!
The morning broadcast is concluding, better sort out Ringo and the pot plants!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Vickie P-I finally succumbed and ordered some yarn from Yarn Paradise in Turkey. I've been burnt before using parcel carriers charging brokerage and other fees so went with the regular mail. They stated it would take 3-4 weeks.
Well surprise said:


> I buy from them quite often and have never had a bad batch of yarn nor any extra fees. I usually buy the yarn when it's on sale and get incredible prices. I'm still waiting on the worsted weight wool from them. Should be here anytime now. It's been 19 days and they say 3-4 weeks, so we'll see. Usually it gets here within ten days or so, don't know what the holdup is.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't know if y'all want to try my fill-in effort for the hexagon pattern(s). I am aware that the stitch count will change between the two possibilities available.

I don't mind ANY changes to wording... this is a wedge knit attempt... FEEDBACK?


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

kaixixang said:


> I don't know if y'all want to try my fill-in effort for the hexagon pattern(s). I am aware that the stitch count will change between the two possibilities available.
> 
> I don't mind ANY changes to wording... this is a wedge knit attempt... FEEDBACK?


looks very useful, can you remind us of which hexagon you are using?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

https://www.anniescatalog.com/knitandcrochetnow/patterns/detail.html?pattern_id=7

As Jessica-Jean commented, you do have to have an account to download a copy (if you haven't already).

20 stitches per side of this pattern, so I attempted to write instructions to work the "fill-in". I am not trying to take over the original authorized wedge knit as it was written with 3 purl stitches per RS row.

I am trying to leave topside knit with underside in purl.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

kaixixang said:


> https://www.anniescatalog.com/knitandcrochetnow/patterns/detail.html?pattern_id=7
> 
> As Jessica-Jean commented, you do have to have an account to download a copy (if you haven't already).
> 
> ...


pretty pattern, good luck


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> I don't know if y'all want to try my fill-in effort for the hexagon pattern(s). I am aware that the stitch count will change between the two possibilities available.
> 
> I don't mind ANY changes to wording... this is a wedge knit attempt... FEEDBACK?


Thanks, Karen. I'll use it. I have just the color for half the afghan, now to find another color to go with it. I made a sweater with it, but have 12 skeins left over. I think that's called overkill!

I had already downloaded the pattern although I certainly don't need another WIP or even project in the line of projects. Oh well, that's what being obsessed is all about I guess.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I like your blanket, JanetLee. Iâm trying to finish one up now that has turned out to be quite large. Almost more of a baby afghan. Finished the March clue of Elizabethâs MAK âYear of Lace in the Dog Parkâ. I decided to do cats in the dog park. You start at the center and add a clue to each end. Picture below. The fairy doll is almost done. Hope to post a picture today or tomorrow.

Our neighborhood group of ladies went out for lunch yesterday. I finally felt good enough to go out and most of the itching is gone, thankfully.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Babalou said:


> I like your blanket, JanetLee. Iâm trying to finish one up now that has turned out to be quite large. Almost more of a baby afghan. Finished the March clue of Elizabethâs MAK âYear of Lace in the Dog Parkâ. I decided to do cats in the dog park. You start at the center and add a clue to each end. Picture below. The fairy doll is almost done. Hope to post a picture today or tomorrow.
> 
> Our neighborhood group of ladies went out for lunch yesterday. I finally felt good enough to go out and most of the itching is gone, thankfully.


Barbara, glad the itch is almost gone. Steroids do work wonders. Your scarf is going to be wonderful. It really looks lovely so far.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I like your blanket, JanetLee. Iâm trying to finish one up now that has turned out to be quite large. Almost more of a baby afghan. Finished the March clue of Elizabethâs MAK âYear of Lace in the Dog Parkâ. I decided to do cats in the dog park. You start at the center and add a clue to each end. Picture below. The fairy doll is almost done. Hope to post a picture today or tomorrow.
> 
> Our neighborhood group of ladies went out for lunch yesterday. I finally felt good enough to go out and most of the itching is gone, thankfully.


That is great that you are feeling better.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Thanks, Karen. I'll use it. I have just the color for half the afghan, now to find another color to go with it. I made a sweater with it, but have 12 skeins left over. I think that's called overkill!
> 
> I had already downloaded the pattern although I certainly don't need another WIP or even project in the line of projects. Oh well, that's what being obsessed is all about I guess.


Feel free to give recommended changes to my effort. I am hoping it will provide the fill for the odd count rows...DO let me know. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I like your blanket, JanetLee. Iâm trying to finish one up now that has turned out to be quite large. Almost more of a baby afghan. Finished the March clue of Elizabethâs MAK âYear of Lace in the Dog Parkâ. I decided to do cats in the dog park. You start at the center and add a clue to each end. Picture below. The fairy doll is almost done. Hope to post a picture today or tomorrow.
> 
> Our neighborhood group of ladies went out for lunch yesterday. I finally felt good enough to go out and most of the itching is gone, thankfully.


Thank you, Barbara.

That is an interesting construction on your Cats in the Dog Park. Do the clues switch from end to end?

Yah on less itching.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Julie, I don't want to talk politics on this forum, but I do want to give my condolences to the people of New Zealand for the attack on the mosques yesterday by the terrorists. I am so terribly sorry for all of you at this time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Julie, I don't want to talk politics on this forum, but I do want to give my condolences to the people of New Zealand for the attack on the mosques yesterday by the terrorists. I am so terribly sorry for all of you at this time.


Thank you, Dodie, our whole country is in shock, it is the worst shooting we have ever had.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Barbara, glad the itch is almost gone. Steroids do work wonders. Your scarf is going to be wonderful. It really looks lovely so far.


Thanks so much, Dodie. Steroids are a two-edged sword. When you have to have them, what's the alternative.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is great that you are feeling better.


Thanks, Julie. I didn't have to slather up with cream for the first time in over two weeks. ????


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you, Barbara.
> 
> That is an interesting construction on your Cats in the Dog Park. Do the clues switch from end to end?
> 
> Yah on less itching.


There's a choice between cats and dogs. You could do cat paws on one end and dogs on the other. I chose to do cats in memory of my sweet kitties, Harley, a big black panther looking Tom cat, and Izzy, a tortoiseshell.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Babalou said:


> Thanks, Julie. I didn't have to slather up with cream for the first time in over two weeks. ????


Barbara, good to hear you've turned the corner in recovery!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Barbara, good to hear you've turned the corner in recovery!


Thanks so much, Vickie. It is good that I have because we are leaving Tuesday for a 2 week driving trip and I certainly don't want to be itching the whole time. :sm04:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I just finished my steampunk fairy doll. I made her for an art show with a theme of thread and metal. Don’t even ask how many hours she took, I know better than to keep track. I painted felt for her eyes and mouth, needle felted her eyelashes and eyebrows, unplied dark brown and purple wool and crocheted it onto her head, then washed it and rolled it on small knitting needles to curl it. Here are some pics.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Babalou said:


> Thanks so much, Vickie. It is good that I have because we are leaving Tuesday for a 2 week driving trip and I certainly don't want to be itching the whole time. :sm04:


Have a great time, where will you be going?


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Babalou said:


> I just finished my steampunk fairy doll. I made her for an art show with a theme of thread and metal. Don't even ask how many hours she took, I know better than to keep track. I painted felt for her eyes and mouth, needle felted her eyelashes and eyebrows, unplied dark brown and purple wool and crocheted it onto her head, then washed it and rolled it on small knitting needles to curl it. Here are some pics.


She's just stunning Barbara!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Dodie R. said:


> Have a great time, where will you be going?


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I just finished my steampunk fairy doll. I made her for an art show with a theme of thread and metal. Don't even ask how many hours she took, I know better than to keep track. I painted felt for her eyes and mouth, needle felted her eyelashes and eyebrows, unplied dark brown and purple wool and crocheted it onto her head, then washed it and rolled it on small knitting needles to curl it. Here are some pics.


AWESOME!! You did an exceptionally good job on the face, always the hardest part for me. Is it just for display, for sale....?


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Have a great time, where will you be going?


We are driving to Ohio, that's where the grandkids live. Could go in better weather, but we are going for them not for sunbathing. :sm02:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> She's just stunning Barbara!


Thank you Vickie!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> AWESOME!! You did an exceptionally good job on the face, always the hardest part for me. Is it just for display, for sale....?


Thank you, Joyce. The face is the hardest for me, too. She will be for sale. Everything in the show has to be for sale. I'm probably going to ask a lot and maybe I'll get to keep her. :sm06:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> I like your blanket, JanetLee. Iâm trying to finish one up now that has turned out to be quite large. Almost more of a baby afghan. Finished the March clue of Elizabethâs MAK âYear of Lace in the Dog Parkâ. I decided to do cats in the dog park. You start at the center and add a clue to each end. Picture below. The fairy doll is almost done. Hope to post a picture today or tomorrow.
> 
> Our neighborhood group of ladies went out for lunch yesterday. I finally felt good enough to go out and most of the itching is gone, thankfully.


Love your Year of Lace.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Dodie, our whole country is in shock, it is the worst shooting we have ever had.


I was so sorry to hear this. First thing Gary asked me was-Where does Julie live? Bronwyn lives in Christchurch. Do I have that right?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> I just finished my steampunk fairy doll. I made her for an art show with a theme of thread and metal. Don't even ask how many hours she took, I know better than to keep track. I painted felt for her eyes and mouth, needle felted her eyelashes and eyebrows, unplied dark brown and purple wool and crocheted it onto her head, then washed it and rolled it on small knitting needles to curl it. Here are some pics.


Wow, she is gorgeous, Barbara. So glad you are feeling better. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

First photo of Sandhill Cranes this spring


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Love your Year of Lace.


Thanks, Bev.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Wow, she is gorgeous, Barbara. So glad you are feeling better. Enjoy your trip.


Thanks, Bev. She took hours and hours.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> First photo of Sandhill Cranes this spring


Love your picture, Bev. We are seeing them here, too


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Barbara -- Wow!!!! Is she a looker!!! Great job. So much imagination and such fun. Have a great (and safe) trip back to Ohio.

Bev -- Haven't heard the cranes go overhead yet, but the birds are migrating back into our area; so we should see/hear them soon. Don't you kind of wonder if this is the same nesting pair that were with you last year? Good to see the photos.

Quick update: Have almost (96%) finished merging Mom's and my sewing/quilting/knitting materials and supplies. I basically have everything merged and in their new homes in the sewing room. Still have totes full of fabric and scraps that have to be sorted out and dealt with, but that can be done later. The only debris left in my living room which served as a staging area is a table full of books (quilting, food, general old fiction, and local history) and another table full of all the miscellaneous pieces of interfacing, batting, fusing materials etc. -- all that stuff that can't be neatly dealt with. I think I'm going to eventually place it in some oversized tubs under my sewing table, but not until I can empty the tubs of fabric. In any case, nearing the end of a huge project of reorganization. 

Just haven't had the time or the energy to do much knitting, but once I get the house back into order (Ladies Tea coming this next week), then I can sit down and enjoy the needles again. 

Hope all of you are doing well and knitting for joy.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I just finished my steampunk fairy doll. I made her for an art show with a theme of thread and metal. Don't even ask how many hours she took, I know better than to keep track. I painted felt for her eyes and mouth, needle felted her eyelashes and eyebrows, unplied dark brown and purple wool and crocheted it onto her head, then washed it and rolled it on small knitting needles to curl it. Here are some pics.


Barbara, she is fabulous!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> We are driving to Ohio, that's where the grandkids live. Could go in better weather, but we are going for them not for sunbathing. :sm02:


Have a safe drive! How many projects are you taking with you?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> First photo of Sandhill Cranes this spring


Oh my, I have been wondering about them. Looking good aren't they.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Barbara -- Wow!!!! Is she a looker!!! Great job. So much imagination and such fun. Have a great (and safe) trip back to Ohio.
> 
> Bev -- Haven't heard the cranes go overhead yet, but the birds are migrating back into our area; so we should see/hear them soon. Don't you kind of wonder if this is the same nesting pair that were with you last year? Good to see the photos.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you are seeing the light at the end of the tunnel. Feels good I would think.

We have been having a lot of ducks flying over and oh my, have we been invaded by Blue Jays! Close to 20 at any one time. And don't forget the robins. And the little bird with the black head, not sure what it is called. Lots of birds enjoying the yard right now. And of course I have been doing a lot of de-thatching so that attracts them also. However, they do not care for the moss out!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Babalou said:


> I just finished my steampunk fairy doll. I made her for an art show with a theme of thread and metal. Don't even ask how many hours she took, I know better than to keep track. I painted felt for her eyes and mouth, needle felted her eyelashes and eyebrows, unplied dark brown and purple wool and crocheted it onto her head, then washed it and rolled it on small knitting needles to curl it. Here are some pics.


Your dolls are wonderful. I sure hope she takes some prizes if they are offered.

I've heard a few geese going south but not many birds here in this area yet, other than the crows I saw last week. There have been some very small brown birds with tan or grey tummies but don't know what they are. The bluejay etc. should be coming up any day now. It is getting warmer and I did see a blue heron when I was going up to Lincoln City last week. I was surprised, I didn't think they would be here so soon. Spring must be ready to come around. We were out to dinner a couple of nights ago and someone mentioned that it was going to be over 60 degrees and his friend said: "yes, it's bikini weather!" I had to smile, it's what we always say as it's never bikini weather here.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Love your picture, Bev. We are seeing them here, too


Thanks, Barbara. Looking forward to warmer weather, so I can walk more!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Barbara -- Wow!!!! Is she a looker!!! Great job. So much imagination and such fun. Have a great (and safe) trip back to Ohio.
> 
> Bev -- Haven't heard the cranes go overhead yet, but the birds are migrating back into our area; so we should see/hear them soon. Don't you kind of wonder if this is the same nesting pair that were with you last year? Good to see the photos.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, DeEtta. Yes, I wonder that every year.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Oh my, I have been wondering about them. Looking good aren't they.


Thanks, JanetLee. We have seen them flying overhead for the last week and a half. These are the first we saw on the ground. As far as I know, there are no cranes on our trail yet.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Sounds like you are seeing the light at the end of the tunnel. Feels good I would think.
> 
> We have been having a lot of ducks flying over and oh my, have we been invaded by Blue Jays! Close to 20 at any one time. And don't forget the robins. And the little bird with the black head, not sure what it is called. Lots of birds enjoying the yard right now. And of course I have been doing a lot of de-thatching so that attracts them also. However, they do not care for the moss out!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Barbara, she looks fantastic. I don’t even want to imagine how many hours you put into making her. Glad to hear your itching is going away.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Well...it has finally been resolved no thanks to the person who had been self appointed poa of Dad's Chase Bank account.

Mom's name has been taken off of her HUSBAND'S bank account and I have about 2 months to attempt some paper clear out. Keeping the boxes so future packing is possible. Had this person even asked me to turn in the vehicle and quit paying for car insurance I would have done so. She bullied Mom into signing the Chase Bank poa and then made it impossible for ME to deal with our bills by canceling mom's bank card to Chase.

I suppose I should be thankful to the Solomon like solution... but I cannot get mom's bill for Alison pointe paid off without lottery winnings or employment. :sm25:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Happier note --> I'm 4 hexagon panels into the 1st 6-count panel.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I just finished my steampunk fairy doll. I made her for an art show with a theme of thread and metal. Don't even ask how many hours she took, I know better than to keep track. I painted felt for her eyes and mouth, needle felted her eyelashes and eyebrows, unplied dark brown and purple wool and crocheted it onto her head, then washed it and rolled it on small knitting needles to curl it. Here are some pics.


Barbara- your skill making these 'Fairies' is wonderful- Hours and hours - yes!!!! But they are really really great!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thank you, Joyce. The face is the hardest for me, too. She will be for sale. Everything in the show has to be for sale. I'm probably going to ask a lot and maybe I'll get to keep her. :sm06:


Faces were always the hardest part for me, too.
I am fairly certain that in all the years bringing up my two, I made one only doll that had a face- and she was for my niece Emily, who, when she, my brother Alexander and I had a meal out in Christchurch, when Emily was perhaps just into her twenties- had absolutely no recall of ever having a doll gifted by me. 
I attribute that to the very bad relationship between me and my brothers wife!!!!
She carries grudges for ever it seems!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I was so sorry to hear this. First thing Gary asked me was-Where does Julie live? Bronwyn lives in Christchurch. Do I have that right?


Yes, Bronwen and her family- my two grandchildren live in Christchurch (and of course the SIL- not my favourite person in all the world- but it's her marriage- not mine- he would drive me up the wall!)- and the older of my younger twin brothers also has lived down there, since maybe 1970. And of course all his and his wife's family.

Up here in Auckland we are a very long way from the scene of the Massacre- but the whole country is reeling- and vigils have been held in many places already and are being planned over the next week or so.
The death toll has risen to 50- they found the body of another child.
There is a lot of extra grief because Muslim custom is to bury their dead within 24 hours- but legal processes are having to be observed as well- and with these appalling semi-automatic guns the bullets are designed to spiral, and they create the most dreadful destruction of tissue.
Several are as yet unidentified. I think it is 12 in hospital most are critical- not 100% sure of that number.
Our young Prime Minister looks absolutely ravaged having to be there for the people of Christchurch. But Abdul my friendly taxi driver, who takes me into the Quaker Meeting in town, when I am able to go, he is Muslim from India- i have never asked him which State, and he has never volunteered. But I do know from what I have read, and seen in news broadcasts that the average Indian is far from tolerant of Muslims.
Any way he made the comment that the fact that Jacinda had chosen to cover her head with a head scarf, had made everyone at his Mosque feel that she was showing very real respect, and it was much appreciated.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> First photo of Sandhill Cranes this spring


Spectacular!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Well...it has finally been resolved no thanks to the person who had been self appointed poa of Dad's Chase Bank account.
> 
> Mom's name has been taken off of her HUSBAND'S bank account and I have about 2 months to attempt some paper clear out. Keeping the boxes so future packing is possible. Had this person even asked me to turn in the vehicle and quit paying for car insurance I would have done so. She bullied Mom into signing the Chase Bank poa and then made it impossible for ME to deal with our bills by canceling mom's bank card to Chase.
> 
> I suppose I should be thankful to the Solomon like solution... but I cannot get mom's bill for Alison pointe paid off without lottery winnings or employment. :sm25:


Karen- this sounds absolutely dreadful- that you have no control- no say in your parents affairs.
I would be so angry.
But what recourse do you have?


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> Sounds like you are seeing the light at the end of the tunnel. Feels good I would think.
> 
> We have been having a lot of ducks flying over and oh my, have we been invaded by Blue Jays! Close to 20 at any one time. And don't forget the robins. And the little bird with the black head, not sure what it is called. Lots of birds enjoying the yard right now. And of course I have been doing a lot of de-thatching so that attracts them also. However, they do not care for the moss out!


JanetLee are they Black Capped Chickadees?
Our feeders are still in use with the usual flock.
But I think Spring is coming! The Cardinals are singing up a storm!!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thank you, Joyce. The face is the hardest for me, too. She will be for sale. Everything in the show has to be for sale. I'm probably going to ask a lot and maybe I'll get to keep her. :sm06:


I think you should ask a high price just because the workmanship is worth it! But if you get to keep the doll, that would be great also.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Well...it has finally been resolved no thanks to the person who had been self appointed poa of Dad's Chase Bank account.
> 
> Mom's name has been taken off of her HUSBAND'S bank account and I have about 2 months to attempt some paper clear out. Keeping the boxes so future packing is possible. Had this person even asked me to turn in the vehicle and quit paying for car insurance I would have done so. She bullied Mom into signing the Chase Bank poa and then made it impossible for ME to deal with our bills by canceling mom's bank card to Chase.
> 
> I suppose I should be thankful to the Solomon like solution... but I cannot get mom's bill for Alison pointe paid off without lottery winnings or employment. :sm25:


Oh, Karen, what an awful mess. I don't remember you going into this much detail about what was going on, I might have missed it. My hubby works with a lot of people trying to straighten out their finances and prepare for the future. I've heard a lot of horror stories, but yours is near or at the top. When my mom was in the process of being diagnosed with Alzheimer's, there were people trying to bully my sister (who is the oldest) into signing a lot of papers, too. Unfortunately, she is emotionally unstable (had a nervous breakdown years ago and is still dwelling on the edge). Their intense pressure almost pushed her over the edge into another breakdown. I had known for many years that I was to be the executor of my parent's estate, so I had to get nasty and bully them right back to get them to leave my sister alone and deal with me. It was ugly. So I can sure sympathize with you. I'm glad there is some resolution now. Hope you can hang on and get the rest settled. Hugs from me to you....


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Barbara -- Wow!!!! Is she a looker!!! Great job. So much imagination and such fun. Have a great (and safe) trip back to Ohio.
> 
> Bev -- Haven't heard the cranes go overhead yet, but the birds are migrating back into our area; so we should see/hear them soon. Don't you kind of wonder if this is the same nesting pair that were with you last year? Good to see the photos.
> 
> ...


What a relief to get the merging and arranging almost done! I did the same thing with my parent's craft "stuff", but I'm pretty sure it was a much smaller amount to deal with that you have. Now I can easily use their tools and supplies, and it makes me smile when I do. Mom didn't have much fabric by the time she passed away, but there was a lot of crochet pattern books, hooks and some thread. I have the last table cloth she worked on and didn't finish, don't know if I can match her gauge so I may just make it into a table runner. I also got the last set of embroidered dish towels she made and will be making a quilt with them. Dad was the one who had a lot of "stuff". He was into needlepoint, Hardanger, counted cross stitch, stamped embroidery, plastic canvas....and because he had been a carpenter, he had made all of his own frames. It was quite a lot to ship across the country, but sure glad I did. Dad not only had kits for all of these crafts, he also had supplies to make his own designs from scratch. Whew! I'm slowly making my way through kits and unfinished projects, but I need a couple more lifetimes worth of years to get it all done! But I'm sure going to have fun in the mean time.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Karen- this sounds absolutely dreadful- that you have no control- no say in your parents affairs.
> I would be so angry.
> But what recourse do you have?


Privacy laws are very restrictive here, and can vary state by state. In most places, an adult child can't have any say so in their parents affairs unless the parents have signed legal documents to allow this, the "power of attorney" (poa) documents. During a time when our barely-a-legal-adult son was struggling, hubby went with him to the doctor, but couldn't pay for the prescription unless our son signed a form of consent at the pharmacy. My parents absolutely wouldn't sign poa documents, so my sister and I had to let a state appointed guardian step in. It was a nightmare, the very thing my mom was terrified would happen. When she had a clear moment, I asked her why she wouldn't sign the papers (after the state had already stepped in), and she said they didn't think they would ever need them. Groan. If money were no concern, Karen could go to court and try to roast the person that forced her mom to sign those papers. But it would probably be a long, drawn out battle, and in the end the only ones who would get any benefit would be the attorneys. There wouldn't be any guarantee that she would be successful in getting this other person out of her and her mom's affairs. I would dearly love to see persons that force senior citizens or disabled persons to sign poa's under duress be penalized in every way possible. But it's a huge gray area, and sometimes boils down to an argument of who said what. A "he said, she said" kind of thing. And even when someone in Karen's situation wins the legal battle, sometimes the penalties are nothing more than a slap on the wrist. Chances are, this person has done this to other people as well, which is even more upsetting.

Hang in there, Karen! You've gotten this far.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Well...it has finally been resolved no thanks to the person who had been self appointed poa of Dad's Chase Bank account.
> 
> Mom's name has been taken off of her HUSBAND'S bank account and I have about 2 months to attempt some paper clear out. Keeping the boxes so future packing is possible. Had this person even asked me to turn in the vehicle and quit paying for car insurance I would have done so. She bullied Mom into signing the Chase Bank poa and then made it impossible for ME to deal with our bills by canceling mom's bank card to Chase.
> 
> I suppose I should be thankful to the Solomon like solution... but I cannot get mom's bill for Alison pointe paid off without lottery winnings or employment. :sm25:


Wow, Karen. So thankful things have resolved. But what a mess was made by someone who had no authority.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Spectacular!


Thanks so much, Julie!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> What a relief to get the merging and arranging almost done! I did the same thing with my parent's craft "stuff", but I'm pretty sure it was a much smaller amount to deal with that you have. Now I can easily use their tools and supplies, and it makes me smile when I do. Mom didn't have much fabric by the time she passed away, but there was a lot of crochet pattern books, hooks and some thread. I have the last table cloth she worked on and didn't finish, don't know if I can match her gauge so I may just make it into a table runner. I also got the last set of embroidered dish towels she made and will be making a quilt with them. Dad was the one who had a lot of "stuff". He was into needlepoint, Hardanger, counted cross stitch, stamped embroidery, plastic canvas....and because he had been a carpenter, he had made all of his own frames. It was quite a lot to ship across the country, but sure glad I did. Dad not only had kits for all of these crafts, he also had supplies to make his own designs from scratch. Whew! I'm slowly making my way through kits and unfinished projects, but I need a couple more lifetimes worth of years to get it all done! But I'm sure going to have fun in the mean time.


Joyce -- your description pretty much describes it. Change the focus, but the issues are the same. Naturally, I was comfortable in my home with "my" stuff, but when you nearly double it and it varies enough to require slightly different storage and handling, it makes it a huge challenge. I had little problem distributing my Mom's personal effects like clothing, jewelry, etc., but couldn't do it with her sewing and quilting supplies. I also have her quilts at my house. She was an applique, hand quilter of excellent skill and her quilts are sized for larger beds. Typically she did queen size pieces, but there is an one very large one which I'm considering using as a bed topper. In fact, I'll include a picture below. She made this quilt to "use up" blue scraps. We both worked on this one. Mostly, I worked with the color arrangements, but even that was limited because of the number of blocks she had. Each piece was cut by hand; she really didn't like using rotary cutters although she did occasionally. I suspect that's because she didn't really have a table to use; so generally, she would sit at the kitchen table with a sandpaper backed template that she had made and cut pieces with her shears until the stacks were high and then set those stacks into a box for later use. Fortunately, the living room floor in her house is big; so when the time came, out the blocks came and we would arrange and arrange and arrange until the visual effects was maximized. Then, in the case of this one, she would pick up the blocks, row by row, and sew them into strips and then the strips into the top. Once the top was complete and marked for quilting, then back it went to the floor to make the traditional sandwich (top, batting, back) which she then pinned together using what seems like thousands of quilters safety pins. Then we would lay the quilting frame top and bottom at the two ends, affix to the sandwich, roll up and place on the frames. Then an orgy of hand quilty would commence with my Mom sitting in the living room facing the large front window so she could watch the world go by while stitching up to 12 hours a day. Typically, she made one quilt a year. She would piece and prepare the top in the Spring, Summer and Fall so that the top was ready to go onto the frames at New Years. Then when the worst of the weather was upon us, she would spend 4-6 weeks of quilting non-stop. Sure a bit of blood from sore fingers was involved, but Mom always said that was part of the deal and all good quilts are customized (ha-ha). Once quilted, then the final binding was applied, the quilt was washed and hung outside to dry sometime in March -- just in time to put everything away, and then start all-over-again. My Mom's favorite color is blue so there is a still a lot of blue scraps. In fact, I have tubs and tubs of scraps.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> Joyce -- your description pretty much describes it. Change the focus, but the issues are the same. Naturally, I was comfortable in my home with "my" stuff, but when you nearly double it and it varies enough to require slightly different storage and handling, it makes it a huge challenge. I had little problem distributing my Mom's personal effects like clothing, jewelry, etc., but couldn't do it with her sewing and quilting supplies. I also have her quilts at my house. She was an applique, hand quilter of excellent skill and her quilts are sized for larger beds. Typically she did queen size pieces, but there is an one very large one which I'm considering using as a bed topper. In fact, I'll include a picture below. She made this quilt to "use up" blue scraps. We both worked on this one. Mostly, I worked with the color arrangements, but even that was limited because of the number of blocks she had. Each piece was cut by hand; she really didn't like using rotary cutters although she did occasionally. I suspect that's because she didn't really have a table to use; so generally, she would sit at the kitchen table with a sandpaper backed template that she had made and cut pieces with her shears until the stacks were high and then set those stacks into a box for later use. Fortunately, the living room floor in her house is big; so when the time came, out the blocks came and we would arrange and arrange and arrange until the visual effects was maximized. Then, in the case of this one, she would pick up the blocks, row by row, and sew them into strips and then the strips into the top. Once the top was complete and marked for quilting, then back it went to the floor to make the traditional sandwich (top, batting, back) which she then pinned together using what seems like thousands of quilters safety pins. Then we would lay the quilting frame top and bottom at the two ends, affix to the sandwich, roll up and place on the frames. Then an orgy of hand quilty would commence with my Mom sitting in the living room facing the large front window so she could watch the world go by while stitching up to 12 hours a day. Typically, she made one quilt a year.  She would piece and prepare the top in the Spring, Summer and Fall so that the top was ready to go onto the frames at New Years. Then when the worst of the weather was upon us, she would spend 4-6 weeks of quilting non-stop. Sure a bit of blood from sore fingers was involved, but Mom always said that was part of the deal and all good quilts are customized (ha-ha). Once quilted, then the final binding was applied, the quilt was washed and hung outside to dry sometime in March -- just in time to put everything away, and then start all-over-again. My Mom's favorite color is blue so there is a still a lot of blue scraps. In fact, I have tubs and tubs of scraps.


WOW!!! What a beautiful physical remembrance of your Mom!
And lovely memories of working with her and of her quilting process.
It does your heart good to have and use your Mom's craft tools, yarn, accoutrements, books, patterns and material!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

The main reason I call this situation Solomon-like is that *her* name isn't on that account anymore as poa.

Bittersweet but I am barely past tears. Anger won't help as nothing else TO do. I would understand this if under 30... :sm25: :sm25: :sm25:


----------



## Sealcookie (Nov 11, 2015)

That is truly amazing, a memorial to a very talented person.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> The main reason I call this situation Solomon-like is that *her* name isn't on that account anymore as poa.
> 
> Bittersweet but I am barely past tears. Anger won't help as nothing else TO do. I would understand this if under 30... :sm25: :sm25: :sm25:


Karen -- I hope things will get easier for you. It is so hard to deal with someone else's (even if they are your parents) affairs. The constant tension between anticipating needs, fulfilling wishes and stretching resources can be both physically and mentally exhausting. I know it isn't easy, but sounds like you are doing the very best that is possible. Here's to you!!!!!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

kaixixang said:


> Well...it has finally been resolved no thanks to the person who had been self appointed poa of Dad's Chase Bank account.
> 
> Mom's name has been taken off of her HUSBAND'S bank account and I have about 2 months to attempt some paper clear out. Keeping the boxes so future packing is possible. Had this person even asked me to turn in the vehicle and quit paying for car insurance I would have done so. She bullied Mom into signing the Chase Bank poa and then made it impossible for ME to deal with our bills by canceling mom's bank card to Chase.
> 
> I suppose I should be thankful to the Solomon like solution... but I cannot get mom's bill for Alison pointe paid off without lottery winnings or employment. :sm25:


Karen I'm very sorry to hear of this travesty! It is just not right for this to happen and for you to have fight to clear it up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Privacy laws are very restrictive here, and can vary state by state. In most places, an adult child can't have any say so in their parents affairs unless the parents have signed legal documents to allow this, the "power of attorney" (poa) documents. During a time when our barely-a-legal-adult son was struggling, hubby went with him to the doctor, but couldn't pay for the prescription unless our son signed a form of consent at the pharmacy. My parents absolutely wouldn't sign poa documents, so my sister and I had to let a state appointed guardian step in. It was a nightmare, the very thing my mom was terrified would happen. When she had a clear moment, I asked her why she wouldn't sign the papers (after the state had already stepped in), and she said they didn't think they would ever need them. Groan. If money were no concern, Karen could go to court and try to roast the person that forced her mom to sign those papers. But it would probably be a long, drawn out battle, and in the end the only ones who would get any benefit would be the attorneys. There wouldn't be any guarantee that she would be successful in getting this other person out of her and her mom's affairs. I would dearly love to see persons that force senior citizens or disabled persons to sign poa's under duress be penalized in every way possible. But it's a huge gray area, and sometimes boils down to an argument of who said what. A "he said, she said" kind of thing. And even when someone in Karen's situation wins the legal battle, sometimes the penalties are nothing more than a slap on the wrist. Chances are, this person has done this to other people as well, which is even more upsetting.
> 
> Hang in there, Karen! You've gotten this far.


I had a suspicion the cost of any legal argument about this might be part of the problem.

Had no idea that children might be so excluded- makes me wonder what the exact situation is, here!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Joyce -- your description pretty much describes it. Change the focus, but the issues are the same. Naturally, I was comfortable in my home with "my" stuff, but when you nearly double it and it varies enough to require slightly different storage and handling, it makes it a huge challenge. I had little problem distributing my Mom's personal effects like clothing, jewelry, etc., but couldn't do it with her sewing and quilting supplies. I also have her quilts at my house. She was an applique, hand quilter of excellent skill and her quilts are sized for larger beds. Typically she did queen size pieces, but there is an one very large one which I'm considering using as a bed topper. In fact, I'll include a picture below. She made this quilt to "use up" blue scraps. We both worked on this one. Mostly, I worked with the color arrangements, but even that was limited because of the number of blocks she had. Each piece was cut by hand; she really didn't like using rotary cutters although she did occasionally. I suspect that's because she didn't really have a table to use; so generally, she would sit at the kitchen table with a sandpaper backed template that she had made and cut pieces with her shears until the stacks were high and then set those stacks into a box for later use. Fortunately, the living room floor in her house is big; so when the time came, out the blocks came and we would arrange and arrange and arrange until the visual effects was maximized. Then, in the case of this one, she would pick up the blocks, row by row, and sew them into strips and then the strips into the top. Once the top was complete and marked for quilting, then back it went to the floor to make the traditional sandwich (top, batting, back) which she then pinned together using what seems like thousands of quilters safety pins. Then we would lay the quilting frame top and bottom at the two ends, affix to the sandwich, roll up and place on the frames. Then an orgy of hand quilty would commence with my Mom sitting in the living room facing the large front window so she could watch the world go by while stitching up to 12 hours a day. Typically, she made one quilt a year. She would piece and prepare the top in the Spring, Summer and Fall so that the top was ready to go onto the frames at New Years. Then when the worst of the weather was upon us, she would spend 4-6 weeks of quilting non-stop. Sure a bit of blood from sore fingers was involved, but Mom always said that was part of the deal and all good quilts are customized (ha-ha). Once quilted, then the final binding was applied, the quilt was washed and hung outside to dry sometime in March -- just in time to put everything away, and then start all-over-again. My Mom's favorite color is blue so there is a still a lot of blue scraps. In fact, I have tubs and tubs of scraps.


What a wonderful picture you paint- DeEtta- both of the loving relationship between yourself and your Mom- and also of her Quilting skills
Good thing you have places to store all these items you have mentioned over the months!
I too, in my old house in Christchurch, frequently used the floor as my 'work table'!
For sewing projects, Carpentry, and Pottery!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Barbara -- Wow!!!! Is she a looker!!! Great job. So much imagination and such fun. Have a great (and safe) trip back to Ohio.
> 
> Bev -- Haven't heard the cranes go overhead yet, but the birds are migrating back into our area; so we should see/hear them soon. Don't you kind of wonder if this is the same nesting pair that were with you last year? Good to see the photos.
> 
> ...


Thanks, DeEtta. Nice that you have gotten so much done on combining your mother's things with your's.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Barbara, she is fabulous!


Thanks, JanetLee! I'm taking two projects, a scarf and a shawl. The shawl has lace sections and I think I'll put them on index cards rather than try to follow a paper. I can punch a hole in the corner of the card and put them on a metal piece to flip the pages.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> The main reason I call this situation Solomon-like is that *her* name isn't on that account anymore as poa.
> 
> Bittersweet but I am barely past tears. Anger won't help as nothing else TO do. I would understand this if under 30... :sm25: :sm25: :sm25:


Solomon's decision, the one I assume you refer to- to work out which of the two women was genuinely the Mother will remain for ever in the consciousness of our culture, and probably that of many others.
It is kind of Archetypal- but so sad that it is having such dreadful impact on how you can live your life.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Your dolls are wonderful. I sure hope she takes some prizes if they are offered.
> 
> I've heard a few geese going south but not many birds here in this area yet, other than the crows I saw last week. There have been some very small brown birds with tan or grey tummies but don't know what they are. The bluejay etc. should be coming up any day now. It is getting warmer and I did see a blue heron when I was going up to Lincoln City last week. I was surprised, I didn't think they would be here so soon. Spring must be ready to come around. We were out to dinner a couple of nights ago and someone mentioned that it was going to be over 60 degrees and his friend said: "yes, it's bikini weather!" I had to smile, it's what we always say as it's never bikini weather here.


Thanks, Dodie. The clerk at the nursery told my husband we should put out our hummingbird feeders for the "early birds". We have bluebirds, raspberry finches, some little grey birds and sparrows right now. We don't get cardinals or wrens, two of my favorites.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Barbara, she looks fantastic. I don't even want to imagine how many hours you put into making her. Glad to hear your itching is going away.


Thank you so much! The itching is about gone, thankfully, and the rash is about cleared up. I actually felt good enough to vacuum the house and clean the kitchen floor yesterday. With all hardwood or stone floors, it is fairly quick. I'll dust and clean bathrooms today.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Well...it has finally been resolved no thanks to the person who had been self appointed poa of Dad's Chase Bank account.
> 
> Mom's name has been taken off of her HUSBAND'S bank account and I have about 2 months to attempt some paper clear out. Keeping the boxes so future packing is possible. Had this person even asked me to turn in the vehicle and quit paying for car insurance I would have done so. She bullied Mom into signing the Chase Bank poa and then made it impossible for ME to deal with our bills by canceling mom's bank card to Chase.
> 
> I suppose I should be thankful to the Solomon like solution... but I cannot get mom's bill for Alison pointe paid off without lottery winnings or employment. :sm25:


That's terrible what happened, Karen. Do you have any recourse against them?


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Barbara- your skill making these 'Fairies' is wonderful- Hours and hours - yes!!!! But they are really really great!


Thanks so much, Julie. It would be depressing to keep track of the hours. I get such joy just looking at them when they are done.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Faces were always the hardest part for me, too.
> I am fairly certain that in all the years bringing up my two, I made one only doll that had a face- and she was for my niece Emily, who, when she, my brother Alexander and I had a meal out in Christchurch, when Emily was perhaps just into her twenties- had absolutely no recall of ever having a doll gifted by me.
> I attribute that to the very bad relationship between me and my brothers wife!!!!
> She carries grudges for ever it seems!


Some people just aren't good at letting things go. It will be her loss in the long run.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> I think you should ask a high price just because the workmanship is worth it! But if you get to keep the doll, that would be great also.


I looked a bit on Etsy to see if there was anything similar but came up rather empty.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks so much, Julie. It would be depressing to keep track of the hours. I get such joy just looking at them when they are done.


We get tons of joy from them too!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Joyce -- your description pretty much describes it. Change the focus, but the issues are the same. Naturally, I was comfortable in my home with "my" stuff, but when you nearly double it and it varies enough to require slightly different storage and handling, it makes it a huge challenge. I had little problem distributing my Mom's personal effects like clothing, jewelry, etc., but couldn't do it with her sewing and quilting supplies. I also have her quilts at my house. She was an applique, hand quilter of excellent skill and her quilts are sized for larger beds. Typically she did queen size pieces, but there is an one very large one which I'm considering using as a bed topper. In fact, I'll include a picture below. She made this quilt to "use up" blue scraps. We both worked on this one. Mostly, I worked with the color arrangements, but even that was limited because of the number of blocks she had. Each piece was cut by hand; she really didn't like using rotary cutters although she did occasionally. I suspect that's because she didn't really have a table to use; so generally, she would sit at the kitchen table with a sandpaper backed template that she had made and cut pieces with her shears until the stacks were high and then set those stacks into a box for later use. Fortunately, the living room floor in her house is big; so when the time came, out the blocks came and we would arrange and arrange and arrange until the visual effects was maximized. Then, in the case of this one, she would pick up the blocks, row by row, and sew them into strips and then the strips into the top. Once the top was complete and marked for quilting, then back it went to the floor to make the traditional sandwich (top, batting, back) which she then pinned together using what seems like thousands of quilters safety pins. Then we would lay the quilting frame top and bottom at the two ends, affix to the sandwich, roll up and place on the frames. Then an orgy of hand quilty would commence with my Mom sitting in the living room facing the large front window so she could watch the world go by while stitching up to 12 hours a day. Typically, she made one quilt a year. She would piece and prepare the top in the Spring, Summer and Fall so that the top was ready to go onto the frames at New Years. Then when the worst of the weather was upon us, she would spend 4-6 weeks of quilting non-stop. Sure a bit of blood from sore fingers was involved, but Mom always said that was part of the deal and all good quilts are customized (ha-ha). Once quilted, then the final binding was applied, the quilt was washed and hung outside to dry sometime in March -- just in time to put everything away, and then start all-over-again. My Mom's favorite color is blue so there is a still a lot of blue scraps. In fact, I have tubs and tubs of scraps.


That is absolutely stunning. I can't imagine the work involved. You have some very nice memories of working on these with your mom. I always wanted to do things with my mom like make Christmas cookies, make mincemeat from scratch, but she just wasn't that interested. She would say...why would I make mincemeat when I can buy it at the store? I do remember working on a temari ball when visiting her in her later days, and she was fascinated. A nice memory I have during that time was that I looked up to chat with her and she said, of you and your two sisters, you are the only one I can see both your father and me. Makes me teary-eyed in a sweet way ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Some people just aren't good at letting things go. It will be her loss in the long run.


Stupid thing is- she is actually well known throughout the country- back about 2007- she was Business Woman of the Year. Appears on Television from time to time- exceptionally good looking- but took real umbrage that I had had the 'audacity' to attend her Engagement Party when I was five months pregnant with Mwyffanwy, and unmarried.

I have never been forgiven.

I had not intended to get Pregnant, it happened as I was trying to extricate myself from the awful dilemma I was in- living with a man- I could not even genuinely like.
The problems of our mis-spent youth!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We get tons of joy from them too!


Aw, thank you. ????


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Stupid thing is- she is actually well known throughout the country- back about 2007- she was Business Woman of the Year. Appears on Television from time to time- exceptionally good looking- but took real umbrage that I had had the 'audacity' to attend her Engagement Party when I was five months pregnant with Mwyffanwy, and unmarried.
> 
> I have never been forgiven.
> 
> ...


She's the one who has lost such a wonderful and kind woman like you in her life.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Babalou said:


> That is absolutely stunning. I can't imagine the work involved. You have some very nice memories of working on these with your mom. I always wanted to do things with my mom like make Christmas cookies, make mincemeat from scratch, but she just wasn't that interested. She would say...why would I make mincemeat when I can buy it at the store? I do remember working on a temari ball when visiting her in her later days, and she was fascinated. A nice memory I have during that time was that I looked up to chat with her and she said, of you and your two sisters, you are the only one I can see both your father and me. Makes me tear-eyed in a sweet way ????


My Mom made flat dumplings for us and the fluffy ones for my Dad.
When she was palliative I moved home to care for her.
She wasn't able to make the dumplings anymore but she sat at the table and talked me through making them for supper one last time.
I have her recipes in her exquisite handwriting still. But I haven't made the dumplings since...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That is absolutely stunning. I can't imagine the work involved. You have some very nice memories of working on these with your mom. I always wanted to do things with my mom like make Christmas cookies, make mincemeat from scratch, but she just wasn't that interested. She would say...why would I make mincemeat when I can buy it at the store? I do remember working on a temari ball when visiting her in her later days, and she was fascinated. A nice memory I have during that time was that I looked up to chat with her and she said, of you and your two sisters, you are the only one I can see both your father and me. Makes me tear-eyed in a sweet way ????


A lovely memory, Barbara- sorry that your Mom avoided 'mother daughter' sharing. Many of my memories of my mother involve the times we were working on whatever, together.
Sure we had our arguments - some for years- but I did learn so much from her.
A very early memory is of playing mud pies at her feet in the Green House at Balmaha- (in Scotland).
I was well aware of her carrying my sibling(s), my brothers were born the November of the year I turned two (in the July)
And three of the last months she had been bedridden in the infirmary, enforced by the doctors- to try to keep the twins in utero as long as possible. My arrival had left her badly (darn the correct term -ah it's just come back to me) Prolapsed. So it must be almost exactly around my birthday, or earlier!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> She's the one who has lost such a wonderful and kind woman like you in her life.


You are very kind Barbara- thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> My Mom made flat dumplings for us and the fluffy ones for my Dad.
> When she was palliative I moved home to care for her.
> She wasn't able to make the dumplings anymore but she sat at the table and talked me through making them for supper one last time.
> I have her recipes in her exquisite handwriting still. But I haven't made the dumplings since...


Some memories can carry a lot of grief!

But good to be able to look at her handwriting.

I have a lot of recipes, written out and also annotated by Mwyffanwy in a special recipe folder given me by dad when I was around 13- I was not exactly happy when I first found them- but now she is no longer with us- it is quite a comfort to look back- and remember!

She also read my diary- without permission- claimed it was the most boring document she had ever encountered!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Babalou said:


> That is absolutely stunning. I can't imagine the work involved. You have some very nice memories of working on these with your mom. I always wanted to do things with my mom like make Christmas cookies, make mincemeat from scratch, but she just wasn't that interested. She would say...why would I make mincemeat when I can buy it at the store? I do remember working on a temari ball when visiting her in her later days, and she was fascinated. A nice memory I have during that time was that I looked up to chat with her and she said, of you and your two sisters, you are the only one I can see both your father and me. Makes me teary-eyed in a sweet way ????


Barbara - what a wonderful thing to hear from your Mother. That's a gem that no doubt is tucked away in your heart as well as your mind. For me, these kind of tidbits are "love kisses" -- even better than chocolate kisses!!!! I've been very blessed throughout my life that my Mom and I were more often best friends than anything else. I can't remember a time when we didn't enjoy each other, share our troubles and most of all, enjoy working together at whatever. The authority role disappeared from by life when I was very, very young; so we never had any of the issues many people do about transitioning to BEST FRIENDS.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Barbara - what a wonderful thing to hear from your Mother. That's a gem that no doubt is tucked away in your heart as well as your mind. For me, these kind of tidbits are "love kisses" -- even better than chocolate kisses!!!! I've been very blessed throughout my life that my Mom and I were more often best friends than anything else. I can't remember a time when we didn't enjoy each other, share our troubles and most of all, enjoy working together at whatever. The authority role disappeared from by life when I was very, very young; so we never had any of the issues many people do about transitioning to BEST FRIENDS.


That is such a heartening thing to hear- 
mum and I had awful difficulties largely stemming from me being her sole confidant (unwilling) from the age of 13. but we were best friends (sincerely) for her last 7 to 9 tears.

I am so glad I was able to have her live with us, through her last nine months after her stroke.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> My Mom made flat dumplings for us and the fluffy ones for my Dad.
> When she was palliative I moved home to care for her.
> She wasn't able to make the dumplings anymore but she sat at the table and talked me through making them for supper one last time.
> I have her recipes in her exquisite handwriting still. But I haven't made the dumplings since...


I can imagine that it's just not the same.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A lovely memory, Barbara- sorry that your Mom avoided 'mother daughter' sharing. Many of my memories of my mother involve the times we were working on whatever, together.
> Sure we had our arguments - some for years- but I did learn so much from her.
> A very early memory is of playing mud pies at her feet in the Green House at Balmaha- (in Scotland).
> I was well aware of her carrying my sibling(s), my brothers were born the November of the year I turned two (in the July)
> And three of the last months she had been bedridden in the infirmary, enforced by the doctors- to try to keep the twins in utero as long as possible. My arrival had left her badly (darn the correct term -ah it's just come back to me) Prolapsed. So it must be almost exactly around my birthday, or earlier!


That's a sweet memory, Julie.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Barbara - what a wonderful thing to hear from your Mother. That's a gem that no doubt is tucked away in your heart as well as your mind. For me, these kind of tidbits are "love kisses" -- even better than chocolate kisses!!!! I've been very blessed throughout my life that my Mom and I were more often best friends than anything else. I can't remember a time when we didn't enjoy each other, share our troubles and most of all, enjoy working together at whatever. The authority role disappeared from by life when I was very, very young; so we never had any of the issues many people do about transitioning to BEST FRIENDS.


I love that term "love kisses". It took becoming an adult to become friends with my mother. She was a very practical woman. For a long time I tolerated my younger sister as she was quite a problem, drugs, running away, etc. When Mom was close to the end, I told her I was really trying to get along with my younger sister and hoped that would make her eventual transition better, to which she replied "well, you always fought as kids, I don't see why that would change." She was something else in a good way.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> I think you should ask a high price just because the workmanship is worth it! But if you get to keep the doll, that would be great also.


So would I. She's great.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

martina said:


> So would I. She's great.


Thanks, Martina.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Wow, Karen. So thankful things have resolved. But what a mess was made by someone who had no authority.


Yes dreadfully difficult for you. I hope it's really all over soon.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> What a relief to get the merging and arranging almost done! I did the same thing with my parent's craft "stuff", but I'm pretty sure it was a much smaller amount to deal with that you have. Now I can easily use their tools and supplies, and it makes me smile when I do. Mom didn't have much fabric by the time she passed away, but there was a lot of crochet pattern books, hooks and some thread. I have the last table cloth she worked on and didn't finish, don't know if I can match her gauge so I may just make it into a table runner. I also got the last set of embroidered dish towels she made and will be making a quilt with them. Dad was the one who had a lot of "stuff". He was into needlepoint, Hardanger, counted cross stitch, stamped embroidery, plastic canvas....and because he had been a carpenter, he had made all of his own frames. It was quite a lot to ship across the country, but sure glad I did. Dad not only had kits for all of these crafts, he also had supplies to make his own designs from scratch. Whew! I'm slowly making my way through kits and unfinished projects, but I need a couple more lifetimes worth of years to get it all done! But I'm sure going to have fun in the mean time.


It's good to hear that you're going to enjoy using your parents stuff.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Wow, Karen. So thankful things have resolved. But what a mess was made by someone who had no authority.


Well, the "authority" part would be in question. What this person did was certainly unethical, to say the least. In some places, it could even be illegal. You really have to be vigilant about what senior members of your family are signing, and not let them be forced into signing something without consulting other family members. It galls me that this person even thought they had any right to do this in the first place.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Joyce -- your description pretty much describes it. Change the focus, but the issues are the same. Naturally, I was comfortable in my home with "my" stuff, but when you nearly double it and it varies enough to require slightly different storage and handling, it makes it a huge challenge. I had little problem distributing my Mom's personal effects like clothing, jewelry, etc., but couldn't do it with her sewing and quilting supplies. I also have her quilts at my house. She was an applique, hand quilter of excellent skill and her quilts are sized for larger beds. Typically she did queen size pieces, but there is an one very large one which I'm considering using as a bed topper. In fact, I'll include a picture below. She made this quilt to "use up" blue scraps. We both worked on this one. Mostly, I worked with the color arrangements, but even that was limited because of the number of blocks she had. Each piece was cut by hand; she really didn't like using rotary cutters although she did occasionally. I suspect that's because she didn't really have a table to use; so generally, she would sit at the kitchen table with a sandpaper backed template that she had made and cut pieces with her shears until the stacks were high and then set those stacks into a box for later use. Fortunately, the living room floor in her house is big; so when the time came, out the blocks came and we would arrange and arrange and arrange until the visual effects was maximized. Then, in the case of this one, she would pick up the blocks, row by row, and sew them into strips and then the strips into the top. Once the top was complete and marked for quilting, then back it went to the floor to make the traditional sandwich (top, batting, back) which she then pinned together using what seems like thousands of quilters safety pins. Then we would lay the quilting frame top and bottom at the two ends, affix to the sandwich, roll up and place on the frames. Then an orgy of hand quilty would commence with my Mom sitting in the living room facing the large front window so she could watch the world go by while stitching up to 12 hours a day. Typically, she made one quilt a year. She would piece and prepare the top in the Spring, Summer and Fall so that the top was ready to go onto the frames at New Years. Then when the worst of the weather was upon us, she would spend 4-6 weeks of quilting non-stop. Sure a bit of blood from sore fingers was involved, but Mom always said that was part of the deal and all good quilts are customized (ha-ha). Once quilted, then the final binding was applied, the quilt was washed and hung outside to dry sometime in March -- just in time to put everything away, and then start all-over-again. My Mom's favorite color is blue so there is a still a lot of blue scraps. In fact, I have tubs and tubs of scraps.


What wonderful memories of your mom, her quilting and your working with her. My dh and I both think the quilt is a beauty.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Joyce -- your description pretty much describes it. Change the focus, but the issues are the same. Naturally, I was comfortable in my home with "my" stuff, but when you nearly double it and it varies enough to require slightly different storage and handling, it makes it a huge challenge. I had little problem distributing my Mom's personal effects like clothing, jewelry, etc., but couldn't do it with her sewing and quilting supplies. I also have her quilts at my house. She was an applique, hand quilter of excellent skill and her quilts are sized for larger beds. Typically she did queen size pieces, but there is an one very large one which I'm considering using as a bed topper. In fact, I'll include a picture below. She made this quilt to "use up" blue scraps. We both worked on this one. Mostly, I worked with the color arrangements, but even that was limited because of the number of blocks she had. Each piece was cut by hand; she really didn't like using rotary cutters although she did occasionally. I suspect that's because she didn't really have a table to use; so generally, she would sit at the kitchen table with a sandpaper backed template that she had made and cut pieces with her shears until the stacks were high and then set those stacks into a box for later use. Fortunately, the living room floor in her house is big; so when the time came, out the blocks came and we would arrange and arrange and arrange until the visual effects was maximized. Then, in the case of this one, she would pick up the blocks, row by row, and sew them into strips and then the strips into the top. Once the top was complete and marked for quilting, then back it went to the floor to make the traditional sandwich (top, batting, back) which she then pinned together using what seems like thousands of quilters safety pins. Then we would lay the quilting frame top and bottom at the two ends, affix to the sandwich, roll up and place on the frames. Then an orgy of hand quilty would commence with my Mom sitting in the living room facing the large front window so she could watch the world go by while stitching up to 12 hours a day. Typically, she made one quilt a year. She would piece and prepare the top in the Spring, Summer and Fall so that the top was ready to go onto the frames at New Years. Then when the worst of the weather was upon us, she would spend 4-6 weeks of quilting non-stop. Sure a bit of blood from sore fingers was involved, but Mom always said that was part of the deal and all good quilts are customized (ha-ha). Once quilted, then the final binding was applied, the quilt was washed and hung outside to dry sometime in March -- just in time to put everything away, and then start all-over-again. My Mom's favorite color is blue so there is a still a lot of blue scraps. In fact, I have tubs and tubs of scraps.


It is a big job to go through so much stuff. But be thankful you had the opportunity to do so. Many of the finished things disappeared from mom's house when the state guardian came in and decided to sell everything off to increase funds for mom's care. There were lots of crochet doilies mom made, and a couple of quilts I made for mom and dad that I never saw again. Plus all the odds and ends they both made towards the end of their lives.

Your blue quilt is spectacular! Enjoy every minute of looking at it when you pass by it.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a suspicion the cost of any legal argument about this might be part of the problem.
> 
> Had no idea that children might be so excluded- makes me wonder what the exact situation is, here!


You would be wise to check on the laws about this sort of thing where you are. Then make whatever legal documents you need, and have copies where they are easily gotten to. A secure box in a bank may be tempting, but your heirs may not be able to access it until too late. And if a non-family member worms their way into the situation, it would be even worse for your heirs, similar to what happened to Karen. Make sure your minister/pastor has a copy, and each of your children if that's feasible. I have a friend at church who told me some time ago that she stopped cleaning out her belongings when she decided to leave it for her children to do. She said it would serve them right! She doesn't have the best of relationships with her children, I should add. These kind of comments always make me think of a statement in a book by Billy Graham- "you need to make a will and do estate planning so your family won't commit sin(s) by fighting over your possessions and money after you are gone." Even if they don't fight about it, I think it would be very helpful if they knew where you wanted things donated, or if you wanted everything sold and the money divided among them. Or some combination of the two. Children may not be aware of what organizations are in your area that will take donations, if they live a distance from you. Be aware also, that the current definition of a will may be different that what everyone currently thinks it is. A will can be as short and simple as naming a person to oversee the disposal of your possessions and the payment of bills and taxes. Period. It may not give any further instructions as to where you would like things to be donated, or to whom you want specific possessions given to. Having this all set up in accordance with your laws will also protect you from people who would take over your assets even before you pass away, for their own gain.

Here in the States, there is something called "Advanced Directives", it can be called by other names such as a "living will". This is supposed to be your official instructions regarding medical care should you be disabled or injured and not able to tell people yourself. Such as whether you do or do not want to be put on life support machines. These documents were very popular until a couple of very high profile cases came along that were the subject of national TV news. That's when we discovered that in many places, medical staff will take these documents as your suggestions, nothing more. Not legally binding in any way. Whether you end up on life support may depend on the capability of the hospital you happen to be in. If the hospital has this sort of equipment, and it is available, you may end up plugged in whether you like it or not. Even if your family furnishes the hospital staff with these documents, it may not matter. I hope such decisions by medical staff are not to increase hospital profits. (I realize this may not apply to those who live in countries with universal medical care.)

It can be a real headache to find out about, and keep up with this sort of thing, it can be very complicated, but it will bring you peace of mind when it is all taken care of.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Babalou said:


> She's the one who has lost such a wonderful and kind woman like you in her life.


 :sm24:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> She also read my diary- without permission- claimed it was the most boring document she had ever encountered!


I once heard a mother I knew at church say she always read her children's journals. I had such a high opinion of her mothering skills until then....when I stopped gasping for breath, I asked her why she would breach her children's privacy that way, she said it was the only way she could be sure of meeting her children's "needs". I didn't ask, but assumed she did this without their permission. I have lots of faults as a mom, but I would never do that. I have always wondered if her children found out later what she had done, and wondered how they felt about it.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I didn’t keep a diary for long, but my Mum read my letters and that to me was unforgivable.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Joyce -- your description pretty much describes it. Change the focus, but the issues are the same. Naturally, I was comfortable in my home with "my" stuff, but when you nearly double it and it varies enough to require slightly different storage and handling, it makes it a huge challenge. I had little problem distributing my Mom's personal effects like clothing, jewelry, etc., but couldn't do it with her sewing and quilting supplies. I also have her quilts at my house. She was an applique, hand quilter of excellent skill and her quilts are sized for larger beds. Typically she did queen size pieces, but there is an one very large one which I'm considering using as a bed topper. In fact, I'll include a picture below. She made this quilt to "use up" blue scraps. We both worked on this one. Mostly, I worked with the color arrangements, but even that was limited because of the number of blocks she had. Each piece was cut by hand; she really didn't like using rotary cutters although she did occasionally. I suspect that's because she didn't really have a table to use; so generally, she would sit at the kitchen table with a sandpaper backed template that she had made and cut pieces with her shears until the stacks were high and then set those stacks into a box for later use. Fortunately, the living room floor in her house is big; so when the time came, out the blocks came and we would arrange and arrange and arrange until the visual effects was maximized. Then, in the case of this one, she would pick up the blocks, row by row, and sew them into strips and then the strips into the top. Once the top was complete and marked for quilting, then back it went to the floor to make the traditional sandwich (top, batting, back) which she then pinned together using what seems like thousands of quilters safety pins. Then we would lay the quilting frame top and bottom at the two ends, affix to the sandwich, roll up and place on the frames. Then an orgy of hand quilty would commence with my Mom sitting in the living room facing the large front window so she could watch the world go by while stitching up to 12 hours a day. Typically, she made one quilt a year. She would piece and prepare the top in the Spring, Summer and Fall so that the top was ready to go onto the frames at New Years. Then when the worst of the weather was upon us, she would spend 4-6 weeks of quilting non-stop. Sure a bit of blood from sore fingers was involved, but Mom always said that was part of the deal and all good quilts are customized (ha-ha). Once quilted, then the final binding was applied, the quilt was washed and hung outside to dry sometime in March -- just in time to put everything away, and then start all-over-again. My Mom's favorite color is blue so there is a still a lot of blue scraps. In fact, I have tubs and tubs of scraps.


This is an awesome quilt. So nice for you to have something you and your mom both worked on. Good memories.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is such a heartening thing to hear-
> mum and I had awful difficulties largely stemming from me being her sole confidant (unwilling) from the age of 13. but we were best friends (sincerely) for her last 7 to 9 tears.
> 
> I am so glad I was able to have her live with us, through her last nine months after her stroke.


So good to have memories of your mom as your best friend.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> I love that term "love kisses". It took becoming an adult to become friends with my mother. She was a very practical woman. For a long time I tolerated my younger sister as she was quite a problem, drugs, running away, etc. When Mom was close to the end, I told her I was really trying to get along with my younger sister and hoped that would make her eventual transition better, to which she replied "well, you always fought as kids, I don't see why that would change." She was something else in a good way.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lots going on here. Love the start of your Gnome, Melanie. 
The baby blanket is very sweet JanetLee, and such a lovely color. 
Karen, so sorry about the difficulties you are having with getting your moms affairs straightened out. It seems to me that the person who got herself to be poa is the one that now should be responsible to pay the bills. 
I do love your afghan beginningsl
DeEtta, it sounds like you are doing a super job sorting, combining and storing all the wonderful things from your moms house. 
Barbara, your new scarf clue is looking good and the doll is just gorgeous. So glad your itching has eased and hope you enjoy your time wth the grand kids. 
Bev, your picture of the sand cranes is wonderful. You do capture their majesticness ( probably not a word)
My dh and I have decided to move again. Can you believe, we are moving back to Florida. We are now downsizing and so there is a lot of things to sell and give away. I guess there will be less for my daughter to have to throw away
Spring is starting to show up around here too. I have spotted some blue birds around the nesting box and the daffodils, crocus and forsythia are in bloom. 
As far as knitting, I am slowly mushing along in the Artic Blast kal in Elizabethâs ravelry group. Have about 15 more rows to go and then will need to block! By the way, I do use my blocking wires a lot.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Joyce -- your description pretty much describes it. Change the focus, but the issues are the same. Naturally, I was comfortable in my home with "my" stuff, but when you nearly double it and it varies enough to require slightly different storage and handling, it makes it a huge challenge. I had little problem distributing my Mom's personal effects like clothing, jewelry, etc., but couldn't do it with her sewing and quilting supplies. I also have her quilts at my house. She was an applique, hand quilter of excellent skill and her quilts are sized for larger beds. Typically she did queen size pieces, but there is an one very large one which I'm considering using as a bed topper. In fact, I'll include a picture below. She made this quilt to "use up" blue scraps. We both worked on this one. Mostly, I worked with the color arrangements, but even that was limited because of the number of blocks she had. Each piece was cut by hand; she really didn't like using rotary cutters although she did occasionally. I suspect that's because she didn't really have a table to use; so generally, she would sit at the kitchen table with a sandpaper backed template that she had made and cut pieces with her shears until the stacks were high and then set those stacks into a box for later use. Fortunately, the living room floor in her house is big; so when the time came, out the blocks came and we would arrange and arrange and arrange until the visual effects was maximized. Then, in the case of this one, she would pick up the blocks, row by row, and sew them into strips and then the strips into the top. Once the top was complete and marked for quilting, then back it went to the floor to make the traditional sandwich (top, batting, back) which she then pinned together using what seems like thousands of quilters safety pins. Then we would lay the quilting frame top and bottom at the two ends, affix to the sandwich, roll up and place on the frames. Then an orgy of hand quilty would commence with my Mom sitting in the living room facing the large front window so she could watch the world go by while stitching up to 12 hours a day. Typically, she made one quilt a year. She would piece and prepare the top in the Spring, Summer and Fall so that the top was ready to go onto the frames at New Years. Then when the worst of the weather was upon us, she would spend 4-6 weeks of quilting non-stop. Sure a bit of blood from sore fingers was involved, but Mom always said that was part of the deal and all good quilts are customized (ha-ha). Once quilted, then the final binding was applied, the quilt was washed and hung outside to dry sometime in March -- just in time to put everything away, and then start all-over-again. My Mom's favorite color is blue so there is a still a lot of blue scraps. In fact, I have tubs and tubs of scraps.


Just Wow!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

sisu said:


> Lots going on here. Love the start of your Gnome, Melanie.
> The baby blanket is very sweet JanetLee, and such a lovely color.
> Karen, so sorry about the difficulties you are having with getting your moms affairs straightened out. It seems to me that the person who got herself to be poa is the one that now should be responsible to pay the bills.
> I do love your afghan beginningsl
> ...


Lovely flowers. 
Lucky you, moving to Florida.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

martina said:


> Lovely flowers.
> Lucky you, moving to Florida.


Thank you. They do make me happy to see. We moved to North Carolina from Florida only 4 years ago, but it turned out that the state tax on our pensions is just too high. No state tax on pensions in FL.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

sisu said:


> Lots going on here. Love the start of your Gnome, Melanie.
> The baby blanket is very sweet JanetLee, and such a lovely color.
> Karen, so sorry about the difficulties you are having with getting your moms affairs straightened out. It seems to me that the person who got herself to be poa is the one that now should be responsible to pay the bills.
> I do love your afghan beginningsl
> ...


Caryn -- when I scrolled down and that blast of purple hit my eyes all I could think about was WOW. So gorgeous and so very, very welcome. We haven't started with the spring flowers yet, but it is good to know that they are coming.

On another note, another move? Didn't you just move a year or so ago, or was it longer? Time seems to collapse on me anymore. In any case, maybe the streamlining will be a bit easier with this move. Sure hope it goes easily.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

sisu said:


> Lots going on here. Love the start of your Gnome, Melanie.
> The baby blanket is very sweet JanetLee, and such a lovely color.
> Karen, so sorry about the difficulties you are having with getting your moms affairs straightened out. It seems to me that the person who got herself to be poa is the one that now should be responsible to pay the bills.
> I do love your afghan beginningsl
> ...


Your flowers give me hope that Spring will come, just not soon enough 
:sm22: :sm22:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Caryn -- when I strolled down and that blast of purple hit my eyes all I could think about was WOW. So gorgeous and so very, very welcome. We haven't started with the spring flowers yet, but it is good to know that they are coming.
> 
> On another note, another move? Didn't you just move a year or so ago, or was it longer? Time seems to collapse on me anymore. In any case, maybe the streamlining will be a bit easier with this move. Sure hope it goes easily.


It has been a bit over 4 years, but it does feel like less. We won't be actually moving for about 6 months, since the house is just being built. So we have plenty of time to declutter.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> Lots going on here. Love the start of your Gnome, Melanie.
> The baby blanket is very sweet JanetLee, and such a lovely color.
> Karen, so sorry about the difficulties you are having with getting your moms affairs straightened out. It seems to me that the person who got herself to be poa is the one that now should be responsible to pay the bills.
> I do love your afghan beginningsl
> ...


Thanks so much, Caryn. Another move. At least you know what you are getting into, moving back. And you've had practice moving from Florida. 

Thanks so much for the crocuses. So glad to see them. We had snow today. Indiana hates to give up winter.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks so much, Caryn. Another move. At least you know what you are getting into, moving back. And you've had practice moving from Florida.
> 
> Thanks so much for the crocuses. So glad to see them. We had snow today. Indiana hates to give up winter.


 :sm23: 1 of us got evidence that it snowed. :sm24:

Melted quickly!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That's a sweet memory, Julie.


 :sm24: we spent many a happy hour as mum was working either in the glass house, or potting shed!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> JanetLee are they Black Capped Chickadees?
> Our feeders are still in use with the usual flock.
> But I think Spring is coming! The Cardinals are singing up a storm!!


Not sure, Vickie. I should try to get some pictures, especially since we are having a few really good days of weather.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Oh, Karen, what an awful mess. I don't remember you going into this much detail about what was going on, I might have missed it. My hubby works with a lot of people trying to straighten out their finances and prepare for the future. I've heard a lot of horror stories, but yours is near or at the top. When my mom was in the process of being diagnosed with Alzheimer's, there were people trying to bully my sister (who is the oldest) into signing a lot of papers, too. Unfortunately, she is emotionally unstable (had a nervous breakdown years ago and is still dwelling on the edge). Their intense pressure almost pushed her over the edge into another breakdown. I had known for many years that I was to be the executor of my parent's estate, so I had to get nasty and bully them right back to get them to leave my sister alone and deal with me. It was ugly. So I can sure sympathize with you. I'm glad there is some resolution now. Hope you can hang on and get the rest settled. Hugs from me to you....


Sounds as bad as what I went through with my brother. For years I had been taking care of our mother's finances, etc. My name was on all her accounts, pretty much everything. I paid her bills on line for her, etc. Then John decided since he was the eldest it was his job to take care of it all. He got her to sign over a POA and put a lot of things in both our names. Then he gets into one of his "moods" (alcoholic and drug addict) and starts a lot of problems. Long story short, our mother disowned both of us, (she did that to our sister back in the early 1970s) and turned everything over to her "boyfriend". Hope she is happy. I have not heard from her in over 4 years. I hope that the nursing home she is in is taking good care of her. I seriously doubt it from when I visited there in 2014. The conditions were questionable, but was lots better than the house she had been living it. I did my best to get it condemned, it was in such horrible shape. But legally there is nothing I can do now. It was just sad that after over 25 years of helping her that my brother was able to alienate her. She was never an easy woman to get along with.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Joyce -- your description pretty much describes it. Change the focus, but the issues are the same. Naturally, I was comfortable in my home with "my" stuff, but when you nearly double it and it varies enough to require slightly different storage and handling, it makes it a huge challenge. I had little problem distributing my Mom's personal effects like clothing, jewelry, etc., but couldn't do it with her sewing and quilting supplies. I also have her quilts at my house. She was an applique, hand quilter of excellent skill and her quilts are sized for larger beds. Typically she did queen size pieces, but there is an one very large one which I'm considering using as a bed topper. In fact, I'll include a picture below. She made this quilt to "use up" blue scraps. We both worked on this one. Mostly, I worked with the color arrangements, but even that was limited because of the number of blocks she had. Each piece was cut by hand; she really didn't like using rotary cutters although she did occasionally. I suspect that's because she didn't really have a table to use; so generally, she would sit at the kitchen table with a sandpaper backed template that she had made and cut pieces with her shears until the stacks were high and then set those stacks into a box for later use. Fortunately, the living room floor in her house is big; so when the time came, out the blocks came and we would arrange and arrange and arrange until the visual effects was maximized. Then, in the case of this one, she would pick up the blocks, row by row, and sew them into strips and then the strips into the top. Once the top was complete and marked for quilting, then back it went to the floor to make the traditional sandwich (top, batting, back) which she then pinned together using what seems like thousands of quilters safety pins. Then we would lay the quilting frame top and bottom at the two ends, affix to the sandwich, roll up and place on the frames. Then an orgy of hand quilty would commence with my Mom sitting in the living room facing the large front window so she could watch the world go by while stitching up to 12 hours a day. Typically, she made one quilt a year. She would piece and prepare the top in the Spring, Summer and Fall so that the top was ready to go onto the frames at New Years. Then when the worst of the weather was upon us, she would spend 4-6 weeks of quilting non-stop. Sure a bit of blood from sore fingers was involved, but Mom always said that was part of the deal and all good quilts are customized (ha-ha). Once quilted, then the final binding was applied, the quilt was washed and hung outside to dry sometime in March -- just in time to put everything away, and then start all-over-again. My Mom's favorite color is blue so there is a still a lot of blue scraps. In fact, I have tubs and tubs of scraps.


Oh my, DeEtta, that is gorgeous!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Barbara - what a wonderful thing to hear from your Mother. That's a gem that no doubt is tucked away in your heart as well as your mind. For me, these kind of tidbits are "love kisses" -- even better than chocolate kisses!!!! I've been very blessed throughout my life that my Mom and I were more often best friends than anything else. I can't remember a time when we didn't enjoy each other, share our troubles and most of all, enjoy working together at whatever. The authority role disappeared from by life when I was very, very young; so we never had any of the issues many people do about transitioning to BEST FRIENDS.


Then you were truly blessed. My mother was not an easy person to be around at the best of times. Always walking on egg shells hoping to not make her mad or notice you.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> Lots going on here. Love the start of your Gnome, Melanie.
> The baby blanket is very sweet JanetLee, and such a lovely color.
> Karen, so sorry about the difficulties you are having with getting your moms affairs straightened out. It seems to me that the person who got herself to be poa is the one that now should be responsible to pay the bills.
> I do love your afghan beginningsl
> ...


Thank you!

Beautiful crocus, one of my spring favorites.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Sounds as bad as what I went through with my brother. For years I had been taking care of our mother's finances, etc. My name was on all her accounts, pretty much everything. I paid her bills on line for her, etc. Then John decided since he was the eldest it was his job to take care of it all. He got her to sign over a POA and put a lot of things in both our names. Then he gets into one of his "moods" (alcoholic and drug addict) and starts a lot of problems. Long story short, our mother disowned both of us, (she did that to our sister back in the early 1970s) and turned everything over to her "boyfriend". Hope she is happy. I have not heard from her in over 4 years. I hope that the nursing home she is in is taking good care of her. I seriously doubt it from when I visited there in 2014. The conditions were questionable, but was lots better than the house she had been living it. I did my best to get it condemned, it was in such horrible shape. But legally there is nothing I can do now. It was just sad that after over 25 years of helping her that my brother was able to alienate her. She was never an easy woman to get along with.


That is sad, JanetLee- I had gathered for some time that family relations for you were less than great,
Alcoholism can wreak such havoc- 
Sometimes the only thing is to let go, and just carry on with your own life,
rather as I have had to do, since Fale's relatives interfered in our situation.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> You would be wise to check on the laws about this sort of thing where you are. Then make whatever legal documents you need, and have copies where they are easily gotten to. A secure box in a bank may be tempting, but your heirs may not be able to access it until too late. And if a non-family member worms their way into the situation, it would be even worse for your heirs, similar to what happened to Karen. Make sure your minister/pastor has a copy, and each of your children if that's feasible. I have a friend at church who told me some time ago that she stopped cleaning out her belongings when she decided to leave it for her children to do. She said it would serve them right! She doesn't have the best of relationships with her children, I should add. These kind of comments always make me think of a statement in a book by Billy Graham- "you need to make a will and do estate planning so your family won't commit sin(s) by fighting over your possessions and money after you are gone." Even if they don't fight about it, I think it would be very helpful if they knew where you wanted things donated, or if you wanted everything sold and the money divided among them. Or some combination of the two. Children may not be aware of what organizations are in your area that will take donations, if they live a distance from you. Be aware also, that the current definition of a will may be different that what everyone currently thinks it is. A will can be as short and simple as naming a person to oversee the disposal of your possessions and the payment of bills and taxes. Period. It may not give any further instructions as to where you would like things to be donated, or to whom you want specific possessions given to. Having this all set up in accordance with your laws will also protect you from people who would take over your assets even before you pass away, for their own gain.
> 
> Here in the States, there is something called "Advanced Directives", it can be called by other names such as a "living will". This is supposed to be your official instructions regarding medical care should you be disabled or injured and not able to tell people yourself. Such as whether you do or do not want to be put on life support machines. These documents were very popular until a couple of very high profile cases came along that were the subject of national TV news. That's when we discovered that in many places, medical staff will take these documents as your suggestions, nothing more. Not legally binding in any way. Whether you end up on life support may depend on the capability of the hospital you happen to be in. If the hospital has this sort of equipment, and it is available, you may end up plugged in whether you like it or not. Even if your family furnishes the hospital staff with these documents, it may not matter. I hope such decisions by medical staff are not to increase hospital profits. (I realize this may not apply to those who live in countries with universal medical care.)
> 
> It can be a real headache to find out about, and keep up with this sort of thing, it can be very complicated, but it will bring you peace of mind when it is all taken care of.


Thanks Joyce- wise words.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> I once heard a mother I knew at church say she always read her children's journals. I had such a high opinion of her mothering skills until then....when I stopped gasping for breath, I asked her why she would breach her children's privacy that way, she said it was the only way she could be sure of meeting her children's "needs". I didn't ask, but assumed she did this without their permission. I have lots of faults as a mom, but I would never do that. I have always wondered if her children found out later what she had done, and wondered how they felt about it.


I do not find that acceptable at all, although sometimes out of curiosity I did read what Mwyffanwy had in her paper rubbish- but only her compositions, short stories, I did not feel that was the sort of intrusion that reading her journal would have been.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I didn't keep a diary for long, but my Mum read my letters and that to me was unforgivable.


My mum forced me to disclose the letters I had received from a young man that I had dated when I was visiting Gisborne, it was a very innocent friendship, but somehow people were convinced it was sexual- I was absolutely distraught at this invasion of my privacy- was unable to write to him, and his mother and sister informed him that I would have found someone to replace him- I carried an awful lot of heartbreak over that for years.
It was most galling when Doug moved to Rotorua, where my family lived, and formed a friendship with my brother, and somehow suddenly became acceptable.
Took a very long time to let that one go.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> So good to have memories of your mom as your best friend.


Early childhood memories are good- but after we moved to New Zealand things got very complicated, especially as my dad sank further into his alcoholism.
I did learn to forgive- and in her last years we did have a mostly good relationship- I could ring her literally at any hour of the day, and she would listen- it did help in some very difficult years.
I do believe though, if we had been living close it may have been far more difficult- she did have a tendency to interfere- and consider hers to be the correct opinion!

We are none of us perfect beings!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Lots going on here. Love the start of your Gnome, Melanie.
> The baby blanket is very sweet JanetLee, and such a lovely color.
> Karen, so sorry about the difficulties you are having with getting your moms affairs straightened out. It seems to me that the person who got herself to be poa is the one that now should be responsible to pay the bills.
> I do love your afghan beginningsl
> ...


Those crocuses are just fabulous- what a glorious colour!

Given that you've lived in Florida before- it sounds like definitely the right thing to do. 
You will have a busy time, as you prepare for the move!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> It has been a bit over 4 years, but it does feel like less. We won't be actually moving for about 6 months, since the house is just being built. So we have plenty of time to declutter.


Have you had input into the design?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks so much, Caryn. Another move. At least you know what you are getting into, moving back. And you've had practice moving from Florida.
> 
> Thanks so much for the crocuses. So glad to see them. We had snow today. Indiana hates to give up winter.


The snow on those grasses is fantastic- photography has become so special in your life!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> :sm23: 1 of us got evidence that it snowed. :sm24:
> 
> Melted quickly!


So thankful for that.  The melted quickly part.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Sounds as bad as what I went through with my brother. For years I had been taking care of our mother's finances, etc. My name was on all her accounts, pretty much everything. I paid her bills on line for her, etc. Then John decided since he was the eldest it was his job to take care of it all. He got her to sign over a POA and put a lot of things in both our names. Then he gets into one of his "moods" (alcoholic and drug addict) and starts a lot of problems. Long story short, our mother disowned both of us, (she did that to our sister back in the early 1970s) and turned everything over to her "boyfriend". Hope she is happy. I have not heard from her in over 4 years. I hope that the nursing home she is in is taking good care of her. I seriously doubt it from when I visited there in 2014. The conditions were questionable, but was lots better than the house she had been living it. I did my best to get it condemned, it was in such horrible shape. But legally there is nothing I can do now. It was just sad that after over 25 years of helping her that my brother was able to alienate her. She was never an easy woman to get along with.


So sorry, JanetLee. Hugs.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My mum forced me to disclose the letters I had received from a young man that I had dated when I was visiting Gisborne, it was a very innocent friendship, but somehow people were convinced it was sexual- I was absolutely distraught at this invasion of my privacy- was unable to write to him, and his mother and sister informed him that I would have found someone to replace him- I carried an awful lot of heartbreak over that for years.
> It was most galling when Doug moved to Rotorua, where my family lived, and formed a friendship with my brother, and somehow suddenly became acceptable.
> Took a very long time to let that one go.


Hugs, Julie. So many heartbreaks, dear.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The snow on those grasses is fantastic- photography has become so special in your life!


Thanks so much, dear Julie. Gary had to stop the car and turn around multiple times and finally park along the side of the road, while I walked in the snow trying to keep my camera dry till I could get the picture.  He truly is so supportive.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Sounds as bad as what I went through with my brother. For years I had been taking care of our mother's finances, etc. My name was on all her accounts, pretty much everything. I paid her bills on line for her, etc. Then John decided since he was the eldest it was his job to take care of it all. He got her to sign over a POA and put a lot of things in both our names. Then he gets into one of his "moods" (alcoholic and drug addict) and starts a lot of problems. Long story short, our mother disowned both of us, (she did that to our sister back in the early 1970s) and turned everything over to her "boyfriend". Hope she is happy. I have not heard from her in over 4 years. I hope that the nursing home she is in is taking good care of her. I seriously doubt it from when I visited there in 2014. The conditions were questionable, but was lots better than the house she had been living it. I did my best to get it condemned, it was in such horrible shape. But legally there is nothing I can do now. It was just sad that after over 25 years of helping her that my brother was able to alienate her. She was never an easy woman to get along with.


Oh no. That's awful. Hubby started to have problems with a cousin who was supposed to be 1 of 3 poa's for an aunt who has just gone into a care facility. This aunt is not expected to live long, we've been told that for awhile, but she keeps hanging on. This cousin jumped into the deep end of alcoholism, and items from the aunts house had begun to disappear. Besides selling the house, the 3 poa's were supposed to sell off all the furniture and other stuff in the house that she didn't take and her son (also in poor health and in a care facility) didn't want. The aunt's body may be failing, but her mind is clear and active. With the aunt's permission, the above mentioned cousin was removed from the list of poa's. They were afraid she would start dipping into the money next. Now this cousin is stirring up all sorts of trouble trying to make my hubby and the other poa look like criminals. She's angry, apparently, because she blames hubby for taking away her "job". I almost laughed when he told me, but it really is a serious situation. Maybe she thought she should be paid for being a poa? She would have been, if she hadn't been a family member. Hubby has not been offered, nor has he requested, any payment for all the hours he's spent taking care of legal matters for this aunt, and miles on his car. If something really big had come along, I'm sure the aunt would have insisted on repaying him, but so far it's been much smaller things (but a lot of them). This cousin has become very vicious.

You probably didn't expect to become a millionaire from taking care of your mother's finances and other things, and dealing with her difficult personality. But it really is shameful that your brother did what he did. Sounds like he demolished all your hard work in a very short time. Personally, I think you are right to cut off communications. No one needs that kind of stress in their lives. Did you also sever communications with your brother? I wouldn't blame you if you did. Ugh.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My mum forced me to disclose the letters I had received from a young man that I had dated when I was visiting Gisborne, it was a very innocent friendship, but somehow people were convinced it was sexual- I was absolutely distraught at this invasion of my privacy- was unable to write to him, and his mother and sister informed him that I would have found someone to replace him- I carried an awful lot of heartbreak over that for years.
> It was most galling when Doug moved to Rotorua, where my family lived, and formed a friendship with my brother, and somehow suddenly became acceptable.
> Took a very long time to let that one go.


When I ready stories like yours, it makes me wonder why people do these things, and think they are absolutely right about what they do and say.

My mother had a tendency to be that way, too. Not very loving, but always overly nosy. I didn't find out until a few years ago how nosy and intrusive she had been toward my older sister. That's why I've never kept a journal or diary, I knew my mother's intrusive nature, then when hubby had a "midlife crisis", he used everything he thought he knew about me to hurt me and destroy my life. My two children, in their teen years, would have done the same. The very last thing I need is for someone looking for ammunition to use against me to find a book of personal thoughts.

Life can sure be a hidden mine field.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Greetings LPers! I see it has been a busy couple of days, lots of chatting going on. Not much for me to add. I was assigned the executor of my mother's and her husband's estate years ago. His sons were actually happy that it was me, lol. 

Welcome back to Florida Caryn. It used to be the weather that brought people down here, now it is taxes. 

I finished clue 2 of the Gnome MKAL with a bit of a yarn change. The brown was supposed to be for the body but now is for the beard and the leaf hat topper. The green I chose is a nightmare to knit with, which is probably how I ended up with the ball as a swap item in the first place, lol. I tried a second green but it was too fine compared to the hat yarn. So I am using the brown, Gnatalie Gnome will be a brunette. The hat still needs a wash and a block so pardon the lumpiness.

Aloha Tahoe! MKAL is off of the needles! Yay! I used 49 grams / 675 yards of light laceweight (1300 yards per 100 grams) on US 3 / 3.25 mm needles. It too needs a wash and a block but here is a photo of the blob. I added extra beads in the final rows of clue 4 and on the bind-off. After spreading it out I see that I could (should??) have added beads to the first part of clue 4. There is a wide swath of no beads. The designer only put beads in the final ten pattern rows but not in the prior twenty rows. I am not frogging back nor am I sewing them on. I used 1675 beads.

.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Greetings LPers! I see it has been a busy couple of days, lots of chatting going on. Not much for me to add. I was assigned the executor of my mother's and her husband's estate years ago. His sons were actually happy that it was me, lol.
> 
> Welcome back to Florida Caryn. It used to be the weather that brought people down here, now it is taxes.
> 
> ...


Lovely work, Melanie.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Lots going on here. Love the start of your Gnome, Melanie.
> The baby blanket is very sweet JanetLee, and such a lovely color.
> Karen, so sorry about the difficulties you are having with getting your moms affairs straightened out. It seems to me that the person who got herself to be poa is the one that now should be responsible to pay the bills.
> I do love your afghan beginningsl
> ...


Thank you, Caryn. Good to hear from you! Those are beautiful crocuses. When do you plan to move? 
Edit: Nevermind, I saw in later posts that you are building a house.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Sounds as bad as what I went through with my brother. For years I had been taking care of our mother's finances, etc. My name was on all her accounts, pretty much everything. I paid her bills on line for her, etc. Then John decided since he was the eldest it was his job to take care of it all. He got her to sign over a POA and put a lot of things in both our names. Then he gets into one of his "moods" (alcoholic and drug addict) and starts a lot of problems. Long story short, our mother disowned both of us, (she did that to our sister back in the early 1970s) and turned everything over to her "boyfriend". Hope she is happy. I have not heard from her in over 4 years. I hope that the nursing home she is in is taking good care of her. I seriously doubt it from when I visited there in 2014. The conditions were questionable, but was lots better than the house she had been living it. I did my best to get it condemned, it was in such horrible shape. But legally there is nothing I can do now. It was just sad that after over 25 years of helping her that my brother was able to alienate her. She was never an easy woman to get along with.


It seems you have made peace with the situation, JanetLee. That's a sad story.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Greetings LPers! I see it has been a busy couple of days, lots of chatting going on. Not much for me to add. I was assigned the executor of my mother's and her husband's estate years ago. His sons were actually happy that it was me, lol.
> 
> Welcome back to Florida Caryn. It used to be the weather that brought people down here, now it is taxes.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous work, as always, Melanie. That is a LOT of beads.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Melanie- most people, like me, are going to look at your shawl and think that's the way it was supposed to be. There are already so many on it, and it is absolutely gorgeous, please don't apologize for not adding more. Once you've blocked it, it will probably look even better!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks so much, Caryn. Another move. At least you know what you are getting into, moving back. And you've had practice moving from Florida.
> 
> Thanks so much for the crocuses. So glad to see them. We had snow today. Indiana hates to give up winter.


Yeah, looks like home...
Notifications dropped yet again 3 pages back...
Hugs to the group, don't want to leave anyone out!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

The fairy is gorgeous, and that blue quilt is a wonderful remembrance. I've made that pattern more than once to use up scraps (the first larger quilt I finished was a Boston Commons, and I made it for my late husband--it wore out, so I no longer have it, but I have always loved that layout). Karen, I do hope things continue to settle for you. You have been through so much. The baby blanket, hat, and shawl are all great, too.

Julie, glad your family is safe. What a tragedy...I will never understand people who want to do such violence. My heart goes out to the victims and their families as well.

My weekend was busy; we went up Saturday and met my parents to take them to lunch, and then we went (next door to the restaurant) to the home improvement store where Bub picked up a couple of rose bushes that he wants to plant outside. He got one red and one yellow. Then we went out to my folks' house for a bit, where Mother gave me a couple of cuttings off her roses, which I'm hoping to root. We got home late and then had to grab a bite of supper. Sunday I worked on the project (now started over for the fourth time and I think finally going right...one broken needle later) and did some cleaning up, baked some bread, and in general puttered. It was also my grandson's birthday, though I live too far away to see him on impulse. I'm sure they had a good time.

The birds are coming in droves now--he wants to get a bird feeder, as we have at least three pairs of cardinals (my favorite bird, and Barbara, that's one I really missed living in NM--never understood why they lived in Arizona but not there), several blue jays, and loads of others. It's quite a change from pigeons, doves, and finches! I need to go down and check the garden space under the tarp to see if the grass is clearing out so I can start pulling out the roots, too. The coming week should be fairly warm and I hope to get something done in the garden space before the rain comes again.

Now I hope to get caught up after being off the computer most of the weekend!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Yeah, looks like home...
> Notifications dropped yet again 3 pages back...
> Hugs to the group, don't want to leave anyone out!


 :sm24: :sm24: That's how it goes in Indiana. Winter/False Spring/Winter/2nd False Spring/YAY! It's here!/No, it's not/Ok, maybe this will be spring. 

Yep, I have what Gary had the other week. I feel miserable. Not cleaning, except for what can't be put off, resting, drinking water, drowning my sorrows in vitamin C.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

sisu said:


> Lots going on here. Love the start of your Gnome, Melanie.
> The baby blanket is very sweet JanetLee, and such a lovely color.
> Karen, so sorry about the difficulties you are having with getting your moms affairs straightened out. It seems to me that the person who got herself to be poa is the one that now should be responsible to pay the bills.
> I do love your afghan beginningsl
> ...


Caryn, do enjoy your move. I always enjoyed the downsizing when we were moving around the country. We've been here for 25 years almost and the house is so full of junque (haha) I can hardly move around and we can barely park the cars in the garage.

It was up to 77 degrees yesterday and almost 75F today. Beautiful outside with lots of blue skies and a slight breeze. We can here the surf, it's about 2 blocks away. I guess Wed. or Thurs. it's supposed to rain.

I've been making an infinity scarf, I hope they are still in fashion. I'll be making them for Christmas presents for my daughters and granddaughters. Or some I may make cowls, depends on how bored I get with them.

I was wrong about having found the pattern for the Elaborated Print of the Wave in Barbara Walker's pattern book, I am still looking for it in my library. I really need to find it to make sure I have the complete pattern before I start the tablecloth. I am very anxious to start it. I'm tired of doing so many other types of pattern stitches, it's time to get back to lace!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Greetings LPers! I see it has been a busy couple of days, lots of chatting going on. Not much for me to add. I was assigned the executor of my mother's and her husband's estate years ago. His sons were actually happy that it was me, lol.
> 
> Welcome back to Florida Caryn. It used to be the weather that brought people down here, now it is taxes.
> 
> ...


Very beautiful work, Melanie. The beads do really set off the work both on the gnome and on the shawl. I see what you mean about the middle with no beads, but I'm sure it'll look fine when it's washed and blocked.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Your flowers give me hope that Spring will come, just not soon enough
> :sm22: :sm22:


So true. The flowers here are saying spring, but it is still pretty chilly!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks so much, Caryn. Another move. At least you know what you are getting into, moving back. And you've had practice moving from Florida.
> 
> Thanks so much for the crocuses. So glad to see them. We had snow today. Indiana hates to give up winter.


Oh my. That looks so pretty, but March snow is hard to like!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Beautiful crocus, one of my spring favorites.


You're welcome. They really are pretty this year.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Those crocuses are just fabulous- what a glorious colour!
> 
> Given that you've lived in Florida before- it sounds like definitely the right thing to do.
> You will have a busy time, as you prepare for the move!


The way the sun was shining on them really made the purple shine.

Yes, as much as I am excited about the new space, I will miss the mountains here. Moving is always disruptive, but it does give me a chance to declutter again.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Have you had input into the design?


Yes, in fact we will be going to meet with the designer at the end of the month to go over all the choices.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Greetings LPers! I see it has been a busy couple of days, lots of chatting going on. Not much for me to add. I was assigned the executor of my mother's and her husband's estate years ago. His sons were actually happy that it was me, lol.
> 
> Welcome back to Florida Caryn. It used to be the weather that brought people down here, now it is taxes.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the welcome back, Melanie. We will be in Ocala this time
Your gnome hat is adorable. Looking forward to seeing the shawl all blocked out, but it sure looks pretty already. The beads are lovely just as they are!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is sad, JanetLee- I had gathered for some time that family relations for you were less than great,
> Alcoholism can wreak such havoc-
> Sometimes the only thing is to let go, and just carry on with your own life,
> rather as I have had to do, since Fale's relatives interfered in our situation.


And that is exactly what I do. They live their lives, I live mine. We were never really close as children either. She constantly pitted us against each other until we finally realized what she was doing. Such is life, sad tothink, but there are folks out there in much worse situations. I am lucky in that I was able to get out of it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> So sorry, JanetLee. Hugs.


Thank you.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks so much, dear Julie. Gary had to stop the car and turn around multiple times and finally park along the side of the road, while I walked in the snow trying to keep my camera dry till I could get the picture.  He truly is so supportive.


So happy to hear I am not the only one! I can take 40 or more of a single tree trying to get the "just right" result. ????


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Oh no. That's awful. Hubby started to have problems with a cousin who was supposed to be 1 of 3 poa's for an aunt who has just gone into a care facility. This aunt is not expected to live long, we've been told that for awhile, but she keeps hanging on. This cousin jumped into the deep end of alcoholism, and items from the aunts house had begun to disappear. Besides selling the house, the 3 poa's were supposed to sell off all the furniture and other stuff in the house that she didn't take and her son (also in poor health and in a care facility) didn't want. The aunt's body may be failing, but her mind is clear and active. With the aunt's permission, the above mentioned cousin was removed from the list of poa's. They were afraid she would start dipping into the money next. Now this cousin is stirring up all sorts of trouble trying to make my hubby and the other poa look like criminals. She's angry, apparently, because she blames hubby for taking away her "job". I almost laughed when he told me, but it really is a serious situation. Maybe she thought she should be paid for being a poa? She would have been, if she hadn't been a family member. Hubby has not been offered, nor has he requested, any payment for all the hours he's spent taking care of legal matters for this aunt, and miles on his car. If something really big had come along, I'm sure the aunt would have insisted on repaying him, but so far it's been much smaller things (but a lot of them). This cousin has become very vicious.
> 
> You probably didn't expect to become a millionaire from taking care of your mother's finances and other things, and dealing with her difficult personality. But it really is shameful that your brother did what he did. Sounds like he demolished all your hard work in a very short time. Personally, I think you are right to cut off communications. No one needs that kind of stress in their lives. Did you also sever communications with your brother? I wouldn't blame you if you did. Ugh.


All I was trying to do was make her life a bit easier, after all, she was my mother and isn't that what you are supposed to do? Yes, John managed to destroy it all inless than three months. I have not talked to him since November 2014, but I did send a Christmas card this past year.

I do not know if they will make any sort of contact, John and his wife. Time will tell. But I do have contact with their two daughters.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Greetings LPers! I see it has been a busy couple of days, lots of chatting going on. Not much for me to add. I was assigned the executor of my mother's and her husband's estate years ago. His sons were actually happy that it was me, lol.
> 
> Welcome back to Florida Caryn. It used to be the weather that brought people down here, now it is taxes.
> 
> ...


What a sweet hat! The blob looks interesting, hoping to see it blocked soon!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The fairy is gorgeous, and that blue quilt is a wonderful remembrance. I've made that pattern more than once to use up scraps (the first larger quilt I finished was a Boston Commons, and I made it for my late husband--it wore out, so I no longer have it, but I have always loved that layout). Karen, I do hope things continue to settle for you. You have been through so much. The baby blanket, hat, and shawl are all great, too.
> 
> Julie, glad your family is safe. What a tragedy...I will never understand people who want to do such violence. My heart goes out to the victims and their families as well.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you had a great weekend. I didn't know you could do cuttings from roses. It will be so nice to have roses from your mom.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> :sm24: :sm24: That's how it goes in Indiana. Winter/False Spring/Winter/2nd False Spring/YAY! It's here!/No, it's not/Ok, maybe this will be spring.
> 
> Yep, I have what Gary had the other week. I feel miserable. Not cleaning, except for what can't be put off, resting, drinking water, drowning my sorrows in vitamin C.


Oh no, Bev. Take care and, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> It seems you have made peace with the situation, JanetLee. That's a sad story.


Yes, I have and the funny thing is hubby says I seem more at peace with it. I still envy him his big happy weird family though. And he still has both his parents. After seeing what it has been like for me, he is going to be more than willing to let his older sister take care of everything. Not worth all the emotional upheaval.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> :sm24: :sm24: That's how it goes in Indiana. Winter/False Spring/Winter/2nd False Spring/YAY! It's here!/No, it's not/Ok, maybe this will be spring.
> 
> Yep, I have what Gary had the other week. I feel miserable. Not cleaning, except for what can't be put off, resting, drinking water, drowning my sorrows in vitamin C.


Yuck, yuck and then yuck again! Hope you recover quickly.

Right now I am lucky enough to be sitting on my front porch in the dappled sun light with 72 degrees and a light breeze making the chimes talk! Just finished a scarf, nothing special, just wanted to try out one of thonse one row lace patterns. Looks good. It was a cotton yarn that is a bit rough. Will definitely need to use a softener on it.

It is a cone yarn and I have started crocheting an afghan with the rest of it. It is an easy pattern so will be my go to when I just have a few minutes to sit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Hugs, Julie. So many heartbreaks, dear.


Thank you Bev! 
One has to learn to look beyond these childhood issues. I decided when I reached 21, that I had to take responsibility for myself, and my decisions, rather than claiming it was all my parents' fault.

I have realised since, that some people never reach that point, but continue to blame their up-bringing for all their problems.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks so much, dear Julie. Gary had to stop the car and turn around multiple times and finally park along the side of the road, while I walked in the snow trying to keep my camera dry till I could get the picture.  He truly is so supportive.


 :sm24: It is great that Gary is there for you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> When I ready stories like yours, it makes me wonder why people do these things, and think they are absolutely right about what they do and say.
> 
> My mother had a tendency to be that way, too. Not very loving, but always overly nosy. I didn't find out until a few years ago how nosy and intrusive she had been toward my older sister. That's why I've never kept a journal or diary, I knew my mother's intrusive nature, then when hubby had a "midlife crisis", he used everything he thought he knew about me to hurt me and destroy my life. My two children, in their teen years, would have done the same. The very last thing I need is for someone looking for ammunition to use against me to find a book of personal thoughts.
> 
> Life can sure be a hidden mine field.


Ulterior motives, and hidden agendae unfortunately!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Lovely work, Melanie.


Sure is!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The fairy is gorgeous, and that blue quilt is a wonderful remembrance. I've made that pattern more than once to use up scraps (the first larger quilt I finished was a Boston Commons, and I made it for my late husband--it wore out, so I no longer have it, but I have always loved that layout). Karen, I do hope things continue to settle for you. You have been through so much. The baby blanket, hat, and shawl are all great, too.
> 
> Julie, glad your family is safe. What a tragedy...I will never understand people who want to do such violence. My heart goes out to the victims and their families as well.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Sorlenna- it is leading to a major shake-up of our Gun Laws.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> The way the sun was shining on them really made the purple shine.
> 
> Yes, as much as I am excited about the new space, I will miss the mountains here. Moving is always disruptive, but it does give me a chance to declutter again.


Is Florida very flat?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Yes, in fact we will be going to meet with the designer at the end of the month to go over all the choices.


That sounds absolutely ideal!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> And that is exactly what I do. They live their lives, I live mine. We were never really close as children either. She constantly pitted us against each other until we finally realized what she was doing. Such is life, sad tothink, but there are folks out there in much worse situations. I am lucky in that I was able to get out of it.


A sense of humour can bring a lot of relief, too! It's a very good anti-dote to pain!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Sounds like you had a great weekend. I didn't know you could do cuttings from roses. It will be so nice to have roses from your mom.


Cuttings are often very successful as a way of propagating roses!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Caryn, do enjoy your move. I always enjoyed the downsizing when we were moving around the country. We've been here for 25 years almost and the house is so full of junque (haha) I can hardly move around and we can barely park the cars in the garage.
> 
> It was up to 77 degrees yesterday and almost 75F today. Beautiful outside with lots of blue skies and a slight breeze. We can here the surf, it's about 2 blocks away. I guess Wed. or Thurs. it's supposed to rain.
> 
> ...


What wonderful weather you have, Dodie. I'm jealous.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> So happy to hear I am not the only one! I can take 40 or more of a single tree trying to get the "just right" result. ????


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> Oh no, Bev. Take care and, hope you feel better soon.


Thanks, JanetLee and Caryn. I have been trying to sleep, but to uncomfortable too sleep. Which doesn't help with the recovery.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> Sounds like you had a great weekend. I didn't know you could do cuttings from roses. It will be so nice to have roses from your mom.


When hubby does this he takes a rose with at least two leaf junctions, buries it up to the rose, place a glass jar over it and then keeps it well watered. Well, I keep it well watered! Works like a charm.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A sense of humour can bring a lot of relief, too! It's a very good anti-dote to pain!


So true! I remember after my children died I would see folks that were unhappy, I would tell them to smile, it could be a lot worse. They just didn't understand.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, JanetLee and Caryn. I have been trying to sleep, but to uncomfortable too sleep. Which doesn't help with the recovery.


Ah, sleep, one of those four lettered words we are not supposed to do! Yes, four letters! Five spaces, four letters. :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> So true! I remember after my children died I would see folks that were unhappy, I would tell them to smile, it could be a lot worse. They just didn't understand.


You are very brave, JanetLee.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Good day LPer's, and good evening to our eastern hemisphere readers. I have picked up MMario's Star of Bruce as my daily lunch break knitting project. This is the last design he released prior to his death. Still seems surreal that he is no longer here. It is an eight panel circle shawl, or could be a blanket depending upon yarn choice. I am using Loops N Threads Woolike in navy blue with clear AB 8/0 beads. 

Hope you feel better soon Bev (eschlemania). I am glad Gary is helpful. I was joking with DH yesterday that I have made it to 'old age', lol. Everything ached yesterday, headache, intestinal upset, lower back, right thigh, left knee, an unexpected period with cramping, and hot flashes. And my new heels have a really tight toe box so my toes were unhappy by the end of the day. I think that was all, but hey, in 'old age' the memory also goes awry, lol. This, or rather these, too shall pass. I am not complaining, these are all minor issues. Just finding humor in life. And as DH pointed out, I just rode my bike 150 miles in two days so I am in reasonable condition. 

Julie (lurker2) - answering for Caryn about Florida. Most of Florida is very flat, think prairies or steppes but without the surrounding mountains. The northern half of the state does have some rolling hills. Caryn will be in the rolling hills area, although the hills are very mild. It is also forested in her area, mostly pine trees. I am in the south which has swamp so no forests. I think the highest point in Florida is around 300 feet (91 metres). I have biked up this 'mountain' although it starts at 100 feet above sea level so only a 200 foot climb, lol. Caryn used to live at the top of the 'mountain', remember the photo of the lace shawl on a 'Go Melanie Go' sign?

Sorry about the continued cold temperatures everyone is having. Y'all can come down to Florida too. :-D My air conditioner is on as the daytime temps are around 80 F / 27 C, nights are within five to ten degrees cooler. We are very temperate here. 

Hope all will be well,

Melanie


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> All I was trying to do was make her life a bit easier, after all, she was my mother and isn't that what you are supposed to do? Yes, John managed to destroy it all inless than three months. I have not talked to him since November 2014, but I did send a Christmas card this past year.
> 
> I do not know if they will make any sort of contact, John and his wife. Time will tell. But I do have contact with their two daughters.


It always seems to take less time to destroy than to build up. At least for your own sake, you know you did what was right....even if none of the relatives see it that way. I hope you don't miss their personal brand of poison in your day-to-day life. No one needs that.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Bev!
> One has to learn to look beyond these childhood issues. I decided when I reached 21, that I had to take responsibility for myself, and my decisions, rather than claiming it was all my parents' fault.
> 
> I have realised since, that some people never reach that point, but continue to blame their up-bringing for all their problems.


Good for you!

I am sick to death of hearing adults, even "senior citizens", blaming their parents for their own faults and shortcomings. My own sister is one of them. She's gotten a nasty response from me occasionally when she does this, and acts like she has no idea of what I'm talking about. When she reached menopause, she blamed mom for not providing her with a perfect diet as a child so she wouldn't have bone density issues now. I wanted to scream! She was a registered nurse for several years after high school, I asked her why she didn't make necessary changes in nutrition after she left home. She must have studied something about nutrition and diet in nurses training. But she looked at me like a deer in headlights. It somehow never occurred to her to learn about these things on her own. Disgusting.....


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Sorlenna- it is leading to a major shake-up of our Gun Laws.


I hope the people in your government will put a lot more thought into those laws than what is going on here. People here are so polarized on this subject, as well as a lot of others. One side wants no guns of any kind to be legal, the other side wants no regulation at all. No common sense at all.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Good day LPer's, and good evening to our eastern hemisphere readers. I have picked up MMario's Star of Bruce as my daily lunch break knitting project. This is the last design he released prior to his death. Still seems surreal that he is no longer here. It is an eight panel circle shawl, or could be a blanket depending upon yarn choice. I am using Loops N Threads Woolike in navy blue with clear AB 8/0 beads.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon Bev (eschlemania). I am glad Gary is helpful. I was joking with DH yesterday that I have made it to 'old age', lol. Everything ached yesterday, headache, intestinal upset, lower back, right thigh, left knee, an unexpected period with cramping, and hot flashes. And my new heels have a really tight toe box so my toes were unhappy by the end of the day. I think that was all, but hey, in 'old age' the memory also goes awry, lol. This, or rather these, too shall pass. I am not complaining, these are all minor issues. Just finding humor in life. And as DH pointed out, I just rode my bike 150 miles in two days so I am in reasonable condition.
> 
> ...


I think I'll pass on your summer weather- high temps and humidity. When we visited Disney World many years ago, it rained HARD, every day around 3 p.m. Hurricanes that hit you leave a lot more damage than here. By the time they reach my neck of the woods, they have usually fizzled out. When I see the extreme weather going on in the rest of the country, I'm happy to stay right here.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Caryn, do enjoy your move. I always enjoyed the downsizing when we were moving around the country. We've been here for 25 years almost and the house is so full of junque (haha) I can hardly move around and we can barely park the cars in the garage.
> 
> It was up to 77 degrees yesterday and almost 75F today. Beautiful outside with lots of blue skies and a slight breeze. We can here the surf, it's about 2 blocks away. I guess Wed. or Thurs. it's supposed to rain.
> 
> ...


Dodie -try Sharon Miller's book -- can't think of the name right now, but Shetland Lace. I believe it is in there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Good day LPer's, and good evening to our eastern hemisphere readers. I have picked up MMario's Star of Bruce as my daily lunch break knitting project. This is the last design he released prior to his death. Still seems surreal that he is no longer here. It is an eight panel circle shawl, or could be a blanket depending upon yarn choice. I am using Loops N Threads Woolike in navy blue with clear AB 8/0 beads.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon Bev (eschlemania). I am glad Gary is helpful. I was joking with DH yesterday that I have made it to 'old age', lol. Everything ached yesterday, headache, intestinal upset, lower back, right thigh, left knee, an unexpected period with cramping, and hot flashes. And my new heels have a really tight toe box so my toes were unhappy by the end of the day. I think that was all, but hey, in 'old age' the memory also goes awry, lol. This, or rather these, too shall pass. I am not complaining, these are all minor issues. Just finding humor in life. And as DH pointed out, I just rode my bike 150 miles in two days so I am in reasonable condition.
> 
> ...


Melanie- sorry old age is 'biting'!!!! It does have a bad habit of catching up with you!

And thanks for the description of Florida-
I have been far too long at the computer- busy day ahead- must go and start getting 'into gear'!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Good for you!
> 
> I am sick to death of hearing adults, even "senior citizens", blaming their parents for their own faults and shortcomings. My own sister is one of them. She's gotten a nasty response from me occasionally when she does this, and acts like she has no idea of what I'm talking about. When she reached menopause, she blamed mom for not providing her with a perfect diet as a child so she wouldn't have bone density issues now. I wanted to scream! She was a registered nurse for several years after high school, I asked her why she didn't make necessary changes in nutrition after she left home. She must have studied something about nutrition and diet in nurses training. But she looked at me like a deer in headlights. It somehow never occurred to her to learn about these things on her own. Disgusting.....


I can really sympathise with you- it does show a general lack of maturity!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> I hope the people in your government will put a lot more thought into those laws than what is going on here. People here are so polarized on this subject, as well as a lot of others. One side wants no guns of any kind to be legal, the other side wants no regulation at all. No common sense at all.


We don't have as wealthy a Gun Lobby with Political Ambitions as you do in the US- thank god!

There will be a major statement, perhaps later today- I think I heard that Jacinda (PM) has managed to get the agreement of the entire Parliament.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> Dodie -try Sharon Miller's book -- can't think of the name right now, but Shetland Lace. I believe it is in there.


mentioning Shetland====the magic of Shetland lace knitting by Elizabeth lovick page 107 pattern sized 17.12 print of the wave.

wrapped in lace by Margaret stove. compares Shetland print of the wave with Estonian twig patterns. is only a brief mention one photo no patterns.

is there a separate pattern called elongated or is it just because of the laciness? not seeing any calls for dropping excess wrapped stitches.

elongated stitch named wave. but not really tablecloth-ish.?
https://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-wave-stitch/

now this one has possibilities:
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/print-o-the-wave-stole


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Good day LPer's, and good evening to our eastern hemisphere readers. I have picked up MMario's Star of Bruce as my daily lunch break knitting project. This is the last design he released prior to his death. Still seems surreal that he is no longer here. It is an eight panel circle shawl, or could be a blanket depending upon yarn choice. I am using Loops N Threads Woolike in navy blue with clear AB 8/0 beads.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon Bev (eschlemania). I am glad Gary is helpful. I was joking with DH yesterday that I have made it to 'old age', lol. Everything ached yesterday, headache, intestinal upset, lower back, right thigh, left knee, an unexpected period with cramping, and hot flashes. And my new heels have a really tight toe box so my toes were unhappy by the end of the day. I think that was all, but hey, in 'old age' the memory also goes awry, lol. This, or rather these, too shall pass. I am not complaining, these are all minor issues. Just finding humor in life. And as DH pointed out, I just rode my bike 150 miles in two days so I am in reasonable condition.
> 
> ...


Is MMario's last design released yet? I have looked for it but have not been able to find it.

I imagine the after effect of the bike ride are the same after running a marathon. I have done about 20 of those. Funstuff. ????


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> It always seems to take less time to destroy than to build up. At least for your own sake, you know you did what was right....even if none of the relatives see it that way. I hope you don't miss their personal brand of poison in your day-to-day life. No one needs that.


True, I just hope John has not done the same with the inheritance his wife received from her father. He was a cardiac surgeon in Texas.

My remaining aunt was not surprised this happened. Her and her daughter are the only family members I am in contact with usually. I do e-mail my nieces but not very much.

And no, I do not miss the "drama".


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Good day LPer's, and good evening to our eastern hemisphere readers. I have picked up MMario's Star of Bruce as my daily lunch break knitting project. This is the last design he released prior to his death. Still seems surreal that he is no longer here. It is an eight panel circle shawl, or could be a blanket depending upon yarn choice. I am using Loops N Threads Woolike in navy blue with clear AB 8/0 beads.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon Bev (eschlemania). I am glad Gary is helpful. I was joking with DH yesterday that I have made it to 'old age', lol. Everything ached yesterday, headache, intestinal upset, lower back, right thigh, left knee, an unexpected period with cramping, and hot flashes. And my new heels have a really tight toe box so my toes were unhappy by the end of the day. I think that was all, but hey, in 'old age' the memory also goes awry, lol. This, or rather these, too shall pass. I am not complaining, these are all minor issues. Just finding humor in life. And as DH pointed out, I just rode my bike 150 miles in two days so I am in reasonable condition.
> 
> ...


I am feeling better today. We shall see how the rest of the week goes. Tomorrow is a pretty full day as far as cleaning.

I read a book one time that started out with this sentence: "Growing old is like sucking peanut butter through a straw. What doesn't hurt, doesn't work."  Besides I think most of us are farther along in the journey than you are, and would be happy with your complaints after riding 150 miles on a bike.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> mentioning Shetland====the magic of Shetland lace knitting by Elizabeth lovick page 107 pattern sized 17.12 print of the wave.
> 
> wrapped in lace by Margaret stove. compares Shetland print of the wave with Estonian twig patterns. is only a brief mention one photo no patterns.
> 
> ...


Love the second one Nancylea


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> What wonderful weather you have, Dodie. I'm jealous.


Beverly, this time of year the weather Sunday and yesterday was a complete fluke. Usually, it's chilly and rainy. That was the middle of Sept. type weather. Today is going to be more normal, 60+F with some clouds and rain predicted for later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

run4fittness said:


> So true! I remember after my children died I would see folks that were unhappy, I would tell them to smile, it could be a lot worse. They just didn't understand.


JanetLee, I didn't know you had children that passed. I am so sorry. I had my first die and know how hard it was, I can't imagine losing more than one. You must have been devastated for a long time. Sixty years later it still hurts me sometimes. But, we do need to keep going, so we do generally with smiles on our faces as that's what is expected. I empathize.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Dodie -try Sharon Miller's book -- can't think of the name right now, but Shetland Lace. I believe it is in there.


Thank you, DeEtta, I had pulled out Sharon's book last night and, yes, there it was. I was so pleased I yelled out loud "Eureka!". I had probably pulled out 10 of my pattern books and that one Heirloom Knitting) was in the wrong place so I didn't see it until I was putting the others back. I found it right off. Now to decide whether I want to make the edging at the same time or attach them afterward. Always more decisions before one can get to work on a major project. I'm just glad I finally have found the book.

I had taken each row and put it on a separate card, but couldn't remember how to decipher how I had put it out until I had seen her pattern. Now I have that all figured out, it's just how to do the edging. If the table wasn't so long (73.5") I'd just put it on after, but with two to do and that length I may do them at the same time. What do you all think?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I am feeling better today. We shall see how the rest of the week goes. Tomorrow is a pretty full day as far as cleaning.
> 
> I read a book one time that started out with this sentence: "Growing old is like sucking peanut butter through a straw. What doesn't hurt, doesn't work."  Besides I think most of us are farther along in the journey than you are, and would be happy with your complaints after riding 150 miles on a bike.


I like that quote!!!

So glad you are feeling better!

Has Gary had do your work (cleaning) on his own, while you've been sick?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> JanetLee, I didn't know you had children that passed. I am so sorry. I had my first die and know how hard it was, I can't imagine losing more than one. You must have been devastated for a long time. Sixty years later it still hurts me sometimes. But, we do need to keep going, so we do generally with smiles on our faces as that's what is expected. I empathize.


Dodie- there has been quite a number of us in that category- but not all losing all their children- there's me, and Norma also had lost her second boy.

A very sad camaraderie.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

nancylea57 said:


> mentioning Shetland====the magic of Shetland lace knitting by Elizabeth lovick page 107 pattern sized 17.12 print of the wave.
> 
> wrapped in lace by Margaret stove. compares Shetland print of the wave with Estonian twig patterns. is only a brief mention one photo no patterns.
> 
> ...


Look in Sharon Miller's, Heirloom Knitting, or on my (Dodie Reed) Ravelry project "table runner". It's a really beautiful pattern which she says is a 4-star pattern. I assume that's "difficulty", but the second row is always purl so I'm not so sure about that. I just fell in love with it and think it will make a really great tablecloth, the table runner was very well received and is still sitting on her dining room table. I don't know how to do a url for the above, sorry.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> JanetLee, I didn't know you had children that passed. I am so sorry. I had my first die and know how hard it was, I can't imagine losing more than one. You must have been devastated for a long time. Sixty years later it still hurts me sometimes. But, we do need to keep going, so we do generally with smiles on our faces as that's what is expected. I empathize.


Thank you. It will be 40 years this November. It amazing me sometimes to realize the sheer number of folks who have lost children. My heart goes out to each and every one of them.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dodie- there has been quite a number of us in that category- but not all losing all their children- there's me, and Norma also had lost her second boy.
> 
> A very sad camaraderie.


Hugs everyone. ????


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> I am feeling better today. We shall see how the rest of the week goes. Tomorrow is a pretty full day as far as cleaning.
> 
> I read a book one time that started out with this sentence: "Growing old is like sucking peanut butter through a straw. What doesn't hurt, doesn't work."  Besides I think most of us are farther along in the journey than you are, and would be happy with your complaints after riding 150 miles on a bike.


Beverly, Glad your feeling better. I love your quote and agree fully with the sentiment. I can no longer imagine riding 5 miles on a bike much less 150 miles. Yes, I'd love to have complaints about the bike ride also! Keep riding, just watch out for the idiots in the cars. My dh was riding his motorcycle once and some fellow (very nicely put) ran over his foot with the idiot's car was so close to him. Very poorly written, but you get the idea. Be safe out there!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Thank you, DeEtta, I had pulled out Sharon's book last night and, yes, there it was. I was so pleased I yelled out loud "Eureka!". I had probably pulled out 10 of my pattern books and that one Heirloom Knitting) was in the wrong place so I didn't see it until I was putting the others back. I found it right off. Now to decide whether I want to make the edging at the same time or attach them afterward. Always more decisions before one can get to work on a major project. I'm just glad I finally have found the book.
> 
> I had taken each row and put it on a separate card, but couldn't remember how to decipher how I had put it out until I had seen her pattern. Now I have that all figured out, it's just how to do the edging. If the table wasn't so long (73.5") I'd just put it on after, but with two to do and that length I may do them at the same time. What do you all think?


First, glad you found it. I've toyed with it several times and want to make it myself, but I had in mind using in a semi-circular shawl. Well, its just an idea....... At least for now.

As to edging first or later, I tend to prefer to put the edgings on later. Thay way, I keep the freedom to make design changes up until the very end. In this case, you may consider waiting until the panel is done and if necessary adjust the edging for just a bit more length if you need it. Easy enough to do by changing up the faggotting join and adding an insertion. Either way, I'm sure it will be a knock-out. I love that pattern.

Please show pictures when you can.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I like that quote!!!
> 
> So glad you are feeling better!
> 
> Has Gary had do your work (cleaning) on his own, while you've been sick?


Gary went out this afternoon and did our new church. His part. He's not so good at cleaning bathrooms.  THurs we'll go in and do some more and then finish up on Sat. The new job is going very well. They are so pleased with our work-light switches and bathrooms were in such a horrible state. They look so much better, now that we've been there a month. The gal they had did not clean very much. . .at all!

Yeah, that quote is one of my favorites.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you. It will be 40 years this November. It amazing me sometimes to realize the sheer number of folks who have lost children. My heart goes out to each and every one of them.


I can not imagine how it feels to lose a child. Hugs to you, Dodie and Julie.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Beverly, Glad your feeling better. I love your quote and agree fully with the sentiment. I can no longer imagine riding 5 miles on a bike much less 150 miles. Yes, I'd love to have complaints about the bike ride also! Keep riding, just watch out for the idiots in the cars. My dh was riding his motorcycle once and some fellow (very nicely put) ran over his foot with the idiot's car was so close to him. Very poorly written, but you get the idea. Be safe out there!


Thanks, Dodie. I did some cleaning this afternoon and am feeling pretty good energywise. Yay!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> First, glad you found it. I've toyed with it several times and want to make it myself, but I had in mind using in a semi-circular shawl. Well, its just an idea....... At least for now.
> 
> As to edging first or later, I tend to prefer to put the edgings on later. Thay way, I keep the freedom to make design changes up until the very end. In this case, you may consider waiting until the panel is done and if necessary adjust the edging for just a bit more length if you need it. Easy enough to do by changing up the faggotting join and adding an insertion. Either way, I'm sure it will be a knock-out. I love that pattern.
> 
> Please show pictures when you can.


I love it, also, that's why I won't mind making it again for something else. I think I'll take your suggestion and do the edging afterward. Photos-I need instructions again. I've completely forgotten how to put them up, either in here or in Ravelry. It's just been too long ago and no, I don't have dementia, or at least I don't think so. My dh says not!


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Dodie R. said:


> Look in Sharon Miller's, Heirloom Knitting, or on my (Dodie Reed) Ravelry project "table runner". It's a really beautiful pattern which she says is a 4-star pattern. I assume that's "difficulty", but the second row is always purl so I'm not so sure about that. I just fell in love with it and think it will make a really great tablecloth, the table runner was very well received and is still sitting on her dining room table. I don't know how to do a url for the above, sorry.


urls are fairly simple, open the page you want to share in 'second' window, right click in the address space, hit copy, transfer back to where you want to post the url right click and paste.

if picture is already on computer, use the browse tag third grouping down from typing area, nest to add attachment, choose area where picture is stored photos. camera roll whatever, click picture to get in file box, hit enter, it will return here and there will be red ink all around add attachment button, hit add attachment. after it comes back to normal you can scroll down and caption picture just remember to hit enter /add buttons at each step of the way or you won't update and save your brilliance,

ps ravelry won't let me see you. I don't have Sharon's book that I've found yet still perusing my shelves in case.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Hugs everyone. ????


Excellent idea, JanetLee- a group hug is a great idea!

(((((((((((((((((((((((((all of us, in need of a hug))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Gary went out this afternoon and did our new church. His part. He's not so good at cleaning bathrooms.  THurs we'll go in and do some more and then finish up on Sat. The new job is going very well. They are so pleased with our work-light switches and bathrooms were in such a horrible state. They look so much better, now that we've been there a month. The gal they had did not clean very much. . .at all!
> 
> Yeah, that quote is one of my favorites.


I am glad that Gary managed on his own! Even if he struggles a bit with bathrooms - (they are definitely not my favourite task in all of the housework I manage to keep on low priority!).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I can not imagine how it feels to lose a child. Hugs to you, Dodie and Julie.


Thanks Bev- when a child, up till then has kept good health, it is not something you anticipate!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> I am feeling better today. We shall see how the rest of the week goes. Tomorrow is a pretty full day as far as cleaning.
> 
> I read a book one time that started out with this sentence: "Growing old is like sucking peanut butter through a straw. What doesn't hurt, doesn't work."  Besides I think most of us are farther along in the journey than you are, and would be happy with your complaints after riding 150 miles on a bike.


Thanks for a good laugh Bev. I love that quote. 
I'm caught up now after skimming through 10 or so pages. I had went to my sister's house over the weekend. So briefly skimmed through LP one day. Now caught up.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Or a semi quote that MAY have come from Samuel Clemens (Mark Twain) - " Growing old is not for sissies ".

Got to get home with my shopping treasures so I don't lose the turkey and pork items. :sm24: Pre-shopping before mom's card is deactivated. I don't mind this time as her health care insurance will be taking over THAT account... anything with her name and SSN will be grabbed by Medicare... so future account registration will have to be in my name, etc.

One bonus of removal of her name from dad's account... I can temporarily take care of the bills again! :sm24: won't go into ALL the details of how I will be able to do this... this is a public chat section. :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Or a semi quote that MAY have come from Samuel Clemens (Mark Twain) - " Growing old is not for sissies ".
> 
> Got to get home with my shopping treasures so I don't lose the turkey and pork items. :sm24: Pre-shopping before mom's card is deactivated. I don't mind this time as her health care insurance will be taking over THAT account... anything with her name and SSN will be grabbed by Medicare... so future account registration will have to be in my name, etc.
> 
> One bonus of removal of her name from dad's account... I can temporarily take care of the bills again! :sm24: won't go into ALL the details of how I will be able to do this... this is a public chat section. :sm23: :sm24:


At least things are moving forward. And hou are getting back some control. I do not know why some people feel the need to poke into things they really should not, but they do. Do not fix what is not broken.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> JanetLee, I didn't know you had children that passed. I am so sorry. I had my first die and know how hard it was, I can't imagine losing more than one. You must have been devastated for a long time. Sixty years later it still hurts me sometimes. But, we do need to keep going, so we do generally with smiles on our faces as that's what is expected. I empathize.


Janet Lee, I didn't know this about you either. My heartfelt sympathies to both of you.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Or a semi quote that MAY have come from Samuel Clemens (Mark Twain) - " Growing old is not for sissies ".
> 
> Got to get home with my shopping treasures so I don't lose the turkey and pork items. :sm24: Pre-shopping before mom's card is deactivated. I don't mind this time as her health care insurance will be taking over THAT account... anything with her name and SSN will be grabbed by Medicare... so future account registration will have to be in my name, etc.
> 
> One bonus of removal of her name from dad's account... I can temporarily take care of the bills again! :sm24: won't go into ALL the details of how I will be able to do this... this is a public chat section. :sm23: :sm24:


Your quote at the top was also a favorite of George Burns'. I hope all this awful mess is straightened out for you soon. And if it works to your benefit when done, so much the better.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> Janet Lee, I didn't know this about you either. My heartfelt sympathies to both of you.


Neither did I, hugs to you. And to all those in this group who have lost children.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Janet Lee, I didn't know this about you either. My heartfelt sympathies to both of you.


Thank you and right back everyone who has experienced this.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> The fairy is gorgeous, and that blue quilt is a wonderful remembrance. I've made that pattern more than once to use up scraps (the first larger quilt I finished was a Boston Commons, and I made it for my late husband--it wore out, so I no longer have it, but I have always loved that layout). Karen, I do hope things continue to settle for you. You have been through so much. The baby blanket, hat, and shawl are all great, too.
> 
> Julie, glad your family is safe. What a tragedy...I will never understand people who want to do such violence. My heart goes out to the victims and their families as well.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Sorlenna. I hope I get to see some cardinals in Ohio. We left Tuesday morning and are spending the night in Greenfield, Indiana, about an hour east of Indianapolis. Fun getting through Indianapolis during rush hour. But we are settled in our room. It's rainy and cold, 43 degrees.

So nice to get some roses. I hope the cuttings work!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, JanetLee and Caryn. I have been trying to sleep, but to uncomfortable too sleep. Which doesn't help with the recovery.


I hope you are feel8ng better by now, Bev.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Good day LPer's, and good evening to our eastern hemisphere readers. I have picked up MMario's Star of Bruce as my daily lunch break knitting project. This is the last design he released prior to his death. Still seems surreal that he is no longer here. It is an eight panel circle shawl, or could be a blanket depending upon yarn choice. I am using Loops N Threads Woolike in navy blue with clear AB 8/0 beads.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon Bev (eschlemania). I am glad Gary is helpful. I was joking with DH yesterday that I have made it to 'old age', lol. Everything ached yesterday, headache, intestinal upset, lower back, right thigh, left knee, an unexpected period with cramping, and hot flashes. And my new heels have a really tight toe box so my toes were unhappy by the end of the day. I think that was all, but hey, in 'old age' the memory also goes awry, lol. This, or rather these, too shall pass. I am not complaining, these are all minor issues. Just finding humor in life. And as DH pointed out, I just rode my bike 150 miles in two days so I am in reasonable condition.
> 
> ...


You are funny, Melanie, talking about old age. I had to give up the fancy heels I wore daily when I worked because I have a Morton's neuroma in my left foot. DH had my Uggs stretched to open up the toe box and I can wear them again. Not really attractive, but who cares when it's 12 degrees.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you. It will be 40 years this November. It amazing me sometimes to realize the sheer number of folks who have lost children. My heart goes out to each and every one of them.


My heart breaks for you, JanetLee and the others in our group who lost children. That must be the hardest to endure.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> My heart breaks for you, JanetLee and the others in our group who lost children. That must be the hardest to endure.


Thank you, Barbara. What doesn't kill us makes us stronger, but sometimes I feel as weak as a limp noodle. The folks in this group are very supportive and I for one appreciate all of you for being out there.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

just got here again, and in a few areas we still have a little time to remember norma on the twentieth.. I only knew here through you all but she seemed so talented and skilled. i'm sorry I didn't know her longer / better but i'm sure she's thrilled to be where she is waiting to greet us as we come home.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

nancylea57 said:


> urls are fairly simple, open the page you want to share in 'second' window, right click in the address space, hit copy, transfer back to where you want to post the url right click and paste.
> 
> if picture is already on computer, use the browse tag third grouping down from typing area, nest to add attachment, choose area where picture is stored photos. camera roll whatever, click picture to get in file box, hit enter, it will return here and there will be red ink all around add attachment button, hit add attachment. after it comes back to normal you can scroll down and caption picture just remember to hit enter /add buttons at each step of the way or you won't update and save your brilliance,
> 
> ps ravelry won't let me see you. I don't have Sharon's book that I've found yet still perusing my shelves in case.


Thanks, NancyLea. I'll try to get pictures up tomorrow on the baby blanket, the ggrandkids sweaters and the sweater for me I just finished. See if I can get it right!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Excellent idea, JanetLee- a group hug is a great idea!
> 
> (((((((((((((((((((((((((all of us, in need of a hug))))))))))))))))))))))))))


That does feel great, I love hugs. The more the better. Thank you all.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you, Barbara. What doesn't kill us makes us stronger, but sometimes I feel as weak as a limp noodle. The folks in this group are very supportive and I for one appreciate all of you for being out there.[/quote/)
> 
> JanetLee is exactly right. It makes us stronger. We'll never forget, we'll always love, but we do move on and continue with our lives. I hope to see her again when I pass unless she's already reborn and that will be okay, too.
> 
> You are all wonderful people and I appreciate you, also. Thank you for being there for us, for whatever happens in our lives.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> That does feel great, I love hugs. The more the better. Thank you all.


! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

By the way I spoke for around half an hour with David (Norma's widower) this morning- I had not rung for a considerable time, but wanted to say something while it was still the twentieth. He had spoken with Sarah- their daughter earlier, by phone- she was particularly busy today- she lives in Conwy well to the north of where David is, in Edern. He will travel up there, on Sunday, I think he said, to have a roast meal with her and the three grandchildren who are still at home. His boy, Michael is living and working now, in Cambridge. They will meet up in June if all goes to plan.
Trixie their Spaniel, is a bit of a handful! inclined to leap up on his lap when he is in his chair!!!!
But he gets out to walk her, most days, on the beach.
I had hoped to get a bundle of dishrags off to him today- but had to put it to one side!
The Cicadas are very busy at night- Ringo chases them and eats them!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Dodie R. said:


> run4fittness said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you, Barbara. What doesn't kill us makes us stronger, but sometimes I feel as weak as a limp noodle. The folks in this group are very supportive and I for one appreciate all of you for being out there.[/quote/)
> ...


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

I could not imagine how to survive after losing a child. Kudos and hugs to all you strong women that have had to experience that.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

I won't/can't say that Spring is here. But, it has warmed up, the sun is out, the ice and snow are starting to melt and I saw a Robin this morning! The 4 pair of Cardinals are busy singing and flying to the feeders, the Chickadees are to the feeder and flying back and forth, and the Blue Jays are calling for peanuts, then calling the rest of the gang to come eat!

My Nephew requested a slouchy hat and scarf. The hat is done but I have started the scarf 3 times with different patterns and I'm just not happy with any of them... Will frog and look/start again with another pattern...

I'm just about done with the Old Shale cowl and the Granny Square shawl/shawlette. But am itching to do something else...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

In my back yard!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> I won't/can't say that Spring is here. But, it has warmed up, the sun is out, the ice and snow are starting to melt and I saw a Robin this morning! The 4 pair of Cardinals are busy singing and flying to the feeders, the Chickadees are to the feeder and flying back and forth, and the Blue Jays are calling for peanuts, then calling the rest of the gang to come eat!
> 
> My Nephew requested a slouchy hat and scarf. The hat is done but I have started the scarf 3 times with different patterns and I'm just not happy with any of them... Will frog and look/start again with another pattern...
> 
> I'm just about done with the Old Shale cowl and the Granny Square shawl/shawlette. But am itching to do something else...


How about the broken rib stitch, double moss, or some other texture stitch?


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> In my back yard!


JanetLee, they're gorgeous and no snow!!! You are taunting me :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: 
I should not have said anything about "maybe" Spring, we are now forecast for 7-10 cams of snow tonight/tomorrow...


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> How about the broken rib stitch, double moss, or some other texture stitch?


That's what I'm thinking, something textured but masculine :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> JanetLee, they're gorgeous and no snow!!! You are taunting me :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> I should not have said anything about "maybe" Spring, we are now forecast for 7-10 cams of snow tonight/tomorrow...


Just teasing! The rain and lower temps are supposed to be moving back in now. A lot cooler today and mostly cloudy.

Hubby likes the ones I mentioned, but there are a lot of good texture patterns to choose from. He also likes the 4 x 4 basket weave.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> In my back yard!


They are gorgeous, JanetLee.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> Just teasing! The rain and lower temps are supposed to be moving back in now. A lot cooler today and mostly cloudy.
> 
> Hubby likes the ones I mentioned, but there are a lot of good texture patterns to choose from. He also likes the 4 x 4 basket weave.


I did that very pattern knit with yarn from my Mom's stash and with her knitting needles for this nephew last Christmas!
He loved it and the history of it, he was very close to his Grandmother...
In fact he had my Mom's name tattooed on his forearm in beautiful script reminiscent of her exquisite penmanship...


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

run4fittness said:


> In my back yard!


The daffodils are beautiful. I noticed when we were down in Florence last week (about 60 miles south of us) that the Scotch Broom was in bloom. It will be blooming up here in a couple of weeks, I can hardly wait! Still, nothing blooming here, although my heather is getting close!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> They are gorgeous, JanetLee.


Mother Nature thanks you, Barbara!

I did not realize I had rescued so many double ones! I only saw a few singles when I took the pictures. These were out in the woods and I brought them home. I guess there used to be a home there. I also planted about 200 more in another flower bed last fall. They are coming up but I do not expect them to bloom this year. They were rescued also.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> I did that very pattern knit with yarn from my Mom's stash and with her knitting needles for this nephew last Christmas!
> He loved it and the history of it, he was very close to his Grandmother...
> In fact he had my Mom's name tattooed on his forearm in beautiful script reminiscent of her exquisite penmanship...


Sounds like they had a wonderful relationship. ????


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> The daffodils are beautiful. I noticed when we were down in Florence last week (about 60 miles south of us) that the Scotch Broom was in bloom. It will be blooming up here in a couple of weeks, I can hardly wait! Still, nothing blooming here, although my heather is getting close!


The Scotts Broom here probably has another month before it starts blooming. Not even any blooms peaking out yet.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> Your quote at the top was also a favorite of George Burns'. I hope all this awful mess is straightened out for you soon. And if it works to your benefit when done, so much the better.


I am not sure what other source had the entry...Betty Davis also has been attributed to have said this phrase. :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> I could not imagine how to survive after losing a child. Kudos and hugs to all you strong women that have had to experience that.


There may be too much information in this post- read with care.
Thank you, Chris. It is not something I had ever hoped to experience, but I knew also, given the appalling beginning to their lives, that my two suffered, not once did I conceive willingly nor with love. Actually I had three conceptions forced on me.
He started bashing me, on a regular basis, when Mwyffanwy was around 15 months old.
I won't go into gross detail, but I know who was acting like a child. But also succeeding in terrifying the little one. When you are in a violent relationship you loose Dignity, Self- Awareness, Self-Esteem, you name it all those protective instincts seem to vanish.
The first time he walloped me I had been with him barely three weeks. He slapped me across my cheek. I told people I had walked into the doorpost.
When I had finally summoned the nous to clear out, seven years too late- my principle goal was to get the two girls through to 24 without a major breakdown
We worked for years on the basis that the home environment was where they had their 'Play Therapy'.
I took it as a total fail, that Mwyffanwy survived 41 days only after her 22nd Birthday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> In my back yard!


I do LOVE Daffodils- it is part of my Welsh Heritage!

Nice shot of puss!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There may be too much information in this post- read with care.
> Thank you, Chris. It is not something I had ever hoped to experience, but I knew also, given the appalling beginning to their lives, that my two suffered, not once did I conceive willingly nor with love. Actually I had three conceptions forced on me.
> He started bashing me, on a regular basis, when Mwyffanwy was around 15 months old.
> I won't go into gross detail, but I know who was acting like a child. But also succeeding in terrifying the little one. When you are in a violent relationship you loose Dignity, Self- Awareness, Self-Esteem, you name it all those protective instincts seem to vanish.
> ...


Ah, Julie, I have no words to express what I am feeling. Many, many hugs and comfort coming your way.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do LOVE Daffodils- it is part of my Welsh Heritage!
> 
> Nice shot of puss!


Thank you!

Some times I call CeCe the "Great White Hunter"! Especially when she gets a mouse! But I think they are all now staying away thanks to her. ????


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There may be too much information in this post- read with care.
> Thank you, Chris. It is not something I had ever hoped to experience, but I knew also, given the appalling beginning to their lives, that my two suffered, not once did I conceive willingly nor with love. Actually I had three conceptions forced on me.
> He started bashing me, on a regular basis, when Mwyffanwy was around 15 months old.
> I won't go into gross detail, but I know who was acting like a child. But also succeeding in terrifying the little one. When you are in a violent relationship you loose Dignity, Self- Awareness, Self-Esteem, you name it all those protective instincts seem to vanish.
> ...


No words, Julie. Just hugs....


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Words fail me as well. Hugs


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am glad that Gary managed on his own! Even if he struggles a bit with bathrooms - (they are definitely not my favourite task in all of the housework I manage to keep on low priority!).


Oh, no, dear. He saved the bathrooms for me. 

I am feeling ever so much better today. I am so glad. We have cleaning to get caught up on. However, we have the weekend to stretch it out on and will take care to watch how we feel. Gary is still dealing with symptoms from 2 weeks ago. I am dealing with this with homeopathy, hoping to stop it in it's tracks, instead of dealing with it long term. A lady in our church got it at Christmas and dealt with it off and on till the beginning of March.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Or a semi quote that MAY have come from Samuel Clemens (Mark Twain) - " Growing old is not for sissies ".
> 
> Got to get home with my shopping treasures so I don't lose the turkey and pork items. :sm24: Pre-shopping before mom's card is deactivated. I don't mind this time as her health care insurance will be taking over THAT account... anything with her name and SSN will be grabbed by Medicare... so future account registration will have to be in my name, etc.
> 
> One bonus of removal of her name from dad's account... I can temporarily take care of the bills again! :sm24: won't go into ALL the details of how I will be able to do this... this is a public chat section. :sm23: :sm24:


Seems like things are working in your favor. Hope it continues that way, Karen.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Thank you, Sorlenna. I hope I get to see some cardinals in Ohio. We left Tuesday morning and are spending the night in Greenfield, Indiana, about an hour east of Indianapolis. Fun getting through Indianapolis during rush hour. But we are settled in our room. It's rainy and cold, 43 degrees.
> 
> So nice to get some roses. I hope the cuttings work!


Waves madly from NE Indiana, Barbara. Didn't know you would be going through my state.  Safe travels.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> just got here again, and in a few areas we still have a little time to remember norma on the twentieth.. I only knew here through you all but she seemed so talented and skilled. i'm sorry I didn't know her longer / better but i'm sure she's thrilled to be where she is waiting to greet us as we come home.


 :sm24: :sm24: Norma was a peach.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> run4fittness said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you, Barbara. What doesn't kill us makes us stronger, but sometimes I feel as weak as a limp noodle. The folks in this group are very supportive and I for one appreciate all of you for being out there.[/quote/)
> ...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> In my back yard!


Woohoo, JanetLee!!! You have spring! Not quite here yet, but getting closer.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> JanetLee, they're gorgeous and no snow!!! You are taunting me :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> I should not have said anything about "maybe" Spring, we are now forecast for 7-10 cams of snow tonight/tomorrow...


 :sm25: :sm25: Hang in there, Vicki. It will come. We are getting warmer temps now, but no spring flowers yet.

Now I see you were teasing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Woohoo, JanetLee!!! You have spring! Not quite here yet, but getting closer.


I know! It makes me happy. ????????

Of course these few teaser days will be followed by cool and rain. But we did have four absolutely wonderful days. I got a lot done on making the new asparagus bed. Basically I now need to go and get a load of top soil.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> There may be too much information in this post- read with care.
> Thank you, Chris. It is not something I had ever hoped to experience, but I knew also, given the appalling beginning to their lives, that my two suffered, not once did I conceive willingly nor with love. Actually I had three conceptions forced on me.
> He started bashing me, on a regular basis, when Mwyffanwy was around 15 months old.
> I won't go into gross detail, but I know who was acting like a child. But also succeeding in terrifying the little one. When you are in a violent relationship you loose Dignity, Self- Awareness, Self-Esteem, you name it all those protective instincts seem to vanish.
> ...


My dear Julie, Mwyffanwy made her choice. You did your best. It was not your fault. I know it is hard to not take responsibility. Hugs to you!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> There may be too much information in this post- read with care.
> Thank you, Chris. It is not something I had ever hoped to experience, but I knew also, given the appalling beginning to their lives, that my two suffered, not once did I conceive willingly nor with love. Actually I had three conceptions forced on me.
> He started bashing me, on a regular basis, when Mwyffanwy was around 15 months old.
> I won't go into gross detail, but I know who was acting like a child. But also succeeding in terrifying the little one. When you are in a violent relationship you loose Dignity, Self- Awareness, Self-Esteem, you name it all those protective instincts seem to vanish.
> ...


'{{{{{{{{{Loving hugs to you, dear Julie}}}}}}}}}. You have had far too much heartbreak in your life.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

well, I've hit that spot in the pattern when k n I t t I n g s e e m s t o b e a b o u t t h I s c o h e r e n t. i'm not seeing the clusters of groups of stitches I am literally doing one at a time. when k2 tog becomes blurry crossed eye vision and skp becomes slip one.... knit one… lift slipped stitch up and over, look at work look at pattern wonder where you are..... time to do anything else.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

JanetLee (runforfittness) - love the daffodils, spring is my favorite season.

Bev (eschlemania) - glad you are getting better.

Nancy (nancylea57) - sounds like you and your project need a day apart, lol. I do not remember what pattern you are working. What is it?


I am getting about two rounds a day done on MMario's Star of Bruce, maybe less. Clue 3 dropped for the mystery Gnome. I am using a self striping yarn for the body as I had two successive yarn failures for the leaf and beard yarn (both green) and ended up using my first choice for the body (a brown) for the leaf. The self striping has green, brown, cream, and a purpley-blue color. I hope it works out. 

Note on the Star of Bruce - this pattern was never released on Ravelry, only on his io.groups forum. Sadly he passed the day after he released it as part of Shawlmas. He PM'd me that day about my Dahlia, such a shock to wake up the next day to the sad news. Each winter MMario released daily patterns for Yarnukah and Shawlmas - ten to twenty shawls over the season. None were test knitted but there are several knitters on the io.groups forum that would take up the patterns. I am the first one, that I know of, to be knitting Star of Bruce. 

Hope all have a nice day,

Melanie


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

My heart grieves for those who have lost children. I have none of my own so can only imagine the hurt. We are not supposed to outlive our children.

Those who have never been in an abusive relationship cannot fully understand the dynamic of one. The issue is complex and does not tender a simple solution, i.e. just leave the bastard.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Greetings Everyone!! Today, I'm just going to take some deep breaths and do some light fun work. What a whirlwind of a week it has been. First I finished up on integrating the sewing room -- well, sort'a. Actually, I need a few organizing bits to store Mom's quilt templates and a few other things. I also need to go through tubs and tubs of fabric and inventory what is there and get her fabric all sorted. It's rather like looking forward to Christmas -- you just don't know what is in the box....... But basically, things were in order as of last Monday (today being Friday). Then Tuesday morning, I rearranged the living room and tidied up for guest that arrived later that day. Wednesday was a get-up-before-dawn day and make key lime pie (3) for the ladies who started arriving about noon some staying until quite late in the afternoon. Thursday I had a full day in town with Mom and what seemed like endless appointments and chores; so today I promised myself a "quiet" day. But, of course, I've been itching to get into the sewing room, check to make sure my sewing machine is now working well and do a bit of work. So here it is barely 6:30 in the morning and I've finished up the shopping bag I was working on when the sewing machine went on unplanned vacation. The workmanship isn't perfect, but the whole idea was to work on a prototype and then test it out. So what you see below is a heavy-cotton bag that has a lining including 4-flexible inside dividers. What you can't see is a squishy pad in the bottom of the bag so that heavy jars, etc can nestle down into the pad. I couldn't resist heading for the kitchen and filling her up as if I'd been shopping -- so you that's what in the bag. My first observation is that when that heavy load is hefted up onto the shoulder it doesn't feel like a dead weight so therefore is somewhat comfortable. Secondly, the contents don't rattle around in the bag and shift which will get my groceries home less abused than normal. I can almost look forward to the next time I go shopping. I suspect this design/construction (which I can't take credit for -- its a blatant copy of something I saw) would also work well for going to the beach or any number of other purposes. Such fun!!!

And the really good news, is that so far the sewing room feels comfortable and conducive to efficient work. Once I finish the fabric organization I'll let you take a peek.

Did manage to finish up the "left over" chenille yarn that was unearthed during my yarn re-org. Those that saw the lap robe (32" x 34") Wednesday seemed to like it. What a change working on size 11 (US) needles after finishing the Niebling which I did on Size 0s. 
Well one large bundle of yarn gone!! I have some more of the same yarn but in a different color which will be used in a similar manner. I was worried about doing much patterning; so decided to simply do a knit 2 row, purl 2 rows and a slight textural undulation which looks good and doesn't curl. 

We had a 4 wonderful clear, blue days and then yesterday the weather came in again. Like many of you, I'm ready for Spring!!! And JanetLee those daffodils were like waving candy in front of a child (or me). I know Spring is coming, but this year, I seem to be getting impatient.


----------



## mollyb44 (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi ,

My name is Molly and I go on knitting Paradise about once or twice a week. I brows through. This morning I decided to look at the newest pictures. I clicked on your beautiful shopping bag. I just love it. I'm a bag hoarder. I see a beautiful bag and I have to either make it or purchase it if I'm on vacation. Do you have a pattern for the bag or just measurements for the inside pockets? You did a fantastic job, I love your choice of fabrics also.
Got to go make my honey his lunch. By for now,

Molly


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> well, I've hit that spot in the pattern when k n I t t I n g s e e m s t o b e a b o u t t h I s c o h e r e n t. i'm not seeing the clusters of groups of stitches I am literally doing one at a time. when k2 tog becomes blurry crossed eye vision and skp becomes slip one.... knit one… lift slipped stitch up and over, look at work look at pattern wonder where you are..... time to do anything else.


Uh oh! Time to take a break for sure.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings Everyone!! Today, I'm just going to take some deep breaths and do some light fun work. What a whirlwind of a week it has been. First I finished up on integrating the sewing room -- well, sort'a. Actually, I need a few organizing bits to store Mom's quilt templates and a few other things. I also need to go through tubs and tubs of fabric and inventory what is there and get her fabric all sorted. It's rather like looking forward to Christmas -- you just don't know what is in the box....... But basically, things were in order as of last Monday (today being Friday). Then Tuesday morning, I rearranged the living room and tidied up for guest that arrived later that day. Wednesday was a get-up-before-dawn day and make key lime pie (3) for the ladies who started arriving about noon some staying until quite late in the afternoon. Thursday I had a full day in town with Mom and what seemed like endless appointments and chores; so today I promised myself a "quiet" day. But, of course, I've been itching to get into the sewing room, check to make sure my sewing machine is now working well and do a bit of work. So here it is barely 6:30 in the morning and I've finished up the shopping bag I was working on when the sewing machine went on unplanned vacation. The workmanship isn't perfect, but the whole idea was to work on a prototype and then test it out. So what you see below is a heavy-cotton bag that has a lining including 4-flexible inside dividers. What you can't see is a squishy pad in the bottom of the bag so that heavy jars, etc can nestle down into the pad. I couldn't resist heading for the kitchen and filling her up as if I'd been shopping -- so you that's what in the bag. My first observation is that when that heavy load is hefted up onto the shoulder it doesn't feel like a dead weight so therefore is somewhat comfortable. Secondly, the contents don't rattle around in the bag and shift which will get my groceries home less abused than normal. I can almost look forward to the next time I go shopping. I suspect this design/construction (which I can't take credit for -- its a blatant copy of something I saw) would also work well for going to the beach or any number of other purposes. Such fun!!!
> 
> And the really good news, is that so far the sewing room feels comfortable and conducive to efficient work. Once I finish the fabric organization I'll let you take a peek.
> 
> ...


Such a wonderful shopping bag, DeEtta. It works very well. Love the chenille lap robe.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

mollyb44 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> My name is Molly and I go on knitting Paradise about once or twice a week. I brows through. This morning I decided to look at the newest pictures. I clicked on your beautiful shopping bag. I just love it. I'm a bag hoarder. I see a beautiful bag and I have to either make it or purchase it if I'm on vacation. Do you have a pattern for the bag or just measurements for the inside pockets? You did a fantastic job, I love your choice of fabrics also.
> Got to go make my honey his lunch. By for now,
> ...


Welcome, Molly. Please stay and join right in. We are a friendly group.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

mollyb44 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> My name is Molly and I go on knitting Paradise about once or twice a week. I brows through. This morning I decided to look at the newest pictures. I clicked on your beautiful shopping bag. I just love it. I'm a bag hoarder. I see a beautiful bag and I have to either make it or purchase it if I'm on vacation. Do you have a pattern for the bag or just measurements for the inside pockets? You did a fantastic job, I love your choice of fabrics also.
> Got to go make my honey his lunch. By for now,
> ...


Molly -- welcome and pleased to have you pop in. Hope you will do so again and again. I have to confess that I "stole" the bag from the youtube link following, made a couple of changes to fit my methods and made it. My purpose was to test the idea out and see if I like it and then to incorporate it into some other bags I'm experimenting with. I really like the way the pockets work. The fact that they are flexible is wonderful, because it doesn't limit the ways the bag can be used. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings Everyone!! Today, I'm just going to take some deep breaths and do some light fun work. What a whirlwind of a week it has been. First I finished up on integrating the sewing room -- well, sort'a. Actually, I need a few organizing bits to store Mom's quilt templates and a few other things. I also need to go through tubs and tubs of fabric and inventory what is there and get her fabric all sorted. It's rather like looking forward to Christmas -- you just don't know what is in the box....... But basically, things were in order as of last Monday (today being Friday). Then Tuesday morning, I rearranged the living room and tidied up for guest that arrived later that day. Wednesday was a get-up-before-dawn day and make key lime pie (3) for the ladies who started arriving about noon some staying until quite late in the afternoon. Thursday I had a full day in town with Mom and what seemed like endless appointments and chores; so today I promised myself a "quiet" day. But, of course, I've been itching to get into the sewing room, check to make sure my sewing machine is now working well and do a bit of work. So here it is barely 6:30 in the morning and I've finished up the shopping bag I was working on when the sewing machine went on unplanned vacation. The workmanship isn't perfect, but the whole idea was to work on a prototype and then test it out. So what you see below is a heavy-cotton bag that has a lining including 4-flexible inside dividers. What you can't see is a squishy pad in the bottom of the bag so that heavy jars, etc can nestle down into the pad. I couldn't resist heading for the kitchen and filling her up as if I'd been shopping -- so you that's what in the bag. My first observation is that when that heavy load is hefted up onto the shoulder it doesn't feel like a dead weight so therefore is somewhat comfortable. Secondly, the contents don't rattle around in the bag and shift which will get my groceries home less abused than normal. I can almost look forward to the next time I go shopping. I suspect this design/construction (which I can't take credit for -- its a blatant copy of something I saw) would also work well for going to the beach or any number of other purposes. Such fun!!!
> 
> And the really good news, is that so far the sewing room feels comfortable and conducive to efficient work. Once I finish the fabric organization I'll let you take a peek.
> 
> ...


Love the bag and the lap robe! Very clever inside the bag, might need to try making one of those with your hints and instructions!
:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

eshlemania said:


> Welcome, Molly. Please stay and join right in. We are a friendly group.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> well, I've hit that spot in the pattern when k n I t t I n g s e e m s t o b e a b o u t t h I s c o h e r e n t. i'm not seeing the clusters of groups of stitches I am literally doing one at a time. when k2 tog becomes blurry crossed eye vision and skp becomes slip one.... knit one… lift slipped stitch up and over, look at work look at pattern wonder where you are..... time to do anything else.


Shouls I apologize for chuckling? This has happened more than I want to remember. ????????

Time out for that project it sounds like.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings Everyone!! Today, I'm just going to take some deep breaths and do some light fun work. What a whirlwind of a week it has been. First I finished up on integrating the sewing room -- well, sort'a. Actually, I need a few organizing bits to store Mom's quilt templates and a few other things. I also need to go through tubs and tubs of fabric and inventory what is there and get her fabric all sorted. It's rather like looking forward to Christmas -- you just don't know what is in the box....... But basically, things were in order as of last Monday (today being Friday). Then Tuesday morning, I rearranged the living room and tidied up for guest that arrived later that day. Wednesday was a get-up-before-dawn day and make key lime pie (3) for the ladies who started arriving about noon some staying until quite late in the afternoon. Thursday I had a full day in town with Mom and what seemed like endless appointments and chores; so today I promised myself a "quiet" day. But, of course, I've been itching to get into the sewing room, check to make sure my sewing machine is now working well and do a bit of work. So here it is barely 6:30 in the morning and I've finished up the shopping bag I was working on when the sewing machine went on unplanned vacation. The workmanship isn't perfect, but the whole idea was to work on a prototype and then test it out. So what you see below is a heavy-cotton bag that has a lining including 4-flexible inside dividers. What you can't see is a squishy pad in the bottom of the bag so that heavy jars, etc can nestle down into the pad. I couldn't resist heading for the kitchen and filling her up as if I'd been shopping -- so you that's what in the bag. My first observation is that when that heavy load is hefted up onto the shoulder it doesn't feel like a dead weight so therefore is somewhat comfortable. Secondly, the contents don't rattle around in the bag and shift which will get my groceries home less abused than normal. I can almost look forward to the next time I go shopping. I suspect this design/construction (which I can't take credit for -- its a blatant copy of something I saw) would also work well for going to the beach or any number of other purposes. Such fun!!!
> 
> And the really good news, is that so far the sewing room feels comfortable and conducive to efficient work. Once I finish the fabric organization I'll let you take a peek.
> 
> ...


Wow, DeEtta, you have been very busy! I have done very little in the house because this brief beautiful weather has me outside building the asparagus bed. Spread some more dirt today on top of the composted grass. Next is to get a load of top soil and form the ridges for the plants. And I still need to get the asparagus food! ????

The rain is supposed to be here in less than two hours so I finished the section I was working on. Good work out! All that shovel work and the sifting out of rocks. They breed way too fast. But they are good to place around the bottom of the garden shed Joe built me last year.

Yes, daffodils are like candy and they do make me smile. They look so happy, especially with their little faces pointed towards the sun.

Thanks for the link. Here in Washington a lot of places require you to bring your own bag. I do not have the material stash you do, but I might be able to find something.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> Wow, DeEtta, you have been very busy! I have done very little in the house because this brief beautiful weather has me outside building the asparagus bed. Spread some more dirt today on top of the composted grass. Next is to get a load of top soil and form the ridges for the plants. And I still need to get the asparagus food! ????
> 
> The rain is supposed to be here in less than two hours so I finished the section I was working on. Good work out! All that shovel work and the sifting out of rocks. They breed way too fast. But they are good to place around the bottom of the garden shed Joe built me last year.
> 
> ...


JanetLee, what do you fertilize your asparagus with?
We were acquaintances with an older British couple and she insisted on urinating on the asparagus as fertilizer...
Luckily we were never invited to eat there!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> JanetLee, what do you fertilize your asparagus with?
> We were acquaintances with an older British couple and she insisted on urinating on the asparagus as fertilizer...
> Luckily we were never invited to eat there!


Did you just see me shudder? Ewww. I do not know. I will have to ask at the Farm Store and see what they have. From what I have read on the internet it is a granule type fertlizer.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Wow, DeEtta, you have been very busy! I have done very little in the house because this brief beautiful weather has me outside building the asparagus bed. Spread some more dirt today on top of the composted grass. Next is to get a load of top soil and form the ridges for the plants. And I still need to get the asparagus food! ????
> 
> The rain is supposed to be here in less than two hours so I finished the section I was working on. Good work out! All that shovel work and the sifting out of rocks. They breed way too fast. But they are good to place around the bottom of the garden shed Joe built me last year.
> 
> ...


JanetLee -- your talk about the asparagus beds caused me a flashback the result of which was a great big smile. The year Mom decided to build a bed, we hauled a load of railroad ties from Klamath Falls to actually make a buttressed bed. Then my son, Cameron, and his best buddy at that time (I think either a Junior or Senior in High School) and I came down from our home on Bainbridge Island in the Puget Sound to visit Mom at Spring Break (just about now on the calendar). So Mom put the boys to work with a shovel and a wheelbarrow. The year before she had had one of the local rancher bring in several loads of manure (fresh from the pens) and after it had weathered to her satisfaction she had the boys move it from where it had been dumped to the "new" beds, alternating with regular soil. When they finally finished, as they said "shoveling S....." Then she had them all over the yard digging up wild asparagus and then she planted it in the new beds. We have really sandy soil so asparagus and rhubarb are very much at home here and the natural fertilizer did the trick. A few years later, one of our friends gave us loads of rabbit droppings (she was raising them for food). The rabbit poo could be used immediately so we just spread it on the beds about now before the asparagus started popping up out of the ground. Do love fresh asparagus. I know building beds is a lot of work but the payback is great and lasts for years and years. You'll have some good eats for sure.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings Everyone!! Today, I'm just going to take some deep breaths and do some light fun work. What a whirlwind of a week it has been. First I finished up on integrating the sewing room -- well, sort'a. Actually, I need a few organizing bits to store Mom's quilt templates and a few other things. I also need to go through tubs and tubs of fabric and inventory what is there and get her fabric all sorted. It's rather like looking forward to Christmas -- you just don't know what is in the box....... But basically, things were in order as of last Monday (today being Friday). Then Tuesday morning, I rearranged the living room and tidied up for guest that arrived later that day. Wednesday was a get-up-before-dawn day and make key lime pie (3) for the ladies who started arriving about noon some staying until quite late in the afternoon. Thursday I had a full day in town with Mom and what seemed like endless appointments and chores; so today I promised myself a "quiet" day. But, of course, I've been itching to get into the sewing room, check to make sure my sewing machine is now working well and do a bit of work. So here it is barely 6:30 in the morning and I've finished up the shopping bag I was working on when the sewing machine went on unplanned vacation. The workmanship isn't perfect, but the whole idea was to work on a prototype and then test it out. So what you see below is a heavy-cotton bag that has a lining including 4-flexible inside dividers. What you can't see is a squishy pad in the bottom of the bag so that heavy jars, etc can nestle down into the pad. I couldn't resist heading for the kitchen and filling her up as if I'd been shopping -- so you that's what in the bag. My first observation is that when that heavy load is hefted up onto the shoulder it doesn't feel like a dead weight so therefore is somewhat comfortable. Secondly, the contents don't rattle around in the bag and shift which will get my groceries home less abused than normal. I can almost look forward to the next time I go shopping. I suspect this design/construction (which I can't take credit for -- its a blatant copy of something I saw) would also work well for going to the beach or any number of other purposes. Such fun!!!
> 
> And the really good news, is that so far the sewing room feels comfortable and conducive to efficient work. Once I finish the fabric organization I'll let you take a peek.
> 
> ...


Well, first you had me at 'sewing room', something I would love to have. Right now I use the ancient dining room table (glass and chrome from 1970's) which frequently is used as a convenient horizontal storage space by DH, lol. Then you said key lime pie. My neighbor has a fruit stand and has awesome key lime pies. They make one with a hint of orange flavor, wowza!

Love the bag!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

mollyb44 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> My name is Molly and I go on knitting Paradise about once or twice a week. I brows through. This morning I decided to look at the newest pictures. I clicked on your beautiful shopping bag. I just love it. I'm a bag hoarder. I see a beautiful bag and I have to either make it or purchase it if I'm on vacation. Do you have a pattern for the bag or just measurements for the inside pockets? You did a fantastic job, I love your choice of fabrics also.
> Got to go make my honey his lunch. By for now,
> ...


Greetings Molly! We are almost neighbors. I used to live in Greenacres but now call Fort Lauderdale home. :sm02:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> Molly -- welcome and pleased to have you pop in. Hope you will do so again and again. I have to confess that I "stole" the bag from the youtube link following, made a couple of changes to fit my methods and made it. My purpose was to test the idea out and see if I like it and then to incorporate it into some other bags I'm experimenting with. I really like the way the pockets work. The fact that they are flexible is wonderful, because it doesn't limit the ways the bag can be used. Hope you enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Molly -- welcome and pleased to have you pop in. Hope you will do so again and again. I have to confess that I "stole" the bag from the youtube link following, made a couple of changes to fit my methods and made it. My purpose was to test the idea out and see if I like it and then to incorporate it into some other bags I'm experimenting with. I really like the way the pockets work. The fact that they are flexible is wonderful, because it doesn't limit the ways the bag can be used. Hope you enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> JanetLee, what do you fertilize your asparagus with?
> We were acquaintances with an older British couple and she insisted on urinating on the asparagus as fertilizer...
> Luckily we were never invited to eat there!


hahahahahahaha!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Well, first you had me at 'sewing room', something I would love to have. Right now I use the ancient dining room table (glass and chrome from 1970's) which frequently is used as a convenient horizontal storage space by DH, lol. Then you said key lime pie. My neighbor has a fruit stand and has awesome key lime pies. They make one with a hint of orange flavor, wowza!
> 
> Love the bag!


When I married, now some 51 years ago, my husband was involved in clothing design. So my Dad made me a cutting table (4 ft x 8 ft) and it has been with me since then. Fortunately, we thought ahead and Dad made it so could be taken apart and easily moved in pieces (except for the 2 4x8 ft pieces which were easy enough to move, but heavy. So I've always had a place where at least one room was dedicated to fabric. I have to admit it is a luxury, but I've used it for so many, many purposes in addition to sewing.

As for the key lime pie, I had never tasted that until I travelled to Florida the first time on business. One taste and I was hooked. It really isn't that hard to make, if you can find either the key limes or the bottled juice from them. But out here in the far reaches of the West, it is an oddity and it is surprising how many have never experienced it. Of course, I see my mission as being obligated to make the introduction. The hint of orange sounds really interesting, but I have to admit that next to raspberries, limes are in my top five list of flavors, running a close second to raspberries.

I've had it for the day. Sorted, folded, ironed fabric and gillions of fabric pieces all day. Frankly, barely made a dent in the tubs and already I've found enough hand pieced quilting blocks sufficient for 3 full sized quilts. Oh Vey!!!!!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

From what I understand ALL you need is sweetened condensed milk and a little bit of the citrus fruit juice (of your choice). Lime/Lemon is the usual but there are a few more citrus fruit choices. The sweetened condensed milk will start to thicken when you have the correct amount of juice... so pace yourself carefully so that the mix isn't strongly flavored or soupy. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> JanetLee -- your talk about the asparagus beds caused me a flashback the result of which was a great big smile. The year Mom decided to build a bed, we hauled a load of railroad ties from Klamath Falls to actually make a buttressed bed. Then my son, Cameron, and his best buddy at that time (I think either a Junior or Senior in High School) and I came down from our home on Bainbridge Island in the Puget Sound to visit Mom at Spring Break (just about now on the calendar). So Mom put the boys to work with a shovel and a wheelbarrow. The year before she had had one of the local rancher bring in several loads of manure (fresh from the pens) and after it had weathered to her satisfaction she had the boys move it from where it had been dumped to the "new" beds, alternating with regular soil. When they finally finished, as they said "shoveling S....." Then she had them all over the yard digging up wild asparagus and then she planted it in the new beds. We have really sandy soil so asparagus and rhubarb are very much at home here and the natural fertilizer did the trick. A few years later, one of our friends gave us loads of rabbit droppings (she was raising them for food). The rabbit poo could be used immediately so we just spread it on the beds about now before the asparagus started popping up out of the ground. Do love fresh asparagus. I know building beds is a lot of work but the payback is great and lasts for years and years. You'll have some good eats for sure.


What a beautiful memory! At least your mom had help! Hubby is in St Louis so I am doing it all myself. I figure the composted grass cuttings will give the asparagus some food once it starts growing. And don't forget the big earthworms! Goodness, they look good for the soil

We both love asparagus. Especially tossed with olive oil, salt and pepper and cooked on the grill! Super yummy.

When I raised rabbits back in the 70s I put the rabbit poo right on the garden also. Does not burn and breaks down quickly.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> When I married, now some 51 years ago, my husband was involved in clothing design. So my Dad made me a cutting table (4 ft x 8 ft) and it has been with me since then. Fortunately, we thought ahead and Dad made it so could be taken apart and easily moved in pieces (except for the 2 4x8 ft pieces which were easy enough to move, but heavy. So I've always had a place where at least one room was dedicated to fabric. I have to admit it is a luxury, but I've used it for so many, many purposes in addition to sewing.
> 
> As for the key lime pie, I had never tasted that until I travelled to Florida the first time on business. One taste and I was hooked. It really isn't that hard to make, if you can find either the key limes or the bottled juice from them. But out here in the far reaches of the West, it is an oddity and it is surprising how many have never experienced it. Of course, I see my mission as being obligated to make the introduction. The hint of orange sounds really interesting, but I have to admit that next to raspberries, limes are in my top five list of flavors, running a close second to raspberries.
> 
> I've had it for the day. Sorted, folded, ironed fabric and gillions of fabric pieces all day. Frankly, barely made a dent in the tubs and already I've found enough hand pieced quilting blocks sufficient for 3 full sized quilts. Oh Vey!!!!!


You could have a "quilt piecing" party! Could you imagine several women with their own sewing machines in an assembly line piecing quilt tops? Could be fun and interesting.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

MissMelba said:


> JanetLee (runforfittness) - love the daffodils, spring is my favorite season.
> 
> Bev (eschlemania) - glad you are getting better.
> 
> ...


the numbered pattern from the 2019 kal:

https://www.ravelry.com/groups/herbert-niebling

close-up (click top picture):
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fda-698

I've made it out to the ends of the last leaves, the beginning of the larger diamond drops.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> There may be too much information in this post- read with care.
> Thank you, Chris. It is not something I had ever hoped to experience, but I knew also, given the appalling beginning to their lives, that my two suffered, not once did I conceive willingly nor with love. Actually I had three conceptions forced on me.
> He started bashing me, on a regular basis, when Mwyffanwy was around 15 months old.
> I won't go into gross detail, but I know who was acting like a child. But also succeeding in terrifying the little one. When you are in a violent relationship you loose Dignity, Self- Awareness, Self-Esteem, you name it all those protective instincts seem to vanish.
> ...


My heart really goes out to you, Julie. I am so sorry, that is so incredibly sad.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> When I married, now some 51 years ago, my husband was involved in clothing design. So my Dad made me a cutting table (4 ft x 8 ft) and it has been with me since then. Fortunately, we thought ahead and Dad made it so could be taken apart and easily moved in pieces (except for the 2 4x8 ft pieces which were easy enough to move, but heavy. So I've always had a place where at least one room was dedicated to fabric. I have to admit it is a luxury, but I've used it for so many, many purposes in addition to sewing.
> 
> As for the key lime pie, I had never tasted that until I travelled to Florida the first time on business. One taste and I was hooked. It really isn't that hard to make, if you can find either the key limes or the bottled juice from them. But out here in the far reaches of the West, it is an oddity and it is surprising how many have never experienced it. Of course, I see my mission as being obligated to make the introduction. The hint of orange sounds really interesting, but I have to admit that next to raspberries, limes are in my top five list of flavors, running a close second to raspberries.
> 
> I've had it for the day. Sorted, folded, ironed fabric and gillions of fabric pieces all day. Frankly, barely made a dent in the tubs and already I've found enough hand pieced quilting blocks sufficient for 3 full sized quilts. Oh Vey!!!!!


Key Lime pie is our favorite. I have a recipe for sugar free, chocolate bottomed Key Lime pie which is yummy.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> the numbered pattern from the 2019 kal:
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/groups/herbert-niebling
> 
> ...


Wow, Nancylea, that is going to be gorgeous


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Key Lime pie is our favorite. I have a recipe for sugar free, chocolate bottomed Key Lime pie which is yummy.


Chocolate crust sounds wonderful. I'll give it a try..... Probably shouldn't, who needs another temptation??


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

eshlemania said:


> Wow, Nancylea, that is going to be gorgeous


thanks. now to remember this is not a one lap of the racing oval sprint but a circumnavigation of the globe (maybe I should put on the sound track of around the world in ninety days?).

ps. first thing out of time out---- dropped the beginning stitch: ran back 6 layers!!!!!! good thing i keep safety pins everywhere.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> thanks. now to remember this is not a one lap of the racing oval sprint but a circumnavigation of the globe (maybe I should put on the sound track of around the world in ninety days?).
> 
> ps. first thing out of time out---- dropped the beginning stitch: ran back 6 layers!!!!!! good thing i keep safety pins everywhere.


Ouch!!!! But it doesn't look to bad to work back up. Good luck.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

not bad just continuing the too tired to be doing this.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> thanks. now to remember this is not a one lap of the racing oval sprint but a circumnavigation of the globe (maybe I should put on the sound track of around the world in ninety days?).
> 
> ps. first thing out of time out---- dropped the beginning stitch: ran back 6 layers!!!!!! good thing i keep safety pins everywhere.


At least at that spot it should be fairly quick to fix.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Waves madly from NE Indiana, Barbara. Didn't know you would be going through my state.  Safe travels.


We will wave when we drive back home!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings Everyone!! Today, I'm just going to take some deep breaths and do some light fun work. What a whirlwind of a week it has been. First I finished up on integrating the sewing room -- well, sort'a. Actually, I need a few organizing bits to store Mom's quilt templates and a few other things. I also need to go through tubs and tubs of fabric and inventory what is there and get her fabric all sorted. It's rather like looking forward to Christmas -- you just don't know what is in the box....... But basically, things were in order as of last Monday (today being Friday). Then Tuesday morning, I rearranged the living room and tidied up for guest that arrived later that day. Wednesday was a get-up-before-dawn day and make key lime pie (3) for the ladies who started arriving about noon some staying until quite late in the afternoon. Thursday I had a full day in town with Mom and what seemed like endless appointments and chores; so today I promised myself a "quiet" day. But, of course, I've been itching to get into the sewing room, check to make sure my sewing machine is now working well and do a bit of work. So here it is barely 6:30 in the morning and I've finished up the shopping bag I was working on when the sewing machine went on unplanned vacation. The workmanship isn't perfect, but the whole idea was to work on a prototype and then test it out. So what you see below is a heavy-cotton bag that has a lining including 4-flexible inside dividers. What you can't see is a squishy pad in the bottom of the bag so that heavy jars, etc can nestle down into the pad. I couldn't resist heading for the kitchen and filling her up as if I'd been shopping -- so you that's what in the bag. My first observation is that when that heavy load is hefted up onto the shoulder it doesn't feel like a dead weight so therefore is somewhat comfortable. Secondly, the contents don't rattle around in the bag and shift which will get my groceries home less abused than normal. I can almost look forward to the next time I go shopping. I suspect this design/construction (which I can't take credit for -- its a blatant copy of something I saw) would also work well for going to the beach or any number of other purposes. Such fun!!!
> 
> And the really good news, is that so far the sewing room feels comfortable and conducive to efficient work. Once I finish the fabric organization I'll let you take a peek.
> 
> ...


That is a great bag, DeEtta. Thanks for sharing the link (in a later post).


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Key Lime pie is our favorite. I have a recipe for sugar free, chocolate bottomed Key Lime pie which is yummy.


And it sounds wonderful, Bev. Will you share?


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

We toured Fallingwater yesterday and what a fantastic place. There was a light snow and you walk a ways through the woods to get to the house. No pictures because you aren’t allowed to take any. From outside, yes but none of the inside. 

We are now at my son’s and both kids have been sick. Our grandson is better but our granddaughter is still a bit in the doldrums. It’s good to be off the road for awhile.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Babalou said:


> We toured Fallingwater yesterday and what a fantastic place. There was a light snow and you walk a ways through the woods to get to the house. No pictures because you aren't allowed to take any. From outside, yes but none of the inside.
> 
> We are now at my son's and both kids have been sick. Our grandson is better but our granddaughter is still a bit in the doldrums. It's good to be off the road for awhile.


Lucky you visiting Fallinwater. I've got the Lego model of it as it's one of my favourite buildings. A pity you can't take photos inside. There are books with them in though. 
Sorry to hear of the children being sick.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Chocolate crust sounds wonderful. I'll give it a try..... Probably shouldn't, who needs another temptation??


Actually, it's an almond flour crust with a chocolate layer on top. Although using a chocolate crust would take a step out of the preparation.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> thanks. now to remember this is not a one lap of the racing oval sprint but a circumnavigation of the globe (maybe I should put on the sound track of around the world in ninety days?).
> 
> ps. first thing out of time out---- dropped the beginning stitch: ran back 6 layers!!!!!! good thing i keep safety pins everywhere.


Great catch, Nancylea. Better now than later.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> We will wave when we drive back home!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

nancylea57 said:


> thanks. now to remember this is not a one lap of the racing oval sprint but a circumnavigation of the globe (maybe I should put on the sound track of around the world in ninety days?).
> 
> ps. first thing out of time out---- dropped the beginning stitch: ran back 6 layers!!!!!! good thing i keep safety pins everywhere.


Lovely colour and good for you to catch that stitch! Looking forward to seeing it finished and blocked :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> And it sounds wonderful, Bev. Will you share?


Love to, Barbara. The last church carry in I took it too, Gary and I almost didn't get a piece, even though it was labeled sugar-free, gluten free. That label usually keeps people away.  Notice that it does not say Fat Free. 

Chocolate Bottom Key Lime Pie
Crust:
1 1/4 C almond flour
1/4 C butter, melted
Mix together well, pat in pie pan, bake 10 min at 350 degrees. Cool

Chocolate Layer-has a fancy name that I forget now. 
1 C chocolate in bits. I use 1 Green & Black's Organic Dark 85% chocolate-3.5 oz
1/3 C cream
1 tsp honey/or preferred sweetner
1/2 tsp vanilla
Mix and microwave 50% power for 1 min. Stir. Put in crust. Put pie plate and crust in freezer for 10 min.

Key Lime part 
1 C boiling water
1 (3 oz) box sugar free lime jello
Mix and cool in fridge till partially set. I have found that if time is a problem, that 10 min in the freezer does pretty well also.

1 C heavy cream-whipped and set aside in fridge

8 oz cream cheese, softened
1/4C Puyre-a stevia blend sweetner. If using another sweetner, use 1/2 C as Puyre is concentrated
3 T key lime juice I use the bottled, so much easier. And what will I do with all those little key limes. 
Mix well with mixer till fluffly

Lightly mix lime jello into cream cheese mixture.

Fold in whipped cream.

Refrigerate 2-3 hours. Enjoy!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

eshlemania said:


> Love to, Barbara. The last church carry in I took it too, Gary and I almost didn't get a piece, even though it was labeled sugar-free, gluten free. That label usually keeps people away.  Notice that it does not say Fat Free.
> 
> Chocolate Bottom Key Lime Pie
> Crust:
> ...


Sounds yummy, thanks for the recipe! I think the chocolate is called ganache.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> thanks. now to remember this is not a one lap of the racing oval sprint but a circumnavigation of the globe (maybe I should put on the sound track of around the world in ninety days?).
> 
> ps. first thing out of time out---- dropped the beginning stitch: ran back 6 layers!!!!!! good thing i keep safety pins everywhere.


LOVELY.
On that pattern I would be using lifelines A LOT !!
Hope you can save it


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

LEE1313 said:


> LOVELY.
> On that pattern I would be using lifelines A LOT !!
> Hope you can save it


life lines in and yes its saved, thanks safety pin.

blocked,,,, BLOCKED,,,,, someone thinks it needs blocked; nooooooooooooo!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Actually, it's an almond flour crust with a chocolate layer on top. Although using a chocolate crust would take a step out of the preparation.


Usually when I want a chocolate crust, I made chocolate wafers and then grind them up in the food processor and then treat them like graham crackers. I also do the same thing with almonds for an almond crust after roasting the almonds.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

nancylea57 said:


> the numbered pattern from the 2019 kal:
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/groups/herbert-niebling
> 
> ...


I'd love to see the finished product. It's going to be wonderful.

DeEtta, you've done so much work. You're going to really enjoy putting all of those quilts together. Maybe some of your group can help. I agree that a quilting party is in order!

The asparagus sounds wonderful. It's also our favorite veggie. We don't grow it, but we sure do eat a lot of it. I like it steamed with a bit of olive oil and, maybe, a pinch of salt but it's truly yummy anyway it is cooked.

I pulled out my sewing machine and am going to zigzag the openings for the steek to see if I can save the acrylic sweater. I've been putting it off as I was afraid I'd really screwed up, we'll see what happens. I'll send a report! I'm almost finished with the infinity scarf, it had really turned out lovely. It goes from white to black with three shades of gray and I really love it. I've made it about 60" long and will Kitchener stitch it to put it together. After all the socks last year for Christmas (about 10 pair), I've gotten pretty good at it! And I do have a cheat sheet. Will try to get a picture up of everything soon.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

nancylea57 said:


> thanks. now to remember this is not a one lap of the racing oval sprint but a circumnavigation of the globe (maybe I should put on the sound track of around the world in ninety days?).
> 
> ps. first thing out of time out---- dropped the beginning stitch: ran back 6 layers!!!!!! good thing i keep safety pins everywhere.


The doily is going to be beautiful. And I agree, it doesn't look like the dropped stitch will be too bad to pick up. Does anyone use a safety line when making lace? I always do as I drop a lot of stitches or, at least enough that the line seems necessary to me. You're right, they are called "life lines", I really couldn't remember. I didn't know you didn't have to block lace, sorry if I upset you NancyLea. I certainly didn't mean to.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Dodie R. said:


> The doily is going to be beautiful. And I agree, it doesn't look like the dropped stitch will be too bad to pick up. Does anyone use a safety line when making lace? I always do as I drop a lot of stitches or, at least enough that the line seems necessary to me. You're right, they are called "life lines", I really couldn't remember. I didn't know you didn't have to block lace, sorry if I upset you NancyLea. I certainly didn't mean to.


my noooooooooo! was meant to be funny, if you look closely you'll see my green lifeline (looks aqua on my computer screen) I tend to put them in about every tenth round/row, unless it's super simple {none} or very, very complex [more often and left in until blocked]. lace tends to need some blocking; I feel that some people torture their projects. but I tend to prefer all things as close to 'natural' as I can get. no perfumes, artificial dyes, hormones, sweeteners. most of my tablecloths look stunning when dried in place on their tabletops. (yeah, i'm amazingly humble). my biggest to date ran 110 inches across, the weight of the overhanging section stretches the topper part wonderfully; no ironing no starching needed. and it took me two days to get it on the frame for the final check for dropped/lost stitches.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Julie, Florida is very flat compared to where I am living now. I do see Melanie has given you a good detailed description

Bev, glad to hear you are feeling better.

Karen, my mom always said that quote about growing old is not for sissies. It made me smile to hear it again.

Sorry I missed the 20th and remembering of Norma. Julie, glad that her husband is doing okay and that he has the children and dog to keep him company, and a friend like you. I did wear the shawl we had knit here on lp when she hosted a session. 

Include me in the group hug. I just canât imagine the pain some of you have endured and come through as strong and loving women. 

Love the daffodils, and your sweet kitty, JanetLee. It sounds like you are doing some good gardening already. I love asparagus and think it is great that you are going to grow your own. Not sure I will be doing much gardening this season. We still have 3 small raised beds, so I may get a few things in. 

Pg. 40


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> I pulled out my sewing machine and am going to zigzag the openings for the steek to see if I can save the acrylic sweater. I've been putting it off as I was afraid I'd really screwed up, we'll see what happens. I'll send a report! I'm almost finished with the infinity scarf, it had really turned out lovely. It goes from white to black with three shades of gray and I really love it. I've made it about 60" long and will Kitchener stitch it to put it together. After all the socks last year for Christmas (about 10 pair), I've gotten pretty good at it! And I do have a cheat sheet. Will try to get a picture up of everything soon.


The coral sweater I started some time ago...the knitting is done and now on to the finishing. I tried it on and it is much too big. Used acrylic yarn, so don't know if a turn in the washer and dryer will draw it in or not. If not, I may also be trying machine stitched steeking down the center front to turn it into a cardigan. I think I could wear an oversized cardi more successfully than a pullover that would fit my hubby (who is no stick figure!).


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

sisu said:


> Julie, Florida is very flat compared to where I am living now. I do see Melanie has given you a good detailed description
> 
> Bev, glad to hear you are feeling better.
> 
> ...


What a gorgeous shawl. May you smile every time you wear it!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Nancy, hope you have taken a nice long break from the pattern and can now see things straight again!

Melanie, looking forward to seeing your gnome. Mmario’s patterns are all so beautiful, I bet the one you are doing will be a wonderful tribute to his memory. 

DeEtta, What a wonderful bag design. Love the pockets. And key lime pie is one of my favorites. Glad you are getting organized and that you had a good time with your ladies group. 

JanetLee, I have actually heard about people using human urine as fertilizer. They say it is an excellent high nitrogen liquid fertilizer if you can get over the ewwww factor- which personally, I can’t

Nancylea, hope you can get everything back in place. Looks like you have gotten quite a bit done and what you have gotten done looks great!

Barbara, sounds like a lovely place that you got to visit. Too bad the grandkids are not feeling well. Bet your being with them makes them feel better though.

Mmmm, that sounds good Bev. Thanks for the recipe.

Dodie, good luck with the steeking. Hope it works.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> What a gorgeous shawl. May you smile every time you wear it!


Thank you, Joyce - I do!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> Julie, Florida is very flat compared to where I am living now. I do see Melanie has given you a good detailed description
> 
> Bev, glad to hear you are feeling better.
> 
> ...


Beautiful shawl, Caryn. So nice to see it and think of Norma.

So happy to find some crocuses tonight.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> my noooooooooo! was meant to be funny, if you look closely you'll see my green lifeline (looks aqua on my computer screen) I tend to put them in about every tenth round/row, unless it's super simple {none} or very, very complex [more often and left in until blocked]. lace tends to need some blocking; I feel that some people torture their projects. but I tend to prefer all things as close to 'natural' as I can get. no perfumes, artificial dyes, hormones, sweeteners. most of my tablecloths look stunning when dried in place on their tabletops. (yeah, i'm amazingly humble). my biggest to date ran 110 inches across, the weight of the overhanging section stretches the topper part wonderfully; no ironing no starching needed. and it took me two days to get it on the frame for the final check for dropped/lost stitches.


Wow, do you have a photograph to share? Please?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> Julie, Florida is very flat compared to where I am living now. I do see Melanie has given you a good detailed description
> 
> Bev, glad to hear you are feeling better.
> 
> ...


????????


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Beautiful shawl, Caryn. So nice to see it and think of Norma.
> 
> So happy to find some crocuses tonight.


Beautiful, Bev. I still need to plant some crocuses here. I started out with 20 or so at my last place and had hundreds when we moved. Hope the couple who bought the place enjoy them.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

sisu said:


> Julie, Florida is very flat compared to where I am living now. I do see Melanie has given you a good detailed description
> 
> Bev, glad to hear you are feeling better.
> 
> ...


16 +/- entries for what Norma created...can someone direct me to the exact page that she posted this pattern?

Thanks. :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Beautiful, Bev. I still need to plant some crocuses here. I started out with 20 or so at my last place and had hundreds when we moved. Hope the couple who bought the place enjoy them.


Thanks, JanetLee. I am happy to note that mine are spreading into other parts of the yard.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> Wow, do you have a photograph to share? Please?


i'll be out to her house around the seventh, hopefully after that, okay?


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

run4fittness said:


> Beautiful, Bev. I still need to plant some crocuses here. I started out with 20 or so at my last place and had hundreds when we moved. Hope the couple who bought the place enjoy them.


 The crocus are beautiful. We've not tried to plant them, but have planted lots of other bulbs. The gophers, or something, seem to eat them before the next year so we've pretty much given up on them.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> The crocus are beautiful. We've not tried to plant them, but have planted lots of other bulbs. The gophers, or something, seem to eat them before the next year so we've pretty much given up on them.


I have a lot of daffodils, but haven't had to dig up and spread out for awhile because of moles. Phooey!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> i'll be out to her house around the seventh, hopefully after that, okay?


Sounds good, thanks! ????


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> The crocus are beautiful. We've not tried to plant them, but have planted lots of other bulbs. The gophers, or something, seem to eat them before the next year so we've pretty much given up on them.


We have those lovely gophers here also. Planting Castor Bean plants helps to keep them away. Gives the soil a bad taste to them and moles.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Beautiful shawl, Caryn. So nice to see it and think of Norma.
> 
> So happy to find some crocuses tonight.


Thank you Bev. It does bring back sweet memories.
Those first crocus and daffodils are so special! Love the feeling of anticipation they bring.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> 16 +/- entries for what Norma created...can someone direct me to the exact page that she posted this pattern?
> 
> Thanks. :sm24:


https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327240-79.html
I think this is the lace party it was in, Karen. My pattern says it was March 22, 2015 and page 79 had all the updated charts. The shawl name was the Madryn.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

martina said:


> Lucky you visiting Fallinwater. I've got the Lego model of it as it's one of my favourite buildings. A pity you can't take photos inside. There are books with them in though.
> Sorry to hear of the children being sick.


We bought a small book for that very reason.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Love to, Barbara. The last church carry in I took it too, Gary and I almost didn't get a piece, even though it was labeled sugar-free, gluten free. That label usually keeps people away.  Notice that it does not say Fat Free.
> 
> Chocolate Bottom Key Lime Pie
> Crust:
> ...


Thanks, Bev, you are right about not fat free. ????. But it does sound good.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

sisu said:


> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327240-79.html
> I think this is the lace party it was in, Karen. My pattern says it was March 22, 2015 and page 79 had all the updated charts. The shawl name was the Madryn.


Thanks Caryn. I even managed to save the photos given by one of our Floridians... need more seahorses? :sm15: :sm23: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

sisu said:


> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327240-79.html
> I think this is the lace party it was in, Karen. My pattern says it was March 22, 2015 and page 79 had all the updated charts. The shawl name was the Madryn.


Thanks so much for sharing this link. The shawl is a lovely reminder of Norma. I wasn't on KP or with this group at that time so it is a wonderful testament to a talented, lovely woman.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Beautiful shawl, Caryn. So nice to see it and think of Norma.
> 
> So happy to find some crocuses tonight.


Crocuses, the harbinger of spring, beautiful, Bev.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> The crocus are beautiful. We've not tried to plant them, but have planted lots of other bulbs. The gophers, or something, seem to eat them before the next year so we've pretty much given up on them.


Thanks, Dodie


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> Thank you Bev. It does bring back sweet memories.
> Those first crocus and daffodils are so special! Love the feeling of anticipation they bring.


Thanks so much, Caryn.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Thanks, Bev, you are right about not fat free. ????. But it does sound good.


You are welcome. I don't usually make it often or for just Gary and I for that reason. But it sure is yummy.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Crocuses, the harbinger of spring, beautiful, Bev.


Thanks so much, Barbara


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Well, I have heard the Canada Geese flying north and we now have a chorus of RedWinged Blackbirds singing in the backyard! And I have seen a second Robin! We still have lots of snow and it was quite windy and cold yesterday but today has been sunny and warmer(it's relatively warmer...).
But I won't say it... They are calling for snow again tonight...

I crocheted a Swiffer floor mop cover, just have to finish the edges and sew it together. A good use for some stash cotton!

I have moved 90% of the yarn from the dining room back to the basement. 
The sauna has also been emptied of yarn.
We are looking at shelving for my yarn storage area so that I don't have the containers stacked 3-4 or more high.
It's "always" the container on the bottom that I need to get into!
I spend almost as much time unstacking/restacking containers as search for the yarn I want! 
A work in progress!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Thanks so much for sharing this link. The shawl is a lovely reminder of Norma. I wasn't on KP or with this group at that time so it is a wonderful testament to a talented, lovely woman.


????????


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Well, I have heard the Canada Geese flying north and we now have a chorus of RedWinged Blackbirds singing in the backyard! And I have seen a second Robin! We still have lots of snow and it was quite windy and cold yesterday but today has been sunny and warmer(it's relatively warmer...).
> But I won't say it... They are calling for snow again tonight...
> 
> I crocheted a Swiffer floor mop cover, just have to finish the edges and sew it together. A good use for some stash cotton!
> ...


I had hubby buy me some of those metal shelves that you usually find in a work shop. Not the really heavy duty ones, but not the cheap paste board ones either. My containers and bags fit quite nicely on them. Plus easy to see what is there. I have the whole set up in the closet in one of the spare bed rooms. We bought them at either Home Depot or Lowes. Plus very easy to put together. And take back apart if you want to move them.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Vickie P said:


> Well, I have heard the Canada Geese flying north and we now have a chorus of RedWinged Blackbirds singing in the backyard! And I have seen a second Robin! We still have lots of snow and it was quite windy and cold yesterday but today has been sunny and warmer(it's relatively warmer...).
> But I won't say it... They are calling for snow again tonight...
> 
> I crocheted a Swiffer floor mop cover, just have to finish the edges and sew it together. A good use for some stash cotton!
> ...


And it's snowing
:sm16: :sm16: :sm16: :sm25:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> I have moved 90% of the yarn from the dining room back to the basement.
> The sauna has also been emptied of yarn.
> 
> A work in progress!




Glad that spring is working it's way toward you, Vicki.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> We have those lovely gophers here also. Planting Castor Bean plants helps to keep them away. Gives the soil a bad taste to them and moles.


I tried a couple of things people suggested to chase away the moles, none worked. Gave up and got something at Ace Hardware that is supposed to repel them. I've had so much damage to plants, and our yard is dangerous to walk across because of all the tunnels, that I went ahead and got this product. Haven't read the label where the ingredients are listed, might scare me. I just want to scare the moles away.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Well, I have heard the Canada Geese flying north and we now have a chorus of RedWinged Blackbirds singing in the backyard! And I have seen a second Robin! We still have lots of snow and it was quite windy and cold yesterday but today has been sunny and warmer(it's relatively warmer...).
> But I won't say it... They are calling for snow again tonight...
> 
> I crocheted a Swiffer floor mop cover, just have to finish the edges and sew it together. A good use for some stash cotton!
> ...


It must be so nice to get your things back where they belong, Vickie. It's been a long haul for you. Nice that you can hear the birds. I love hearing geese flying overhead, honking their way across the sky.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

JanetLee, Thanks for the info on the Castor beans. We've tried lots of other things and nothing has worked so far. We'll try that and see what the local garden store has for the darn moles and gophers.

Vickie sounds like you've been working as hard as DeEtta. I have 17 or more large totes full of yarn. They are in the back of a very large garage that is stacked to the rafters of dh's stuff, so I can't get to them. When they were first put in there, it was no problem! I'm waiting for him to clean up his mess or at least make me a nice wide aisle to get to it. Right now I buy what yarn I decide I need unless I already have it upstairs. I just wonder who is going to get it when I die, probably the girls in my knitting group.

I'm sorry it's snowing again, Vickie. I'm sure you're wondering if it's ever going to be spring there. We had another day in the 50s with some clouds but no rain which is always lovely because it seems to rain here an inordinate amount.

Still not any birds to report.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Babalou said:


> It must be so nice to get your things back where they belong, Vickie. It's been a long haul for you. Nice that you can hear the birds. I love hearing geese flying overhead, honking their way across the sky.


I'm not sure why but hearing the geese always reminds me of my Dad...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> JanetLee, Thanks for the info on the Castor beans. We've tried lots of other things and nothing has worked so far. We'll try that and see what the local garden store has for the darn moles and gophers.
> 
> Vickie sounds like you've been working as hard as DeEtta. I have 17 or more large totes full of yarn. They are in the back of a very large garage that is stacked to the rafters of dh's stuff, so I can't get to them. When they were first put in there, it was no problem! I'm waiting for him to clean up his mess or at least make me a nice wide aisle to get to it. Right now I buy what yarn I decide I need unless I already have it upstairs. I just wonder who is going to get it when I die, probably the girls in my knitting group.
> 
> ...


I was just watching a Bald Eagle flying over the field to the west. Beautiful! I could not get a good picture because I was looking towards the sun. Hubby is not home to show me how the set up the camera. Ah well, maybe the bird will still be over there when he returns this coming week.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> JanetLee, Thanks for the info on the Castor beans. We've tried lots of other things and nothing has worked so far. We'll try that and see what the local garden store has for the darn moles and gophers.


Dodie- I don't have any idea what is available in your neck of the woods, but the product I got is called "All Natural Mole and Vole Repellent" by a company called "imustgarden". Says it is 20% caster oil plus other botanical oils that will repel moles, voles, armadillos, gophers, skunks, chipmunks, ground squirrels, and other burrowing animals. Armadillos? Seriously? There are detailed instructions to use with diagrams, generally speaking, you start right around your house, wait a few days, move out from there. It's a gradual process so you don't trap the critters between your house or whatever you are wanting to protect, and the repellent. You really do want to just chase them away. It is suggested to apply on a rainy day. Oh brother. Rain can get heavy here. I purchased this at a local Ace Hardware, don't know if you have one close to you or not. I remember there being a Home Depot in Klamath Falls where my parents lived, but I don't know if they carry this or not. And I don't remember seeing Ace Hardware stores there. But maybe I just wasn't paying attention. On the side of the bag, the company's address is in Chapel Hill, NC. So it may not be in your area, but you can check their web site for information to compare to what you have in your stores there if you need to.

www.imustgarden.com

The weather here has been to cold and wet for me to get outside much, so I haven't tried this yet. Guess we should wish each other luck with this!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> When I married, now some 51 years ago, my husband was involved in clothing design. So my Dad made me a cutting table (4 ft x 8 ft) and it has been with me since then. Fortunately, we thought ahead and Dad made it so could be taken apart and easily moved in pieces (except for the 2 4x8 ft pieces which were easy enough to move, but heavy. So I've always had a place where at least one room was dedicated to fabric. I have to admit it is a luxury, but I've used it for so many, many purposes in addition to sewing.
> 
> As for the key lime pie, I had never tasted that until I travelled to Florida the first time on business. One taste and I was hooked. It really isn't that hard to make, if you can find either the key limes or the bottled juice from them. But out here in the far reaches of the West, it is an oddity and it is surprising how many have never experienced it. Of course, I see my mission as being obligated to make the introduction. The hint of orange sounds really interesting, but I have to admit that next to raspberries, limes are in my top five list of flavors, running a close second to raspberries.
> 
> I've had it for the day. Sorted, folded, ironed fabric and gillions of fabric pieces all day. Frankly, barely made a dent in the tubs and already I've found enough hand pieced quilting blocks sufficient for 3 full sized quilts. Oh Vey!!!!!


Luxury indeed! Lucky girl. And semi-portable too!

We have a local restaurant that makes key lime pie martinis. Oh my!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> the numbered pattern from the 2019 kal:
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/groups/herbert-niebling
> 
> ...


The Niebling patterns are amazing.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Love to, Barbara. The last church carry in I took it too, Gary and I almost didn't get a piece, even though it was labeled sugar-free, gluten free. That label usually keeps people away.  Notice that it does not say Fat Free.
> 
> Chocolate Bottom Key Lime Pie
> Crust:
> ...


Sounds yummy. Not to nit pick but this is a lime pie recipe, not a key lime pie recipe. Key limes have a distinctive flavor. :sm09:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> When I married, now some 51 years ago, my husband was involved in clothing design. So my Dad made me a cutting table (4 ft x 8 ft) and it has been with me since then. Fortunately, we thought ahead and Dad made it so could be taken apart and easily moved in pieces (except for the 2 4x8 ft pieces which were easy enough to move, but heavy. So I've always had a place where at least one room was dedicated to fabric. I have to admit it is a luxury, but I've used it for so many, many purposes in addition to sewing.
> 
> As for the key lime pie, I had never tasted that until I travelled to Florida the first time on business. One taste and I was hooked. It really isn't that hard to make, if you can find either the key limes or the bottled juice from them. But out here in the far reaches of the West, it is an oddity and it is surprising how many have never experienced it. Of course, I see my mission as being obligated to make the introduction. The hint of orange sounds really interesting, but I have to admit that next to raspberries, limes are in my top five list of flavors, running a close second to raspberries.
> 
> I've had it for the day. Sorted, folded, ironed fabric and gillions of fabric pieces all day. Frankly, barely made a dent in the tubs and already I've found enough hand pieced quilting blocks sufficient for 3 full sized quilts. Oh Vey!!!!!


Your table reminds me of 2 "tables" my Dad made. One was a smallish side table with space for a lamp for my Mom when she did her needlepoint. I still have it and reassure it.

My parents hosted the annual Christmas dinner for decades. Even with all the dining table leaves in the table was not long enough. And we didn't like having to have a "children's" table ( some of the "children" were in their twenties).
So my father made a table extension to the end of the table, cut and padded to fit the table edge.
It was perfect and everyone could sit at the same table!
:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Caryn (sisu) - I am going to have to look up Norma's shawl again. Yours is a beauty. 

Bev (eshlemania) - love to see things pushing up through the dirt.

Vickie - Snow, ack!!

Karen (kaixixang) - the Florida seahorses are doing just fine 


Knitting update: I have finished clue 3 of gnome MKAL. As mentioned before, my first choice for the leaf topper and beard was terrible to knit with (color was good though), second attempt was to thin (even doubled), so used the original body yarn (brown) for the leaf and eventual beard. Clue 3 was the body so I found a ball of self striping sock yarn that has green, brown, cream, and blue. Gnatalie Gnome now has a striped dress. Clue 4 dropped this morning and is the final clue: beard, arms, nose, and braids. 

Life update: we have finally gone to permitting for the new house! Wahoo! Hopefully there will not be any building department issues. 

Hope all are well,

Melanie


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

MissMelba said:


> Caryn (sisu) - I am going to have to look up Norma's shawl again. Yours is a beauty.
> 
> Bev (eshlemania) - love to see things pushing up through the dirt.
> 
> ...


Yeah Melanie for the permitting!!! May you have a very smooth build!
It's a bright sunny, cold day today but I have a whole flock of Red Winged Blackbirds singing their hearts out in my backyard.
And cheeky Blue Jays sitting on the feeder pole and in the bare Crab Apple tree looking pointedly and expectantly in my kitchen patio doors...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Sounds yummy. Not to nit pick but this is a lime pie recipe, not a key lime pie recipe. Key limes have a distinctive flavor. :sm09:


I use a bottled key lime juice.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Thanks Caryn. I even managed to save the photos given by one of our Floridians... need more seahorses? :sm15: :sm23: :sm23: :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Thanks so much for sharing this link. The shawl is a lovely reminder of Norma. I wasn't on KP or with this group at that time so it is a wonderful testament to a talented, lovely woman.


You're welcome. Norma certainly was both talented and lovely. It's hard to believe it was already 5 years ago.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Well, I have heard the Canada Geese flying north and we now have a chorus of RedWinged Blackbirds singing in the backyard! And I have seen a second Robin! We still have lots of snow and it was quite windy and cold yesterday but today has been sunny and warmer(it's relatively warmer...).
> But I won't say it... They are calling for snow again tonight...
> 
> I crocheted a Swiffer floor mop cover, just have to finish the edges and sew it together. A good use for some stash cotton!
> ...


You are doing well getting everything back in order! Yuck for the snow, but yay for the birds. We had some bluebirds surveying the bluebird house. Not sure how soon it will be for them to actually start building a nest.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Caryn (sisu) - I am going to have to look up Norma's shawl again. Yours is a beauty.
> 
> Bev (eshlemania) - love to see things pushing up through the dirt.
> 
> ...


Thanks Melanie. Your Gnatalie Gnome sounds adorable. 
How very exciting about getting to the permitting stage for the new house!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Caryn (sisu) - I am going to have to look up Norma's shawl again. Yours is a beauty.
> 
> Bev (eshlemania) - love to see things pushing up through the dirt.
> 
> ...


I sometimes think permits are the most difficult part of any major building project. ????????


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I use a bottled key lime juice.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> I sometimes think permits are the most difficult part of any major building project. ????????


Gosh I hope not, lol! We expect between two to four weeks. Unless the environmental people decide our land is actually swamp. I am hoping the tall pine trees will be enough to prove we have dirt and not swamp.

It has been a slow process getting to permitting. The roof truss engineer took forever! One plan version had a truss in the middle of the attic access door. You would have to step over the truss to get into the attic.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

MissMelba said:


> Gosh I hope not, lol! We expect between two to four weeks. Unless the environmental people decide our land is actually swamp. I am hoping the tall pine trees will be enough to prove we have dirt and not swamp.
> 
> It has been a slow process getting to permitting. The roof truss engineer took forever! One plan version had a truss in the middle of the attic access door. You would have to step over the truss to get into the attic.


When we had our first major reno we did the master bath plus other rooms. As we were still both working we met with the contractor regularly to leave detailed instructions. I wash my hair bent over the bathtub using a hand held shower head. 
The shower head was to go on the tub on the far side opposite the taps.
We returned home to the taps being installed in the middle of the tub, just where you would step into the tub!!!
I would ld have had to straddle the taps and lift my leg over the taps just to get into the tub...
They provided a new tub and installed it according to our specifications.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Just got home from an all-day trip to Klamath Falls. The new car had a recall (nothing serious, but should be attended to) so I used that for an excuse to head for the "city." Naturrally, I stopped at Joann's and while I cruised through the yarn area, actually paid no attention because I was on the hunt for stuff for the new & improved sewing room. And while I was there, I discovered that they had a wide solution of home decorator fabrics, reduced, reduced, and reduced. I ended up getting over 10 yards of 50+ inch fabric for only $16. I picked out a couple of fabrics that are neutral and will make some good shopping bags. A long day, but fortunately uneventful.

On the home front, I'm making progress integrating Mom's fabrics and mine. So far have managed to go through all of her fabrics (and believe me there were a lot) and sort out the pieces into essentially 3 categories: 1+yards, fat quarter up to 1 yard, and scraps. All the yards and fat quarters have been neatly folded and placed on the shelves. The scraps tossed into a tub for later subsorting and handling. Now I have a number of significantly smaller tubs of my own stuff to go through and fold and get on the shelves. Then to treat the scraps and decide what I want to do about storage of misc clothing type fabric -- fortunately, there is very little of that. Most of what Mom and I had were cottons so they can be combined and classified as general quilting materials.

Also needed another bag of bread flour. It seems in the last couple of months I'm baking bread at least once a week; so the supplies to shrink. So a quick stop at the wholesale house got me stocked up for a month of so.

Mel -- great news on the house. Sounds like ground breaking isn't too far off (fingers crossed). How exciting and let's hope that you don't have a "Vicki" bathtub experience!!! Although in the telling it is rather funny. Don't you just wonder: Duh!!!!

I'm looking forward to getting the sewing/fabric/whatnots, etc all sorted and stored. Then maybe a quiet evening of knitting would be an excellent reward. I'm beginning to miss it.

Just wanted to pop in and say Hi to all. Today on the drive, I had sunny skies, rain, snow, really strong winds and more rain. Must be spring! But the fields are full of baby calves and horses. It is so wonderful to see them romping around. Actually, this year we cow/calf pairs on our property so they are right across the fence. Cutest little tikes.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

JoyceinNC said:


> Dodie- I don't have any idea what is available in your neck of the woods, but the product I got is called "All Natural Mole and Vole Repellent" by a company called "imustgarden". Says it is 20% caster oil plus other botanical oils that will repel moles, voles, armadillos, gophers, skunks, chipmunks, ground squirrels, and other burrowing animals. Armadillos? Seriously? There are detailed instructions to use with diagrams, generally speaking, you start right around your house, wait a few days, move out from there. It's a gradual process so you don't trap the critters between your house or whatever you are wanting to protect, and the repellent. You really do want to just chase them away. It is suggested to apply on a rainy day. Oh brother. Rain can get heavy here. I purchased this at a local Ace Hardware, don't know if you have one close to you or not. I remember there being a Home Depot in Klamath Falls where my parents lived, but I don't know if they carry this or not. And I don't remember seeing Ace Hardware stores there. But maybe I just wasn't paying attention. On the side of the bag, the company's address is in Chapel Hill, NC. So it may not be in your area, but you can check their web site for information to compare to what you have in your stores there if you need to.
> 
> www.imustgarden.com
> 
> The weather here has been to cold and wet for me to get outside much, so I haven't tried this yet. Guess we should wish each other luck with this!


Thanks, Joyce. Yes, we do have Ace here so I will look for it. I appreciate the info. Moles and gophers are horrid. When we lived in New Orleans we had an armadillo take up residence underneath our house and we had to have a trapper come in and finally get rid of the darn thing. I didn't realize they had any kind of repellent you could use. Live and learn, that would certainly be less expensive!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

DeEtta, more great news getting your yardage integrated, yardage for more bags and a day away. What a great day for you. Do sit and knit tonight. You deserve it!

Melanie, hope all works out with the permits and I'm with DeEtta that you don't have a tub or attic problem when they get to that part of building the house. Good luck with all of it. I'm sending lots of good thoughts your way as I'm sure everyone else is.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi. I finally got through all the pages, I spent the weekend at my sister’s house in NJ. Many of my weekends will be spent there. We are slowly getting her yard fixed up. 
I saw some lovely pics of daffodils. Thanks for sharing. 

Mel, I’m glad you explained about the Star of Bruce. I looked on Ravelry and couldn’t find anything like that. Also, didn’t you just build a home 2 or 3 years ago? Or is this still the same property?

DeEtta, that’s a great bag you made. Was it you that posted that your favorite flavors are raspberries and limes? These are my favorites too. 

Karen, that is how I make lime pies- with sweetened condensed milk, about 1/4 cup juice to one can. In a shortbread cookie crust.

Bev, your recipe sounds absolutely horrible for my waist. I will have to try it soon, thanks for sharing. 

Nancy, so looking forward to see your Neibling. I have bought a nice cotton thread for whenever I get around to making one. 
Right now I finished my daughters thigh high socks and am on the foot of my second sock for me. Then I have some baby knitting to do before July for my niece’s baby shower.

ETA - fixed typos


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

KittyChris said:


> Hi. I finally got through all the pages, I spent the weekend at my sisterâs house in NJ. Many of my weekends will be spent there. We are slowly getting her yard fixed up.
> I saw some lovely pics of daffodils. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Mel, Iâm glad you explained about the Star of Bruce. I looked on Ravelry and couldnât find anything like that. Also, didnât you just build a home 2 or 3 years ago? Or is this still the same property?
> ...


have you neibl-ed before? I found this one fast and tantalizing. am planning to do it again with beads (thinking in the double yo's) to use as a nursery "dream catcher", good luck trying it.

https://doilyhead.files.wordpress.com/2009/08/erikas-79-nr-4-sternzopf.pdf

yes; that 10 cross thing-----mind cramp! looks crappy---blocks WOW!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Thanks, Joyce. Yes, we do have Ace here so I will look for it. I appreciate the info. Moles and gophers are horrid. When we lived in New Orleans we had an armadillo take up residence underneath our house and we had to have a trapper come in and finally get rid of the darn thing. I didn't realize they had any kind of repellent you could use. Live and learn, that would certainly be less expensive!


I'm tempted to send a box of this stuff to the cemetery my parents are buried in, in Klamath Falls. The ground squirrels have completely taken over! It seems they like to nest between the vaults, which are placed one on top of the other for couples now, instead of side by side. They had a demonstration of an explosive kind of squirrel killer, a combination of some sort of gasses. But, imagine what that would do to the vaults! They can't use pesticides because they are surrounded by "organic" farm fields, which are also full of the squirrels. The bag info says the combination of oils and peanut shells is not harmful to animals, only makes their food smell and taste bad, so they go elsewhere for food. When I last visited there, tried to run over some of the varmints as I was driving out of the cemetery, it was exciting, but they were too fast. Darn.....


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> have you neibl-ed before? I found this one fast and tantalizing. am planning to do it again with beads (thinking in the double yo's) to use as a nursery "dream catcher", good luck trying it.
> 
> https://doilyhead.files.wordpress.com/2009/08/erikas-79-nr-4-sternzopf.pdf
> 
> yes; that 10 cross thing-----mind cramp! looks crappy---blocks WOW!


Oh my, I had to look closely to see if it was knitting or needle lace. What a dream catcher!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

nancylea57 said:


> have you neibl-ed before? I found this one fast and tantalizing. am planning to do it again with beads (thinking in the double yo's) to use as a nursery "dream catcher", good luck trying it.
> 
> https://doilyhead.files.wordpress.com/2009/08/erikas-79-nr-4-sternzopf.pdf
> 
> yes; that 10 cross thing-----mind cramp! looks crappy---blocks WOW!


Stunning!!


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

quick poll: do you think painting it with a shellac/varnish would stablize a knitted doily to hang it? or should I plan on using a ring?

asking because starch tends to melt in high humidity areas.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> quick poll: do you think painting it with a shellac/varnish would stablize a knitted doily to hang it? or should I plan on using a ring?
> 
> asking because starch tends to melt in high humidity areas.


I vote for using a ring. Paint products (shellac/varnish) could yellow the thread after a short time, and it would not wash out.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Bev, your recipe sounds absolutely horrible for my waist. I will have to try it soon, thanks for sharing.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> I'm tempted to send a box of this stuff to the cemetery my parents are buried in, in Klamath Falls. The ground squirrels have completely taken over! It seems they like to nest between the vaults, which are placed one on top of the other for couples now, instead of side by side. They had a demonstration of an explosive kind of squirrel killer, a combination of some sort of gasses. But, imagine what that would do to the vaults! They can't use pesticides because they are surrounded by "organic" farm fields, which are also full of the squirrels. The bag info says the combination of oils and peanut shells is not harmful to animals, only makes their food smell and taste bad, so they go elsewhere for food. When I last visited there, tried to run over some of the varmints as I was driving out of the cemetery, it was exciting, but they were too fast. Darn.....


Oh, my. How horrible


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

I agree, go with a ring.
Only other suggestion would be to either put it between 2 panes of glass or rigid acrylic in a custom frame.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> have you neibl-ed before? I found this one fast and tantalizing. am planning to do it again with beads (thinking in the double yo's) to use as a nursery "dream catcher", good luck trying it.
> 
> https://doilyhead.files.wordpress.com/2009/08/erikas-79-nr-4-sternzopf.pdf
> 
> yes; that 10 cross thing-----mind cramp! looks crappy---blocks WOW!


Very cool, Nancylea. Looking great!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> When we had our first major reno we did the master bath plus other rooms. As we were still both working we met with the contractor regularly to leave detailed instructions. I wash my hair bent over the bathtub using a hand held shower head.
> The shower head was to go on the tub on the far side opposite the taps.
> We returned home to the taps being installed in the middle of the tub, just where you would step into the tub!!!
> I would ld have had to straddle the taps and lift my leg over the taps just to get into the tub...
> They provided a new tub and installed it according to our specifications.


Oh, definitely a problem with the location of the taps. When DH and I did the remodel of our master bath there was quite a discussion on the location of the valve for the shower. I wanted it offset so that I could open the door, turn on the water, and stay dry (our master bath is the farthest from the hot water heater). I think I have a pic somewhere, stand by... DH agreed to the location. We did the work ourselves so no problem with putting things where we wanted them. The location has worked out brilliantly. Now try to explain it to the builder, lol!

.

Hope my mark ups make sense.

.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Nancy - that doily does look wonderful! 

KittyChris - same lot, but the new house design has taken a while. We chose the builder in April 2018, signed the build contract in Nov, and the bank loan in Dec. So we are quite stoked to finally go to permitting. We did renovations to our current house so maybe that is what you are thinking of; master bathroom, carpet, and a full kitchen / dining room remodel (demolition down to concrete slab and wall studs). 


Gnatalie Gnome has a beard and one arm! Well, the parts are knitted anyways, not yet attached.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

MissMelba said:


> Oh, definitely a problem with the location of the taps. When DH and I did the remodel of our master bath there was quite a discussion on the location of the valve for the shower. I wanted it offset so that I could open the door, turn on the water, and stay dry (our master bath is the farthest from the hot water heater). I think I have a pic somewhere, stand by... DH agreed to the location. We did the work ourselves so no problem with putting things where we wanted them. The location has worked out brilliantly. Now try to explain it to the builder, lol!
> 
> .
> 
> ...


Makes perfect sense Melanie! Maybe it's a woman thing, we have good reasons for what we want/need but men (in general) just don't get it.
Our last bathroom reno went well and we were home for all of it. I watched carefully.
This is actually the bathroom that I use the most.
I'm 5 feet tall. I watched the shower spout output placement.
The first time I washed my hair there I could not reach to put the handheld shower head back in the holder.
I was starting to think that I had truly started to lose height. Maybe I was starting the dreaded getting shorter as we age...
DH sort of laughed until I showed him that I couldn't reach the holder.
He texted the contractor. The contractor had consulted the plumber who told him what the standard height for the shower was. This bathroom was 30 years old. Standards change.
And he was well aware of my height. He apologized profusely.
We went to a plumbing/bathroom shop and started to explain the problem. The sales woman stopped us and said she'd just had the same issue on her reno. The solution was a new shower "fixture" with a bar that runs down the bath wall to slide the fixture down. Cost? $700!!!!!
We searched in the States on a visit, found a longer spout, had the plumber back to install it. We had to install it upside down (it was S shaped), problem was it would be pointed to the ceiling...
I'm buying a step stool....


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> I vote for using a ring. Paint products (shellac/varnish) could yellow the thread after a short time, and it would not wash out.


and it would not wash out.____that's what i'm hoping for. suggested elsewhere.. wallpaper paste.

sandwiching between glass_____to heavy for the dreamcatcher/sunspinner/ window hanging effect.

acrylic_____have to double check I think I've excluded liquid acrylic because of odor/breathing. hmmmmmm.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

nancylea57 said:


> and it would not wash out.____that's what i'm hoping for. suggested elsewhere.. wallpaper paste.
> 
> sandwiching between glass_____to heavy for the dreamcatcher/sunspinner/ window hanging effect.
> 
> acrylic_____have to double check I think I've excluded liquid acrylic because of odor/breathing. hmmmmmm.


I was honking sheets of acrylic.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Vickie P said:


> I was honking sheets of acrylic.


yeah but it made me remember the acrylic display disks from the 70's or 80's, pour a little liquid acrylic over a layer of say flower petals, lay another layer of something leaves, twigs, grasses. pour a little more acrylic, wait for it to dry. stand up edgewise and presto 3 d display. (non linear memory trigger I guess) and I can get the two parts of the acrylic makings over at my bead store. but I do think that I have a breathing problem with the mix, will have to do some exploring the idea.

in fact the acrylic version was second step after a friend got into candle making and she made this gorgeous thin sheet-cakes of au natural scenes (was a real master at keeping the wax very, very clear; see through clear). sand candles, candle dipping, candle swirling, pouring hot wax through ice cubes to make freeform globs. good memories, thanks for starting the trip.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

nancylea57 said:


> yeah but it made me remember the acrylic display disks from the 70's or 80's, pour a little liquid acrylic over a layer of say flower petals, lay another layer of something leaves, twigs, grasses. pour a little more acrylic, wait for it to dry. stand up edgewise and presto 3 d display. (non linear memory trigger I guess) and I can get the two parts of the acrylic makings over at my bead store. but I do think that I have a breathing problem with the mix, will have to do some exploring the idea.
> 
> in fact the acrylic version was second step after a friend got into candle making and she made this gorgeous thin sheet-cakes of au natural scenes. sand candles, candle dipping, candle swirling, pouring hot wax through ice cubes to make freeform globs. good memories, thanks for starting the trip.


Edit, that was "thinking" not "thonking" :sm25:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

nancylea57 said:


> have you neibl-ed before? I found this one fast and tantalizing. am planning to do it again with beads (thinking in the double yo's) to use as a nursery "dream catcher", good luck trying it.
> 
> https://doilyhead.files.wordpress.com/2009/08/erikas-79-nr-4-sternzopf.pdf
> 
> yes; that 10 cross thing-----mind cramp! looks crappy---blocks WOW!


Nancy, no I haven't worked a Neibling yet. I may have to start this one as soon as I am done with the baby sweaters. If it turns out nice it could be another gift. I like the idea of using it as a dream catcher.

Ps - yours is gorgeous. Thanks for sharing and the link.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

JoyceinNC said:


> I'm tempted to send a box of this stuff to the cemetery my parents are buried in, in Klamath Falls. The ground squirrels have completely taken over! It seems they like to nest between the vaults, which are placed one on top of the other for couples now, instead of side by side. They had a demonstration of an explosive kind of squirrel killer, a combination of some sort of gasses. But, imagine what that would do to the vaults! They can't use pesticides because they are surrounded by "organic" farm fields, which are also full of the squirrels. The bag info says the combination of oils and peanut shells is not harmful to animals, only makes their food smell and taste bad, so they go elsewhere for food. When I last visited there, tried to run over some of the varmints as I was driving out of the cemetery, it was exciting, but they were too fast. Darn.....


LOL. Thanks for that laugh. I can just picture it, speeding around the cemetery trying to run over squirrels


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> LOL. Thanks for that laugh. I can just picture it, speeding around the cemetery trying to run over squirrels


Yes, I thought it was pretty exciting, an excuse to drive fast without a speeding ticket! But the little buggers were too fast for me. They have too many holes they can dive in just in the nick of time. What really made me laugh at the time was the picture in my mind of the fellow with the various gas canisters dropping them down the holes and explosions happening all over the place. The grounds keeper told me that in the demo, the ground lifted up about 6 inches where the explosion took place. Boy, what an event to happen in a cemetery! I wonder what the newspaper headlines would have been? But in truth, the explosions would have caused too much damage to the vaults, and no one wants that to happen. Many years ago, there was a flood here in N.C., closer to the coast I think. The water was many feet deep, and among the unbelievable photos after the storm was of caskets floating down the streets-turned-to-rivers. They had not used vaults in that area to place caskets in, and the water had somehow been able to unearth the caskets. Awful.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Edit, that was "thinking" not "thonking" :sm25:


I did wonder about that.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

nancylea57 said:


> have you neibl-ed before? I found this one fast and tantalizing. am planning to do it again with beads (thinking in the double yo's) to use as a nursery "dream catcher", good luck trying it.
> 
> https://doilyhead.files.wordpress.com/2009/08/erikas-79-nr-4-sternzopf.pdf
> 
> yes; that 10 cross thing-----mind cramp! looks crappy---blocks WOW!


That is really stunning, I downloaded the pattern but don't know if I have the wherewithal to ever try it! Probably will try it in my dreams.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Edit, that was "thinking" not "thonking" :sm25:


Whew, I was wondering and could not figure it out! I usually can, but not always. Thanks for the mind exercise! :sm17:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

:sm15: :sm15: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: How to start a new dictionary online???!


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Dodie R. said:


> That is really stunning, I downloaded the pattern but don't know if I have the wherewithal to ever try it! Probably will try it in my dreams.


Dodie, it really is super simple there are no big tricks, the toughest thing* is that 5 cross over and that is rough only because of the size of the lump you're deliberately making it just looks like a catastrophe waiting to happen but it is a great place to dip your toes in and say you've accomplished a niebling. it doesn't get bulky and hard to maneuver around the needles, it doesn't have lots of elements building in the background, it just grows and grows very evenly no great jumps of make three yo's nine, twelve, a hundred and two new stitches.

I know that most of the people here would say that the most intimidating thing on most NEW** ideas is that the graphing/ language that users use ( how's that for not explanative?), but really if you have even basic skills lace is addictive.

do not know your skill level but truthfully that is why most patterns, books, designers include the stitch guide. look at the project you're thinking about starting. (unless its the Japanese stitch book, ha, ha{way too many intimidating choices}) see if there's something there that you are unsure of. is it the notation that is unclear, can't see it well enough to determine if its left - right - front - back that you need to do here? is it the way they describe the action, " knit front and back of stitch" versus " in same stitch, knit 1 purl 1"? is it that someone thought they would be technically challenging and give you all kinds of useless maneuvers when you need to do a simple [slip two as if to purl together, put back on original needle and knit first existing loop { was #2, now #1} front and second thru back loop]? Best of all now a days is it in English, greek, hungrarian, whatever your language of choice is? its all in graphs? its not in graphs? (if you ask some one may have the work around pattern available)

BRING THESE THINGS OVER HERE AND ASK, we have all been there before, since, and will be there again. suddenly the light bulb just flickers and you question your sanity, but things slip out of focus and friends will giggle with you as you fumble in the dark.

*(okay, looking at stitch guide as in paragraph three; forgot the move 5 stitches in to begin next round. but really simple: slide one stitch loop working thread around to opposite side, slide #2, drape thread back to starting side,... this way the thread doesn't just dangle around on the back to catch on things,{fingers, button, cats paws, whatevers})****

** watch as you grow in the craft, how much of the NEW things are actually decades and centuries old customs coming into the internet age. niebling, Estonian, Japanese, porteguese… think about it ladies and gents, we have touted all of these as the current hot idea.

***there are several ways to move forward, with out changing your tension in that one spot, because it is a one shot if working in the round all the other places in this round will simply need to move marker. this is one of those things that you will have to try a couple of things and see what works for you. some people can just gauge how much slack to leave so that the blocking doesn't bog up. some of us have to do some Gerry rigging and remember to adjust for the end of the round.

suddenly this doesn't look all that encouraging. think how do you eat an elephant--- one bite at a time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I had a PM from Bev, which I managed to read only earlier today- I've been out a lot, and my phone was claiming I had to login first- finally was able to concentrate on sorting that out- Bev mentioned I'd not been much on the Lace Party- I've not been getting notifications- I've just checked- the boxes are ticked- don't know what will be causing the problem!
I see there's 10 pages that I've not read, and I really can't afford the time at the moment to attempt to read them all! It will be far worse with Sam's Tea Party- and next week I really have to keep up with that, because of a task I've promised to do. 
I have been very involved with community things, in the wake of the Massacre in Christchurch, my weaving on Mondays- had to take a trip through to the doctor today- that involves several hours- especially as I had to sit waiting my turn at the Walk in Clinic- it was too late to make an appointment! Just a problem with the toe nail- big toe, left foot- was concerned it might be infected- the nurse and doctor said it was a good thing I had been cautious! Tomorrow I have the Funeral for my old friend Audrey- her quality of life has been eroding badly over the last three years- so, though sad I won't have further conversation with her, I'm also glad her struggle is over. Her children are of course weepy- that is to be expected. Have to get several errands completed before I head over to the church for the service- fortunately everything is local!
Friday I will go again to the Mosque, may possibly find some time for the computer that morning, but also getting out for longer walks with Ringo- it can be quite a juggling game fitting everything in- especially as I have to do so much on foot- and then bus or train! Public Transport requires a certain amount of dedication!!!!!!
And so life goes on!!!!!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

kaixixang said:


> :sm15: :sm15: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: How to start a new dictionary online???!


Funny how autocorrect sometimes misses things and other times is very obstinate in "correcting" something that does not need to be corrected. Like the difference in spelling color in US and colour in Canada...


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Julie, good to hear you’re ok and keeping busy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Julie, good to hear you're ok and keeping busy.


Thanks Chris!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a PM from Bev, which I managed to read only earlier today- I've been out a lot, and my phone was claiming I had to login first- finally was able to concentrate on sorting that out- Bev mentioned I'd not been much on the Lace Party- I've not been getting notifications- I've just checked- the boxes are ticked- don't know what will be causing the problem!
> I see there's 10 pages that I've not read, and I really can't afford the time at the moment to attempt to read them all! It will be far worse with Sam's Tea Party- and next week I really have to keep up with that, because of a task I've promised to do.
> I have been very involved with community things, in the wake of the Massacre in Christchurch, my weaving on Mondays- had to take a trip through to the doctor today- that involves several hours- especially as I had to sit waiting my turn at the Walk in Clinic- it was too late to make an appointment! Just a problem with the toe nail- big toe, left foot- was concerned it might be infected- the nurse and doctor said it was a good thing I had been cautious! Tomorrow I have the Funeral for my old friend Audrey- her quality of life has been eroding badly over the last three years- so, though sad I won't have further conversation with her, I'm also glad her struggle is over. Her children are of course weepy- that is to be expected. Have to get several errands completed before I head over to the church for the service- fortunately everything is local!
> Friday I will go again to the Mosque, may possibly find some time for the computer that morning, but also getting out for longer walks with Ringo- it can be quite a juggling game fitting everything in- especially as I have to do so much on foot- and then bus or train! Public Transport requires a certain amount of dedication!!!!!!
> And so life goes on!!!!!


Wow, dear, you do sound busy. So glad you got your toe looked after. Going to the doctor before things get extreme is always a good idea. And since your feet are your major source of getting around. Sorry you will be missing Audrey. Hugs.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Caryn (sisu) - I am going to have to look up Norma's shawl again. Yours is a beauty.
> 
> Bev (eshlemania) - love to see things pushing up through the dirt.
> 
> ...


Great news on the house, Melanie!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Just got home from an all-day trip to Klamath Falls. The new car had a recall (nothing serious, but should be attended to) so I used that for an excuse to head for the "city." Naturrally, I stopped at Joann's and while I cruised through the yarn area, actually paid no attention because I was on the hunt for stuff for the new & improved sewing room. And while I was there, I discovered that they had a wide solution of home decorator fabrics, reduced, reduced, and reduced. I ended up getting over 10 yards of 50+ inch fabric for only $16. I picked out a couple of fabrics that are neutral and will make some good shopping bags. A long day, but fortunately uneventful.
> 
> On the home front, I'm making progress integrating Mom's fabrics and mine. So far have managed to go through all of her fabrics (and believe me there were a lot) and sort out the pieces into essentially 3 categories: 1+yards, fat quarter up to 1 yard, and scraps. All the yards and fat quarters have been neatly folded and placed on the shelves. The scraps tossed into a tub for later subsorting and handling. Now I have a number of significantly smaller tubs of my own stuff to go through and fold and get on the shelves. Then to treat the scraps and decide what I want to do about storage of misc clothing type fabric -- fortunately, there is very little of that. Most of what Mom and I had were cottons so they can be combined and classified as general quilting materials.
> 
> ...


I have a friend who is a quilter, she makes some beautiful art quilts. A memorable one was of a Spanish flamenco dancer. She showed me her studio and she has quite a set up for her quilting supplies. She used the walk-in closet and had special shelves installed for stacking her fabric where it was all visible. She had a patio door installed and a little zen garden she could see while working. A very impressive spot.

We saw quite a few little calves romping around on our trip. They really are cute.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Makes perfect sense Melanie! Maybe it's a woman thing, we have good reasons for what we want/need but men (in general) just don't get it.
> Our last bathroom reno went well and we were home for all of it. I watched carefully.
> This is actually the bathroom that I use the most.
> I'm 5 feet tall. I watched the shower spout output placement.
> ...


When we remodeled our bathroom in our house in VA, we wanted to expand the shower area. The contractor suggested using glass that had Rain-X imbedded. The water just beaded up and was so much easier to keep clean. Just a thought for Melanie if she hasn't thought of it. Our shower in our home in NM is called a snail shower, no glass. You walk in and then turn for the shower area. Love it!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> have you neibl-ed before? I found this one fast and tantalizing. am planning to do it again with beads (thinking in the double yo's) to use as a nursery "dream catcher", good luck trying it.
> 
> https://doilyhead.files.wordpress.com/2009/08/erikas-79-nr-4-sternzopf.pdf
> 
> yes; that 10 cross thing-----mind cramp! looks crappy---blocks WOW!


Wow, that is something, Nancy!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a PM from Bev, which I managed to read only earlier today- I've been out a lot, and my phone was claiming I had to login first- finally was able to concentrate on sorting that out- Bev mentioned I'd not been much on the Lace Party- I've not been getting notifications- I've just checked- the boxes are ticked- don't know what will be causing the problem!
> I see there's 10 pages that I've not read, and I really can't afford the time at the moment to attempt to read them all! It will be far worse with Sam's Tea Party- and next week I really have to keep up with that, because of a task I've promised to do.
> I have been very involved with community things, in the wake of the Massacre in Christchurch, my weaving on Mondays- had to take a trip through to the doctor today- that involves several hours- especially as I had to sit waiting my turn at the Walk in Clinic- it was too late to make an appointment! Just a problem with the toe nail- big toe, left foot- was concerned it might be infected- the nurse and doctor said it was a good thing I had been cautious! Tomorrow I have the Funeral for my old friend Audrey- her quality of life has been eroding badly over the last three years- so, though sad I won't have further conversation with her, I'm also glad her struggle is over. Her children are of course weepy- that is to be expected. Have to get several errands completed before I head over to the church for the service- fortunately everything is local!
> Friday I will go again to the Mosque, may possibly find some time for the computer that morning, but also getting out for longer walks with Ringo- it can be quite a juggling game fitting everything in- especially as I have to do so much on foot- and then bus or train! Public Transport requires a certain amount of dedication!!!!!!
> And so life goes on!!!!!


I'm sorry about your friend, Julie. It's hard to lose long term friends like that but it seems as though it wasn't a surprise. Sad, nonetheless. Good that you didn't let the toe become a big issue. Over here, we can make an appointment with Urgent Care and it really shortens the wait time.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> Yes, I thought it was pretty exciting, an excuse to drive fast without a speeding ticket! But the little buggers were too fast for me. They have too many holes they can dive in just in the nick of time. What really made me laugh at the time was the picture in my mind of the fellow with the various gas canisters dropping them down the holes and explosions happening all over the place. The grounds keeper told me that in the demo, the ground lifted up about 6 inches where the explosion took place. Boy, what an event to happen in a cemetery! I wonder what the newspaper headlines would have been? But in truth, the explosions would have caused too much damage to the vaults, and no one wants that to happen. Many years ago, there was a flood here in N.C., closer to the coast I think. The water was many feet deep, and among the unbelievable photos after the storm was of caskets floating down the streets-turned-to-rivers. They had not used vaults in that area to place caskets in, and the water had somehow been able to unearth the caskets. Awful.


That is gruesome, Joyce. I think it's why most of the graves are above ground in New Orleans.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That is gruesome, Joyce. I think it's why most of the graves are above ground in New Orleans.


Parts of New Orleans are below sea level, correct? How would they even dig a hole in the ground without water filling it in? Some poor person probably learned the hard way, no doubt. I think most places require a vault for caskets to be placed in, so I was surprised to find out that this place didn't. I bet they do now, though.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Babalou said:


> I'm sorry about your friend, Julie. It's hard to lose long term friends like that but it seems as though it wasn't a surprise. Sad, nonetheless. Good that you didn't let the toe become a big issue. Over here, we can make an appointment with Urgent Care and it really shortens the wait time.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> Yes, I thought it was pretty exciting, an excuse to drive fast without a speeding ticket! But the little buggers were too fast for me. They have too many holes they can dive in just in the nick of time. What really made me laugh at the time was the picture in my mind of the fellow with the various gas canisters dropping them down the holes and explosions happening all over the place. The grounds keeper told me that in the demo, the ground lifted up about 6 inches where the explosion took place. Boy, what an event to happen in a cemetery! I wonder what the newspaper headlines would have been? But in truth, the explosions would have caused too much damage to the vaults, and no one wants that to happen. Many years ago, there was a flood here in N.C., closer to the coast I think. The water was many feet deep, and among the unbelievable photos after the storm was of caskets floating down the streets-turned-to-rivers. They had not used vaults in that area to place caskets in, and the water had somehow been able to unearth the caskets. Awful.


The same thing happened in 2011, Hurricane Irene when it hit Vermont.
We were watching the Burlington Vt news and seeing cemeteries along streams/creeks having caskets floating down the swollen waterways.
We actually went to Waterbury and Warren and saw the devastation there in person...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> I have a lot of daffodils, but haven't had to dig up and spread out for awhile because of moles. Phooey!


I discovered some hyacinths blooming behind the shed over the weekend--the adventure of a new yard! I wonder what else will turn up?

I'm working on my new design still; my broken needle had to be replaced so had to wait for that to arrive (got a chrome plated this time), and lately my thumb has been flaring up (tendonitis) so has been slow going. I did work on the rest of my ceramic clay from my BFF and have been busy otherwise, so haven't been on KP much (saving my thumb for knitting as I type a lot at work too).

One of these days--hopefully soon--I'll get caught up reading. Meanwhile, sending blessings to all and hope you are well.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

nancylea57 said:


> Dodie, it really is super simple there are no big tricks, the toughest thing* is that 5 cross over and that is rough only because of the size of the lump you're deliberately making it just looks like a catastrophe waiting to happen but it is a great place to dip your toes in and say you've accomplished a niebling. it doesn't get bulky and hard to maneuver around the needles, it doesn't have lots of elements building in the background, it just grows and grows very evenly no great jumps of make three yo's nine, twelve, a hundred and two new stitches.
> 
> I know that most of the people here would say that the most intimidating thing on most NEW** ideas is that the graphing/ language that users use ( how's that for not explanative?), but really if you have even basic skills lace is addictive.
> 
> ...


Nancylea, thanks for the pep talk! I think what gets me with this one is the way the chart is made. I am used to charts, but am unsure how it goes in a circle. I really just need to sit down and study it and, of course, ask questions if necessary.

I just got the yarn for the "antique lace" vest from Annie's catolgue, my next project. I am starting the swatch tonight at my craft group. Must go, talk to you later.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a PM from Bev, which I managed to read only earlier today- I've been out a lot, and my phone was claiming I had to login first- finally was able to concentrate on sorting that out- Bev mentioned I'd not been much on the Lace Party- I've not been getting notifications- I've just checked- the boxes are ticked- don't know what will be causing the problem!
> I see there's 10 pages that I've not read, and I really can't afford the time at the moment to attempt to read them all! It will be far worse with Sam's Tea Party- and next week I really have to keep up with that, because of a task I've promised to do.
> I have been very involved with community things, in the wake of the Massacre in Christchurch, my weaving on Mondays- had to take a trip through to the doctor today- that involves several hours- especially as I had to sit waiting my turn at the Walk in Clinic- it was too late to make an appointment! Just a problem with the toe nail- big toe, left foot- was concerned it might be infected- the nurse and doctor said it was a good thing I had been cautious! Tomorrow I have the Funeral for my old friend Audrey- her quality of life has been eroding badly over the last three years- so, though sad I won't have further conversation with her, I'm also glad her struggle is over. Her children are of course weepy- that is to be expected. Have to get several errands completed before I head over to the church for the service- fortunately everything is local!
> Friday I will go again to the Mosque, may possibly find some time for the computer that morning, but also getting out for longer walks with Ringo- it can be quite a juggling game fitting everything in- especially as I have to do so much on foot- and then bus or train! Public Transport requires a certain amount of dedication!!!!!!
> And so life goes on!!!!!


I'm so sorry for the loss of your friend, Audrey. It sounds like you're very busy, peek in when you can, we'll be here!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Babalou said:


> That is gruesome, Joyce. I think it's why most of the graves are above ground in New Orleans.


I saw a tv program recently where they saw a number of open graves from space (don't remember the name of the program) and they found it was from a flood. I wouldn't doubt that the floods that recently happened in Nebraska and Idaho have caused some of this type of thing to happen.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a PM from Bev, which I managed to read only earlier today- I've been out a lot, and my phone was claiming I had to login first- finally was able to concentrate on sorting that out- Bev mentioned I'd not been much on the Lace Party- I've not been getting notifications- I've just checked- the boxes are ticked- don't know what will be causing the problem!
> I see there's 10 pages that I've not read, and I really can't afford the time at the moment to attempt to read them all! It will be far worse with Sam's Tea Party- and next week I really have to keep up with that, because of a task I've promised to do.
> I have been very involved with community things, in the wake of the Massacre in Christchurch, my weaving on Mondays- had to take a trip through to the doctor today- that involves several hours- especially as I had to sit waiting my turn at the Walk in Clinic- it was too late to make an appointment! Just a problem with the toe nail- big toe, left foot- was concerned it might be infected- the nurse and doctor said it was a good thing I had been cautious! Tomorrow I have the Funeral for my old friend Audrey- her quality of life has been eroding badly over the last three years- so, though sad I won't have further conversation with her, I'm also glad her struggle is over. Her children are of course weepy- that is to be expected. Have to get several errands completed before I head over to the church for the service- fortunately everything is local!
> Friday I will go again to the Mosque, may possibly find some time for the computer that morning, but also getting out for longer walks with Ringo- it can be quite a juggling game fitting everything in- especially as I have to do so much on foot- and then bus or train! Public Transport requires a certain amount of dedication!!!!!!
> And so life goes on!!!!!


Goodness, you have been busy! Be sure to take a few moments for yourself also.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I have a friend who is a quilter, she makes some beautiful art quilts. A memorable one was of a Spanish flamenco dancer. She showed me her studio and she has quite a set up for her quilting supplies. She used the walk-in closet and had special shelves installed for stacking her fabric where it was all visible. She had a patio door installed and a little zen garden she could see while working. A very impressive spot.
> 
> We saw quite a few little calves romping around on our trip. They really are cute.


Oooh, sounds wonderful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> I'm so sorry for the loss of your friend, Audrey. It sounds like you're very busy, peek in when you can, we'll be here!


Thanks!
I am glad her suffering is over- Dodie- I will miss my conversations with her- we loved just sitting and knitting in the same space, and had similar tastes in music- which is always nice!

She was very fond of Ringo, too- had driven me out to the airport to collect him when he arrived about three days after my return from Scotland! (on the day the Rena foundered off Mt Maunganui- our worst oil spill so far- 6th October 2011). He was just five months old then- small enough for me to be able to carry him- impossible now!!!!

Yes it has been a very busy time! But I am glad to have worked out a longer route to walk Ringo- much more interesting for both of us!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Goodness, you have been busy! Be sure to take a few moments for yourself also.


I do rest up, JanetLee- if only to ease the ache in my legs!!!!!

Me time is still untangling silk!!!!! But the shawl, while not perfect is progressing.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Dodie R. said:


> Nancylea, thanks for the pep talk! I think what gets me with this one is the way the chart is made. I am used to charts, but am unsure how it goes in a circle. I really just need to sit down and study it and, of course, ask questions if necessary.
> 
> I just got the yarn for the "antique lace" vest from Annie's catolgue, my next project. I am starting the swatch tonight at my craft group. Must go, talk to you later.


luck on the vest. charts are a lot like novels; they are the same but each author is very different, some are straight forward, some like little red herrings trailing everywhere. don't remember when I decided but eventually I figured if there's more stitches in the last row than the first row i'd trust they would form up somehow.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> luck on the vest. charts are a lot like novels; they are the same but each author is very different, some are straight forward, some like little red herrings trailing everywhere. don't remember when I decided but eventually I figured if there's more stitches in the last row than the first row i'd trust they would form up somehow.


????????


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a PM from Bev, which I managed to read only earlier today- I've been out a lot, and my phone was claiming I had to login first- finally was able to concentrate on sorting that out- Bev mentioned I'd not been much on the Lace Party- I've not been getting notifications- I've just checked- the boxes are ticked- don't know what will be causing the problem!
> I see there's 10 pages that I've not read, and I really can't afford the time at the moment to attempt to read them all! It will be far worse with Sam's Tea Party- and next week I really have to keep up with that, because of a task I've promised to do.
> I have been very involved with community things, in the wake of the Massacre in Christchurch, my weaving on Mondays- had to take a trip through to the doctor today- that involves several hours- especially as I had to sit waiting my turn at the Walk in Clinic- it was too late to make an appointment! Just a problem with the toe nail- big toe, left foot- was concerned it might be infected- the nurse and doctor said it was a good thing I had been cautious! Tomorrow I have the Funeral for my old friend Audrey- her quality of life has been eroding badly over the last three years- so, though sad I won't have further conversation with her, I'm also glad her struggle is over. Her children are of course weepy- that is to be expected. Have to get several errands completed before I head over to the church for the service- fortunately everything is local!
> Friday I will go again to the Mosque, may possibly find some time for the computer that morning, but also getting out for longer walks with Ringo- it can be quite a juggling game fitting everything in- especially as I have to do so much on foot- and then bus or train! Public Transport requires a certain amount of dedication!!!!!!
> And so life goes on!!!!!


Julie, very sorry for the loss of your friend Audrey. Hugs to you and her family.
Glad you got your toe attended to. Nip it in the bud before it becomes a serious problem.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> I saw a tv program recently where they saw a number of open graves from space (don't remember the name of the program) and they found it was from a flood. I wouldn't doubt that the floods that recently happened in Nebraska and Idaho have caused some of this type of thing to happen.


It's a rather gruesome sight and I'm sure you are right.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> I saw a tv program recently where they saw a number of open graves from space (don't remember the name of the program) and they found it was from a flood. I wouldn't doubt that the floods that recently happened in Nebraska and Idaho have caused some of this type of thing to happen.


That all depends on whether they have been using vaults to place caskets in or not. Those vaults are so heavy I can't imagine them floating under any conditions. The oldest cemeteries would be most vulnerable, but then it wouldn't be caskets, just what was left. Besides it being gruesome, this adds contamination to the flood waters. When I've heard requests for volunteers to go to flooded areas for clean up, they advise people to cover themselves as much as possible. Tall boots, those "waders" people wear to stand in a river to fish even better. As much protective gear as possible. It's hard to imagine the damage done by not only the water, but what is in it. Yuk.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> That all depends on whether they have been using vaults to place caskets in or not. Those vaults are so heavy I can't imagine them floating under any conditions. The oldest cemeteries would be most vulnerable, but then it wouldn't be caskets, just what was left. Besides it being gruesome, this adds contamination to the flood waters. When I've heard requests for volunteers to go to flooded areas for clean up, they advise people to cover themselves as much as possible. Tall boots, those "waders" people wear to stand in a river to fish even better. As much protective gear as possible. It's hard to imagine the damage done by not only the water, but what is in it. Yuk.


I know that there are carp in the rivers...hopefully no silly fool will get the idea for piranha release.
:sm25:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I know that there are carp in the rivers...hopefully no silly fool will get the idea for piranha release.
> :sm25:


That's the whole problem. There isn't any way to know exactly what is in the water. Besides cemeteries, there is real danger when waste treatment plants are flooded. Actually, the water could be so poisonous, piranha wouldn't survive! Now, there's a happy thought, right? :sm19:


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

JoyceinNC said:


> That's the whole problem. There isn't any way to know exactly what is in the water. Besides cemeteries, there is real danger when waste treatment plants are flooded. Actually, the water could be so poisonous, piranha wouldn't survive! Now, there's a happy thought, right? :sm19:


Mutant monster piranha, I can just see it. Would mutant monster carp be any different? They probably wouldn't eat quite as much, or they might not take as big bites! But they would definitely be just as deadly. Boy is my mind going strange. Oh well, that's me!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Mutant monster piranha, I can just see it. Would mutant monster carp be any different? They probably wouldn't eat quite as much, or they might not take as big bites! But they would definitely be just as deadly. Boy is my mind going strange. Oh well, that's me!


Sounds like you should be writing science fiction/horror stories!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Sounds like you should be writing science fiction/horror stories!!!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Dodie R. said:


> Mutant monster piranha, I can just see it. Would mutant monster carp be any different? They probably wouldn't eat quite as much, or they might not take as big bites! But they would definitely be just as deadly. Boy is my mind going strange. Oh well, that's me!


you mean other than the large catfish in the Missouri.... the size of conastoga wagons? the one's that could literally swallow a person? grew up on the bend of the river, heard all those rumors.

the cemetery my parents are in is located in an area that sees frequent spring flooding and about half of the plots are from a time before vaults were required. the cemetery itself has not been flooded in my lifetime, but the waters have gotten real close; the only unearthed coffins happened in a slide while building the highways that bypass the lot on three sides. was a rather upsetting time. trying to id the coffins, contents, and probable resolution of re-internment.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> you mean other than the large catfish in the Missouri.... the size of conastoga wagons? the one's that could literally swallow a person? grew up on the bend of the river, heard all those rumors.
> 
> the cemetery my parents are in is located in an area that sees frequent spring flooding and about half of the plots are from a time before vaults were required. the cemetery itself has not been flooded in my lifetime, but the waters have gotten real close; the only unearthed coffins happened in a slide while building the highways that bypass the lot on three sides. was a rather upsetting time. trying to id the coffins, contents, and probable resolution of re-internment.


I have never heard what was done about the caskets that were floating in flood water. With all the pollution in the water, it would be hazardous to try to "catch" them before they washed into a river or beyond, but I'm sure they did something about it. The process of ID and re-internment must have been a nightmare....on top of all the other nightmares created by the flood waters. Ugh. Hope I never have that to deal with.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> I have never heard what was done about the caskets that were floating in flood water. With all the pollution in the water, it would be hazardous to try to "catch" them before they washed into a river or beyond, but I'm sure they did something about it. The process of ID and re-internment must have been a nightmare....on top of all the other nightmares created by the flood waters. Ugh. Hope I never have that to deal with.


yes, they really put some effort into reconnecting the caskets/contents to the proper 'ownership'. sometimes its years of tracing where families have drifted to. then think of the absolute shock of getting a call saying," are you the great great.... of Luciea Brown-Smith nee Gordon, of ______? where would you like to re-inter your great great.....? do you wish to have a gravesite service? " there are so many things happening in the background of major disasters and recoveries, and we the public, tend to not appreciate the really horrible things that get done on our behalf. and then depending on so many jurisdictions there is the who pays for what? when they condemn a home (think other then flood in usa; you must purchase separate insurance through the government for floods) because of damage, yes there may be some insurance; there may be no coverage as an act of god. they level some homes then submit bills to the landowners with liens on the titles? who gave them permission to do anything? if it was a public hazard and it wasn't the owners fault isn't there some compassion allowed?

sorry about the 'rant' but I grew up and watched some of the same people year after year, get public assistance because they were just such great victims and begged so well on tv, but do they change the circumstances or do they just keep rebuilding in the same flood plain and plead we're too poor to move on this is all we have. and people who do all the sandbagging and preventive things are too busy to spend hours in lines as soon as the claim offices open; when they get there later in the week all the aid has been committed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Julie, very sorry for the loss of your friend Audrey. Hugs to you and her family.
> Glad you got your toe attended to. Nip it in the bud before it becomes a serious problem.


That was why I headed down to the doctor- the nipping in the bud!

To be honest I am just glad Audrey no longer struggles- although her brain was active- physically she had little quality of life left. They were having to use a hoist for everything.

Just a bit sad- I had planned on trying to find the time to visit her again, this week, rather than her funeral- Glad I could see her big sister. But it will be tough for Marge- she had mentioned to me how much she feared loosing her baby sister.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> That all depends on whether they have been using vaults to place caskets in or not. Those vaults are so heavy I can't imagine them floating under any conditions. The oldest cemeteries would be most vulnerable, but then it wouldn't be caskets, just what was left. Besides it being gruesome, this adds contamination to the flood waters. When I've heard requests for volunteers to go to flooded areas for clean up, they advise people to cover themselves as much as possible. Tall boots, those "waders" people wear to stand in a river to fish even better. As much protective gear as possible. It's hard to imagine the damage done by not only the water, but what is in it. Yuk.


Makes a good case for cremation.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Julie, I'm sorry to read of Audrey's passing. Hugs.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

nancylea57 said:


> yes, they really put some effort into reconnecting the caskets/contents to the proper 'ownership'. sometimes its years of tracing where families have drifted to. then think of the absolute shock of getting a call saying," are you the great great.... of Luciea Brown-Smith nee Gordon, of ______? where would you like to re-inter your great great.....? do you wish to have a gravesite service? " there are so many things happening in the background of major disasters and recoveries, and we the public, tend to not appreciate the really horrible things that get done on our behalf. and then depending on so many jurisdictions there is the who pays for what? when they condemn a home (think other then flood in usa; you must purchase separate insurance through the government for floods) because of damage, yes there may be some insurance; there may be no coverage as an act of god. they level some homes then submit bills to the landowners with liens on the titles? who gave them permission to do anything? if it was a public hazard and it wasn't the owners fault isn't there some compassion allowed?
> 
> sorry about the 'rant' but I grew up and watched some of the same people year after year, get public assistance because they were just such great victims and begged so well on tv, but do they change the circumstances or do they just keep rebuilding in the same flood plain and plead we're too poor to move on this is all we have. and people who do all the sandbagging and preventive things are too busy to spend hours in lines as soon as the claim offices open; when they get there later in the week all the aid has been committed.


No problem with the rant, you are allowed. It's a darn shame that the people that work the hardest get the shaft.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Makes a good case for cremation.


Indeed. Cremation seems so logical to me, it probably kills any diseases that may be in the body and of course the world is getting too crowded to be using valuable land. 
My daughter knows she has to cremate me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Julie, I'm sorry to read of Audrey's passing. Hugs.


My sorrow is much more for her daughters - who seem to be taking it really hard.

Grateful for all hugs, though!!! And right back atcha!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Indeed. Cremation seems so logical to me, it probably kills any diseases that may be in the body and of course the world is getting too crowded to be using valuable land.
> My daughter knows she has to cremate me.


Only snag is the high cost of the fuel to achieve the temperatures needed- saw something on Aljazeera a while ago- about this- in India- where of course Cremation is the cultural norm.

I think I stipulated Cremation when I up-dated my will, POA etc.

The cost of a traditional Funeral and burial is almost unbelievable.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

And to add to the potential cost is if you have pins or joint replacement additions to your body before the cremation.

:sm15: I know that I get macabre BEFORE all hallows eve...but I do have to point towards the poster mentioning Louisiana burial practices. Mom has mentioned that burials in Mississippi/Louisiana/etc. are above ground due to how close to sea level everything is.

Mississippi happens to be my birth state... but humidity and other factors make sure that I won't be staying beyond fall/winter for BRIEF visits!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> And to add to the potential cost is if you have pins or joint replacement additions to your body before the cremation.
> 
> :sm15: I know that I get macabre BEFORE all hallows eve...but I do have to point towards the poster mentioning Louisiana burial practices. Mom has mentioned that burials in Mississippi/Louisiana/etc. are above ground due to how close to sea level everything is.
> 
> Mississippi happens to be my birth state... but humidity and other factors make sure that I won't be staying beyond fall/winter for BRIEF visits!


Never thought of non-burnable parts having to be removed first, and then something done with them. Are they recyclable? I wonder how long it will be before cremation costs as much as burial?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Never thought of non-burnable parts having to be removed first, and then something done with them. Are they recyclable? I wonder how long it will be before cremation costs as much as burial?


Hopefully it will not. No casket or any of that other expensive "stuff". When I had my two cremated it was less than $300. I am sure it is a lot more now, but no where near what the cost of a traditional funeral. I know some folks have funeral insurance just to pay for their funerals. Personally, just cremate me or donate my body to science. No need to take up valuable land, etc.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> Hopefully it will not. No casket or any of that other expensive "stuff". When I had my two cremated it was less than $300. I am sure it is a lot more now, but no where near what the cost of a traditional funeral. I know some folks have funeral insurance just to pay for their funerals. Personally, just cremate me or donate my body to science. No need to take up valuable land, etc.


I had a fair bit of time with my Mother when she was palliative and we talked about exactly what she wanted for her funeral. She had changed her mind after my Dad died and also wanted to be cremated. And not to spend a lot of money for "frills". No gushy, overly emotional death announcement. 
My brother and his wife, my husband and I met with the funeral director. And as the eldest spoke with him about exactly what was required.

No fancy casket, just a plain pine box, no embalming, no time at the funeral home, no viewing, no visitation, no printed
Memorial cards, no fancy urn for her ashes. The Director was a little incredulous but left to get something. 
My brother looked at me as if I was being a little difficult but I made sure he knew this was exactly what Mom wanted.

In the end they just picked up her remains, held her until things were decided and delivered her to the crematorium.
It still cost more than I thought it should...


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> I had a fair bit of time with my Mother when she was palliative and we talked about exactly what she wanted for her funeral. She had changed her mind after my Dad died and also wanted to be cremated. And not to spend a lot of money for "frills". No gushy, overly emotional death announcement.
> My brother and his wife, my husband and I met with the funeral director. And as the eldest spoke with him about exactly what was required.
> 
> No fancy casket, just a plain pine box, no embalming, no time at the funeral home, no viewing, no visitation, no printed
> ...


I haven't asked the neighbors the details, so I can't say for sure. When their second child of 3 died on Christmas day from a drug overdose, they had her ashes in a beautiful urn that afternoon. I was shocked that it was so fast. I have no idea what the cost was, and have absolutely no reason to ask.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> I had a fair bit of time with my Mother when she was palliative and we talked about exactly what she wanted for her funeral. She had changed her mind after my Dad died and also wanted to be cremated. And not to spend a lot of money for "frills". No gushy, overly emotional death announcement.
> My brother and his wife, my husband and I met with the funeral director. And as the eldest spoke with him about exactly what was required.
> 
> No fancy casket, just a plain pine box, no embalming, no time at the funeral home, no viewing, no visitation, no printed
> ...


You are, after all, a rather 'captive audience'.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> You are, after all, a rather 'captive audience'.


In more than one way Julie!
I'm sure I've told you this before, but as a retired nurse I do have an odd sense of humour sometimes.
Once my Mom was cremated DH and I went to get her ashes for the funeral mass the next day.
And because we had a lot of arrangements and errand to do we "took my Mom for her last car ride".
We never had an answering machine at home as work could call and demand mandatory call back.
If they couldn't reach you they couldn't make you go (before cell phones!).
When we returned home our telephone call display showed many phone calls from the crematorium.
I was pretty sure what it was about so opened the velvet bag containing the box with my Mom's remains.
It wasn't my Mom but a man's remains...
I called the crematorium and it was closed.
There was a label on the box with the funeral home name on it so called the funeral director to let him know I had 
Mr. so and so and what had happened.
He had private numbers for the crematorium and they called me very quickly.
Very apologetic and very, very embarrassed.
I know this was not done on purpose and all I could do was reassure them that it was a mistake.
We met them that evening and exchanged the velvet bags and I got my Mom back.
Made for an interesting story for the funeral...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> In more than one way Julie!
> I'm sure I've told you this before, but as a retired nurse I do have an odd sense of humour sometimes.
> Once my Mom was cremated DH and I went to get her ashes for the funeral mass the next day.
> And because we had a lot of arrangements and errand to do we "took my Mom for her last car ride".
> ...


Thanks for the giggle- even if it was not really what one would have wanted!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for the giggle- even if it was not really what one would have wanted!


I was just grateful that we hadn't planned on scattering my Mom's ashes immediately!
I don't know what I would have done if we had done that...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> In more than one way Julie!
> I'm sure I've told you this before, but as a retired nurse I do have an odd sense of humour sometimes.
> Once my Mom was cremated DH and I went to get her ashes for the funeral mass the next day.
> And because we had a lot of arrangements and errand to do we "took my Mom for her last car ride".
> ...


If your mom had a quirky sense of humor she would have laughed. Along with the man you took on his "last ride"!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The mind boggles!



Vickie P said:


> I was just grateful that we hadn't planned on scattering my Mom's ashes immediately!
> I don't know what I would have done if we had done that...


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> If your mom had a quirky sense of humor she would have laughed. Along with the man you took on his "last ride"!


Why shouldn't they have witnessed and laughed at the changes? We have no idea WHAT their schedule is once this sides activities end.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

kaixixang said:


> Why shouldn't they have witnessed and laughed at the changes? We have no idea WHAT their schedule is once this sides activities end.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> Why shouldn't they have witnessed and laughed at the changes? We have no idea WHAT their schedule is once this sides activities end.


So true Karen.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

On another note - 
Bev, I was wondering if you ever did finish your Shipwreck shawl. I would love to see a picture of it. :sm02:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> On another note -
> Bev, I was wondering if you ever did finish your Shipwreck shawl. I would love to see a picture of it. :sm02:


Oh, sigh, Chris. No, I never finished it, though I would say it's about 2/3 of the way done. I should at the least finish that one. I don't knit much anymore. Spare time is spent in photography. I did a photo way for our church. Pics of attendees printed in 5x7,frames and hung in the hallway. If you can't remember someone's name, you go check the hallway. The new church we clean is thinking of doing the same thing.  I guess this is the year, I learn all about taking pics of people.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Two quick and easy finishes. The scarf is a mystery wool. Very scratchy. I bought it at a discount store and it did not have a label. Did the burn test and is definitely wool. Will need to use a softener on it. It is the one row simple lace pattern of: k4 *yo, ssk, k2,*. Multiple of 4. It is about 50 inches long by 11 inches wide.

The afghan is also knit, c2c, measures 30 inches square, but very stretchy. The yarn is Country Loom by Loops and Threads. It is a bulky 6 weight. I used size 13 US. I was gifted with 39 skeins of this yarn. I am crocheting the second afghan. Using a K crochet hook. That is actually easier then knitting with this yarn. It is a purple and violet combination.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, sigh, Chris. No, I never finished it, though I would say it's about 2/3 of the way done. I should at the least finish that one. I don't knit much anymore. Spare time is spent in photography. I did a photo way for our church. Pics of attendees printed in 5x7,frames and hung in the hallway. If you can't remember someone's name, you go check the hallway. The new church we clean is thinking of doing the same thing.  I guess this is the year, I learn all about taking pics of people.


Very nice display!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, sigh, Chris. No, I never finished it, though I would say it's about 2/3 of the way done. I should at the least finish that one. I don't knit much anymore. Spare time is spent in photography. I did a photo way for our church. Pics of attendees printed in 5x7,frames and hung in the hallway. If you can't remember someone's name, you go check the hallway. The new church we clean is thinking of doing the same thing.  I guess this is the year, I learn all about taking pics of people.


What a great idea! Glad you are working on photography, I love seeing the wildlife pics that you post for us. 
I must have at least 8 projects I started and never finished. One of them is DogYarns Kestrel and Gull scarf that I would truly like to finish one day. I will need to frog it and start over as I'm sure I would have no idea where I am in the pattern. And I did make a couple of mistakes that I just fudged through on the next rows. I will use slightly smaller needles as it seemed to be huge the way I was knitting.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

run4fittness said:


> Two quick and easy finishes. The scarf is a mystery wool. Very scratchy. I bought it at a discount store and it did not have a label. Did the burn test and is definitely wool. Will need to use a softener on it. It is the one row simple lace pattern of: k4 *yo, ssk, k2,*. Multiple of 4. It is about 50 inches long by 11 inches wide.
> 
> The afghan is also knit, c2c, measures 30 inches square, but very stretchy. The yarn is Country Loom by Loops and Threads. It is a bulky 6 weight. I used size 13 US. I was gifted with 39 skeins of this yarn. I am crocheting the second afghan. Using a K crochet hook. That is actually easier then knitting with this yarn. It is a purple and violet combination.


Oh that violet denim afghan is gorgeous. 39 skeins sure is a lot of yarn. Congratulations


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, sigh, Chris. No, I never finished it, though I would say it's about 2/3 of the way done. I should at the least finish that one. I don't knit much anymore. Spare time is spent in photography. I did a photo way for our church. Pics of attendees printed in 5x7,frames and hung in the hallway. If you can't remember someone's name, you go check the hallway. The new church we clean is thinking of doing the same thing.  I guess this is the year, I learn all about taking pics of people.


No apologies, Bev- your skills with your camera are quite exceptional!

Knitting may or may not happen- and is not the only qualification for being part of our group!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, sigh, Chris. No, I never finished it, though I would say it's about 2/3 of the way done. I should at the least finish that one. I don't knit much anymore. Spare time is spent in photography. I did a photo way for our church. Pics of attendees printed in 5x7,frames and hung in the hallway. If you can't remember someone's name, you go check the hallway. The new church we clean is thinking of doing the same thing.  I guess this is the year, I learn all about taking pics of people.


Great idea! Wonderful display. I always get a laugh when someone new moves into our congregation's area (happens a lot, we are a college, university, and medical school area), and someone new asks us how long we've lived here. They seem to assume that everyone is relatively new as they are....and seem shocked that we are not the only ones who've been here over 20 years. Hubby and I moved here 30 years ago, this coming July. Time has flown by us!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Two quick and easy finishes. The scarf is a mystery wool. Very scratchy. I bought it at a discount store and it did not have a label. Did the burn test and is definitely wool. Will need to use a softener on it. It is the one row simple lace pattern of: k4 *yo, ssk, k2,*. Multiple of 4. It is about 50 inches long by 11 inches wide.
> 
> The afghan is also knit, c2c, measures 30 inches square, but very stretchy. The yarn is Country Loom by Loops and Threads. It is a bulky 6 weight. I used size 13 US. I was gifted with 39 skeins of this yarn. I am crocheting the second afghan. Using a K crochet hook. That is actually easier then knitting with this yarn. It is a purple and violet combination.


JanetLee- you are getting so much knitting accomplished- I have slowed to one row a day, IF I am lucky as I continue my battle with the silk tangle!
Also getting out much more into the community since the Massacre- that I feel is important- and often walking Ringo for up to an hour- not that much time left over!!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Oh that violet denim afghan is gorgeous. 39 skeins sure is a lot of yarn. Congratulations


Thanks! One of hubby's nieces will love it.

The current one is being crocheted and that will use up the yarn a lot faster. This one has three skeins in it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> JanetLee- you are getting so much knitting accomplished- I have slowed to one row a day, IF I am lucky as I continue my battle with the silk tangle!
> Also getting out much more into the community since the Massacre- that I feel is important- and often walking Ringo for up to an hour- not that much time left over!!!!


I have been working on them in the evening mostly after finished with garden prep and yard work. An hour here and an hour there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I have been working on them in the evening mostly after finished with garden prep and yard work. An hour here and an hour there.


 :sm24: I am mostly untangling in the evenings now- as I relax with the telly- I made a bad mistake with the shawl- but was too tired to frog back, just hope it does not show up too glaringly!

Very tired again- rising 1 a.m., so back to bed!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Good Morning Everyone!! Just a check in to let you know that I'm still alive and kicking. Been working, almost manically, on sorting fabrics and getting things settled in the sewing room. I just can't stand basic disorganization and have this overwhelming compulsion to get "control" of whatever before I can take a break and relax. Since I've been talking so much about this huge project I've taken on of integrating all of Mom's fabrics and sewing things I thought I'd give you an update and maybe a couple of pictures so you get an image to go along with the activities. 

In terms of progress, the end is in sight!!! Well, maybe if you have long range vision, but actually, a lot of progress has been made. I've gone through all the tubs of fabric and sorted it between cottons suitable for general clothing and quilting (which you see on the shelf neatly folded!!) and other fabrics of a more specialized nature. Those fabrics are labelled and stored back in my closet for later use. All those folded fabrics you see on the shelf are divided into 2 sizes. Fat quarter up to a yard of fabric folded basically like a fat quarter -- if you aren't familiar with the term a fat quarter is a piece of fabric 18" x 22" (single layered) or 9" x the fabric width (double layered). The wider looking stacks are fabrics of more than 1 yard in length. The thickness of the stack is proportionate with the number of yards. I think the largest is about 10 yards, but most range in the 1-2 yard lengths. What you can't see is that the shelf goes all the way to the floor (hidden by nearly 40" of table) -- so there is a lot of fabric there.

As the fabric was being sorted and folded I tossed bits less than a fat quarter into tubs. You'll see the three tubs standing by the wall and tub number 4 is being worked on. That's what has happened to the top of the table. I'm ironing the individual scraps and then cutting them on the straight into various sized strips and placing those in smaller containers. The scraps as I found them are basically a jumbled mess and not at all useful for me since there have just been tossed into the tubs. I've been working diligently since last Friday (today is Monday) and still haven't finished up one of the tubs ---- will it ever end??

And in the picture which shows my sewing machine, take a look at the stack of sewing thread. Goodness. Think it is even possible to use up that much in a normal lifetime!!!!

Then the last picture is of the second shelf which has tools and all the little notions that one needs for general sewing. 

Will be glad to get this project done. Then maybe I can settle back down into a normal routine and pick up my knitting needles again.

As I was going through all the fabric accumulation I found lots of bits and pieces. About 6 sets of long men's shirt sleeves that had been cut off around the elbow apparently saved after the sleeves were converted to short sleeves (I think for my Paternal Grandfather). Then I found a dress for my Paternal Grandmother made in red check fabric (1" squares - red & white) which apparently she had altered by inserting 5" bands extending from the underarms to the hems. She had a classic pear shape and was all hips; so this dress had been altered and worn alot. Not sure why it was in the fabric unless she decided to retire it and resure the fabric. I can tell you that my Paternal grandparents never wasted a thing and ALWAYS reused everything. So, here I am ironing and cutting bits of fabric for my use that my grandmother saved. My Mom was a bit better; at least she didn't save every single scrap and trimmed the scraps up into reasonably sized pieces. At this point, I'm not sure that receiving all this fabric isn't a punishment rather than a legacy. (Spoken by someone who has spent the last two hours ironing -- see the pile on the table top).

Oh well, life is an adventure and just about the time I think I've broken away from my heritage, it is right back with me. Just have to laugh at it. The last picture shows two panels for which my Mom had cut the pieces. I liked the color combination; so pieced them together and thought they would make a good insert into a shopping bag -- should "fancy" it up or at least make it distinctive. 

I have been keeping up with the postings (that is when I get the e-mail notifications which has been spotty lately). But truly have been on the run. Take care and hope all of your efforts are fruitful and life is treating you well. My thoughts are with you. I can't help but think that if we every all got together in one place, the din would be incredible with so much to say to each other. Nice to have such good and supportive friends.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning Everyone!! Just a check in to let you know that I'm still alive and kicking. Been working, almost manically, on sorting fabrics and getting things settled in the sewing room. I just can't stand basic disorganization and have this overwhelming compulsion to get "control" of whatever before I can take a break and relax. Since I've been talking so much about this huge project I've taken on of integrating all of Mom's fabrics and sewing things I thought I'd give you an update and maybe a couple of pictures so you get an image to go along with the activities.
> 
> In terms of progress, the end is in sight!!! Well, maybe if you have long range vision, but actually, a lot of progress has been made. I've gone through all the tubs of fabric and sorted it between cottons suitable for general clothing and quilting (which you see on the shelf neatly folded!!) and other fabrics of a more specialized nature. Those fabrics are labelled and stored back in my closet for later use. All those folded fabrics you see on the shelf are divided into 2 sizes. Fat quarter up to a yard of fabric folded basically like a fat quarter -- if you aren't familiar with the term a fat quarter is a piece of fabric 18" x 22" (single layered) or 9" x the fabric width (double layered). The wider looking stacks are fabrics of more than 1 yard in length. The thickness of the stack is proportionate with the number of yards. I think the largest is about 10 yards, but most range in the 1-2 yard lengths. What you can't see is that the shelf goes all the way to the floor (hidden by nearly 40" of table) -- so there is a lot of fabric there.
> 
> ...


DeEtta, what an incredible amount of work you have already accomplished! Everything really does look organized and functional! And very inviting to go to your craft/sewing room and sit down and create :sm24: :sm24: 
I haven't finished going through my Mom's fabric yet but I still have all of her implements and thread.

What a wonderful thought for all of us to be together to catch up and talk in person! And maybe even knit or craft. That would be very special :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: I truly treasure the friends I have made here and so glad to have found you all...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning Everyone!! Just a check in to let you know that I'm still alive and kicking. Been working, almost manically, on sorting fabrics and getting things settled in the sewing room. I just can't stand basic disorganization and have this overwhelming compulsion to get "control" of whatever before I can take a break and relax. Since I've been talking so much about this huge project I've taken on of integrating all of Mom's fabrics and sewing things I thought I'd give you an update and maybe a couple of pictures so you get an image to go along with the activities.
> 
> In terms of progress, the end is in sight!!! Well, maybe if you have long range vision, but actually, a lot of progress has been made. I've gone through all the tubs of fabric and sorted it between cottons suitable for general clothing and quilting (which you see on the shelf neatly folded!!) and other fabrics of a more specialized nature. Those fabrics are labelled and stored back in my closet for later use. All those folded fabrics you see on the shelf are divided into 2 sizes. Fat quarter up to a yard of fabric folded basically like a fat quarter -- if you aren't familiar with the term a fat quarter is a piece of fabric 18" x 22" (single layered) or 9" x the fabric width (double layered). The wider looking stacks are fabrics of more than 1 yard in length. The thickness of the stack is proportionate with the number of yards. I think the largest is about 10 yards, but most range in the 1-2 yard lengths. What you can't see is that the shelf goes all the way to the floor (hidden by nearly 40" of table) -- so there is a lot of fabric there.
> 
> ...


Wow! DeEtta, that's quite a stash & what a lot of work. 
I had a big bin of scraps & a couple of years ago they had a great Canadian Quilting Bee to send quilts to Ronald McDonald houses across Canada, I made 2 quilts & our club made 2 more . That cleaned out my scraps but I'm getting more again. I think they ended up with 1500 quilts, amazing.

I haven't had time recently to keep up with the lace party & probably won't for the next couple of months. I miss the discussions in here. I'm going with 3 friends on a tour of Ireland & Scotland & by the time I get back I will be very far behind with my yard & garden work but hopefully will catch up at some point


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! DeEtta, that's quite a stash & what a lot of work.
> I had a big bin of scraps & a couple of years ago they had a great Canadian Quilting Bee to send quilts to Ronald McDonald houses across Canada, I made 2 quilts & our club made 2 more . That cleaned out my scraps but I'm getting more again. I think they ended up with 1500 quilts, amazing.
> 
> I haven't had time recently to keep up with the lace party & probably won't for the next couple of months. I miss the discussions in here. I'm going with 3 friends on a tour of Ireland & Scotland & by the time I get back I will be very far behind with my yard & garden work but hopefully will catch up at some point


Have a fabulous trip! The yard and garden will still be there when you get back :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning Everyone!! Just a check in to let you know that I'm still alive and kicking. Been working, almost manically, on sorting fabrics and getting things settled in the sewing room. I just can't stand basic disorganization and have this overwhelming compulsion to get "control" of whatever before I can take a break and relax. Since I've been talking so much about this huge project I've taken on of integrating all of Mom's fabrics and sewing things I thought I'd give you an update and maybe a couple of pictures so you get an image to go along with the activities.
> 
> In terms of progress, the end is in sight!!! Well, maybe if you have long range vision, but actually, a lot of progress has been made. I've gone through all the tubs of fabric and sorted it between cottons suitable for general clothing and quilting (which you see on the shelf neatly folded!!) and other fabrics of a more specialized nature. Those fabrics are labelled and stored back in my closet for later use. All those folded fabrics you see on the shelf are divided into 2 sizes. Fat quarter up to a yard of fabric folded basically like a fat quarter -- if you aren't familiar with the term a fat quarter is a piece of fabric 18" x 22" (single layered) or 9" x the fabric width (double layered). The wider looking stacks are fabrics of more than 1 yard in length. The thickness of the stack is proportionate with the number of yards. I think the largest is about 10 yards, but most range in the 1-2 yard lengths. What you can't see is that the shelf goes all the way to the floor (hidden by nearly 40" of table) -- so there is a lot of fabric there.
> 
> ...


And once you get it all sorted and put away....may you have endless energy (and time) to use it and enjoy it!!! (Don't ask me how I know about this.....)


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Oh dear. Now it's time for true confessions....
Here is a photo of the coral sweater I've been working on. Not very happy with how it turned out. I did a very careful swatch and the sweater still turned out too big. I've decided that the center front is too close to the leafy vines, so no chance of steeking into a cardigan. Sigh....The knit side of the body looks nice and smooth, but not the pearl side. Does the pearl side always show more inconsistencies in stitch tension than knit side? Or maybe (probably) it's my knitting. The seams at the shoulder and sleeves were very bulky. They look better after being steamed. Oh well. Even with all the mistakes, I still like the leafy vines, so I'll wear it as often as possible and hope no one notices all the boo boo's!

The pattern is "Leaf Motif Pullover" from the Fall 2018 issue of Vogue Knitting, pg. 58 if you're interested. I used acrylic yarn in a coral color. I really DON'T like to sew seams, so I tweeked the pattern to knit in the round from the bottom up, and after doing the leaves on the front, I skipped the leaves on the sleeves (couldn't take any more of the charts). The sleeve seams in the magazine photo look horrible to me, look like a Frankenstein stitch. The neckline stretches out on me to look like a boat neckline. So it's a good thing I usually wear a t-shirt under my hand knits! Not sure whether to block the sweater body or not. I kind of like the embossed look you see in the photo of mine, whereas the magazine photo shows the leaves flat against the sweater body.

What do you all think? Should I block the leaves or not? And I have no idea how the photo got flipped on it's side, or how to fix that.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Joyce -=- even with your challenges, it is a beautiful sweater and a color that is wonderful. I don't think I'd block the leaves; not sure one can with acrylic without flattening them and since when were leaves ever flat, anyway. Lots of work there. Would you want to rip the neck and rework it on fewer stitches or with smaller needles? Sounds like that could be done without too much effort, if you decide you want the neck a little tighter. I think you are being a bit tough on yourself. Great job.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Wow and double wow! Oh to have that much space, Well done, DeEtta!.



Belle1 said:


> Good Morning Everyone!! Just a check in to let you know that I'm still alive and kicking. Been working, almost manically, on sorting fabrics and getting things settled in the sewing room. I just can't stand basic disorganization and have this overwhelming compulsion to get "control" of whatever before I can take a break and relax. Since I've been talking so much about this huge project I've taken on of integrating all of Mom's fabrics and sewing things I thought I'd give you an update and maybe a couple of pictures so you get an image to go along with the activities.
> 
> In terms of progress, the end is in sight!!! Well, maybe if you have long range vision, but actually, a lot of progress has been made. I've gone through all the tubs of fabric and sorted it between cottons suitable for general clothing and quilting (which you see on the shelf neatly folded!!) and other fabrics of a more specialized nature. Those fabrics are labelled and stored back in my closet for later use. All those folded fabrics you see on the shelf are divided into 2 sizes. Fat quarter up to a yard of fabric folded basically like a fat quarter -- if you aren't familiar with the term a fat quarter is a piece of fabric 18" x 22" (single layered) or 9" x the fabric width (double layered). The wider looking stacks are fabrics of more than 1 yard in length. The thickness of the stack is proportionate with the number of yards. I think the largest is about 10 yards, but most range in the 1-2 yard lengths. What you can't see is that the shelf goes all the way to the floor (hidden by nearly 40" of table) -- so there is a lot of fabric there.
> 
> ...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning Everyone!! Just a check in to let you know that I'm still alive and kicking. Been working, almost manically, on sorting fabrics and getting things settled in the sewing room. I just can't stand basic disorganization and have this overwhelming compulsion to get "control" of whatever before I can take a break and relax. Since I've been talking so much about this huge project I've taken on of integrating all of Mom's fabrics and sewing things I thought I'd give you an update and maybe a couple of pictures so you get an image to go along with the activities.
> 
> In terms of progress, the end is in sight!!! Well, maybe if you have long range vision, but actually, a lot of progress has been made. I've gone through all the tubs of fabric and sorted it between cottons suitable for general clothing and quilting (which you see on the shelf neatly folded!!) and other fabrics of a more specialized nature. Those fabrics are labelled and stored back in my closet for later use. All those folded fabrics you see on the shelf are divided into 2 sizes. Fat quarter up to a yard of fabric folded basically like a fat quarter -- if you aren't familiar with the term a fat quarter is a piece of fabric 18" x 22" (single layered) or 9" x the fabric width (double layered). The wider looking stacks are fabrics of more than 1 yard in length. The thickness of the stack is proportionate with the number of yards. I think the largest is about 10 yards, but most range in the 1-2 yard lengths. What you can't see is that the shelf goes all the way to the floor (hidden by nearly 40" of table) -- so there is a lot of fabric there.
> 
> ...


DeEtta, that is all just stunning! One of the advantages of living alone is being able to work on something like this to your heart's content! Or until the back gives out!

Looks like lots of lovely fabric.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Oh dear. Now it's time for true confessions....
> Here is a photo of the coral sweater I've been working on. Not very happy with how it turned out. I did a very careful swatch and the sweater still turned out too big. I've decided that the center front is too close to the leafy vines, so no chance of steeking into a cardigan. Sigh....The knit side of the body looks nice and smooth, but not the pearl side. Does the pearl side always show more inconsistencies in stitch tension than knit side? Or maybe (probably) it's my knitting. The seams at the shoulder and sleeves were very bulky. They look better after being steamed. Oh well. Even with all the mistakes, I still like the leafy vines, so I'll wear it as often as possible and hope no one notices all the boo boo's!
> 
> The pattern is "Leaf Motif Pullover" from the Fall 2018 issue of Vogue Knitting, pg. 58 if you're interested. I used acrylic yarn in a coral color. I really DON'T like to sew seams, so I tweeked the pattern to knit in the round from the bottom up, and after doing the leaves on the front, I skipped the leaves on the sleeves (couldn't take any more of the charts). The sleeve seams in the magazine photo look horrible to me, look like a Frankenstein stitch. The neckline stretches out on me to look like a boat neckline. So it's a good thing I usually wear a t-shirt under my hand knits! Not sure whether to block the sweater body or not. I kind of like the embossed look you see in the photo of mine, whereas the magazine photo shows the leaves flat against the sweater body.
> ...


Joyce, that is lovely! I would leave the leaves just like they are! Really makes them "pop" I believe.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Just wanted to share some of the photographs from this morning's hike.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! DeEtta, that's quite a stash & what a lot of work.
> I had a big bin of scraps & a couple of years ago they had a great Canadian Quilting Bee to send quilts to Ronald McDonald houses across Canada, I made 2 quilts & our club made 2 more . That cleaned out my scraps but I'm getting more again. I think they ended up with 1500 quilts, amazing.
> 
> I haven't had time recently to keep up with the lace party & probably won't for the next couple of months. I miss the discussions in here. I'm going with 3 friends on a tour of Ireland & Scotland & by the time I get back I will be very far behind with my yard & garden work but hopefully will catch up at some point


Do have a wonderful trip- Bonnie! I sort of gather your medical issue have resolved?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Oh dear. Now it's time for true confessions....
> Here is a photo of the coral sweater I've been working on. Not very happy with how it turned out. I did a very careful swatch and the sweater still turned out too big. I've decided that the center front is too close to the leafy vines, so no chance of steeking into a cardigan. Sigh....The knit side of the body looks nice and smooth, but not the pearl side. Does the pearl side always show more inconsistencies in stitch tension than knit side? Or maybe (probably) it's my knitting. The seams at the shoulder and sleeves were very bulky. They look better after being steamed. Oh well. Even with all the mistakes, I still like the leafy vines, so I'll wear it as often as possible and hope no one notices all the boo boo's!
> 
> The pattern is "Leaf Motif Pullover" from the Fall 2018 issue of Vogue Knitting, pg. 58 if you're interested. I used acrylic yarn in a coral color. I really DON'T like to sew seams, so I tweeked the pattern to knit in the round from the bottom up, and after doing the leaves on the front, I skipped the leaves on the sleeves (couldn't take any more of the charts). The sleeve seams in the magazine photo look horrible to me, look like a Frankenstein stitch. The neckline stretches out on me to look like a boat neckline. So it's a good thing I usually wear a t-shirt under my hand knits! Not sure whether to block the sweater body or not. I kind of like the embossed look you see in the photo of mine, whereas the magazine photo shows the leaves flat against the sweater body.
> ...


I definitely would NOT be blocking the leaves- in my opinion you would lose their definition.

Sorry you are so unhappy with it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Just wanted to share some of the photographs from this morning's hike.


Love your images from your outings JanetLee! 
Well spotted! was the Spider and it's prey, intended, or a lucky accident!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> DeEtta, that is all just stunning! One of the advantages of living alone is being able to work on something like this to your heart's content! Or until the back gives out!
> 
> Looks like lots of lovely fabric.


The back is the issue. First pass is about 2 hours then it keeps reducing throughout the day. Just finished laying down and reading a book for 45 min. Time to try again. Hope for an hour now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> The back is the issue. First pass is about 2 hours then it keeps reducing throughout the day. Just finished laying down and reading a book for 45 min. Time to try again. Hope for an hour now.


Yup- bin there, had that- the worst episode lasted a decade, from about 1981 through 1991, with my Sciatic nerve and later the Sacro-Iliac.

NOT FUN at all.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> Oh dear. Now it's time for true confessions....
> Here is a photo of the coral sweater I've been working on. Not very happy with how it turned out. I did a very careful swatch and the sweater still turned out too big. I've decided that the center front is too close to the leafy vines, so no chance of steeking into a cardigan. Sigh....The knit side of the body looks nice and smooth, but not the pearl side. Does the pearl side always show more inconsistencies in stitch tension than knit side? Or maybe (probably) it's my knitting. The seams at the shoulder and sleeves were very bulky. They look better after being steamed. Oh well. Even with all the mistakes, I still like the leafy vines, so I'll wear it as often as possible and hope no one notices all the boo boo's!
> 
> The pattern is "Leaf Motif Pullover" from the Fall 2018 issue of Vogue Knitting, pg. 58 if you're interested. I used acrylic yarn in a coral color. I really DON'T like to sew seams, so I tweeked the pattern to knit in the round from the bottom up, and after doing the leaves on the front, I skipped the leaves on the sleeves (couldn't take any more of the charts). The sleeve seams in the magazine photo look horrible to me, look like a Frankenstein stitch. The neckline stretches out on me to look like a boat neckline. So it's a good thing I usually wear a t-shirt under my hand knits! Not sure whether to block the sweater body or not. I kind of like the embossed look you see in the photo of mine, whereas the magazine photo shows the leaves flat against the sweater body.
> ...


Joyce, I love the sweater just as it is! The colour is lovely and I agree with JanetLee, the leaf motifs just pop.
It looks really cozy. Wear it in good health :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, sigh, Chris. No, I never finished it, though I would say it's about 2/3 of the way done. I should at the least finish that one. I don't knit much anymore. Spare time is spent in photography. I did a photo way for our church. Pics of attendees printed in 5x7,frames and hung in the hallway. If you can't remember someone's name, you go check the hallway. The new church we clean is thinking of doing the same thing.  I guess this is the year, I learn all about taking pics of people.


Bev, what lovely photos!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> Two quick and easy finishes. The scarf is a mystery wool. Very scratchy. I bought it at a discount store and it did not have a label. Did the burn test and is definitely wool. Will need to use a softener on it. It is the one row simple lace pattern of: k4 *yo, ssk, k2,*. Multiple of 4. It is about 50 inches long by 11 inches wide.
> 
> The afghan is also knit, c2c, measures 30 inches square, but very stretchy. The yarn is Country Loom by Loops and Threads. It is a bulky 6 weight. I used size 13 US. I was gifted with 39 skeins of this yarn. I am crocheting the second afghan. Using a K crochet hook. That is actually easier then knitting with this yarn. It is a purple and violet combination.


Love the colour and pattern of the scarf! And the afghan looks so snuggly!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Joyce -=- even with your challenges, it is a beautiful sweater and a color that is wonderful. I don't think I'd block the leaves; not sure one can with acrylic without flattening them and since when were leaves ever flat, anyway. Lots of work there. Would you want to rip the neck and rework it on fewer stitches or with smaller needles? Sounds like that could be done without too much effort, if you decide you want the neck a little tighter. I think you are being a bit tough on yourself. Great job.


I thought later that I should have used smaller needles for the neck ribbing, like I usually do. But the pattern said to use the same size needles throughout. I suppose I could rip it out (the neck ribbing I mean) and re-do with smaller needles. There were a lot of gaps to fill in around the neckline when I picked up stitches, so I would perhaps rip back to row 2 or 3 and then finish with smaller needles. I had also wondered about threading some elastic thread through 2 or 3 rows along the edge to draw it in. It's taken me so long, and there were so many problems along the way, really don't want to mess with it any longer.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> Great idea! Wonderful display. I always get a laugh when someone new moves into our congregation's area (happens a lot, we are a college, university, and medical school area), and someone new asks us how long we've lived here. They seem to assume that everyone is relatively new as they are....and seem shocked that we are not the only ones who've been here over 20 years. Hubby and I moved here 30 years ago, this coming July. Time has flown by us!


Ottawa is a small, large city. It is a government town with multiple universities and colleges and some world class medical facilities, high tech, and professional association headquarters.
Both DH and I were born here and remain here (after a brief sojourn in Maine for me).
That is highly unusual for this city...


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Just wanted to share some of the photographs from this morning's hike.


White spider for a white flower. Should have known! Great photos, keep them coming!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> Just wanted to share some of the photographs from this morning's hike.


Again, your photos are fabulous and gives me hope!
Trilliums are the Provincial Flower for Ontario.
It is against the law here to dig up wild Trilliums.
Do you have pink, purple and variegated Trilliums?


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I definitely would NOT be blocking the leaves- in my opinion you would lose their definition.
> 
> Sorry you are so unhappy with it.


Plus, if I flattened the leaves, wouldn't I have to stretch the sweater out a little to make that happen? It's already a very loose fit, don't need it any larger! I'm not thrilled about being disappointed with it, maybe after I've worn it a few times, I'll sort of come to terms with it. I really do like the leaves, though!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks one and all for your praise and encouragement for the coral sweater! Frogging most of the neck ribbing is a possibility, just not up to it right now. Had a horrible time with the charts and instructions. Contacted the designer through Ravelry, she took her time to answer and just brushed me off saying once the magazine published the design, it was their responsibility to explain and correct if necessary. I was not impressed with her attitude. Got no response from the magazine at all, so I was just on my own to make it work. When I looked at the charts, I didn't think it would be so difficult, but the written instructions made a mud puddle of the whole thing. So actually, the sweater turned out pretty good, all considering. After all the work, it's not going to sit in a drawer and never used, going to wear it anyway. I have so much of the yarn left over, should probably make a simpler design that has a better chance of turning out the way it should. Sigh.....


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Love your images from your outings JanetLee!
> Well spotted! was the Spider and it's prey, intended, or a lucky accident!


Thanks, Julie. ????

I saw it and hoped to "capture" it before it left! They do move fast.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Love the colour and pattern of the scarf! And the afghan looks so snuggly!


Thanks, Vickie. I had see the simple one row lace and wanted to give it a try. And the little afgan will be wonderful for a baby in the winter.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> White spider for a white flower. Should have known! Great photos, keep them coming!


Thanks! First saw breakfast and then the spider. ????


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Again, your photos are fabulous and gives me hope!
> Trilliums are the Provincial Flower for Ontario.
> It is against the law here to dig up wild Trilliums.
> Do you have pink, purple and variegated Trilliums?


There are several shades here. And some different shades of blue. I will try to find some of all the colors in the next few weeks. They can hide in plain sight I have noticed.

I do not think you can dig them up here either. Not sure, but the forester guy I was talking with said something about it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Thanks one and all for your praise and encouragement for the coral sweater! Frogging most of the neck ribbing is a possibility, just not up to it right now. Had a horrible time with the charts and instructions. Contacted the designer through Ravelry, she took her time to answer and just brushed me off saying once the magazine published the design, it was their responsibility to explain and correct if necessary. I was not impressed with her attitude. Got no response from the magazine at all, so I was just on my own to make it work. When I looked at the charts, I didn't think it would be so difficult, but the written instructions made a mud puddle of the whole thing. So actually, the sweater turned out pretty good, all considering. After all the work, it's not going to sit in a drawer and never used, going to wear it anyway. I have so much of the yarn left over, should probably make a simpler design that has a better chance of turning out the way it should. Sigh.....


Goodness, that sounds like the response I received from Norah Gaughin (sp?) when I dared to contact her and tell her the numbers were all off. Blamed it on the magazine.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> I thought later that I should have used smaller needles for the neck ribbing, like I usually do. But the pattern said to use the same size needles throughout. I suppose I could rip it out (the neck ribbing I mean) and re-do with smaller needles. There were a lot of gaps to fill in around the neckline when I picked up stitches, so I would perhaps rip back to row 2 or 3 and then finish with smaller needles. I had also wondered about threading some elastic thread through 2 or 3 rows along the edge to draw it in. It's taken me so long, and there were so many problems along the way, really don't want to mess with it any longer.


Maybe rip back to row 2 or 3 and then do a decrease to reduce # of stitches and then switch to smaller needles. That way it would slope gently Sounds like youneeded the number of stitches to adequately cover the neck line. Decreasing would pull it in.


----------



## anaswet (Jul 10, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Ottawa is a small, large city. It is a government town with multiple universities and colleges and some world class medical facilities, high tech, and professional association headquarters.
> Both DH and I were born here and remain here (after a brief sojourn in Maine for me).
> That is highly unusual for this city...


Our city- is a huge (landwise) sprawling metropolis, (one of the largest, in area, in the world) not the centre of Government- that is Wellington's fate! Otherwise many of the attributes of Ottawa- except probably a seriously tiny population- 1,614 million in 2016- figures are always a bit behind!

Blooming Politics- the Opposition is trying to debate the Government's proposals to ban Weapons of Destruction in the aftermath of the Massacre - Christchurch 15th March- The spokesperson for the Gun Lobby- is trying to claim they need more time to make themselves heard- would have thought any caring individual would have recognised that a swift response is vital.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Plus, if I flattened the leaves, wouldn't I have to stretch the sweater out a little to make that happen? It's already a very loose fit, don't need it any larger! I'm not thrilled about being disappointed with it, maybe after I've worn it a few times, I'll sort of come to terms with it. I really do like the leaves, though!


I like the leaves, too- and agree, blocking would almost inevitably make the sweater larger.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thanks, Julie. ????
> 
> I saw it and hoped to "capture" it before it left! They do move fast.


 :sm24:


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Wonderful pictures, run for fitness! I remember seeing Trillium for the first time in Ontario, many years ago. Your specimen with the spider is quite amazing! Those first Spring flowers make quite an impact after a long Winter. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Maybe rip back to row 2 or 3 and then do a decrease to reduce # of stitches and then switch to smaller needles. That way it would slope gently Sounds like youneeded the number of stitches to adequately cover the neck line. Decreasing would pull it in.


I did bite the bullet last night and frog the neck ribbing back to the second or third row. I'm afraid to decrease the stitches because of the pattern of the ribbing. It goes like this: p2, k1, p2, cross the next 2 sts (can't remember the abbreviation right now). So it's a multiple of 7 stitches with that alternate twisted rib at the end. Frogging that patterned rib was tricky, but I eventually got it where it was supposed to be. There is about 1/2" left to knit, then the moment of truth will come when I bind off and see how wide it is. The sweater body was knit on size 5 needles, started out with size 4 on the ribbing but it didn't look very much smaller, so after about 1 inch, switched to size 3 needles. That's when I noticed a difference in the width/circumference of that neck ribbing. All 140 stitches are crammed on a 16" needle, so I won't know how much it expands until I bind off. But it's got to be better than what I did before. I hope.......


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Goodness, that sounds like the response I received from Norah Gaughin (sp?) when I dared to contact her and tell her the numbers were all off. Blamed it on the magazine.


Yes, I didn't care for the tone of the response, either. As far as I know, this designer is not one of the biggies, so I probably won't be running into her designs often, if at all. I'll be sure to check in the future!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Our city- is a huge (landwise) sprawling metropolis, (one of the largest, in area, in the world) not the centre of Government- that is Wellington's fate! Otherwise many of the attributes of Ottawa- except probably a seriously tiny population- 1,614 million in 2016- figures are always a bit behind!
> 
> Blooming Politics- the Opposition is trying to debate the Government's proposals to ban Weapons of Destruction in the aftermath of the Massacre - Christchurch 15th March- The spokesperson for the Gun Lobby- is trying to claim they need more time to make themselves heard- would have thought any caring individual would have recognised that a swift response is vital.


Don't get me started on gun lobbies...... :sm14: I'm all for people having guns for protection or hunting, but they don't need high powered military style weapons for that.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I like the leaves, too- and agree, blocking would almost inevitably make the sweater larger.


That's what I was afraid of. If the new ribbing works out, I may not block that either so it doesn't stretch out. Only 1/2" left to go and then I'll know. Gulp!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

KJKnitCro said:


> Wonderful pictures, run for fitness! I remember seeing Trillium for the first time in Ontario, many years ago. Your specimen with the spider is quite amazing! Those first Spring flowers make quite an impact after a long Winter. Thanks for sharing.


You are most welcome! ????


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> I did bite the bullet last night and frog the neck ribbing back to the second or third row. I'm afraid to decrease the stitches because of the pattern of the ribbing. It goes like this: p2, k1, p2, cross the next 2 sts (can't remember the abbreviation right now). So it's a multiple of 7 stitches with that alternate twisted rib at the end. Frogging that patterned rib was tricky, but I eventually got it where it was supposed to be. There is about 1/2" left to knit, then the moment of truth will come when I bind off and see how wide it is. The sweater body was knit on size 5 needles, started out with size 4 on the ribbing but it didn't look very much smaller, so after about 1 inch, switched to size 3 needles. That's when I noticed a difference in the width/circumference of that neck ribbing. All 140 stitches are crammed on a 16" needle, so I won't know how much it expands until I bind off. But it's got to be better than what I did before. I hope.......


It will be. I had to do the same thing on a cardigan I made for hubby. The neck was awful. Not fun frogging, but the neckline looks much better. You will be happy you changed it.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> I did bite the bullet last night and frog the neck ribbing back to the second or third row. I'm afraid to decrease the stitches because of the pattern of the ribbing. It goes like this: p2, k1, p2, cross the next 2 sts (can't remember the abbreviation right now). So it's a multiple of 7 stitches with that alternate twisted rib at the end. Frogging that patterned rib was tricky, but I eventually got it where it was supposed to be. There is about 1/2" left to knit, then the moment of truth will come when I bind off and see how wide it is. The sweater body was knit on size 5 needles, started out with size 4 on the ribbing but it didn't look very much smaller, so after about 1 inch, switched to size 3 needles. That's when I noticed a difference in the width/circumference of that neck ribbing. All 140 stitches are crammed on a 16" needle, so I won't know how much it expands until I bind off. But it's got to be better than what I did before. I hope.......


What a pain, but if you didn't do it you would always think of it everytime you wear your lovely sweater. 
At least I know I would. Saw this posted somewhere here, you do 5,659 stitches correctly and you obsess about the one stitch you got wrong... Same thing... :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Greeting LPers! 

Joyce, I see that you are making changes to your coral sweater. My suggestion would have been to change the ribbing on the neck to something else to make it more of a boat neck. Lovely leaf motif. 

DeEtta (Belle1), nice to hear you are getting the sewing room under control. I tend to save my scraps, just in case, lol. But I did actually use one recently. DH had a pair of shorts that had two seams in the back that chafed. They were cheap shorts meant for shop / yard work so I took a scrap of suiting and covered the seams. 

JanetLee (run4fittness), nice photos. Spiders are beneficial to have around. Except for the hairy ones, those give me the willies, lol. We had some huge hairy spiders a week or so ago that hitched a ride in an ocean container. About eight inches across! One had an egg sack she was carrying. Customs Agriculture was not amused, lol.


Knitting update: I am almost done with the first chart of Star of Bruce, a (crummy) photo is below through row 100. I think there are 168 rows?? 

I finished my gnome. Gnatalie went with me on my recent getaway to the Helicopter Gathering (she was completed during the Gathering). I think I am going to add some additional stuffing to the hat but that involves opening up the closed bottom. I added dark blue and purple strands to her braids as I have the same colors added to my own hair, lol. 

The April clue for Toni's Year of Japanese Stitches scarf dropped this weekend so I will pick that one up later this week.

I had a princess day getting to the Gathering. I left work early and took an Uber to the airport (all of 3/4 of a mile by car, lol). Got on a jet plane to Jacksonvillle where a van was waiting for me at the curb to drive me to the other side of the airport where DH and a friend were waiting with their helicopters to fly me to the Gathering. Very cool. It was funny to see people trying to surreptitiously check out who was calling for about getting a lift to the helicopter pad while standing in the aisle waiting to deplane.

.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> It will be. I had to do the same thing on a cardigan I made for hubby. The neck was awful. Not fun frogging, but the neckline looks much better. You will be happy you changed it.


Well, I was sure unhappy without changing it! Got to be better....got to be better.....


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> What a pain, but if you didn't do it you would always think of it everytime you wear your lovely sweater.
> At least I know I would. Saw this posted somewhere here, you do 5,659 stitches correctly and you obsess about the one stitch you got wrong... Same thing... :sm16: :sm16:


That's probably what got me to frog the beastly neckline. I could wear it, but would always be uncomfortable about the fit and wondering if I should have frogged and re-knit. So I might as well re-knit now instead of later. And the statement about 5,659 correct stitches but obsessing about one wrong one is sure right!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Greeting LPers!
> 
> Joyce, I see that you are making changes to your coral sweater. My suggestion would have been to change the ribbing on the neck to something else to make it more of a boat neck. Lovely leaf motif.
> 
> ...


The neck ribbing already fit me boat neck style, but I have narrow shoulders (according to nationally available sewing pattern companies). Never been one to wear anything off the shoulder, so it just wasn't comfortable for me. Been too busy to sit down this morning and knit the final 1/2 inch - isn't that the way it goes? :sm01:

Your projects in the photos look great. Love that you plan on some "customizing" of the gnome. I wouldn't be too thrilled about spiders that big waiting to disembark, either! Great fun having a princess day, good for you!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Greeting LPers!
> 
> Joyce, I see that you are making changes to your coral sweater. My suggestion would have been to change the ribbing on the neck to something else to make it more of a boat neck. Lovely leaf motif.
> 
> ...


The shawl is looking great. Looking forward to when the pattern is released.

Cute gnome!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> What a pain, but if you didn't do it you would always think of it everytime you wear your lovely sweater.
> At least I know I would. Saw this posted somewhere here, you do 5,659 stitches correctly and you obsess about the one stitch you got wrong... Same thing... :sm16: :sm16:


Smae thing for cross stitch. I delibertly put in a mistake or three just because. And then have fun asking folks to find them. Especially on a geometric design when you would think it would stand out but does not. ????


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

What an enormous amount of fabric, DeEtta. Glad you are getting it sorted. 

Lovely pictures from your walk, JanetLee. 

I agree with the rest that blocking the leaves in your sweater, Joyce, would only make it bigger. See that you decided to frog the neck. Hope it works out. 

I love the gnome, Melanie. Looks so cute riding in the car. 

We got home yesterday around 1:00. 1600 miles is a long, long drive. I read a really interesting hook called “Being Mortal”, written by a surgeon. Part of it is rather depressing but it does offer many ideas of deciding the care a person wants towards the end of life. 

I messed up on my knitting so many times in the car that I didn’t make a lot of progress. Had to frog 3 times. Oh, well it’s back on track now.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Two quick and easy finishes. The scarf is a mystery wool. Very scratchy. I bought it at a discount store and it did not have a label. Did the burn test and is definitely wool. Will need to use a softener on it. It is the one row simple lace pattern of: k4 *yo, ssk, k2,*. Multiple of 4. It is about 50 inches long by 11 inches wide.
> 
> The afghan is also knit, c2c, measures 30 inches square, but very stretchy. The yarn is Country Loom by Loops and Threads. It is a bulky 6 weight. I used size 13 US. I was gifted with 39 skeins of this yarn. I am crocheting the second afghan. Using a K crochet hook. That is actually easier then knitting with this yarn. It is a purple and violet combination.


They both look so warm. I am getting tired of cold mornings. They are blending into warm afternoons, but I tire of needing winter coats. 

Thanks for the comment on the photo wall. I was pleased how it turned out.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> What a great idea! Glad you are working on photography, I love seeing the wildlife pics that you post for us.
> I must have at least 8 projects I started and never finished. One of them is DogYarns Kestrel and Gull scarf that I would truly like to finish one day. I will need to frog it and start over as I'm sure I would have no idea where I am in the pattern. And I did make a couple of mistakes that I just fudged through on the next rows. I will use slightly smaller needles as it seemed to be huge the way I was knitting.


Thanks, Chris. Someone in my church came up with the idea. I think it's a great one. It when you are in church and can't think of someone's name that you need the info.  Thanks for the encouragement. 

I am familiar with that fudging your way past a mistake process.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> No apologies, Bev- your skills with your camera are quite exceptional!
> 
> Knitting may or may not happen- and is not the only qualification for being part of our group!


Thanks, Julie, for your kind words. I am happy to be a part of this group. I still have knitting around the house.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> Great idea! Wonderful display. I always get a laugh when someone new moves into our congregation's area (happens a lot, we are a college, university, and medical school area), and someone new asks us how long we've lived here. They seem to assume that everyone is relatively new as they are....and seem shocked that we are not the only ones who've been here over 20 years. Hubby and I moved here 30 years ago, this coming July. Time has flown by us!


Thanks so much, Joyce.  And time seems to get faster each year.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> JanetLee- you are getting so much knitting accomplished- I have slowed to one row a day, IF I am lucky as I continue my battle with the silk tangle!
> Also getting out much more into the community since the Massacre- that I feel is important- and often walking Ringo for up to an hour- not that much time left over!!!!


Oh, my, Julie. What a struggle you are having with that yarn. Walking Ringo up to an hour is good for you as well as him.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning Everyone!! Just a check in to let you know that I'm still alive and kicking. Been working, almost manically, on sorting fabrics and getting things settled in the sewing room. I just can't stand basic disorganization and have this overwhelming compulsion to get "control" of whatever before I can take a break and relax. Since I've been talking so much about this huge project I've taken on of integrating all of Mom's fabrics and sewing things I thought I'd give you an update and maybe a couple of pictures so you get an image to go along with the activities.
> 
> In terms of progress, the end is in sight!!! Well, maybe if you have long range vision, but actually, a lot of progress has been made. I've gone through all the tubs of fabric and sorted it between cottons suitable for general clothing and quilting (which you see on the shelf neatly folded!!) and other fabrics of a more specialized nature. Those fabrics are labelled and stored back in my closet for later use. All those folded fabrics you see on the shelf are divided into 2 sizes. Fat quarter up to a yard of fabric folded basically like a fat quarter -- if you aren't familiar with the term a fat quarter is a piece of fabric 18" x 22" (single layered) or 9" x the fabric width (double layered). The wider looking stacks are fabrics of more than 1 yard in length. The thickness of the stack is proportionate with the number of yards. I think the largest is about 10 yards, but most range in the 1-2 yard lengths. What you can't see is that the shelf goes all the way to the floor (hidden by nearly 40" of table) -- so there is a lot of fabric there.
> 
> ...


My, my, my, DeEtta, you have been busy. Those flying geese will make a bang up shopping bag.  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! DeEtta, that's quite a stash & what a lot of work.
> I had a big bin of scraps & a couple of years ago they had a great Canadian Quilting Bee to send quilts to Ronald McDonald houses across Canada, I made 2 quilts & our club made 2 more . That cleaned out my scraps but I'm getting more again. I think they ended up with 1500 quilts, amazing.
> 
> I haven't had time recently to keep up with the lace party & probably won't for the next couple of months. I miss the discussions in here. I'm going with 3 friends on a tour of Ireland & Scotland & by the time I get back I will be very far behind with my yard & garden work but hopefully will catch up at some point


Bonnie, so good to hear from you. Come when you can. Have great fun on your tour of those lovely places.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> Oh dear. Now it's time for true confessions....
> Here is a photo of the coral sweater I've been working on. Not very happy with how it turned out. I did a very careful swatch and the sweater still turned out too big. I've decided that the center front is too close to the leafy vines, so no chance of steeking into a cardigan. Sigh....The knit side of the body looks nice and smooth, but not the pearl side. Does the pearl side always show more inconsistencies in stitch tension than knit side? Or maybe (probably) it's my knitting. The seams at the shoulder and sleeves were very bulky. They look better after being steamed. Oh well. Even with all the mistakes, I still like the leafy vines, so I'll wear it as often as possible and hope no one notices all the boo boo's!
> 
> The pattern is "Leaf Motif Pullover" from the Fall 2018 issue of Vogue Knitting, pg. 58 if you're interested. I used acrylic yarn in a coral color. I really DON'T like to sew seams, so I tweeked the pattern to knit in the round from the bottom up, and after doing the leaves on the front, I skipped the leaves on the sleeves (couldn't take any more of the charts). The sleeve seams in the magazine photo look horrible to me, look like a Frankenstein stitch. The neckline stretches out on me to look like a boat neckline. So it's a good thing I usually wear a t-shirt under my hand knits! Not sure whether to block the sweater body or not. I kind of like the embossed look you see in the photo of mine, whereas the magazine photo shows the leaves flat against the sweater body.
> ...


I like the leaves the way they are.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Just wanted to share some of the photographs from this morning's hike.


Thanks so much for sharing your pics, JanetLee. I love the white spider and the beautiful wild flowers.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Bev, what lovely photos!


Thanks so much, Vickie.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Greeting LPers!
> 
> Joyce, I see that you are making changes to your coral sweater. My suggestion would have been to change the ribbing on the neck to something else to make it more of a boat neck. Lovely leaf motif.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the photos, Melanie.  Love your Gnome. I think your star of Bruce is going to be great.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

MissMelba said:


> Greeting LPers!
> 
> Joyce, I see that you are making changes to your coral sweater. My suggestion would have been to change the ribbing on the neck to something else to make it more of a boat neck. Lovely leaf motif.
> 
> ...


Love your Star of Bruce and gnome!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks all for the nice comments on my WIP shawl and the gnome. The gnome MKAL was a lot of fun. I think there are over 800 project pages of the gnomes. And Barbara, she is riding in a helicopter, not a car, lol!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning Everyone!! Just a check in to let you know that I'm still alive and kicking. Been working, almost manically, on sorting fabrics and getting things settled in the sewing room. I just can't stand basic disorganization and have this overwhelming compulsion to get "control" of whatever before I can take a break and relax. Since I've been talking so much about this huge project I've taken on of integrating all of Mom's fabrics and sewing things I thought I'd give you an update and maybe a couple of pictures so you get an image to go along with the activities.
> 
> In terms of progress, the end is in sight!!! Well, maybe if you have long range vision, but actually, a lot of progress has been made. I've gone through all the tubs of fabric and sorted it between cottons suitable for general clothing and quilting (which you see on the shelf neatly folded!!) and other fabrics of a more specialized nature. Those fabrics are labelled and stored back in my closet for later use. All those folded fabrics you see on the shelf are divided into 2 sizes. Fat quarter up to a yard of fabric folded basically like a fat quarter -- if you aren't familiar with the term a fat quarter is a piece of fabric 18" x 22" (single layered) or 9" x the fabric width (double layered). The wider looking stacks are fabrics of more than 1 yard in length. The thickness of the stack is proportionate with the number of yards. I think the largest is about 10 yards, but most range in the 1-2 yard lengths. What you can't see is that the shelf goes all the way to the floor (hidden by nearly 40" of table) -- so there is a lot of fabric there.
> 
> ...


Dang, that certainly is a lot of material and thread and scraps. I'm hoping for you that the end of this project is near. At least you are not ironing all blouses and just flat pieces. But that still has to be A WHOLE LOT!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! DeEtta, that's quite a stash & what a lot of work.
> I had a big bin of scraps & a couple of years ago they had a great Canadian Quilting Bee to send quilts to Ronald McDonald houses across Canada, I made 2 quilts & our club made 2 more . That cleaned out my scraps but I'm getting more again. I think they ended up with 1500 quilts, amazing.
> 
> I haven't had time recently to keep up with the lace party & probably won't for the next couple of months. I miss the discussions in here. I'm going with 3 friends on a tour of Ireland & Scotland & by the time I get back I will be very far behind with my yard & garden work but hopefully will catch up at some point


Bonnie, have a wonderful vacation. Wish I could come along.

:sm03:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

JoyceinNC said:


> Oh dear. Now it's time for true confessions....
> Here is a photo of the coral sweater I've been working on. Not very happy with how it turned out. I did a very careful swatch and the sweater still turned out too big. I've decided that the center front is too close to the leafy vines, so no chance of steeking into a cardigan. Sigh....The knit side of the body looks nice and smooth, but not the pearl side. Does the pearl side always show more inconsistencies in stitch tension than knit side? Or maybe (probably) it's my knitting. The seams at the shoulder and sleeves were very bulky. They look better after being steamed. Oh well. Even with all the mistakes, I still like the leafy vines, so I'll wear it as often as possible and hope no one notices all the boo boo's!
> 
> The pattern is "Leaf Motif Pullover" from the Fall 2018 issue of Vogue Knitting, pg. 58 if you're interested. I used acrylic yarn in a coral color. I really DON'T like to sew seams, so I tweeked the pattern to knit in the round from the bottom up, and after doing the leaves on the front, I skipped the leaves on the sleeves (couldn't take any more of the charts). The sleeve seams in the magazine photo look horrible to me, look like a Frankenstein stitch. The neckline stretches out on me to look like a boat neckline. So it's a good thing I usually wear a t-shirt under my hand knits! Not sure whether to block the sweater body or not. I kind of like the embossed look you see in the photo of mine, whereas the magazine photo shows the leaves flat against the sweater body.
> ...


Joyce, I love that color!!!! Too bad it didn't work out as well as you wanted.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

run4fittness said:


> Just wanted to share some of the photographs from this morning's hike.


Beautiful pictures, thanks for sharing. There is nothing growing by me yet. Still goes down to 20 F at night over here. I was wondering what the little pink flowers are. They look like they are on a grape vine.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

1.DeEtta: You so busy, but it is looking wonderful. I bet you get to remember a lot about the good times with your grandparents and mom as you go through all of that fabric. The pictures are great and help illustrate all of your hard work. 

Is that you as a child in the 2nd to last picture. I can only see a bit of the picture, but I have one hanging of myself at about the same age. It looks very similar with an oval silver frame with the photo in color (I think my aunt hand painted it in watercolors).

2. Vickie - I agree with you, the friends we've met through here are treasures. I love the way we can come and go and be welcomed back so wonderfully. 

3. Bonnie- Enjoy your trip. I loved Scotland. It is really a beautiful country and the folks are really warm and friendly. Ireland is on my wish list!

4. Joyce- With a bit of blocking, if the sweater is wool, the "boo-boos" that you see will mainly go away as will the inconsistencies in the tension. If the yarn is acrylic or washable wool, you can throw the sweater in the washer and dryer and get the same effect without the work! You did a beautiful job on it and I agree with DeEtta about the neck.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

I see you didn't block the sweater, that's fine too! It just depends on how you want it. I applaud your decision. I do like the way the leaves pop also.

5. Melanie - Your Star of Bruce is beautiful, can't wait to see it finished. The gnome is adorable. I just love it especially going along for a drive with you!

6. Beverly - I don't think I ever mentioned how lovely the photo wall is. We've done something like that in our small, dark hallway, but not nearly as artistically as you have done. Congrats.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> I see you didn't block the sweater, that's fine too! It just depends on how you want it. I applaud your decision. I do like the way the leaves pop also.
> 
> 5. Melanie - Your Star of Bruce is beautiful, can't wait to see it finished. The gnome is adorable. I just love it especially going along for a drive with you!
> 
> 6. Beverly - I don't think I ever mentioned how lovely the photo wall is. We've done something like that in our small, dark hallway, but not nearly as artistically as you have done. Congrats.


Thanks so much, Dodie.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

The re-worked ribbing is done. Much, much better. It is still a little wide around the neck, but not nearly as much as before. I won't be fighting to keep it on my shoulders at least. Hooray! Since it is acrylic yarn, I think I'll skip blocking the neck ribbing also. It's 2 1/4" tall and doesn't show any signs of folding or rolling over. Hopefully, that will help it keep it's current shape instead of stretching out. The sweater puckers very gently along the edge of the ribbing, but when it's on, it stretches out a little and looks smooth. Yeah!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Supremely busy here - reading- just don't really have time to reply- Hope all well and happy!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> The re-worked ribbing is done. Much, much better. It is still a little wide around the neck, but not nearly as much as before. I won't be fighting to keep it on my shoulders at least. Hooray! Since it is acrylic yarn, I think I'll skip blocking the neck ribbing also. It's 2 1/4" tall and doesn't show any signs of folding or rolling over. Hopefully, that will help it keep it's current shape instead of stretching out. The sweater puckers very gently along the edge of the ribbing, but when it's on, it stretches out a little and looks smooth. Yeah!


Woohoo!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Supremely busy here - reading- just don't really have time to reply- Hope all well and happy!


Breathe, don't forget to breathe. Love you!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> 1.DeEtta: You so busy, but it is looking wonderful. I bet you get to remember a lot about the good times with your grandparents and mom as you go through all of that fabric. The pictures are great and help illustrate all of your hard work.
> 
> Is that you as a child in the 2nd to last picture. I can only see a bit of the picture, but I have one hanging of myself at about the same age. It looks very similar with an oval silver frame with the photo in color (I think my aunt hand painted it in watercolors)....


Dodie -- No that is a watercolored photo of my aunt (Mom's half sister) at the ripe old age of 4 months. She gave me that picture as well as the dress and shoes she is wearing in the picture. My Aunt is 10 years older than me and 10 years younger than my Mom. So it is easy for me to remember our relative ages. Have only really gotten to know her since 2005, but we have become very good friends and talk every Sunday morning at 7:00 am. (so no wild Saturday nights for me!!!! As if....)


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> The re-worked ribbing is done. Much, much better. It is still a little wide around the neck, but not nearly as much as before. I won't be fighting to keep it on my shoulders at least. Hooray! Since it is acrylic yarn, I think I'll skip blocking the neck ribbing also. It's 2 1/4" tall and doesn't show any signs of folding or rolling over. Hopefully, that will help it keep it's current shape instead of stretching out. The sweater puckers very gently along the edge of the ribbing, but when it's on, it stretches out a little and looks smooth. Yeah!


Wonderful news!! Sounds like it will work much better for you now. Well done.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> They both look so warm. I am getting tired of cold mornings. They are blending into warm afternoons, but I tire of needing winter coats.
> 
> Thanks for the comment on the photo wall. I was pleased how it turned out.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks so much for sharing your pics, JanetLee. I love the white spider and the beautiful wild flowers.


Thanks!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Beautiful pictures, thanks for sharing. There is nothing growing by me yet. Still goes down to 20 F at night over here. I was wondering what the little pink flowers are. They look like they are on a grape vine.


Happy to share! Not sure what they are. Just that they are pretty. :sm08:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> The re-worked ribbing is done. Much, much better. It is still a little wide around the neck, but not nearly as much as before. I won't be fighting to keep it on my shoulders at least. Hooray! Since it is acrylic yarn, I think I'll skip blocking the neck ribbing also. It's 2 1/4" tall and doesn't show any signs of folding or rolling over. Hopefully, that will help it keep it's current shape instead of stretching out. The sweater puckers very gently along the edge of the ribbing, but when it's on, it stretches out a little and looks smooth. Yeah!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Breathe, don't forget to breathe. Love you!


 :sm24: Thanks!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

I seem to remember that not everyone here subscribes to the digest, or you may not look at anything else but Lace Party. But, on today's digest there is an announcement from the administrator that a new moderator has been added. You may want to read it for yourself, there is much more to explain than I am able to do.

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-598362-1.html


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> I seem to remember that not everyone here subscribes to the digest, or you may not look at anything else but Lace Party. But, on today's digest there is an announcement from the administrator that a new moderator has been added. You may want to read it for yourself, there is much more to explain than I am able to do.
> 
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-598362-1.html


I saw that and noticed it did not take some folks long to show their true colors. How sad is that.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks all for the nice comments on my WIP shawl and the gnome. The gnome MKAL was a lot of fun. I think there are over 800 project pages of the gnomes. And Barbara, she is riding in a helicopter, not a car, lol!


I should have looked closer! ????


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks all for the nice comments on my WIP shawl and the gnome. The gnome MKAL was a lot of fun. I think there are over 800 project pages of the gnomes. And Barbara, she is riding in a helicopter, not a car, lol!


oops, double post.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> The re-worked ribbing is done. Much, much better. It is still a little wide around the neck, but not nearly as much as before. I won't be fighting to keep it on my shoulders at least. Hooray! Since it is acrylic yarn, I think I'll skip blocking the neck ribbing also. It's 2 1/4" tall and doesn't show any signs of folding or rolling over. Hopefully, that will help it keep it's current shape instead of stretching out. The sweater puckers very gently along the edge of the ribbing, but when it's on, it stretches out a little and looks smooth. Yeah!


I'm glad that seemed to do the trick, Joyce.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I'm glad that seemed to do the trick, Joyce.


I'm glad too. Hated the thought of all that work, and ending up with something I couldn't stand to wear. That was a close one!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> I'm glad too. Hated the thought of all that work, and ending up with something I couldn't stand to wear. That was a close one!


I'm glad that you are happy now with your sweater, now wear it with pride.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

JoyceinNC said:


> The re-worked ribbing is done. Much, much better. It is still a little wide around the neck, but not nearly as much as before. I won't be fighting to keep it on my shoulders at least. Hooray! Since it is acrylic yarn, I think I'll skip blocking the neck ribbing also. It's 2 1/4" tall and doesn't show any signs of folding or rolling over. Hopefully, that will help it keep it's current shape instead of stretching out. The sweater puckers very gently along the edge of the ribbing, but when it's on, it stretches out a little and looks smooth. Yeah!


Glad it worked out for you. I just finished redoing the neck, shawl collar, on the striped sweater I knitted. I do need to throw it in the machine as the original yarn had been knitted in so long it is crinkled (is that a word?). But I also like the look much better now. Just hope the sweater fits.

I just had an idea that I'd like to run by you all. I have a friend that lost her partner of 25 years the day before yesterday She was about 50 years of age or so. It was a complete shock and I don't know any of the details. I wonder if I offered my friend the sweater as a comfort (rather than flowers or something like that). Would I be out of line or would it be better to make her some kind of afghan? I don't know what kind of decor she has although I do know she's a Buddhist with very definite Tibetan leanings.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Glad it worked out for you. I just finished redoing the neck, shawl collar, on the striped sweater I knitted. I do need to throw it in the machine as the original yarn had been knitted in so long it is crinkled (is that a word?). But I also like the look much better now. Just hope the sweater fits.
> 
> I just had an idea that I'd like to run by you all. I have a friend that lost her partner of 25 years the day before yesterday She was about 50 years of age or so. It was a complete shock and I don't know any of the details. I wonder if I offered my friend the sweater as a comfort (rather than flowers or something like that). Would I be out of line or would it be better to make her some kind of afghan? I don't know what kind of decor she has although I do know she's a Buddhist with very definite Tibetan leanings.


Yes crinkled is a word. As for the sweater, it's a kind thought but she may later on associate it badly with the death of her husband, and never want to wear it, or she could cherish it for the kindness and comfort you showed her at a bad time. You know your friend , so I'd say think about it carefully. I know when my husband died suddenly I have fond memories of the flowers sent to me over the first few days, every time I looked at them it was though my friends were saying "We care". Perhaps someone who knows more about Buddhism would be able to answer what would be suitable.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

martina said:


> Yes crinkled is a word. As for the sweater, it's a kind thought but she may later on associate it badly with the death of her husband, and never want to wear it, or she could cherish it for the kindness and comfort you showed her at a bad time. You know your friend , so I'd say think about it carefully. I know when my husband died suddenly I have fond memories of the flowers sent to me over the first few days, every time I looked at them it was though my friends were saying "We care". Perhaps someone who knows more about Buddhism would be able to answer what would be suitable.


Martina, thanks, I hadn't thought she might come to the point that she would have that association with it. I really don't want to give her flowers as that seems to be what everyone else will do, but can't really think of what to do to show how much I care and how sorry I am.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Martina, thanks, I hadn't thought she might come to the point that she would have that association with it. I really don't want to give her flowers as that seems to be what everyone else will do, but can't really think of what to do to show how much I care and how sorry I am.


Maybe give her a "gift " card towards a future project?


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Martina, thanks, I hadn't thought she might come to the point that she would have that association with it. I really don't want to give her flowers as that seems to be what everyone else will do, but can't really think of what to do to show how much I care and how sorry I am.


I agree with Martina....find someone who can tell you more about Buddhism. They may have mourning traditions that few/none of us know about. There may be a kind gesture such a knowledgeable person could give you, that would send a message of how sorry you are, and wouldn't become a sorrowful reminder later on. There has to be something just right that you make or give to her that would send the message you want to say. Sometime flowers can be overwhelming. When my father-in-law passed away, he was beloved of many people.....and the sheer number of flowers just overwhelmed us. It's not that they were in bad taste, or weren't appreciated, we just had a hard time deciding what to do with them all. There were so many other things that had to be done as soon as possible. So please find someone to give you suggestions and understanding.

edit add on: Taking the time to find out about her personal beliefs, and giving a gift that would be respectful of her and her beliefs, would be the most thoughtful and supportive gift of all, I would think.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Glad it worked out for you. I just finished redoing the neck, shawl collar, on the striped sweater I knitted. I do need to throw it in the machine as the original yarn had been knitted in so long it is crinkled (is that a word?). But I also like the look much better now. Just hope the sweater fits.
> 
> I just had an idea that I'd like to run by you all. I have a friend that lost her partner of 25 years the day before yesterday She was about 50 years of age or so. It was a complete shock and I don't know any of the details. I wonder if I offered my friend the sweater as a comfort (rather than flowers or something like that). Would I be out of line or would it be better to make her some kind of afghan? I don't know what kind of decor she has although I do know she's a Buddhist with very definite Tibetan leanings.


Dodie, so sorry for your friend's loss. Such a shock. Check on the Buddhist beliefs as suggested. I think though, that she would associate the sweater with you and your kindness toward her at this time. She knows your passion for knitting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Have had another really busy day! Hard sometimes to keep up with what is going on, online!
Got some wholemeal buns baked, early- my friend Eva called by and picked up the bits and pieces I was gathering for her birthday, she lives and works now, down in Levin, just north of Wellington- so really the other end of the Island. Took Ringo for his walk- watched the Plumber and Electrician, as they worked on the Mains, for Power, Stormwater, and Sewage. The latter was causing a bit of a headache - getting the drop correct. There is a huge hole now by my ramp at the back, in an effort to connect it all correctly. Part of what remained of the fence has been removed to let the little digger through. I was met just after 12 noon, by one of the gentlemen from the Mosque, and was there again for then early afternoon prayers. The Imam and his family had invited me for lunch, if I had no other commitments- we had two different curries, and some of those yummy milk sweets that Indian people love, plus some Brownies that Danya had baked. Her Mum is studying Food Handling and production in Mt Wellington, I had taken my copy of Mrs Beeton's Cookery and Household Management, because she had expressed an interest in learning how to make scones-so the relevant pages have been copied, and she also had a quick look through the various Alice Starmore books I had taken. Both Danya and her Mum, have shown an interest in learning to knit- so I must look out suitable yarn and needles to take next time.
I am really enjoying this contact- it is a nice peaceful interlude in my week, and it is really good to be made so welcome. Not sure what I will end up doing tomorrow- I am now all but broke until the next payment in two weeks time- but the amount we receive has increased- so that will be a big help!
The news, inevitably is full of the beginning of the trial of the Murderer- and the revision of the Gun Laws- I suspect it is going to take a very long time for things to return to a semblance of normality.
We go to Winter time on Sunday morning.
The nights are now chilly, but it's been very pleasantly warm during the day, just that we really need rain- but it will happen, if Auckland runs true to usual!
I barely looked at my knitting!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Dodie R. said:


> Glad it worked out for you. I just finished redoing the neck, shawl collar, on the striped sweater I knitted. I do need to throw it in the machine as the original yarn had been knitted in so long it is crinkled (is that a word?). But I also like the look much better now. Just hope the sweater fits.
> 
> I just had an idea that I'd like to run by you all. I have a friend that lost her partner of 25 years the day before yesterday She was about 50 years of age or so. It was a complete shock and I don't know any of the details. I wonder if I offered my friend the sweater as a comfort (rather than flowers or something like that). Would I be out of line or would it be better to make her some kind of afghan? I don't know what kind of decor she has although I do know she's a Buddhist with very definite Tibetan leanings.


Dodie sending hugs for the loss your friend has experienced.
My Dad died at 50 as well. My Mom was in a state of shock for some time.
Just be present, let her know you are there for her. And find out about the Buddist death traditions.
You will find the right thing to knit...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Have had another really busy day! Hard sometimes to keep up with what is going on, online!
> Got some wholemeal buns baked, early- my friend Eva called by and picked up the bits and pieces I was gathering for her birthday, she lives and works now, down in Levin, just north of Wellington- so really the other end of the Island. Took Ringo for his walk- watched the Plumber and Electrician, as they worked on the Mains, for Power, Stormwater, and Sewage. The latter was causing a bit of a headache - getting the drop correct. There is a huge hole now by my ramp at the back, in an effort to connect it all correctly. Part of what remained of the fence has been removed to let the little digger through. I was met just after 12 noon, by one of the gentlemen from the Mosque, and was there again for then early afternoon prayers. The Imam and his family had invited me for lunch, if I had no other commitments- we had two different curries, and some of those yummy milk sweets that Indian people love, plus some Brownies that Danya had baked. Her Mum is studying Food Handling and production in Mt Wellington, I had taken my copy of Mrs Beeton's Cookery and Household Management, because she had expressed an interest in learning how to make scones-so the relevant pages have been copied, and she also had a quick look through the various Alice Starmore books I had taken. Both Danya and her Mum, have shown an interest in learning to knit- so I must look out suitable yarn and needles to take next time.
> I am really enjoying this contact- it is a nice peaceful interlude in my week, and it is really good to be made so welcome. Not sure what I will end up doing tomorrow- I am now all but broke until the next payment in two weeks time- but the amount we receive has increased- so that will be a big help!
> The news, inevitably is full of the beginning of the trial of the Murderer- and the revision of the Gun Laws- I suspect it is going to take a very long time for things to return to a semblance of normality.
> ...


Seems like youhave been busy. That is a good thing, even if houhave not knitted much.

Making new friends is wonderful. And good food. ????


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Just a heads up, Ravelry has a new free pattern, The Golden Autumn Shawl, based on a Niebling pattern...


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Have had another really busy day! Hard sometimes to keep up with what is going on, online!
> Got some wholemeal buns baked, early- my friend Eva called by and picked up the bits and pieces I was gathering for her birthday, she lives and works now, down in Levin, just north of Wellington- so really the other end of the Island. Took Ringo for his walk- watched the Plumber and Electrician, as they worked on the Mains, for Power, Stormwater, and Sewage. The latter was causing a bit of a headache - getting the drop correct. There is a huge hole now by my ramp at the back, in an effort to connect it all correctly. Part of what remained of the fence has been removed to let the little digger through. I was met just after 12 noon, by one of the gentlemen from the Mosque, and was there again for then early afternoon prayers. The Imam and his family had invited me for lunch, if I had no other commitments- we had two different curries, and some of those yummy milk sweets that Indian people love, plus some Brownies that Danya had baked. Her Mum is studying Food Handling and production in Mt Wellington, I had taken my copy of Mrs Beeton's Cookery and Household Management, because she had expressed an interest in learning how to make scones-so the relevant pages have been copied, and she also had a quick look through the various Alice Starmore books I had taken. Both Danya and her Mum, have shown an interest in learning to knit- so I must look out suitable yarn and needles to take next time.
> I am really enjoying this contact- it is a nice peaceful interlude in my week, and it is really good to be made so welcome. Not sure what I will end up doing tomorrow- I am now all but broke until the next payment in two weeks time- but the amount we receive has increased- so that will be a big help!
> The news, inevitably is full of the beginning of the trial of the Murderer- and the revision of the Gun Laws- I suspect it is going to take a very long time for things to return to a semblance of normality.
> ...


You have been very busy, Julie. And it's so nice that you have the contact with kind people. That should be fun sharing how to knit with them. I hope they get that hole fixed up by your ramp.

And ???????? to an increase in your payment.


----------



## ufoquilter (Feb 23, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Just a heads up, Ravelry has a new free pattern, The Golden Autumn Shawl, based on a Niebling pattern...


https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/golden-autumn-shawl

Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

ufoquilter said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/golden-autumn-shawl
> 
> Absolutely beautiful!!


It is gorgeous but nobody here wears shawls.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

ufoquilter said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/golden-autumn-shawl
> 
> Absolutely beautiful!!


Thanks for sharing the pattern, it's beautiful and now in my library.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Just a heads up, Ravelry has a new free pattern, The Golden Autumn Shawl, based on a Niebling pattern...


Thanks Vickie. Lovely shawl so just had to print the pattern!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Glad it worked out for you. I just finished redoing the neck, shawl collar, on the striped sweater I knitted. I do need to throw it in the machine as the original yarn had been knitted in so long it is crinkled (is that a word?). But I also like the look much better now. Just hope the sweater fits.
> 
> I just had an idea that I'd like to run by you all. I have a friend that lost her partner of 25 years the day before yesterday She was about 50 years of age or so. It was a complete shock and I don't know any of the details. I wonder if I offered my friend the sweater as a comfort (rather than flowers or something like that). Would I be out of line or would it be better to make her some kind of afghan? I don't know what kind of decor she has although I do know she's a Buddhist with very definite Tibetan leanings.


My condolences for your friend.

I agree with the others that a check into Buddhist tenets might be good.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Just a heads up, Ravelry has a new free pattern, The Golden Autumn Shawl, based on a Niebling pattern...


There is a KAL going on for this shawl. It started Monday and goes through the end of June. I have already cast on. :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

ufoquilter said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/golden-autumn-shawl
> 
> Absolutely beautiful!!


Thanks! Looks like it comes with a bunch of options.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> There is a KAL going on for this shawl. It started Monday and goes through the end of June. I have already cast on. :sm02:


????????


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Have had another really busy day! Hard sometimes to keep up with what is going on, online!
> Got some wholemeal buns baked, early- my friend Eva called by and picked up the bits and pieces I was gathering for her birthday, she lives and works now, down in Levin, just north of Wellington- so really the other end of the Island. Took Ringo for his walk- watched the Plumber and Electrician, as they worked on the Mains, for Power, Stormwater, and Sewage. The latter was causing a bit of a headache - getting the drop correct. There is a huge hole now by my ramp at the back, in an effort to connect it all correctly. Part of what remained of the fence has been removed to let the little digger through. I was met just after 12 noon, by one of the gentlemen from the Mosque, and was there again for then early afternoon prayers. The Imam and his family had invited me for lunch, if I had no other commitments- we had two different curries, and some of those yummy milk sweets that Indian people love, plus some Brownies that Danya had baked. Her Mum is studying Food Handling and production in Mt Wellington, I had taken my copy of Mrs Beeton's Cookery and Household Management, because she had expressed an interest in learning how to make scones-so the relevant pages have been copied, and she also had a quick look through the various Alice Starmore books I had taken. Both Danya and her Mum, have shown an interest in learning to knit- so I must look out suitable yarn and needles to take next time.
> I am really enjoying this contact- it is a nice peaceful interlude in my week, and it is really good to be made so welcome. Not sure what I will end up doing tomorrow- I am now all but broke until the next payment in two weeks time- but the amount we receive has increased- so that will be a big help!
> The news, inevitably is full of the beginning of the trial of the Murderer- and the revision of the Gun Laws- I suspect it is going to take a very long time for things to return to a semblance of normality.
> ...


So nice for you to have a wonderful contact with this family, Julie. Who knows where it will lead too. Somebodies will learn to knit, is my thought.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

ufoquilter said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/golden-autumn-shawl
> 
> Absolutely beautiful!!


My, that one is a beauty. I downloaded it. Not sure when I will get to it, but it's gorgeous.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

ufoquilter said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/golden-autumn-shawl
> 
> Absolutely beautiful!!


I don't know when my skills will be up to this, or when I will find the yarn....but it's too beautiful not to save for the future. Thanks for the link!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

martina said:


> It is gorgeous but nobody here wears shawls.


I don't see too many shawls around here, either, but I think that's because there don't seem to be any lace knitters. Why do I say that? None of the local yarn shops will carry, or even order for me, lace weight yarn. In the summer, I carry one to church because the chapel is always too cold for me. In the winter, I have heavy ones for indoors any where. I get a lot of stares when I wear them!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I might be getting a few stares myself due to y'all showing me what is possible. Yes, I did download the free pattern.

I just got a iPhone... switching from landline to wireless. Understand that better security on iPhone.. so may be using the new phone for bank account level checking. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> You have been very busy, Julie. And it's so nice that you have the contact with kind people. That should be fun sharing how to knit with them. I hope they get that hole fixed up by your ramp.
> 
> And ???????? to an increase in your payment.


The hole is even deeper at the moment-but they have erected a temporary barrier- I was a bit fed up, though- it's wet today- when I came home with my stroller, the wheels were covered in mud- fortunately spotted it before I brought it inside- but had to hunt out some newspaper, and the floor by the back door is now covered in news print!
The increase is to be quite a healthy one- very welcome!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> So nice for you to have a wonderful contact with this family, Julie. Who knows where it will lead too. Somebodies will learn to knit, is my thought.


I am searching out yarn- that I hope they may like to work with- slight problem- I mostly have four ply and less!

It is proving a really good thing to have ventured out on!


----------



## Sftflannelnjeans (Mar 11, 2016)

I NEED to join this group. Seems like nearly all the k sitting I have been doing in the last 4 years or so is lace knitting. I shudder to think of all the lace knitting books I have collected. It's like.....a disease almost, collecting these books.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sftflannelnjeans said:


> I NEED to join this group. Seems like nearly all the k sitting I have been doing in the last 4 years or so is lace knitting. I shudder to think of all the lace knitting books I have collected. It's like.....a disease almost, collecting these books.


You are most welcome!!!! We do tend to chatter about all sorts of things going on in our lives- but always get back to our lace work!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Sftflannelnjeans said:


> I NEED to join this group. Seems like nearly all the k sitting I have been doing in the last 4 years or so is lace knitting. I shudder to think of all the lace knitting books I have collected. It's like.....a disease almost, collecting these books.


Welcome, we're a pretty easygoing group, just jump in.
We're all at different levels of lace proficiency, but do have many very expert members. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The hole is even deeper at the moment-but they have erected a temporary barrier- I was a bit fed up, though- it's wet today- when I came home with my stroller, the wheels were covered in mud- fortunately spotted it before I brought it inside- but had to hunt out some newspaper, and the floor by the back door is now covered in news print!
> The increase is to be quite a healthy one- very welcome!!!!!


At least you were able to go for your walk with Ringo!

We are receiving rain also. It has been a dry Spring so far so is welcome, even if I am unable to hike right now.

The new trees and asparagus bed and grass seed much appreciate it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sftflannelnjeans said:


> I NEED to join this group. Seems like nearly all the k sitting I have been doing in the last 4 years or so is lace knitting. I shudder to think of all the lace knitting books I have collected. It's like.....a disease almost, collecting these books.


Welcome! It is a disease that there is no cure for! Which is a good thing. ????


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You are most welcome!!!! We do tend to chatter about all sorts of things going on in our lives- but always get back to our lace work!


What a lovely color! Slowly but surely getting there.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Welcome! It is a disease that there is no cure for! Which is a good thing. ????


We need a different word to use. "Disease" has so many negative connotations! We may be compulsive about buying yarn, patterns, etc., but what we make is certainly not negative. It's actually cheap therapy. :sm01: Plus, think of all the business we are supporting with our purchases.....and the lucky people who receive our creations (when we can part with them). So, I think we need a different word!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> At least you were able to go for your walk with Ringo!
> 
> We are receiving rain also. It has been a dry Spring so far so is welcome, even if I am unable to hike right now.
> 
> The new trees and asparagus bed and grass seed much appreciate it.


It snowed AGAIN last night :sm16: :sm16: :sm16: 
I live in constant hope...
Realized last night that I had done 3 or 4 rows of a Tilted Tile in the round with the wrong repeats so have tinked back
And went to bed. Will look at it with fresh eyes today :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> It snowed AGAIN last night :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:
> I live in constant hope...
> Realized last night that I had done 3 or 4 rows of a Tilted Tile in the round with the wrong repeats so have tinked back
> And went to bed. Will look at it with fresh eyes today :sm12: :sm12:


We had a little snow...at lunchtime...one day this past week. Mercifully, it looked like powdered sugar had dusted over everything. Anything more, and there would have been a lot of people having melt downs I think. It melted quickly, which the children didn't like. Now everything is just muddy (we've had rain since then). My mother was a native of Washington State, and she used to say that people there grew webbed feet to deal with all the rain their (she was joking, of course). What can a person "grow" to deal with mud, I wonder?

I feel your pain at having to frog and re-knit!

I had bound off a little blanket made with some cotton yarn I was given. There were a total of 3 1/2 balls of this yarn, one in white, the others a tan color. I had used the tan....and stopped when there was 1 ball of tan left. Had intended to use the white and tan together for another small blanket, but the tan one is just too small to be useful, so I'll un-do the bind off and frog back to where the lace pattern will begin again. Found a pattern for a round blanket done in old shale. I've used that stitch in straight rows and was interested to see how it would be done in the round. When I've used all the last ball of tan, then I'll block it. And hope for the best! Now I don't have any use for the single ball of white, and don't want to spend big bucks to buy more. Sigh.....


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> We had a little snow...at lunchtime...one day this past week. Mercifully, it looked like powdered sugar had dusted over everything. Anything more, and there would have been a lot of people having melt downs I think. It melted quickly, which the children didn't like. Now everything is just muddy (we've had rain since then). My mother was a native of Washington State, and she used to say that people there grew webbed feet to deal with all the rain their (she was joking, of course). What can a person "grow" to deal with mud, I wonder?
> 
> I feel your pain at having to frog and re-knit!
> 
> I had bound off a little blanket made with some cotton yarn I was given. There were a total of 3 1/2 balls of this yarn, one in white, the others a tan color. I had used the tan....and stopped when there was 1 ball of tan left. Had intended to use the white and tan together for another small blanket, but the tan one is just too small to be useful, so I'll un-do the bind off and frog back to where the lace pattern will begin again. Found a pattern for a round blanket done in old shale. I've used that stitch in straight rows and was interested to see how it would be done in the round. When I've used all the last ball of tan, then I'll block it. And hope for the best! Now I don't have any use for the single ball of white, and don't want to spend big bucks to buy more. Sigh.....


Joyce, I just finished cowl in Old Shale in the round. It's a pattern I really like and find relaxing to do.
It turned out well. But the Tilted Tile is not as relaxing, have missed a YO here and there and "corrected" it on the plain row...

We've been going to Vermont for 40 years and this is what they call "Mud Season".
Rather apt I think.
But I still have about 2 feet of snow on my front lawn but less in the backyard. The snow overnight is heavy and wet, great for making snowmen and snowballs :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Joyce, I just finished cowl in Old Shale in the round. It's a pattern I really like and find relaxing to do.
> It turned out well. But the Tilted Tile is not as relaxing, have missed a YO here and there and "corrected" it on the plain row...
> 
> We've been going to Vermont for 40 years and this is what they call "Mud Season".
> ...


I suppose we have to enjoy the snow while it lasts.....we will wish for it in the middle of the hot summer!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> We need a different word to use. "Disease" has so many negative connotations! We may be compulsive about buying yarn, patterns, etc., but what we make is certainly not negative. It's actually cheap therapy. :sm01: Plus, think of all the business we are supporting with our purchases.....and the lucky people who receive our creations (when we can part with them). So, I think we need a different word!


Most valid! Any suggestions?


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> Most valid! Any suggestions?


Obsession???


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Most valid! Any suggestions?


Yarn enthusiast?


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Vickie P said:


> Just a heads up, Ravelry has a new free pattern, The Golden Autumn Shawl, based on a Niebling pattern...


Vickie, beautiful shawl, thank you for letting us know.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

JoyceinNC said:


> I don't see too many shawls around here, either, but I think that's because there don't seem to be any lace knitters. Why do I say that? None of the local yarn shops will carry, or even order for me, lace weight yarn. In the summer, I carry one to church because the chapel is always too cold for me. In the winter, I have heavy ones for indoors any where. I get a lot of stares when I wear them!


I get lace from two places on the net. One is yarn-paradise.com. The caveat with them is that you have to buy a number of skeins no matter how much you need. Sometimes it is much more than necessary or that you need, but I've always found another project if I buy too much.

Colourmart.com has wonderful yarns in both skeins and cones and sells at wonderful discounts. You might look at their site and see if anything trips your trigger (an old saying of my father's that came to my fingers without my thinking about it!). I've bought both cashmere and really soft merino wools from them at really bargain prices and had wonderful luck. The shipping was not any worse than anyplace else and they do have lots of lace and always beautiful yarn. I think I'll look at this site for the new Autumn Shawl.

Thank you all for the kind words about my friend and her bereavement. I do know a bit about Buddhism as I've studied it both in college and on my own. Now to figure out what to do. I may just make her another shawl. I made one for her already. That would be a really nice thing to do.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Sftflannelnjeans said:


> I NEED to join this group. Seems like nearly all the k sitting I have been doing in the last 4 years or so is lace knitting. I shudder to think of all the lace knitting books I have collected. It's like.....a disease almost, collecting these books.


Sftflanneljeans - Welcome to the group. We talk about a lot more than just lace, but it seems that is our first love. We would love to include you in our conversations.

Speaking of lace books. My third lace book of Japanese lace came Wednesday (if I forgot to mention it) and it is completely in Chinese. I'm furious. So I've sent a note to Amazon requesting my money back, no news yet. If I don't get a note soon, I don't know what I'll do. It does have charts so I guess I'll just have to work them out. Now that will really make me an expert I guess. I'll let you all know how it turns out!!!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> You are most welcome!!!! We do tend to chatter about all sorts of things going on in our lives- but always get back to our lace work!


Julie - The work on the shawl is really coming along beautifully. One would never know it was nothing but one large tangle when you started. I know much is still in a tangle, but perseverance is paying off.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The hole is even deeper at the moment-but they have erected a temporary barrier- I was a bit fed up, though- it's wet today- when I came home with my stroller, the wheels were covered in mud- fortunately spotted it before I brought it inside- but had to hunt out some newspaper, and the floor by the back door is now covered in news print!
> The increase is to be quite a healthy one- very welcome!!!!!


So happy to hear of your increase and that it is going to make a difference for you.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sftflannelnjeans said:


> I NEED to join this group. Seems like nearly all the k sitting I have been doing in the last 4 years or so is lace knitting. I shudder to think of all the lace knitting books I have collected. It's like.....a disease almost, collecting these books.


Welcome! You posted, so you have officially joined. We love pictures and talking about our knitting and lives.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You are most welcome!!!! We do tend to chatter about all sorts of things going on in our lives- but always get back to our lace work!


Oh, my, you are tenacious, Julie. It is going to be gorgeous.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> I get lace from two places on the net. One is yarn-paradise.com. The caveat with them is that you have to buy a number of skeins no matter how much you need. Sometimes it is much more than necessary or that you need, but I've always found another project if I buy too much.
> 
> Colourmart.com has wonderful yarns in both skeins and cones and sells at wonderful discounts. You might look at their site and see if anything trips your trigger (an old saying of my father's that came to my fingers without my thinking about it!). I've bought both cashmere and really soft merino wools from them at really bargain prices and had wonderful luck. The shipping was not any worse than anyplace else and they do have lots of lace and always beautiful yarn. I think I'll look at this site for the new Autumn Shawl.
> 
> Thank you all for the kind words about my friend and her bereavement. I do know a bit about Buddhism as I've studied it both in college and on my own. Now to figure out what to do. I may just make her another shawl. I made one for her already. That would be a really nice thing to do.


A shawl would be a beautiful gesture, Dodie. Thanks for the tips on the yarn.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Joyce, I just finished cowl in Old Shale in the round. It's a pattern I really like and find relaxing to do.
> It turned out well. But the Tilted Tile is not as relaxing, have missed a YO here and there and "corrected" it on the plain row...
> 
> We've been going to Vermont for 40 years and this is what they call "Mud Season".
> ...


My goodness, Vicki. You do have a lot of snow. Hopefully, spring will come soon. We are to get to 70 this weekend, but it is a short spurt of warmth. It will go colder again. But I don't think we'll have anymore snow.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Sftflanneljeans - Welcome to the group. We talk about a lot more than just lace, but it seems that is our first love. We would love to include you in our conversations.
> 
> Speaking of lace books. My third lace book of Japanese lace came Wednesday (if I forgot to mention it) and it is completely in Chinese. I'm furious. So I've sent a note to Amazon requesting my money back, no news yet. If I don't get a note soon, I don't know what I'll do. It does have charts so I guess I'll just have to work them out. Now that will really make me an expert I guess. I'll let you all know how it turns out!!!


How frustrating, Dodie. I hope it gets straightened out for you soon.

Got some pictures at sunrise this morning. Love foggy sunrises.  There was a surprise in the cornfield behind our property.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

eshlemania said:


> How frustrating, Dodie. I hope it gets straightened out for you soon.
> 
> Got some pictures at sunrise this morning. Love foggy sunrises.  There was a surprise in the cornfield behind our property.


Just spectacular photos!!
Only thing I saw out my patio doors last night was a raccoon peeking out from under my 1/2 deck...
And this morning, heavy, wet snow :sm25: :sm25:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Just spectacular photos!!
> Only thing I saw out my patio doors last night was a raccoon peeking out from under my 1/2 deck...
> And this morning, heavy, wet snow :sm25: :sm25:


Thanks so much, Vicki. Hope your snow goes away soon.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Vickie - snow! Alas you might be having a white Easter.

Joyce - you might need a set of pattens for traversing the mud. They were the original platform shoes.

Bev (eschlemania) - thanks for the pics of the sandies!

Julie (lurker2) - nice to see progress on the silk shawl. It has been quite the project.


Knitting update: I am about 46 rows into the SS section of the Golden Autumn shawl, which is not much considering it is top down, lol. Toni's Year Of is about a quarter through the current clue. I made it to the second chart of Star of Bruce (there are only two charts). I am hoping that the edge can be made pointy else I will have to figure out a border. 

DH and I plan to go to the Falcon Heavy launch. We purchased the up close tickets - 3.9 miles from the launch. Wahoo! I have lived in Florida since before the first Space Shuttle went up and have never been to a launch. I have seen them from down here but have never been up close. I am super stoked.

Hope all are well, 

Melanie


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Vickie - snow! Alas you might be having a white Easter.
> 
> Joyce - you might need a set of pattens for traversing the mud. They were the original platform shoes.
> 
> ...


You are welcome, Melanie.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Obsession???


Wasn't that a fragrance a few years back? :sm08:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> How frustrating, Dodie. I hope it gets straightened out for you soon.
> 
> Got some pictures at sunrise this morning. Love foggy sunrises.  There was a surprise in the cornfield behind our property.


Beautiful photographs, Bev.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

This measures 6 inches by 5 feet (+/- 1/2 to 1 inch by wet blocking... & letting dry).

Slow Life Scarf is the title, designed by Hilda Steyn. I had started it in the middle of doing baby blanket #2...had to briefly stop due to lack of blue-black-green yarn. :sm24:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Vickie - snow! Alas you might be having a white Easter.
> 
> Joyce - you might need a set of pattens for traversing the mud. They were the original platform shoes.
> 
> ...


Pattens are mentioned in the Jane Austen novels. I thought they were some sort of boot, the Austen characters don't seem to like them very much!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> I get lace from two places on the net. One is yarn-paradise.com. The caveat with them is that you have to buy a number of skeins no matter how much you need. Sometimes it is much more than necessary or that you need, but I've always found another project if I buy too much.
> 
> Colourmart.com has wonderful yarns in both skeins and cones and sells at wonderful discounts. You might look at their site and see if anything trips your trigger (an old saying of my father's that came to my fingers without my thinking about it!). I've bought both cashmere and really soft merino wools from them at really bargain prices and had wonderful luck. The shipping was not any worse than anyplace else and they do have lots of lace and always beautiful yarn. I think I'll look at this site for the new Autumn Shawl.
> 
> Thank you all for the kind words about my friend and her bereavement. I do know a bit about Buddhism as I've studied it both in college and on my own. Now to figure out what to do. I may just make her another shawl. I made one for her already. That would be a really nice thing to do.


There have been a lot of comments here and there on KP about Yarn Paradise. They seem to be very popular. Thanks for the references, I've made a note of them. I hesitate to purchase online because shipping can be so high. But since the local yarn shops are so uncooperative, guess that's what I'll have to do. Even checking online sites for Joann's, Michaels, and Hobby Lobby hasn't been very encouraging. Joann's has a minimum order dollar amount for free shipping to the store. Very disappointing.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Beautiful photographs, Bev.


Thanks so much, JanetLee


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> This measures 6 inches by 5 feet (+/- 1/2 to 1 inch by wet blocking... & letting dry).
> 
> Slow Life Scarf is the title, designed by Hilda Steyn. I had started it in the middle of doing baby blanket #2...had to briefly stop due to lack of blue-black-green yarn. :sm24:


Very pretty, Karen. Love the colors.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> This measures 6 inches by 5 feet (+/- 1/2 to 1 inch by wet blocking... & letting dry).
> 
> Slow Life Scarf is the title, designed by Hilda Steyn. I had started it in the middle of doing baby blanket #2...had to briefly stop due to lack of blue-black-green yarn. :sm24:


Very pretty. Like the way the opposite corners are different colors.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> There have been a lot of comments here and there on KP about Yarn Paradise. They seem to be very popular. Thanks for the references, I've made a note of them. I hesitate to purchase online because shipping can be so high. But since the local yarn shops are so uncooperative, guess that's what I'll have to do. Even checking online sites for Joann's, Michaels, and Hobby Lobby hasn't been very encouraging. Joann's has a minimum order dollar amount for free shipping to the store. Very disappointing.


I know what you mean. Even though there is a yarn shop somewhat close, as far as I am concerned they have priced themselves out of my pocketbook! When I can buy the same yarn on-line and it is cheaper even with the shipping, then that is what I am going to do.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I know what you mean. Even though there is a yarn shop somewhat close, as far as I am concerned they have priced themselves out of my pocketbook! When I can buy the same yarn on-line and it is cheaper even with the shipping, then that is what I am going to do.


Have you had any nasty surprises about the yarn? I bought some yarn being closed out by Herrschners a couple of years ago, the yarn was very different than the description, to the point that I can't use it for what I bought it for.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Vickie P said:


> It snowed AGAIN last night :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:
> I live in constant hope...
> Realized last night that I had done 3 or 4 rows of a Tilted Tile in the round with the wrong repeats so have tinked back
> And went to bed. Will look at it with fresh eyes today :sm12: :sm12:


That is so often the best line of action - sleep on it. . . Have had to do this more than once.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Have you had any nasty surprises about the yarn? I bought some yarn being closed out by Herrschners a couple of years ago, the yarn was very different than the description, to the point that I can't use it for what I bought it for.


Only once (knock, knock), when the yarn was wool, but more cob web than fingering. I ended up holding two strands at a time. But it did make a lovely shawl. Do not know if I have a picture of it or not.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> Have you had any nasty surprises about the yarn? I bought some yarn being closed out by Herrschners a couple of years ago, the yarn was very different than the description, to the point that I can't use it for what I bought it for.


Joyce, I've only ordered from them once but split the order in two. Canada has more strict limits on duty on mail order buying internationally. 
So it was 2 orders at the same time. I ordered a linen, cotton, bamboo mix. The yarn is lovely to feel and the colours vibrant. But I haven't knit with it yet. There was no odd smells (someone on KP had mentioned getting an order that smelled strongly of smoke).
I didn't want to use their shipping company as I have used one before and got dinged with shipping AND broker fees.
So I used the postal option. I got the yarn in 10 and 11 days respectively. Not bad from Turkey when sometimes it takes almost that long for parcels in Canada...
I would buy from them again.


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

Great photos!


eshlemania said:


> How frustrating, Dodie. I hope it gets straightened out for you soon.
> 
> Got some pictures at sunrise this morning. Love foggy sunrises.  There was a surprise in the cornfield behind our property.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

TexasKnitem said:


> Great photos!


Thanks so much, TexasKintem. Welcome. Stick around and join in.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> How frustrating, Dodie. I hope it gets straightened out for you soon.
> 
> Got some pictures at sunrise this morning. Love foggy sunrises.  There was a surprise in the cornfield behind our property.


The cranes (or whatever they were) could have done fertility dances trying to get mates. Beautiful pictures as usual. I just love the early morning pictures, but can't get up that early due to insomnia every night. If I get to sleep before 1-2AM I consider that an early sleep!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> How frustrating, Dodie. I hope it gets straightened out for you soon.
> 
> Got some pictures at sunrise this morning. Love foggy sunrises.  There was a surprise in the cornfield behind our property.


Wonderful photos, Bev. I think the birds may have been doing dances to attract females. It's that time of year. I love the early morning pictures, but I have insomnia so if I get to sleep by 1 or 2 AM I feel that's an early night and I generally can't get up in the morning unless we're on a trip and have to go somewhere, then I just get sleep deprived!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Vickie - snow! Alas you might be having a white Easter.
> 
> Joyce - you might need a set of pattens for traversing the mud. They were the original platform shoes.
> 
> ...


Melanie: I really envy you. That is one of the things I have wanted to do all my life. Someday maybe. I am a real space buff and science fiction fan so it at the top of my bucket list. The only thing better would be able to be on one of the shuttles that are going to take people up to and around the moon at a cost of only $9.5 m! Of course, I have that in my back pocket! Do have a great time and take lots of pictures and let us see them and make a big report, please, please, please.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

JoyceinNC said:


> There have been a lot of comments here and there on KP about Yarn Paradise. They seem to be very popular. Thanks for the references, I've made a note of them. I hesitate to purchase online because shipping can be so high. But since the local yarn shops are so uncooperative, guess that's what I'll have to do. Even checking online sites for Joann's, Michaels, and Hobby Lobby hasn't been very encouraging. Joann's has a minimum order dollar amount for free shipping to the store. Very disappointing.


Joyce - Yes, shipping can be high, but if you look at the price of the yarn and then add the price of the shipping in, you'll find that it's not all that bad. I found some lovely 50% wool/50% acrylic for 35 cents (US) each. They were 50gr and 110m each, I had to buy 8 to get them and ended up buying 24. The shipping was $30.00 but even with the shipping that high the cost per skein would have been about $1.60 each which is even less than what I pay for Lion Brand and this is nicer quality yarn. I don't work for them, but I do believe in their product. Lots of times their shipping is less expensive, I was really surprised that it was so high this time.

I haven't bought from Colourmart in a while, but they have really incredible yarns. If you can get them on sale, they are worth every cent you pay for them even with the shipping. They buy from the major weaving houses in Europe.

Karen - Your scarf is really lovely. The colors are my favorites.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

JoyceinNC said:


> Have you had any nasty surprises about the yarn? I bought some yarn being closed out by Herrschners a couple of years ago, the yarn was very different than the description, to the point that I can't use it for what I bought it for.


No, so far what I have bought is pretty much what I had figured I would get. I was disappointed one time when I bought "cobweb" and didn't realize just how thin it was. I wasn't able to do anything with it, but it was my own fault as I didn't know what I was buying. I no longer buy stuff that I do not understand or only think I understand. Now I know more what I need!

I still am getting used to the Colourmart listings as they are 2/32 or things like that and I have to figure them out or send in questions which they are happy to answer as they do want us to buy from them.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> The cranes (or whatever they were) could have done fertility dances trying to get mates. Beautiful pictures as usual. I just love the early morning pictures, but can't get up that early due to insomnia every night. If I get to sleep before 1-2AM I consider that an early sleep!


Thanks so much, Dodie. So sorry you have trouble with sleep. I have had my share and it is no fun. I am sleeping better at this time, subject to change without notice.

Melanie, being at a launch sound VERY exciting. I'm with Dodie. Pictures please.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I finally blocked my Aloha Tahoe! shawl. I finished it a few weeks ago but just now got around to blocking it. I used 44 grams / 660 yards of Jade Sapphire Lacey Lamb in Pine Forest on US 3 / 3.25 mm needles. The beads are silver lined gunmetal 8/0 seed beads. They are a little darker than what the photos show, but still shiny. 

.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I finally blocked my Aloha Tahoe! shawl. I finished it a few weeks ago but just now got around to blocking it. I used 44 grams / 660 yards of Jade Sapphire Lacey Lamb in Pine Forest on US 3 / 3.25 mm needles. The beads are silver lined gunmetal 8/0 seed beads. They are a little darker than what the photos show, but still shiny.
> 
> .


MUST... learn...to teleport! :sm15: :sm23: :sm23:

I think my beads are currently in "storage". Eventually my stash and I will be reunited. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I finally blocked my Aloha Tahoe! shawl. I finished it a few weeks ago but just now got around to blocking it. I used 44 grams / 660 yards of Jade Sapphire Lacey Lamb in Pine Forest on US 3 / 3.25 mm needles. The beads are silver lined gunmetal 8/0 seed beads. They are a little darker than what the photos show, but still shiny.
> 
> .


So very pretty!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I finally blocked my Aloha Tahoe! shawl. I finished it a few weeks ago but just now got around to blocking it. I used 44 grams / 660 yards of Jade Sapphire Lacey Lamb in Pine Forest on US 3 / 3.25 mm needles. The beads are silver lined gunmetal 8/0 seed beads. They are a little darker than what the photos show, but still shiny.
> 
> .


WOW!

And thanks, everyone, for your responses to ordering from Yarn Paradise and Colourmart.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Have stopped getting notifications again...
Not whining, OK, I'm whining. It's raining and expected to have freezing rain today.
Just heard a good one on the radio.
It's not the 8th of April.
It's the 96th of January!!!!
And so it continues...


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

MissMelba said:


> I finally blocked my Aloha Tahoe! shawl. I finished it a few weeks ago but just now got around to blocking it. I used 44 grams / 660 yards of Jade Sapphire Lacey Lamb in Pine Forest on US 3 / 3.25 mm needles. The beads are silver lined gunmetal 8/0 seed beads. They are a little darker than what the photos show, but still shiny.
> 
> .


It's gorgeous Melanie!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Have stopped getting notifications again...
> Not whining, OK, I'm whining. It's raining and expected to have freezing rain today.
> Just heard a good one on the radio.
> It's not the 8th of April.
> ...


Ugh. When does it usually start warming up there? And does it very warm in the summer?


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

MissMelba said:


> Vickie - snow! Alas you might be having a white Easter.
> 
> Joyce - you might need a set of pattens for traversing the mud. They were the original platform shoes.
> 
> ...


Melanie, what a wonderful experience to see the launch.
You know what they say about 6 degrees of separation.
I returned to school in the late 80's early 90's as a mature student.
I was already an RN and the university had a post RN class to get a Bachelor of Science degree in Nursing.
Many of us went part time working up to full time to complete the degree.
One of our class mates was dating a Canadian Astronaut (unbeknownst to us).
She took a week off.
When she returned she told us she had gone to Florida for the launch, her BF was launched.
She had a big surprise. The Dean of the Nursing school was there as well!
She was the guest of a previous Canadian Astronaut who had been a part time prof at the school!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> Ugh. When does it usually start warming up there? And does it very warm in the summer?


This has been an unusually long winter. The norm is getting warmer early April so EVERYONE is just plain tired of this weather!
Yes we do get not just warm but HOT! And humid!
Growing up we would usually have 1 week of hot and humid weather so very few people had A/C.
Now we get weeks and intermittent weeks of weather from the low 80's to low 100's with lots of humidity.
And Public Health does put out not only extreme cold weather warnings but also extreme heat/humidity warnings.
It seems that the heat is usually worse when we attend outdoor Blues Festivals :sm16: :sm16: :sm16: 
We were at our Ottawa Festival the year that we got a microburst that mimicked a tornado...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I finally blocked my Aloha Tahoe! shawl. I finished it a few weeks ago but just now got around to blocking it. I used 44 grams / 660 yards of Jade Sapphire Lacey Lamb in Pine Forest on US 3 / 3.25 mm needles. The beads are silver lined gunmetal 8/0 seed beads. They are a little darker than what the photos show, but still shiny.
> 
> .


Wow! That's amazing, Melanie.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> This has been an unusually long winter. The norm is getting warmer early April so EVERYONE is just plain tired of this weather!
> Yes we do get not just warm but HOT! And humid!
> Growing up we would usually have 1 week of hot and humid weather so very few people had A/C.
> Now we get weeks and intermittent weeks of weather from the low 80's to low 100's with lots of humidity.
> ...


That is definitely some weather extremes. We do get hot here, and dry in July and August. The winters are mostly mild, with just the occasional snow that does not last very long. The winters are damp and cold, but not usually frigid like you receive. Just the damp that really chills a person, worse than some winters I have spent in Germany in the mountains, or skiing in the Alps.

Right now we are finally receiving our spring rains. Mostly in the mornings so I am able to do some yard work on some days. Right now raking up moss and thatch. Mind numbing work that needs to be done. DH did put down some iron and moss killer but seems to draw the line at raking. Would be nice if he would help. ????


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Have stopped getting notifications again...
> Not whining, OK, I'm whining. It's raining and expected to have freezing rain today.
> Just heard a good one on the radio.
> It's not the 8th of April.
> ...


It's gloomy here, too. Plus there are potentially dangerous thunderstorms expected this afternoon, too, flood warnings are already being posted. Yuk.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments on my shawl. It was a pleasurable one to knit. I found it interesting that the upper portion (yoke area) was lacier than the bottom portion. 

I am almost to the lace part of Golden Autumn. I hope my math is correct for the number of stitches per the number of repeats I am doing. If anyone is planning on knitting this one please note that the lace chart is worked differently than most lace charts. Yes, read right to left, but you start in the middle not at the edge. This is sort of mentioned in the pattern.

The rocket launch is scheduled for Tuesday. Hopefully this will be a good date as DH and I have rearranged our work schedules for the second time. :sm06: I am really looking forward to seeing the launch. Neat story about your classmates Vickie.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I finally blocked my Aloha Tahoe! shawl. I finished it a few weeks ago but just now got around to blocking it. I used 44 grams / 660 yards of Jade Sapphire Lacey Lamb in Pine Forest on US 3 / 3.25 mm needles. The beads are silver lined gunmetal 8/0 seed beads. They are a little darker than what the photos show, but still shiny.
> 
> .


Wow! Gorgeous!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We are getting rain, too, which is hindering my working outside, but I'm going to dig up the garden space one way or the other, starting this week! I have plants waiting to go in the ground; I'll put them outside during the day for a couple of days and then leave them outside to harden before putting them in the ground. Our weather has warmed nicely so far and we may even get close to 80F by the end of the week. Yay!

Knitting has been at rather a standstill, as I am rethinking the design that was to be a circular shawl and will let that "stew" for a bit. I may use the first attempt as a small table cover as I can't bring myself to frog all that work. We'll see.

I spent Saturday at my BFF's house, painting and glazing ceramics, so am hoping those turn out well. I also brought home more clay that needs reconditioning and will see what I can do with that (as if I need another thing to be working on, ha). 

Re: the space launch, my late husband's sister worked at Cape Canaveral, and one year she got us a spot for the shuttle launch. We were all excited...got there early...and then the launch was scrubbed because a woodpecker had damaged the shuttle! So that was the closest I ever got. LOL Here's hoping the next launch of any space craft goes without a hitch--it sure will be exciting to see it in person.


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

Shawl is beautiful!


MissMelba said:


> I finally blocked my Aloha Tahoe! shawl. I finished it a few weeks ago but just now got around to blocking it. I used 44 grams / 660 yards of Jade Sapphire Lacey Lamb in Pine Forest on US 3 / 3.25 mm needles. The beads are silver lined gunmetal 8/0 seed beads. They are a little darker than what the photos show, but still shiny.
> 
> .


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I just sent my first half-dozen texts today. I knew I couldn't text without phone service... didn't even try

I've started using the last of the blue to green yarn... hopefully it will last one more repeat than what is written in pattern (shawlette?). :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> At least you were able to go for your walk with Ringo!
> 
> We are receiving rain also. It has been a dry Spring so far so is welcome, even if I am unable to hike right now.
> 
> The new trees and asparagus bed and grass seed much appreciate it.


 :sm24: :sm23: Actually I had headed out with some National Geographics for the Hospice Shop- did some business at the Post Office- went over the road to one of our Punjabi restaurants- the lady wondered if I would like some Samosa- (which I adore!) so I said yes with alacrity- amazingly they gave me three for two dollars, plus two little pottles of sauce- so I had a yummy scrummy lunch- went through to Middlemore, having checked that Ivy was still there- the Receptionist failed to tell me she was being discharged- but I fluked meeting up with her, just as her niece was wheeling her out to her 4wheel drive- she insisted on purchasing a foot long Subway, Seafood and Garlic Sandwich- so I had a gi-enormous meal!!!! And a ride home!!! 
That was when the wheels got muddied!
I do envy you your Asparagus bed!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> What a lovely color! Slowly but surely getting there.


I am still teasing out a knot, that I have been working on for about 8 days- Very, very frustrating- but hopefully one more session will see it completely removed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Sftflanneljeans - Welcome to the group. We talk about a lot more than just lace, but it seems that is our first love. We would love to include you in our conversations.
> 
> Speaking of lace books. My third lace book of Japanese lace came Wednesday (if I forgot to mention it) and it is completely in Chinese. I'm furious. So I've sent a note to Amazon requesting my money back, no news yet. If I don't get a note soon, I don't know what I'll do. It does have charts so I guess I'll just have to work them out. Now that will really make me an expert I guess. I'll let you all know how it turns out!!!


*What a bummer!*


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Julie - The work on the shawl is really coming along beautifully. One would never know it was nothing but one large tangle when you started. I know much is still in a tangle, but perseverance is paying off.


Hopefully, Dodie- the last eight days or so, I have almost been prepared to'bin' it!!!!! (ref: previous post!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> So happy to hear of your increase and that it is going to make a difference for you.


It will make a substantial difference- and by the end of May we are due to get the first payment of our new Government Heating Assistance Payment. I need this year to put it mostly into savings!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, my, you are tenacious, Julie. It is going to be gorgeous.


 :sm24: Thanks Bev!!!! :sm25: : As well! :sm22:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> How frustrating, Dodie. I hope it gets straightened out for you soon.
> 
> Got some pictures at sunrise this morning. Love foggy sunrises.  There was a surprise in the cornfield behind our property.


Lovely shots, Bev! You have become such a skilled photographer!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Vickie - snow! Alas you might be having a white Easter.
> 
> Joyce - you might need a set of pattens for traversing the mud. They were the original platform shoes.
> 
> ...


Mmmm- months and months of untangling- I just do hope Bronwen will like it!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am still teasing out a knot, that I have been working on for about 8 days- Very, very frustrating- but hopefully one more session will see it completely removed.


Too bad I am not there to help you. It seems I have a knack for working on them.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: :sm23: Actually I had headed out with some National Geographics for the Hospice Shop- did some business at the Post Office- went over the road to one of our Punjabi restaurants- the lady wondered if I would like some Samosa- (which I adore!) so I said yes with alacrity- amazingly they gave me three for two dollars, plus two little pottles of sauce- so I had a yummy scrummy lunch- went through to Middlemore, having checked that Ivy was still there- the Receptionist failed to tell me she was being discharged- but I fluked meeting up with her, just as her niece was wheeling her out to her 4wheel drive- she insisted on purchasing a foot long Subway, Seafood and Garlic Sandwich- so I had a gi-enormous meal!!!! And a ride home!!!
> That was when the wheels got muddied!
> I do envy you your Asparagus bed!!!


Sounds like a wonderful outing.  Good luck with your knot. 8 days is long enough.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely shots, Bev! You have become such a skilled photographer!


Thanks so much, dear. Mostly it's just being at the right spot at the right time. re:cranes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I finally blocked my Aloha Tahoe! shawl. I finished it a few weeks ago but just now got around to blocking it. I used 44 grams / 660 yards of Jade Sapphire Lacey Lamb in Pine Forest on US 3 / 3.25 mm needles. The beads are silver lined gunmetal 8/0 seed beads. They are a little darker than what the photos show, but still shiny.
> 
> .


Isn't it amazing how everything opens up, and the design comes into it's own with blocking (dressing).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Have stopped getting notifications again...
> Not whining, OK, I'm whining. It's raining and expected to have freezing rain today.
> Just heard a good one on the radio.
> It's not the 8th of April.
> ...


good one, Vickie!!!!! :sm25: :sm23: :sm23: :sm25:

We on the other hand are cooling down at last- we've had a long 'Indian Summer' but now it feels really like Autumn- plus the clocks went to winter time last Sunday- we have a short reprieve of light in the mornings- but it won't last- the Sun is arcing around to it's Winter orbit!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Too bad I am not there to help you. It seems I have a knack for working on them.


This one has been exceptionally recalcitrant!!!! I have almost got there- but had to put it to one side- have had various people turn up- all good- but some things are beyond multi-tasking!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Sounds like a wonderful outing.  Good luck with your knot. 8 days is long enough.


It was a really good day- the sort that leaves you feeling quite heartened- and all has to be well with the World (until you hear the next news broadcast!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks so much, dear. Mostly it's just being at the right spot at the right time. re:cranes.


But also coupled with an excellent eye!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks Sorlenna, Texasknitem, and Julie (lurker2). Blocking does do wonders to the blob.

Julie (lurker2) - If Bronwen does not like the shawl you can re-tangle it around her hands like handcuffs, lol. I had a bad twisted section, like a knot but not a true knot, that took hours to untangle in the Aloha Tahoe yarn. I refused to cut the yarn as I did not want to weave in ends in the middle of the lace. The shawl was made with one ball. I can appreciate your work to fix the blue silk yarn as your task has been quite a large one.


Launch is delayed again. If it goes up tomorrow (Wed) as per the current schedule DH will not be able to go. The tickets are non-refundable and also non-transferable so we would be out the money. I could go with his dad as they have the same name but he is not good with open spaces. I am hoping the forecasted thunderstorms get bigger so they will reschedule again. 

Not much knitting yesterday but I did manage to finish the first diamond on Toni's Year Of scarf. There are two diamonds for the current clue. I am two rows away from the lace part of Golden Autumn, unless I decide to enlarge it and add extra repeats. I have not done the math yet for any potential 'embiggening'. 

Hope all are well,

Melanie


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I did a gauge swatch with my sport weight yarn last night and got it first try! Shocked, LOL I decided to start on the spring/summer top (the pattern is on the tablet so forget the name but can post it later). The pattern calls for working a front and back separately but I'm going to work the hem part and then join it to work in the round to the armholes. Working in the round goes much faster for me. Then if it fits, I'll have an idea of what variations I could do should I decide to work another.

Julie, your current project defines "labor of love"! I know persistence pays off, but my goodness, you've had to put in an extra share on that silk. May all the stitches from here on flow smoothly.

Melanie, I hope the launch does get rescheduled so you and DH can both go.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Beautiful pictures, as usual, Bev. You have really mastered getting the photo just right.

Your Tahoe shawl is just stunning, Melanie. I hope you can get a rescheduled launch date. That sounds absolutely fabulous.

So sorry about the insomnia, Dodie. I often have trouble falling asleep but manage to by 11 pm.

So lucky you caught Ivy on the way to the car, Julie and a ride home to boot! You really have been ultra patient with the yarn for Bronwynâs shawl. I am not sure I could go at a tangle for 8 days.

I finished Toni's Surprise KAL that is a blanket pattern in honor of her new grandson. A few pics below. There were 6 clues and I stopped after clue 5 with a picot bindoff as it was already 52" wide and 46" long. I plan to use it in the winter for a coverup unless a baby boy comes along in the family.

I am almost done with Chart B (out of 4 charts) on Toniâs Japanese Sampler Scarf KAL. There are a total of 162 rows and Iâm on row 69, about 40% done. It really is a beautiful pattern.

Started a cardigan with 3/4 length sleeves with some Berroco Lustra that I have had for awhile. It is a burgundy yarn with blue spun in it. The pattern is called Gibson by Angela Hahn and is a top down raglan with lace sleeves. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gibson-4.

Still working on the shawl that I took on the trip, too.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Babalou said:


> Beautiful pictures, as usual, Bev. You have really mastered getting the photo just right.
> 
> Your Tahoe shawl is just stunning, Melanie. I hope you can get a rescheduled launch date. That sounds absolutely fabulous.
> 
> ...


Lovely blanket Barbara! Looking forward to seeing you Sampler scarf.
My Tilted Tile is still on a time out...
Looking in the stash for something light to crochet.
It snowed with periods of freezing rain overnight and is still doing so...
There was an entire flock of Red Winged Blackbirds in the backyard eating peanuts I'd thrown out for the Cardinals, Blue Jays, Chickadees and the Squirrels.
I did have a lovely solitary Robin under the Blue Sruce the other day but haven't seen it since.
And I did see a Gold Finch on the Nige feeder...
Poor birds who seem to have come back too soon :sm03: :sm03:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Beautiful pictures, as usual, Bev. You have really mastered getting the photo just right.
> 
> Your Tahoe shawl is just stunning, Melanie. I hope you can get a rescheduled launch date. That sounds absolutely fabulous.
> 
> ...


Wonderful blanket, Barbara. And love that sweater pattern.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Beautiful pictures, as usual, Bev. You have really mastered getting the photo just right.
> 
> Your Tahoe shawl is just stunning, Melanie. I hope you can get a rescheduled launch date. That sounds absolutely fabulous.
> 
> ...


What a beauty!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> IThe pattern calls for working a front and back separately but I'm going to work the hem part and then join it to work in the round to the armholes. Working in the round goes much faster for me. Then if it fits, I'll have an idea of what variations I could do should I decide to work another.


Sometimes I look at patterns and wonder why the designer chose to work 2 pieces for the body instead of one piece in the round. As I've said before here, I REALLY don't like to sew knit pieces together. (I love to sew with fabric, but not hand knits, go figure.) The coral sweater just finished was to be a bunch of separate pieces sewn together. I did change the body to one piece to the underarms, then back and forth from there up. Wish I would have figured out how to pick up stitches around the armhole for the sleeve and knit it down. Sewing in those sleeves was a mess. I've seen and saved tutorials on how it's done and it really doesn't look too complicated. Should have taken the time to try it out. Next time.....


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Beautiful pictures, as usual, Bev. You have really mastered getting the photo just right.
> 
> Your Tahoe shawl is just stunning, Melanie. I hope you can get a rescheduled launch date. That sounds absolutely fabulous.
> 
> ...


Love the blanket! With a big ship on it, very nice. I just finished a little blanket with cotton yarn that was donated to Newborns in Need. It was handed to me "here, please DO something with this yarn". I've worked old shale in even rows, but was curious to see how it would make a circle. The cotton yarn didn't go as far as I'd hoped. Darn. Need to get it blocked and then I can take a pic. It's pretty and didn't seem to take very long. I can see using various yarns (weights) for this pattern. But I sure love yours with the ship in it!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> Sometimes I look at patterns and wonder why the designer chose to work 2 pieces for the body instead of one piece in the round. As I've said before here, I REALLY don't like to sew knit pieces together. (I love to sew with fabric, but not hand knits, go figure.) The coral sweater just finished was to be a bunch of separate pieces sewn together. I did change the body to one piece to the underarms, then back and forth from there up. Wish I would have figured out how to pick up stitches around the armhole for the sleeve and knit it down. Sewing in those sleeves was a mess. I've seen and saved tutorials on how it's done and it really doesn't look too complicated. Should have taken the time to try it out. Next time.....


Because some of us don't like circular needles, and seams can give structure to a garment, and sewing up is enjoyable for some. Horses for courses.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

My Tilted Tile cowl is out of resting and back on track! And I'm happy this worked out. I only had to fudge one of the pattern repeats...


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Because some of us don't like circular needles, and seams can give structure to a garment, and sewing up is enjoyable for some. Horses for courses.


I don't mind sewing shoulder seams or straight seams, I agree that sometimes it is an advantage. But the sleeves on the coral sweater were a nightmare to sew in. Nothing to match up, fortunately, but the seam turned out to be very bulky. Steamed it, so it should be flatter...until I wash it maybe. It was acrylic yarn.

In the case of the little blanket, the pattern had the knitter go all the way around, turn and come back. A circular needle was essential after awhile to hold all the stitches. The pattern intended to go back and forth through the whole thing. After binding off, one seam was to be made to connect it into a circle. Looked like extra work to me. The great thing about old shale is it can be worked several different ways and still turn out the way it is supposed to. This one was a 4 row repeat, so the rows that would have been purled were easily changed to knit.

Sorry to hear someone say they don't like circular needles. But that's the way it goes sometimes. I definitely understand someone not liking to use double pointed needles. They can test your sanity when you are starting out and only have a few stitches!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> I don't mind sewing shoulder seams or straight seams, I agree that sometimes it is an advantage. But the sleeves on the coral sweater were a nightmare to sew in. Nothing to match up, fortunately, but the seam turned out to be very bulky. Steamed it, so it should be flatter...until I wash it maybe. It was acrylic yarn.
> 
> In the case of the little blanket, the pattern had the knitter go all the way around, turn and come back. A circular needle was essential after awhile to hold all the stitches. The pattern intended to go back and forth through the whole thing. After binding off, one seam was to be made to connect it into a circle. Looked like extra work to me. The great thing about old shale is it can be worked several different ways and still turn out the way it is supposed to. This one was a 4 row repeat, so the rows that would have been purled were easily changed to knit.
> 
> Sorry to hear someone say they don't like circular needles. But that's the way it goes sometimes. I definitely understand someone not liking to use double pointed needles. They can test your sanity when you are starting out and only have a few stitches!


Joyce, it took me a bit to learn how to use the circulars as I was a modified Lever knitter, held the right straight needle under my right arm. But once I learned how I really did prefer the circulars. I'm not sure why but I always cast on my stitches for a circular knit project on straight needles and transfer them.

I love the Old Shale pattern. Have you ever looked on Ravelry for "Old Shale Variations by Mary Spanos"?
It's multiple ways/patterns to do blankets in the different variations. I've never painted it as I thinks it's something like 30 or more pages but I have it saved to take to a printer.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> I don't mind sewing shoulder seams or straight seams, I agree that sometimes it is an advantage. But the sleeves on the coral sweater were a nightmare to sew in. Nothing to match up, fortunately, but the seam turned out to be very bulky. Steamed it, so it should be flatter...until I wash it maybe. It was acrylic yarn.
> 
> In the case of the little blanket, the pattern had the knitter go all the way around, turn and come back. A circular needle was essential after awhile to hold all the stitches. The pattern intended to go back and forth through the whole thing. After binding off, one seam was to be made to connect it into a circle. Looked like extra work to me. The great thing about old shale is it can be worked several different ways and still turn out the way it is supposed to. This one was a 4 row repeat, so the rows that would have been purled were easily changed to knit.
> 
> Sorry to hear someone say they don't like circular needles. But that's the way it goes sometimes. I definitely understand someone not liking to use double pointed needles. They can test your sanity when you are starting out and only have a few stitches!


It's long straight needles for me, as I knit with the right needle under my arm. I once knitted some beaded bags for the dolls my sitter was making on fine double points and my wrists didn't like that at all. But the beauty of knitting is that that with the variety of yarns, patterns, needles and styles there's something for all of us. Being awkward creatures though we often want something we can't do readily and then we've to adjust and sometimes that's more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

martina said:


> It's long straight needles for me, as I knit with the right needle under my arm. I once knitted some beaded bags for the dolls my sitter was making on fine double points and my wrists didn't like that at all. But the beauty of knitting is that that with the variety of yarns, patterns, needles and styles there's something for all of us. Being awkward creatures though we often want something we can't do readily and then we've to adjust and sometimes that's more trouble than it's worth.


Martina, I learned to knit when I was 6 years old and they didn't have short needles to learn on so that's how I learned to knit. And when I use straight needles, I still knit that way.
But I was able to learn to use circulars and like them just as much as the straight ones.
To each her own! Do what works for you :sm24:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Joyce, it took me a bit to learn how to use the circulars as I was a modified Lever knitter, held the right straight needle under my right arm. But once I learned how I really did prefer the circulars. I'm not sure why but I always cast on my stitches for a circular knit project on straight needles and transfer them.
> 
> I love the Old Shale pattern. Have you ever looked on Ravelry for "Old Shale Variations by Mary Spanos"?
> It's multiple ways/patterns to do blankets in the different variations. I've never painted it as I thinks it's something like 30 or more pages but I have it saved to take to a printer.


No, I haven't checked Ravelry for the reference you've given. I've seen many various patterns that change the basic just a little, all look wonderful. I was very interested to see how the pattern would increase to make a circle. I've just pinned it out to dry. It will be donated to NIN (Newborns In Need) for the bereavement items. The yarn is Rowan handknit cotton, the color is linen. The pattern is "Bed of Roses Baby Afghan" which I found in an old copy of Creative Knitting, April 2011. I understand this magazine is no longer being published. Darn. Really like this one. Didn't have any trouble following the pattern, and I'm happy with the way it turned out. It is pinned out to have a 24.5" diameter from point to point, but it will probably draw in a little when I take the pins out. It seems a little heavy since I'm used to acrylic yarns, but the yarn was nice to work with. It is still available online from many sources, but I don't care to pay high shipping costs to get more to go with the little bit I have left over.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> No, I haven't checked Ravelry for the reference you've given. I've seen many various patterns that change the basic just a little, all look wonderful. I was very interested to see how the pattern would increase to make a circle. I've just pinned it out to dry. It will be donated to NIN (Newborns In Need) for the bereavement items. The yarn is Rowan handknit cotton, the color is linen. The pattern is "Bed of Roses Baby Afghan" which I found in an old copy of Creative Knitting, April 2011. I understand this magazine is no longer being published. Darn. Really like this one. Didn't have any trouble following the pattern, and I'm happy with the way it turned out. It is pinned out to have a 24.5" diameter from point to point, but it will probably draw in a little when I take the pins out. It seems a little heavy since I'm used to acrylic yarns, but the yarn was nice to work with. It is still available online from many sources, but I don't care to pay high shipping costs to get more to go with the little bit I have left over.


Joyce, it's beautiful :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KnitLogical (Jan 17, 2011)

Your shawl is stunning. Such a great job of two talents I.e. lacework and beadwork.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Vickie- I've just been to Ravelry and downloaded "Old Shale Variations" by Mary Spanos. What a treasure! I was surprised that it was available for free. I like this pattern very much also and will refer to this ebook in the future. One thing I like about the round version I made is that I can use yarn that I'm not sure about the yardage and go as far as I can with it, adding more if needed. I'm hoping I can use partial skeins and balls in a planned way, and use lots of odds and ends of interesting/pretty yarns that I'm not sure how far they will go. I'm not able to look at a partial ball or skein of yarn and tell how many rows it will make. So starting in the middle and ending when I have to have it's advantages. What intrigues me about a round piece is how a pattern balances the increases so the piece lays flat without cupping or becoming a giant ruffle!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Vickie P said:


> Joyce, it took me a bit to learn how to use the circulars as I was a modified Lever knitter, held the right straight needle under my right arm. But once I learned how I really did prefer the circulars. I'm not sure why but I always cast on my stitches for a circular knit project on straight needles and transfer them.
> 
> I love the Old Shale pattern. Have you ever looked on Ravelry for "Old Shale Variations by Mary Spanos"?
> It's multiple ways/patterns to do blankets in the different variations. I've never painted it as I thinks it's something like 30 or more pages but I have it saved to take to a printer.


Correction: I never printed it, not painted it... :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> I finally blocked my Aloha Tahoe! shawl. I finished it a few weeks ago but just now got around to blocking it. I used 44 grams / 660 yards of Jade Sapphire Lacey Lamb in Pine Forest on US 3 / 3.25 mm needles. The beads are silver lined gunmetal 8/0 seed beads. They are a little darker than what the photos show, but still shiny.
> 
> .


Melanie - that is a most beautiful shawl. The beads really set it off very nicely.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Vickie P said:


> Lovely blanket Barbara! Looking forward to seeing you Sampler scarf.
> My Tilted Tile is still on a time out...
> Looking in the stash for something light to crochet.
> It snowed with periods of freezing rain overnight and is still doing so...
> ...


That is a really nice blanket, Barbara. I can't wait to see the sweater and the rest of your projects. I finished the back of my lace vest and have started the right front. It's going quite quickly, so should be finished with the entire thing in a few days. Then on to the tablecloth, which will be a long project with lots of others in between!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

JoyceinNC said:


> No, I haven't checked Ravelry for the reference you've given. I've seen many various patterns that change the basic just a little, all look wonderful. I was very interested to see how the pattern would increase to make a circle. I've just pinned it out to dry. It will be donated to NIN (Newborns In Need) for the bereavement items. The yarn is Rowan handknit cotton, the color is linen. The pattern is "Bed of Roses Baby Afghan" which I found in an old copy of Creative Knitting, April 2011. I understand this magazine is no longer being published. Darn. Really like this one. Didn't have any trouble following the pattern, and I'm happy with the way it turned out. It is pinned out to have a 24.5" diameter from point to point, but it will probably draw in a little when I take the pins out. It seems a little heavy since I'm used to acrylic yarns, but the yarn was nice to work with. It is still available online from many sources, but I don't care to pay high shipping costs to get more to go with the little bit I have left over.


Joyce, that's a beautiful blanket. I just looked up the NIN. It sounds like a really nice organization. I usually make hats for chemo patients, but may have to change to something else. This seems like a good thing to move to.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Since I am a crocheter of 30+ years... my adaptation of 3 24-inch 3mm circular needles is BRILLIANT! Not really bragging, didn't want or need to get 7 double point knitting needles. :sm24: 

My only difficulty is if one of the surgeon knots separate before or after I put it into the hexaghan pattern. :sm23:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> No, I haven't checked Ravelry for the reference you've given. I've seen many various patterns that change the basic just a little, all look wonderful. I was very interested to see how the pattern would increase to make a circle. I've just pinned it out to dry. It will be donated to NIN (Newborns In Need) for the bereavement items. The yarn is Rowan handknit cotton, the color is linen. The pattern is "Bed of Roses Baby Afghan" which I found in an old copy of Creative Knitting, April 2011. I understand this magazine is no longer being published. Darn. Really like this one. Didn't have any trouble following the pattern, and I'm happy with the way it turned out. It is pinned out to have a 24.5" diameter from point to point, but it will probably draw in a little when I take the pins out. It seems a little heavy since I'm used to acrylic yarns, but the yarn was nice to work with. It is still available online from many sources, but I don't care to pay high shipping costs to get more to go with the little bit I have left over.


That is lovely! I made something similar for a baby afghan several years back.


----------



## sue4235 (Jun 9, 2014)

It's beautiful xx


----------



## sue4235 (Jun 9, 2014)

It's beautiful xx


----------



## lynnebrunot (Nov 11, 2018)

OMG what a view wildlife in the mist, should get a prize!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Correction: I never printed it, not painted it... :sm12: :sm12:


I figured that was what you meant, giggle!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> No, I haven't checked Ravelry for the reference you've given. I've seen many various patterns that change the basic just a little, all look wonderful. I was very interested to see how the pattern would increase to make a circle. I've just pinned it out to dry. It will be donated to NIN (Newborns In Need) for the bereavement items. The yarn is Rowan handknit cotton, the color is linen. The pattern is "Bed of Roses Baby Afghan" which I found in an old copy of Creative Knitting, April 2011. I understand this magazine is no longer being published. Darn. Really like this one. Didn't have any trouble following the pattern, and I'm happy with the way it turned out. It is pinned out to have a 24.5" diameter from point to point, but it will probably draw in a little when I take the pins out. It seems a little heavy since I'm used to acrylic yarns, but the yarn was nice to work with. It is still available online from many sources, but I don't care to pay high shipping costs to get more to go with the little bit I have left over.


Joyce, that turned out beautifully!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

lynnebrunot said:


> OMG what a view wildlife in the mist, should get a prize!


Aw, thanks so much Lynne.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Joyce, that's a beautiful blanket. I just looked up the NIN. It sounds like a really nice organization. I usually make hats for chemo patients, but may have to change to something else. This seems like a good thing to move to.


This group isn't as demanding as some I've come across. Most of what I make is sewn bereavement clothing. But when donated yarn is available, they let me choose what I think is useful for small blankets to go with the clothing. Then of course there are times they ask me to help with something they are starting to get a little panicked about! I groan when a partially finished project comes in....but it is fun to look at yarn that I usually wouldn't buy. Most of the little blankets I make are done on a super simple knitting machine. They found that crochet blankets are too thick to neatly wrap around a 1/2 to 1 lb. infant. Cotton yarn doesn't feed through my machine very well, and I'd seen this pattern and decided to give it a try.

If you decide to make items for preemie babies, living or deceased, please check first with a local hospital that cares for preemies. In my area, there are 3 huge, major hospitals, and not all of them are equipped for preemies. The one that does has very specific requirements for these items. So please check first with the place or group you wish to donate to and find out what they need/want. No point in wasting time and materials on something that isn't wanted. In my area, hospitals deal with deceased preemies, but in some places, funeral homes would be the ones you would donate such items to. Here, I would not be able to check on a funeral home to make sure they weren't charging for the clothing I was donating. So NIN works with the hospitals for that reason, also. You would need to check around in your area to see who does what, and work with them.

A year or so ago, I was looking around online for ideas for sewing bereavement clothing from wedding dresses. We are drowning in donated wedding dresses here, and the one lady that did this for our group has passed away. So I thought I'd look for ideas and information. I found a group that had a photo gallery of their beautiful clothing that left me speechless. When I tried to find info, found out that they require potential sewing volunteers to pass a sewing quality test! For a small fee, they would send me a kit to sew together that I would return to them for their inspection. They would then decide if my skills were up to their standards. Whew! I decided that wasn't for me in a flash! Also, some groups have requirements about how many of a certain thing you are required to make in a given time. I don't know what they do if you have an emergency of some sort and fall short of their quota.....

Working with NIN has been a very rewarding experience for me, but it's not for everyone. I have helped "man" a booth in a public setting (like our county fair) to get word out about our group. We are always looking for volunteers. Some people get too emotional about the subject of deceased babies to even talk to us. They tear up and quietly move on. That's OK. There's plenty of help needed in our communities so there is usually something for anyone interested. Because I don't have direct contact with mothers/families/hospital staff, it's much easier (emotionally) for me to make these little items than if I was making something for someone I know. I would do that of course, but I've already found out that it's hard to cry and sew and the same time. My religious beliefs usually kick in while I'm sewing these little things, sometimes I think of the little ones being received back in to the presence of Heavenly Father. Joyful for them, but sad for us. I say this so people understand that this is not some morbid obsession I have and wonder about my mental stability. It's been just the opposite for me. Plus, 65 years ago, I might have been one of them. I was born 2 months early in an era when doctors and nurses just had to look on and wait to see if such babies survived or not. Now there are many things that can be done to attempt to save even the smallest preemies, but not back then. I get choked up every time I think of their experience at the hospital. It was decided that mom and I would both die, dad was sent to a waiting room to be told "when it was all over". I can't imagine what dad went through while sitting in that waiting room. So there is a special place in my heart for people going through this. I also have great sympathy for hospital staff who must do something with an abandoned deceased baby. I'm told it happens a lot in my area, the mothers in this situation usually being teenagers. Hospital staff folks are not emotionless robots, this affects them too. So the little clothes help them, too.

I hope my ramble hasn't upset or offended anyone. If so, my apologies. This subject is close to my heart, and volunteering of any kind is a blessing for both the giver and the receiver.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> This group isn't as demanding as some I've come across. Most of what I make is sewn bereavement clothing. But when donated yarn is available, they let me choose what I think is useful for small blankets to go with the clothing. Then of course there are times they ask me to help with something they are starting to get a little panicked about! I groan when a partially finished project comes in....but it is fun to look at yarn that I usually wouldn't buy. Most of the little blankets I make are done on a super simple knitting machine. They found that crochet blankets are too thick to neatly wrap around a 1/2 to 1 lb. infant. Cotton yarn doesn't feed through my machine very well, and I'd seen this pattern and decided to give it a try.
> 
> If you decide to make items for preemie babies, living or deceased, please check first with a local hospital that cares for preemies. In my area, there are 3 huge, major hospitals, and not all of them are equipped for preemies. The one that does has very specific requirements for these items. So please check first with the place or group you wish to donate to and find out what they need/want. No point in wasting time and materials on something that isn't wanted. In my area, hospitals deal with deceased preemies, but in some places, funeral homes would be the ones you would donate such items to. Here, I would not be able to check on a funeral home to make sure they weren't charging for the clothing I was donating. So NIN works with the hospitals for that reason, also. You would need to check around in your area to see who does what, and work with them.
> 
> ...


No Joyce, your information and love did not offend or upset me. It was educational for those who have never had to deal with this heartbreaking situation. The world needs more people like you.

You are right about your special creations helping not only the parents but the staff who deal with this.
As a retired Pediatric Nurse I can't tell how much of a comfort this is to both parents and staff.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> No, I haven't checked Ravelry for the reference you've given. I've seen many various patterns that change the basic just a little, all look wonderful. I was very interested to see how the pattern would increase to make a circle. I've just pinned it out to dry. It will be donated to NIN (Newborns In Need) for the bereavement items. The yarn is Rowan handknit cotton, the color is linen. The pattern is "Bed of Roses Baby Afghan" which I found in an old copy of Creative Knitting, April 2011. I understand this magazine is no longer being published. Darn. Really like this one. Didn't have any trouble following the pattern, and I'm happy with the way it turned out. It is pinned out to have a 24.5" diameter from point to point, but it will probably draw in a little when I take the pins out. It seems a little heavy since I'm used to acrylic yarns, but the yarn was nice to work with. It is still available online from many sources, but I don't care to pay high shipping costs to get more to go with the little bit I have left over.


That's really pretty, Joyce, and for such a wonderful cause.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> This group isn't as demanding as some I've come across. Most of what I make is sewn bereavement clothing. But when donated yarn is available, they let me choose what I think is useful for small blankets to go with the clothing. Then of course there are times they ask me to help with something they are starting to get a little panicked about! I groan when a partially finished project comes in....but it is fun to look at yarn that I usually wouldn't buy. Most of the little blankets I make are done on a super simple knitting machine. They found that crochet blankets are too thick to neatly wrap around a 1/2 to 1 lb. infant. Cotton yarn doesn't feed through my machine very well, and I'd seen this pattern and decided to give it a try.
> 
> If you decide to make items for preemie babies, living or deceased, please check first with a local hospital that cares for preemies. In my area, there are 3 huge, major hospitals, and not all of them are equipped for preemies. The one that does has very specific requirements for these items. So please check first with the place or group you wish to donate to and find out what they need/want. No point in wasting time and materials on something that isn't wanted. In my area, hospitals deal with deceased preemies, but in some places, funeral homes would be the ones you would donate such items to. Here, I would not be able to check on a funeral home to make sure they weren't charging for the clothing I was donating. So NIN works with the hospitals for that reason, also. You would need to check around in your area to see who does what, and work with them.
> 
> ...


That must have been so awful for your father. Thankfully, we have progressed from those attitudes. And thanks for the guidance on donating items. Those are good things to know.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks to Vickie, Bev, JanetLee, Joyce and Dodie for the compliments on my blanket. It was all done on circular needles. When it came time to do the edging, I had to do each side separately and then sewed the corners using the mattress stitch. There isn’t a needle long enough to go around the blanket. ????


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> This group isn't as demanding as some I've come across. Most of what I make is sewn bereavement clothing. But when donated yarn is available, they let me choose what I think is useful for small blankets to go with the clothing. Then of course there are times they ask me to help with something they are starting to get a little panicked about! I groan when a partially finished project comes in....but it is fun to look at yarn that I usually wouldn't buy. Most of the little blankets I make are done on a super simple knitting machine. They found that crochet blankets are too thick to neatly wrap around a 1/2 to 1 lb. infant. Cotton yarn doesn't feed through my machine very well, and I'd seen this pattern and decided to give it a try.
> 
> If you decide to make items for preemie babies, living or deceased, please check first with a local hospital that cares for preemies. In my area, there are 3 huge, major hospitals, and not all of them are equipped for preemies. The one that does has very specific requirements for these items. So please check first with the place or group you wish to donate to and find out what they need/want. No point in wasting time and materials on something that isn't wanted. In my area, hospitals deal with deceased preemies, but in some places, funeral homes would be the ones you would donate such items to. Here, I would not be able to check on a funeral home to make sure they weren't charging for the clothing I was donating. So NIN works with the hospitals for that reason, also. You would need to check around in your area to see who does what, and work with them.
> 
> ...


Not at all upset. My oldest sister was a premie that lived a couple of hours. She was buried. I have several other siblings that were premies also that were "left" for the hospital to deal with. That always shocked me.

You are truly a blessing to make these items for the parents. Thank you so much.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Not at all upset. My oldest sister was a premie that lived a couple of hours. She was buried. I have several other siblings that were premies also that were "left" for the hospital to deal with. That always shocked me.
> 
> You are truly a blessing to make these items for the parents. Thank you so much.


I've been very shocked to learn what I have about premature birth and death issues in my county. In a way, I can understand a teenager (in shock and denial with a heavy dose of guilt) abandoning a baby at the hospital, and there are live babies abandoned as well as deceased ones. But I have no comprehension when it comes to women who are not teenagers who do this.There are many other needs in communities all over that are sad and shocking. Mind boggling as well. The only way I can view these circumstances without becoming hopelessly depressed is to think of all these as opportunities for regular, every day people to step in and help. It doesn't always take a lot of money and/or time to help someone, especially if there is a group to work with. Whatever a person is able to do is worth it.

I'm so sorry for the many sad circumstances you've related about your family. I once held such a low opinion of my mother, that I was afraid to have children and be the same kind of mother she was. Then I grew up....and realized things were very different than what I had thought as a child and teenager. I married when 19 years old, still a teenager, with a lot of growing up to do. Sometimes now, I look at my hands while I knit or crochet, and see mom's hands! And I'm too embarrassed to admit how many times I've said the same things to my kids as my mom said to me. I can only hope that things will balance out somewhere down the road! :sm12:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That must have been so awful for your father. Thankfully, we have progressed from those attitudes. And thanks for the guidance on donating items. Those are good things to know.


Dad was never able to talk about it beyond saying he was taken to a waiting room. But he was able to talk about his Pearl Harbor and WWII experiences. That really says something to me.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> I've been very shocked to learn what I have about premature birth and death issues in my county. In a way, I can understand a teenager (in shock and denial with a heavy dose of guilt) abandoning a baby at the hospital, and there are live babies abandoned as well as deceased ones. But I have no comprehension when it comes to women who are not teenagers who do this.There are many other needs in communities all over that are sad and shocking. Mind boggling as well. The only way I can view these circumstances without becoming hopelessly depressed is to think of all these as opportunities for regular, every day people to step in and help. It doesn't always take a lot of money and/or time to help someone, especially if there is a group to work with. Whatever a person is able to do is worth it.
> 
> I'm so sorry for the many sad circumstances you've related about your family. I once held such a low opinion of my mother, that I was afraid to have children and be the same kind of mother she was. Then I grew up....and realized things were very different than what I had thought as a child and teenager. I married when 19 years old, still a teenager, with a lot of growing up to do. Sometimes now, I look at my hands while I knit or crochet, and see mom's hands! And I'm too embarrassed to admit how many times I've said the same things to my kids as my mom said to me. I can only hope that things will balance out somewhere down the road! :sm12:


Sounds like they already have. ((hugs))

I know my life growing up, etc., sounds bad, but what is worse is there are folks who make my life look like a walk in the park. My heart goes out to them.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Sounds like they already have. ((hugs))
> 
> I know my life growing up, etc., sounds bad, but what is worse is there are folks who make my life look like a walk in the park. My heart goes out to them.


You are a strong person, JanetLee, with all you have been through. {{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> This group isn't as demanding as some I've come across. Most of what I make is sewn bereavement clothing. But when donated yarn is available, they let me choose what I think is useful for small blankets to go with the clothing. Then of course there are times they ask me to help with something they are starting to get a little panicked about! I groan when a partially finished project comes in....but it is fun to look at yarn that I usually wouldn't buy. Most of the little blankets I make are done on a super simple knitting machine. They found that crochet blankets are too thick to neatly wrap around a 1/2 to 1 lb. infant. Cotton yarn doesn't feed through my machine very well, and I'd seen this pattern and decided to give it a try.
> 
> If you decide to make items for preemie babies, living or deceased, please check first with a local hospital that cares for preemies. In my area, there are 3 huge, major hospitals, and not all of them are equipped for preemies. The one that does has very specific requirements for these items. So please check first with the place or group you wish to donate to and find out what they need/want. No point in wasting time and materials on something that isn't wanted. In my area, hospitals deal with deceased preemies, but in some places, funeral homes would be the ones you would donate such items to. Here, I would not be able to check on a funeral home to make sure they weren't charging for the clothing I was donating. So NIN works with the hospitals for that reason, also. You would need to check around in your area to see who does what, and work with them.
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting this. Sad but not offensive. It's good that you're able and willing to help. I agree that idve run a mile from that sewing group. Being given an idea of what's needed by a group is one thing, but the rest of the requirements sound ridiculous. I helped making blankets from squares at a local primary school and a sewing group and managed to use all that were given even though some people's idea of square and sizes were very different than others.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> You are a strong person, JanetLee, with all you have been through. {{{{hugs}}}}


Lot of times on my back trail you will see only one line of foot steps in the sand.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Well, I have the yarn for hubby's next pullover/gansey. We picked out a cable pattern to play with. Sadly, it is not going to work with this cable design. The yarn is Harrschners 2 ply afghan yarn (2) weight. 

Thinking I will need to find some texture stitches to play with.

The fun of swatches.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you for posting this. Sad but not offensive. It's good that you're able and willing to help. I agree that idve run a mile from that sewing group. Being given an idea of what's needed by a group is one thing, but the rest of the requirements sound ridiculous. I helped making blankets from squares at a local primary school and a sewing group and managed to use all that were given even though some people's idea of square and sizes were very different than others.


I'm sitting here chuckling as I read your post. I've had the same experience with group projects, whether with teenagers or adults!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Well, I have the yarn for hubby's next pullover/gansey. We picked out a cable pattern to play with. Sadly, it is not going to work with this cable design. The yarn is Harrschners 2 ply afghan yarn (2) weight.
> 
> Thinking I will need to find some texture stitches to play with.
> 
> The fun of swatches.


Have you used Herrschner's afghan yarn for sweaters before? I recently bought some of the 8-skein packs hoping to combine with older yarn leftovers I have of the same weight. Older "sport yarn" and current "sport yarn" don't seem to be the same at all.

p.s.- the brown in your photo is yummy, reminds me of my favorite Hershey's candy bars.....


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Have you used Herrschner's afghan yarn for sweaters before? I recently bought some of the 8-skein packs hoping to combine with older yarn leftovers I have of the same weight. Older "sport yarn" and current "sport yarn" don't seem to be the same at all.
> 
> p.s.- the brown in your photo is yummy, reminds me of my favorite Hershey's candy bars.....


I have used it a lot of AGD clothes. The color is "ginger". I really like it also.

I am thinking I may combine it with another yarn, but not sure yet. I did a small swatch of a texture design to show hubby but he is on another conference call. Ugh.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Well, I have the yarn for hubby's next pullover/gansey. We picked out a cable pattern to play with. Sadly, it is not going to work with this cable design. The yarn is Harrschners 2 ply afghan yarn (2) weight.
> 
> Thinking I will need to find some texture stitches to play with.
> 
> The fun of swatches.


Looks lovely, JanetLee.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

DSince we could not setle on a texture pattern yet, I decided to finish a scarf/shawlett. 

The one in autumn colors is Mary Maxim sock yarn. Size 3 (US), 2 1/2 skeins. The shaded browns is from Ice Yarns. Just one skein (DK) for that one.

I am taking advantage of hubby flying that direction tomorrow and he is taking these for his nieces. He is also taking an afghan I crocheted for his mom for Mothers Day. Yes, saving on postage!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks Sorlenna, Texasknitem, and Julie (lurker2). Blocking does do wonders to the blob.
> 
> Julie (lurker2) - If Bronwen does not like the shawl you can re-tangle it around her hands like handcuffs, lol. I had a bad twisted section, like a knot but not a true knot, that took hours to untangle in the Aloha Tahoe yarn. I refused to cut the yarn as I did not want to weave in ends in the middle of the lace. The shawl was made with one ball. I can appreciate your work to fix the blue silk yarn as your task has been quite a large one.
> 
> ...


That is a thought!!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: 
The current knot is already 10 or 11 days in, and still not fully released- not far to go, but my goodness has it been tough.
Likewise I really hope to avoid having to join, especially such a fine yarn- but I have been tempted several times this last few days!
Sorry the launch is delayed!
I like your creative use of the language!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I did a gauge swatch with my sport weight yarn last night and got it first try! Shocked, LOL I decided to start on the spring/summer top (the pattern is on the tablet so forget the name but can post it later). The pattern calls for working a front and back separately but I'm going to work the hem part and then join it to work in the round to the armholes. Working in the round goes much faster for me. Then if it fits, I'll have an idea of what variations I could do should I decide to work another.
> 
> Julie, your current project defines "labor of love"! I know persistence pays off, but my goodness, you've had to put in an extra share on that silk. May all the stitches from here on flow smoothly.
> 
> Melanie, I hope the launch does get rescheduled so you and DH can both go.


I will agree to the labour portion, recently it has been dogged determination- but with love lurking somewhere- both for Norma and Bronwen-
Isn't it great when you get gauge right first time!
Really agree about sweaters etc in the round! Used not do it- but since I started getting bold with my Ganseys- can't think of a better method!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Beautiful pictures, as usual, Bev. You have really mastered getting the photo just right.
> 
> Your Tahoe shawl is just stunning, Melanie. I hope you can get a rescheduled launch date. That sounds absolutely fabulous.
> 
> ...


I love it! Blocked or not!

About 11 days now on this one tangle- I fear it will only get worse from now on- when taking a canny look at the bundle of yarn.
Weather definitely Autumnal now- has been raining today- not ad much as we need, but better than none!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Joyce, it's beautiful :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


It sure is!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> This group isn't as demanding as some I've come across. Most of what I make is sewn bereavement clothing. But when donated yarn is available, they let me choose what I think is useful for small blankets to go with the clothing. Then of course there are times they ask me to help with something they are starting to get a little panicked about! I groan when a partially finished project comes in....but it is fun to look at yarn that I usually wouldn't buy. Most of the little blankets I make are done on a super simple knitting machine. They found that crochet blankets are too thick to neatly wrap around a 1/2 to 1 lb. infant. Cotton yarn doesn't feed through my machine very well, and I'd seen this pattern and decided to give it a try.
> 
> If you decide to make items for preemie babies, living or deceased, please check first with a local hospital that cares for preemies. In my area, there are 3 huge, major hospitals, and not all of them are equipped for preemies. The one that does has very specific requirements for these items. So please check first with the place or group you wish to donate to and find out what they need/want. No point in wasting time and materials on something that isn't wanted. In my area, hospitals deal with deceased preemies, but in some places, funeral homes would be the ones you would donate such items to. Here, I would not be able to check on a funeral home to make sure they weren't charging for the clothing I was donating. So NIN works with the hospitals for that reason, also. You would need to check around in your area to see who does what, and work with them.
> 
> ...


Goodness, Joyce that was some start to life- I can't imagine the agony it must have been for your Dad- as he waited.

The little Korowai that I have been weaving- are likewise for deceased preemies.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Lot of times on my back trail you will see only one line of foot steps in the sand.


I know that feeling, too, JanetLee.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Well, I have the yarn for hubby's next pullover/gansey. We picked out a cable pattern to play with. Sadly, it is not going to work with this cable design. The yarn is Harrschners 2 ply afghan yarn (2) weight.
> 
> Thinking I will need to find some texture stitches to play with.
> 
> The fun of swatches.


Definite potential!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> DSince we could not setle on a texture pattern yet, I decided to finish a scarf/shawlett.
> 
> The one in autumn colors is Mary Maxim sock yarn. Size 3 (US), 2 1/2 skeins. The shaded browns is from Ice Yarns. Just one skein (DK) for that one.
> 
> I am taking advantage of hubby flying that direction tomorrow and he is taking these for his nieces. He is also taking an afghan I crocheted for his mom for Mothers Day. Yes, saving on postage!


Is the second one Linen Stitch? I've sort of given up on the two or three things I tried to work in it. 
Took a break today from untangling- worked a few rounds on the first sleeve of the current Gansey- it had to be put to one side, over Summer- far too hot for a large project in one's lap!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Sometimes I look at patterns and wonder why the designer chose to work 2 pieces for the body instead of one piece in the round. As I've said before here, I REALLY don't like to sew knit pieces together. (I love to sew with fabric, but not hand knits, go figure.) The coral sweater just finished was to be a bunch of separate pieces sewn together. I did change the body to one piece to the underarms, then back and forth from there up. Wish I would have figured out how to pick up stitches around the armhole for the sleeve and knit it down. Sewing in those sleeves was a mess. I've seen and saved tutorials on how it's done and it really doesn't look too complicated. Should have taken the time to try it out. Next time.....


I'm the same! I'll sew fabric for days but somehow sewing up knitting is super fiddly. I prefer working top down with sweaters and shirts but decided to give this one a go as I like the lace on the back. I'm not sure it's my style really but I guess I'll find out!
https://www.berroco.com/sites/default/files/downloads/patterns/Berroco_Marsh-Tee_v3.pdf


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> No, I haven't checked Ravelry for the reference you've given. I've seen many various patterns that change the basic just a little, all look wonderful. I was very interested to see how the pattern would increase to make a circle. I've just pinned it out to dry. It will be donated to NIN (Newborns In Need) for the bereavement items. The yarn is Rowan handknit cotton, the color is linen. The pattern is "Bed of Roses Baby Afghan" which I found in an old copy of Creative Knitting, April 2011. I understand this magazine is no longer being published. Darn. Really like this one. Didn't have any trouble following the pattern, and I'm happy with the way it turned out. It is pinned out to have a 24.5" diameter from point to point, but it will probably draw in a little when I take the pins out. It seems a little heavy since I'm used to acrylic yarns, but the yarn was nice to work with. It is still available online from many sources, but I don't care to pay high shipping costs to get more to go with the little bit I have left over.


That's lovely! And for a great cause.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know that feeling, too, JanetLee.


Group <<<<<<<<hug>>>>>>>


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

S


Lurker 2 said:


> Is the second one Linen Stitch? I've sort of given up on the two or three things I tried to work in it.
> Took a break today from untangling- worked a few rounds on the first sleeve of the current Gansey- it had to be put to one side, over Summer- far too hot for a large project in one's lap!!!!


No, the body is garter stitch and the edging is Fan and Feather (?).

Yes, it can get a bit warm. That is why I need to get the afghan done for the FIL for September.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm the same! I'll sew fabric for days but somehow sewing up knitting is super fiddly. I prefer working top down with sweaters and shirts but decided to give this one a go as I like the lace on the back. I'm not sure it's my style really but I guess I'll find out!
> https://www.berroco.com/sites/default/files/downloads/patterns/Berroco_Marsh-Tee_v3.pdf


I have looked at the cardigan that goes with this one. Nice design on the back.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm the same! I'll sew fabric for days but somehow sewing up knitting is super fiddly. I prefer working top down with sweaters and shirts but decided to give this one a go as I like the lace on the back. I'm not sure it's my style really but I guess I'll find out!
> https://www.berroco.com/sites/default/files/downloads/patterns/Berroco_Marsh-Tee_v3.pdf


I have downloaded this one also, and the long sleeved version as well. I'm tempted to switch back to front since I have long hair which would cover the gorgeous pattern if it were in the back.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Bev will confirm... it's starting to warm up here in Indiana. :sm24: Choosing carrots now. :sm23:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Bev will confirm... it's starting to warm up here in Indiana. :sm24: Choosing carrots now. :sm23:


????????????


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

JoyceinNC said:


> This group isn't as demanding as some I've come across. Most of what I make is sewn bereavement clothing. But when donated yarn is available, they let me choose what I think is useful for small blankets to go with the clothing. Then of course there are times they ask me to help with something they are starting to get a little panicked about! I groan when a partially finished project comes in....but it is fun to look at yarn that I usually wouldn't buy. Most of the little blankets I make are done on a super simple knitting machine. They found that crochet blankets are too thick to neatly wrap around a 1/2 to 1 lb. infant. Cotton yarn doesn't feed through my machine very well, and I'd seen this pattern and decided to give it a try.
> 
> If you decide to make items for preemie babies, living or deceased, please check first with a local hospital that cares for preemies. In my area, there are 3 huge, major hospitals, and not all of them are equipped for preemies. The one that does has very specific requirements for these items. So please check first with the place or group you wish to donate to and find out what they need/want. No point in wasting time and materials on something that isn't wanted. In my area, hospitals deal with deceased preemies, but in some places, funeral homes would be the ones you would donate such items to. Here, I would not be able to check on a funeral home to make sure they weren't charging for the clothing I was donating. So NIN works with the hospitals for that reason, also. You would need to check around in your area to see who does what, and work with them.
> 
> ...


Joyce, thanks so much for the info. I live in a rural area with no large hospitals, the nearest being at least 150 miles away (that's in Portland where there are several), so I have mainly been volunteering on line except for hats. This last Christmas I gave my hats to the American Legion to give out to the local homeless that came to their Christmas dinner and made many people happy althought we did see some abusers (which made me upset, but that's a whole other story. I guess there are always some of those that will take more than they need just because it's there). I'm kooking for some thing like NIN that I can knit for that will appreciate my work and acceipt what I make within their guidelines, of course. I am always looking and will devote some time to really investigating them. Thanks.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

run4fittness said:


> Lot of times on my back trail you will see only one line of foot steps in the sand.


JanetLee, I think this is true for all of us. I think it comes from a poem, but I have seen the sentiment many times before and agree wholeheartedly. I've also looked back the same way.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

run4fittness said:


> Well, I have the yarn for hubby's next pullover/gansey. We picked out a cable pattern to play with. Sadly, it is not going to work with this cable design. The yarn is Harrschners 2 ply afghan yarn (2) weight.
> 
> Thinking I will need to find some texture stitches to play with.
> 
> The fun of swatches.


That's a beautiful swatch, why won't it work for a sweater? Does it make the sweater too heavy, I think it would make a beautiful sweater. I'm sitting here trying to figure out what to do with the worsted weight yarn I got from Yarn Paradise. There's enough for a cardigan so I think I want to do a panel on each front then a larger one on the back, but can't decide what although I may just steal that pattern from you JanetLee! Or copy it anyway, it's a beauty.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Joyce, thanks so much for the info. I live in a rural area with no large hospitals, the nearest being at least 150 miles away (that's in Portland where there are several), so I have mainly been volunteering on line except for hats. This last Christmas I gave my hats to the American Legion to give out to the local homeless that came to their Christmas dinner and made many people happy althought we did see some abusers (which made me upset, but that's a whole other story. I guess there are always some of those that will take more than they need just because it's there). I'm kooking for some thing like NIN that I can knit for that will appreciate my work and acceipt what I make within their guidelines, of course. I am always looking and will devote some time to really investigating them. Thanks.


Dodie -- am in much the same situation as you so I contact one of the local funeral homes and they welcomed anything I would be willing to provide. They described the horrific situation where because we have no local shopping offerings, they were telling families of deceased babies (premmies as well as younger children) to drive over 100 mi to shop for something to bury their child in. So after talking with them, I did up a variety of items (blankets, sweaters, caps, etc) and provided them those along with my extra yarn and all the patterns. That way if I'm not available to "replace" their stock someone else can.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm the same! I'll sew fabric for days but somehow sewing up knitting is super fiddly. I prefer working top down with sweaters and shirts but decided to give this one a go as I like the lace on the back. I'm not sure it's my style really but I guess I'll find out!
> https://www.berroco.com/sites/default/files/downloads/patterns/Berroco_Marsh-Tee_v3.pdf


That is a really nice tank top (or whatever they call them today!), Sorlenna. It was featured along with the cardigan in this month's issue of the blog. I really like both. Please do post a pic when it's finished. We'd love to see it. What yarn and color are you using? Nosy me!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Dodie -- am in much the same situation as you so I contact one of the local funeral homes and they welcomed anything I would be willing to provide. They described the horrific situation where because we have no local shopping offerings, they were telling families of deceased babies (premmies as well as younger children) to drive over 100 mi to shop for something to bury their child in. So after talking with them, I did up a variety of items (blankets, sweaters, caps, etc) and provided them those along with my extra yarn and all the patterns. That way if I'm not available to "replace" their stock someone else can.


Thanks, DeEtta, I'll do that. That's one thing that I hadn't thought of even though Joyce did mention it. Will call tomorrow and see what they have to say.

I have about 176 totes of yarn plus a couple of boxes (large, not small) that are in the garage waiting to be knitted up and much of it is in one or two skeins that would be perfect for small blankets or hats and sweaters for babies. I'll have to start climbing over the Everest of John's junk to get to them and see what I can find! Of course, I have lots in the house still that I need to get knitted up, one thing or, maybe, five at a time!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Looked at the rareseeds web site and they didn't have parisienne seeds in stock. Will have to order the seed tape from Park seeds first. Sigh!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> That's a beautiful swatch, why won't it work for a sweater? Does it make the sweater too heavy, I think it would make a beautiful sweater. I'm sitting here trying to figure out what to do with the worsted weight yarn I got from Yarn Paradise. There's enough for a cardigan so I think I want to do a panel on each front then a larger one on the back, but can't decide what although I may just steal that pattern from you JanetLee! Or copy it anyway, it's a beauty.


I am using a (2) weight yarn and this cable is 3 over 2. Way too tight and pulling in the center. I used size 5 (US) because I was concerned about that in particular. This might work better with 2 stitches over 1 with the lighter weight yarn.

If you want the chart, let me know and I will send you a copy. Yes, I made it so no copy right problems.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Thanks, DeEtta, I'll do that. That's one thing that I hadn't thought of even though Joyce did mention it. Will call tomorrow and see what they have to say.
> 
> I have about 176 totes of yarn plus a couple of boxes (large, not small) that are in the garage waiting to be knitted up and much of it is in one or two skeins that would be perfect for small blankets or hats and sweaters for babies. I'll have to start climbing over the Everest of John's junk to get to them and see what I can find! Of course, I have lots in the house still that I need to get knitted up, one thing or, maybe, five at a time!


I have been digging out the small amounts of yarn and making baby c2c blankets. Just simple garter stitch, but figure they will be used.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> DSince we could not setle on a texture pattern yet, I decided to finish a scarf/shawlett.
> 
> The one in autumn colors is Mary Maxim sock yarn. Size 3 (US), 2 1/2 skeins. The shaded browns is from Ice Yarns. Just one skein (DK) for that one.
> 
> I am taking advantage of hubby flying that direction tomorrow and he is taking these for his nieces. He is also taking an afghan I crocheted for his mom for Mothers Day. Yes, saving on postage!


Love the colours! Well done! Looking forward to seeing your project for DH.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is a thought!!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> The current knot is already 10 or 11 days in, and still not fully released- not far to go, but my goodness has it been tough.
> Likewise I really hope to avoid having to join, especially such a fine yarn- but I have been tempted several times this last few days!
> Sorry the launch is delayed!
> I like your creative use of the language!!!!


You have been incredibly diligent in working this shawl and the knots.
Hoping the process will become easier very soon...


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm the same! I'll sew fabric for days but somehow sewing up knitting is super fiddly. I prefer working top down with sweaters and shirts but decided to give this one a go as I like the lace on the back. I'm not sure it's my style really but I guess I'll find out!
> https://www.berroco.com/sites/default/files/downloads/patterns/Berroco_Marsh-Tee_v3.pdf


I saw that one and downloaded it for "someday"...


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> Group <<<<<<<<hug>>>>>>>


Back at ya!!!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

kaixixang said:


> Bev will confirm... it's starting to warm up here in Indiana. :sm24: Choosing carrots now. :sm23:


That's right to you all, except here. Winter will just not give up!!
Hoping the next week will start the warm up and maybe the 2 feet of snow on my front lawn will magically just disappear....


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> That's right to you all, except here. Winter will just not give up!!
> Hoping the next week will start the warm up and maybe the 2 feet of snow on my front lawn will magically just disappear....


My concern from the snow melting is flooding. Having grown up between the mighty Mississippi and the grand Missouri Rivers, I know all about flooding.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Group <<<<<<<<hug>>>>>>>


What an excellent idea- I'm definitely in on that!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> S
> 
> No, the body is garter stitch and the edging is Fan and Feather (?).
> 
> Yes, it can get a bit warm. That is why I need to get the afghan done for the FIL for September.


I would not have guessed!!!

I am really glad to have given myself a break from the untangling- I do have a nasty suspicion, though that the only way out of the current knot- is going to have to be cutting the yarn. Have not quite made the decision yet.
The sleeve (the first one) for the Gansey is progressing quite well- I am on the decrease of the under -arm gusset.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> You have been incredibly diligent in working this shawl and the knots.
> Hoping the process will become easier very soon...


 :sm24: Thank you Vickie- I am so very glad, though, that I've given myself a break, this last couple of days, or so!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> That's right to you all, except here. Winter will just not give up!!
> Hoping the next week will start the warm up and maybe the 2 feet of snow on my front lawn will magically just disappear....


Where as, here, we are starting, at last- to cool down after a very hot Summer/Indian Summer- it is a relief always, at least at first- but then the rains usually start- and by the end of Winter, that can get very tedious!
Just at the moment we have quite a drastic need for rain- I have large cracks in my grassed patches. (can't really justify the term 'lawn' they do NOT match up well enough!).
Got my Jerusalem Artichoke roots into the ground, thanks to my neighbour, Adrian! Must remember to water them!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> DSince we could not setle on a texture pattern yet, I decided to finish a scarf/shawlett.
> 
> The one in autumn colors is Mary Maxim sock yarn. Size 3 (US), 2 1/2 skeins. The shaded browns is from Ice Yarns. Just one skein (DK) for that one.
> 
> I am taking advantage of hubby flying that direction tomorrow and he is taking these for his nieces. He is also taking an afghan I crocheted for his mom for Mothers Day. Yes, saving on postage!


That was a good plan to finish for him to take on the plane. Very nice gifts.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm the same! I'll sew fabric for days but somehow sewing up knitting is super fiddly. I prefer working top down with sweaters and shirts but decided to give this one a go as I like the lace on the back. I'm not sure it's my style really but I guess I'll find out!
> https://www.berroco.com/sites/default/files/downloads/patterns/Berroco_Marsh-Tee_v3.pdf


That tee is gorgeous. I don't have the arms for sleeveless anymore.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I may have to wait until one week before may 10th. Trying to pace my purchases... unless I sell a blanket/shawl before then.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> That is a really nice tank top (or whatever they call them today!), Sorlenna. It was featured along with the cardigan in this month's issue of the blog. I really like both. Please do post a pic when it's finished. We'd love to see it. What yarn and color are you using? Nosy me!


I didn't see the cardigan...will have to look for it. I'm using Comfy yarn from Knit Picks, color Celestial, a dark blue--and just realized when I picked up the label that it's worsted and not sport! Augh...now am wondering if it will be too heavy for summer wear but don't want to lose all the work I've done...and I have no idea how I didn't realize that before. I might have to figure out how to make it a pullover for winter instead.

I've been asked by my DD#2 to make a baby blanket (not for her, for a friend of hers due in June) so will think on that. I'll have to buy yarn as she wants pink and I don't have any; I'm not a pink kind of girl. So may have a look at Knit Picks later and see what they have. I love their yarns but dagnabbit, she's busting my yarn diet. Oh well.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Well here is the next swatch for hubby. Already really like it, but of course I see where a few changes should be made.

As you are looking at it, in the left side, the center 2/2 should be replaced with the 6 stitch braid. Also thinking there should be another 2/2 cable on the far right side. That is the center of the right front, for which this is the swatch.

The plan would be to pick up and knit the front band with some sort of collar. Creating as I go. ð¤¨ ð§

Also, this would be flipped for the left side. And then the back would be both of these with something (?) in the middle of the back, depending on how many more stitches I would need.

The flowing cable is a one way design so not sure it would look good on the back to have two going one way and one going the other way! Hope that makes sense.

So, what do you all think? Not afraid of critical reviews. That is how patterns are made better.

Still wondering about the cast on. Not crazy about having a ribbed bottom. Suggestions?

Any way, here it is.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I have EGG-cellent news! Last year I had some leftover Paresienne carrot seed...good thing, rareseeds.com is out of stock of THAT variety. I will order another type of carrot seed tape (need example for the other type for homemade seed tape). :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Well here is the next swatch for hubby. Already really like it, but of course I see where a few changes should be made.
> 
> As you are looking at it, in the left side, the center 2/2 should be replaced with the 6 stitch braid. Also thinking there should be another 2/2 cable on the far right side. That is the center of the right front, for which this is the swatch.
> 
> ...


I'm not much of a cable person but I agree with your thought that another cable on the right side would look good. It would be nice to have a cable in the center back but I'm not sure people would notice the difference from the front. Ok no one but you! ???? Not sure if the is a lot of help, JanetLee. Good thing you are swatching your design.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I have EGG-cellent news! Last year I had some leftover Paresienne carrot seed...good thing, rareseeds.com is out of stock of THAT variety. I will order another type of carrot seed tape (need example for the other type for homemade seed tape). :sm24:


What makes the Parisienne carrots so good, Karen? My cousin grows Japanese carrots and they are yummy.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I have EGG-cellent news! Last year I had some leftover Paresienne carrot seed...good thing, rareseeds.com is out of stock of THAT variety. I will order another type of carrot seed tape (need example for the other type for homemade seed tape). :sm24:


Karen- have you had any experience with the carrots that are different colors from the usual orange? My 7-year-old grandson brought home a few different veggies in a bag, a program of the school system here to encourage kids to eat veggies. (We have low/no income areas where there aren't any grocery stores.) Inside were "rainbow" carrots, one was yellow, the other a white-ish color. Carrots are one of the things little guy will eat without a fuss, but the white and yellow ones seemed less juicy and flavorful than the common orange ones. I don't know if this is the "usual", or if the ones he got had maybe been harvested too long before going home. I went to the web site of the seeds you mentioned....how do the small round ones measure up to baby carrots? Just curious!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I'm not much of a cable person but I agree with your thought that another cable on the right side would look good. It would be nice to have a cable in the center back but I'm not sure people would notice the difference from the front. Ok no one but you! ???? Not sure if the is a lot of help, JanetLee. Good thing you are swatching your design.


Thanks for the comments. I realize most folks would not notice the difference, but I am a bit obsessive that way. It may not be perfect, but I do want it balanced. ????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Karen- have you had any experience with the carrots that are different colors from the usual orange? My 7-year-old grandson brought home a few different veggies in a bag, a program of the school system here to encourage kids to eat veggies. (We have low/no income areas where there aren't any grocery stores.) Inside were "rainbow" carrots, one was yellow, the other a white-ish color. Carrots are one of the things little guy will eat without a fuss, but the white and yellow ones seemed less juicy and flavorful than the common orange ones. I don't know if this is the "usual", or if the ones he got had maybe been harvested too long before going home. I went to the web site of the seeds you mentioned....how do the small round ones measure up to baby carrots? Just curious!


My dad got a rainbow carrot seed packet this year but I have never had them (one is purple). I'm interested in seeing how they taste.

I'm baking bread today, crescent rolls, oatmeal/whole wheat, and cheese pretzels. When they're cool, I'll package them in fours and freeze so they don't go bad. Time was not that long ago the whole batch would disappear in a couple of days! It's very different just having two of us. I'm still getting used to that.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My dad got a rainbow carrot seed packet this year but I have never had them (one is purple). I'm interested in seeing how they taste.
> 
> I'm baking bread today, crescent rolls, oatmeal/whole wheat, and cheese pretzels. When they're cool, I'll package them in fours and freeze so they don't go bad. Time was not that long ago the whole batch would disappear in a couple of days! It's very different just having two of us. I'm still getting used to that.


I was never an outstanding cook, baker, etc. I did the cooking because we had to eat....but now that it's only the two of us, I really don't want to cook at all. Well, actually, it's the clean up I hate doing. But cooking for 2 is certainly a challenge for me now, so I know what you mean. The smart thing for me to do, I suppose, would be to get a small freezer since the one with my refrigerator is very small. When the kids were home, I cooked mostly from scratch so I didn't need much freezer space, but I sure could use it now.

And I would be interested to hear what you think of the rainbow carrots when you have a chance to taste them!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I know the paresienne to be 1 inch . 2 inch (park seed) seed tape will be ordered.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Goodness -- no notices and have been paying attention to other things. So without the e-mail reminder, I have been "out-to-lunch." Realized I hadn't been to KP in a while so decided to check in. Please accept my apologies. Too many things to comment on all of them. The latest version of JanetLee's cable foretells a gorgeous sweater. Like the richness of the color and various textures of the cables. I personally always prefer cables on the back of a sweater. Afterall, half the world see's us from the back and men have such nice wide, broad palettes to display gorgeous cables on. 

I'm probably about 5 hours or so away from completing the "cut up the scraps" project. Yes, those 4 tubs have all be emptied. Every scrap was ironed and then further processed and organized. That is all, but a few hours more of cutting and organizing. What a job!!! Unfortunabely, don't think I can get it done before the ladies arrive Wednesday (its Monday afternoon now) for our monthly tea. Today I made pita bread which I need to now turn into chips. We are having chips and a variety of flavors of hummus. So still have the house to get ready, the hummus to do and the chips to make. Well, fortunately, the ladies are friends so if the house is a bit disarranged they will simply overlook it (I hope).

And speaking of all of this, I better get going again. Lunch break is over and I need to get back to work. Take care everyone. Hope to have a breather later this week and we can catch up. Missing you and your wonderful company.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Goodness -- no notices and have been paying attention to other things. So without the e-mail reminder, I have been "out-to-lunch." Realized I hadn't been to KP in a while so decided to check in. Please accept my apologies. Too many things to comment on all of them. The latest version of JanetLee's cable foretells a gorgeous sweater. Like the richness of the color and various textures of the cables. I personally always prefer cables on the back of a sweater. Afterall, half the world see's us from the back and men have such nice wide, broad palettes to display gorgeous cables on.
> 
> I'm probably about 5 hours or so away from completing the "cut up the scraps" project. Yes, those 4 tubs have all be emptied. Every scrap was ironed and then further processed and organized. That is all, but a few hours more of cutting and organizing. What a job!!! Unfortunabely, don't think I can get it done before the ladies arrive Wednesday (its Monday afternoon now) for our monthly tea. Today I made pita bread which I need to now turn into chips. We are having chips and a variety of flavors of hummus. So still have the house to get ready, the hummus to do and the chips to make. Well, fortunately, the ladies are friends so if the house is a bit disarranged they will simply overlook it (I hope).
> 
> And speaking of all of this, I better get going again. Lunch break is over and I need to get back to work. Take care everyone. Hope to have a breather later this week and we can catch up. Missing you and your wonderful company.


Wow you have been busy- if out of touch!!!!!
I too am making Hummus- will probably end up with about a litre- which should last me about two weeks- I do adore the stuff- and make excuses to have it in all sorts of ways they might not accept in the Middle East!!!!
Enjoy your time with your ladies!
Contemplating making a Foccacia- I have been craving bread as the temperatures cool down!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Goodness -- no notices and have been paying attention to other things. So without the e-mail reminder, I have been "out-to-lunch." Realized I hadn't been to KP in a while so decided to check in. Please accept my apologies. Too many things to comment on all of them. The latest version of JanetLee's cable foretells a gorgeous sweater. Like the richness of the color and various textures of the cables. I personally always prefer cables on the back of a sweater. Afterall, half the world see's us from the back and men have such nice wide, broad palettes to display gorgeous cables on.
> 
> I'm probably about 5 hours or so away from completing the "cut up the scraps" project. Yes, those 4 tubs have all be emptied. Every scrap was ironed and then further processed and organized. That is all, but a few hours more of cutting and organizing. What a job!!! Unfortunabely, don't think I can get it done before the ladies arrive Wednesday (its Monday afternoon now) for our monthly tea. Today I made pita bread which I need to now turn into chips. We are having chips and a variety of flavors of hummus. So still have the house to get ready, the hummus to do and the chips to make. Well, fortunately, the ladies are friends so if the house is a bit disarranged they will simply overlook it (I hope).
> 
> And speaking of all of this, I better get going again. Lunch break is over and I need to get back to work. Take care everyone. Hope to have a breather later this week and we can catch up. Missing you and your wonderful company.


Good to know the end is in sight! Sort of like packing and then unpacking when moving. But , oh so nice when finished.

I am thinking I will have three of the larger cables on the back with the 2/2 and braids in between. Joe was very pleased with this selection. Had a surprised look on his face when I described what I wanted to do. For some reason he really does like cables and thinks I should use them more often. Had to chuckle when I told him I had changed it a smidge to get it to do what I wanted.

The pita bread with the different hummus sounds tasty. Enjoy the tea. And good friends come over to see you, not your house! ????


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

DeEtta and Julie, you are making me hungry! I love, love, love hummus. My substitute for pita bread is a gluten free cracker made by Milton. I suppose I could try finding a gluten free pita recipe. I am lucky bread is not my thing. It is not easy to find good GF bread in the grocery.

I finished Clue 2 of Toni’s Japanese Sampler. I just love the yarn. It is from Berroco and is a merino yak blend. Incredibly soft. Here is a picture.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Babalou said:


> DeEtta and Julie, you are making me hungry! I love, love, love hummus. My substitute for pita bread is a gluten free cracker made by Milton. I suppose I could try finding a gluten free pita recipe. I am lucky bread is not my thing. It is not easy to find good GF bread in the grocery.
> 
> I finished Clue 2 of Toni's Japanese Sampler. I just love the yarn. It is from Berroco and is a merino yak blend. Incredibly soft. Here is a picture.


Wow!!!! That's some patterning..... Really amazing.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Wow!!!! That's some patterning..... Really amazing.


Thanks, DeEtta. Toni Lorenz deserves the credit for such a beautiful pattern. Surprisingly, the cables are very simple....so far. There is one stitch I really like. You knit 2 through the back loop, purl 1, knit 2 through the back loop, then transfer all 5 stitches to a cable needle, wrap counterclockwise 3 times, put the 5 wrapped stitches on the right needle. On the return row, work all 5 stitches separately. It puts a nice little bar at the top of a cable stitch.

JanetLee, you might want to incorporate it in your cable project.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> DeEtta and Julie, you are making me hungry! I love, love, love hummus. My substitute for pita bread is a gluten free cracker made by Milton. I suppose I could try finding a gluten free pita recipe. I am lucky bread is not my thing. It is not easy to find good GF bread in the grocery.
> 
> I finished Clue 2 of Toni's Japanese Sampler. I just love the yarn. It is from Berroco and is a merino yak blend. Incredibly soft. Here is a picture.


That looks quite magnificent, Barbara!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That looks quite magnificent, Barbara!


Thanks so much, Julie.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> DeEtta and Julie, you are making me hungry! I love, love, love hummus. My substitute for pita bread is a gluten free cracker made by Milton. I suppose I could try finding a gluten free pita recipe. I am lucky bread is not my thing. It is not easy to find good GF bread in the grocery.
> 
> I finished Clue 2 of Toni's Japanese Sampler. I just love the yarn. It is from Berroco and is a merino yak blend. Incredibly soft. Here is a picture.


Oooh, Barbara, I love it! :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks, DeEtta. Toni Lorenz deserves the credit for such a beautiful pattern. Surprisingly, the cables are very simple....so far. There is one stitch I really like. You knit 2 through the back loop, purl 1, knit 2 through the back loop, then transfer all 5 stitches to a cable needle, wrap counterclockwise 3 times, put the 5 wrapped stitches on the right needle. On the return row, work all 5 stitches separately. It puts a nice little bar at the top of a cable stitch.
> 
> JanetLee, you might want to incorporate it in your cable project.


Oh, you are a cruel woman! What sort of symbol is she using? I dare say the bulk of the stitch work is in the Stitch Glossary for the pattern.

What size yarn and needles are you using?

Just looked the pattern up. I make have to buy that one. It is really "speaking" to me.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I am about fifteen pages behind so will speed through. It has been a busy number of days. It all started with the rescheduled launch. Originally a night launch on a Sunday which meant getting Monday morning off. Boss ok. Postponement moved it to Tuesday. Rearrange work schedule, both myself and DH. Another postponement to Wednesday. DH cannot make another change to his schedule but my employer was ok. So I worked Monday and Tuesday and then on Wednesday made the three hour drive up to Kennedy Space Center. Looked around a bit then headed out to the launch viewing area for the planned 6:30 to 8:30 launch window. Plunked my chair down and settled in to wait. Totally forgot to bring a book and my phone battery was going low with my using the Kindle Reader app. At 7:30 the launch was scrubbed until the next window on Thursday (same time). So I make my way back home, arriving after midnight, up at 6am for work. Boss says ok for me to leave at 11am for the drive back up. My ticket is good for only two launch attempts so it is go on Thursday or buy a new ticket. DH's ticket is forfeit as there are no refunds nor are they transferable to someone else. Of course we bought the most expensive tickets, lol. So back up I go (total of twelve hours driving in two days with less than five hours sleep both nights, lol) but this time we have success!! The Falcon Heavy rocket went up at 6:35 and it was frickin' awesome!! We even got to see two of the rockets return and land at the Cape (third one lands on a barge at sea). So worth all the schedule turmoil. DH could not go either Wed or Thu so I sent him a bunch of selfies.

Falcon Heavy rocket is three Falcon 9 rockets strapped together. Two are used like booster rockets. 5.1 million pounds of thrust. Currently the most powerful rocket, hence the 'heavy' name. The payload for this launch was a communications satellite.

.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Oooh, Barbara, I love it! :sm24:


Thanks, Janet Lee!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Oh, you are a cruel woman! What sort of symbol is she using? I dare say the bulk of the stitch work is in the Stitch Glossary for the pattern.
> 
> What size yarn and needles are you using?
> 
> Just looked the pattern up. I make have to buy that one. It is really "speaking" to me.


Not cruel, an enabler! I'm using fingering weight and size 5 needles. The stitch glossary is pretty extensive. I really like the border pattern as well.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Continuing busy week story: Friday was reasonably normal other than the lack of sleep. Saturday I ran the Goliath Gauntlet obstacle course. DH had to leave again in the morning so could not come to watch. I had an early wave start time (8:45am) which is good as the course gets muddy as the day progresses. My bosses sponsor an obstacle as this is a charity run. An employee of one of the other charities they support ran with me so we were a team of two. It is really helpful to have a partner as we can assist each other. Although since we run in the non-competitive waves other participants are willing to help. 

I managed to nearly break a toe on obstacle number four out of twenty two obstacles, lol. The obstacle is a series of five scaling walls. I jammed my foot attempting to get up one of them. The toe next to the big toe was the unfortunate victim. It swelled and turned completely blue. But not broken, thankfully. I had a great time, exhausted, but fun. Lots of climbing obstacles, several water / swimming obstacles, a couple of balance obstacles, etc. 5k of running.

Official photos will be out in a few days but here are a few pics taken by the boss:

.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I am about fifteen pages behind so will speed through. It has been a busy number of days. It all started with the rescheduled launch. Originally a night launch on a Sunday which meant getting Monday morning off. Boss ok. Postponement moved it to Tuesday. Rearrange work schedule, both myself and DH. Another postponement to Wednesday. DH cannot make another change to his schedule but my employer was ok. So I worked Monday and Tuesday and then on Wednesday made the three hour drive up to Kennedy Space Center. Looked around a bit then headed out to the launch viewing area for the planned 6:30 to 8:30 launch window. Plunked my chair down and settled in to wait. Totally forgot to bring a book and my phone battery was going low with my using the Kindle Reader app. At 7:30 the launch was scrubbed until the next window on Thursday (same time). So I make my way back home, arriving after midnight, up at 6am for work. Boss says ok for me to leave at 11am for the drive back up. My ticket is good for only two launch attempts so it is go on Thursday or buy a new ticket. DH's ticket is forfeit as there are no refunds nor are they transferable to someone else. Of course we bought the most expensive tickets, lol. So back up I go (total of twelve hours driving in two days with less than five hours sleep both nights, lol) but this time we have success!! The Falcon Heavy rocket went up at 6:35 and it was frickin' awesome!! We even got to see two of the rockets return and land at the Cape (third one lands on a barge at sea). So worth all the schedule turmoil. DH could not go either Wed or Thu so I sent him a bunch of selfies.
> 
> Falcon Heavy rocket is three Falcon 9 rockets strapped together. Two are used like booster rockets. 5.1 million pounds of thrust. Currently the most powerful rocket, hence the 'heavy' name. The payload for this launch was a communications satellite.
> 
> .


You certainly earned it, Melanie. It must have been fantastic and to meet an astronaut, too. So happy for you that it happened. Sad for DH, though.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Knitting update: The prior few days, including a visit to my mother's to see visiting family down from New Jersey meant not much knitting. But I have started the lace section of Golden Autumn. And I cast on another gnome. I'll post pics once there is something interesting knitted.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Continuing busy week story: Friday was reasonably normal other than the lack of sleep. Saturday I ran the Goliath Gauntlet obstacle course. DH had to leave again in the morning so could not come to watch. I had an early wave start time (8:45am) which is good as the course gets muddy as the day progresses. My bosses sponsor an obstacle as this is a charity run. An employee of one of the other charities they support ran with me so we were a team of two. It is really helpful to have a partner as we can assist each other. Although since we run in the non-competitive waves other participants are willing to help.
> 
> I managed to nearly break a toe on obstacle number four out of twenty two obstacles, lol. The obstacle is a series of five scaling walls. I jammed my foot attempting to get up one of them. The toe next to the big toe was the unfortunate victim. It swelled and turned completely blue. But not broken, thankfully. I had a great time, exhausted, but fun. Lots of climbing obstacles, several water / swimming obstacles, a couple of balance obstacles, etc. 5k of running.
> 
> ...


Wow, so impressed you do this and that your boss supports it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Continuing busy week story: Friday was reasonably normal other than the lack of sleep. Saturday I ran the Goliath Gauntlet obstacle course. DH had to leave again in the morning so could not come to watch. I had an early wave start time (8:45am) which is good as the course gets muddy as the day progresses. My bosses sponsor an obstacle as this is a charity run. An employee of one of the other charities they support ran with me so we were a team of two. It is really helpful to have a partner as we can assist each other. Although since we run in the non-competitive waves other participants are willing to help.
> 
> I managed to nearly break a toe on obstacle number four out of twenty two obstacles, lol. The obstacle is a series of five scaling walls. I jammed my foot attempting to get up one of them. The toe next to the big toe was the unfortunate victim. It swelled and turned completely blue. But not broken, thankfully. I had a great time, exhausted, but fun. Lots of climbing obstacles, several water / swimming obstacles, a couple of balance obstacles, etc. 5k of running.
> 
> ...


Great photos in both sections! ???????? on that obstacle course. My last one was while in the Army. ????


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Great photos in both sections! ???????? on that obstacle course. My last one was while in the Army. ????


Yes, great photos but I've never fancied an obstacle course.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> I was never an outstanding cook, baker, etc. I did the cooking because we had to eat....but now that it's only the two of us, I really don't want to cook at all. Well, actually, it's the clean up I hate doing. But cooking for 2 is certainly a challenge for me now, so I know what you mean. The smart thing for me to do, I suppose, would be to get a small freezer since the one with my refrigerator is very small. When the kids were home, I cooked mostly from scratch so I didn't need much freezer space, but I sure could use it now.
> 
> And I would be interested to hear what you think of the rainbow carrots when you have a chance to taste them!


Our local fruit and veggie store carries the Rainbow Carrots and I find the yellow ones a little less flavourful but the dark orange and purple/dark orange ones are lovely.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Our local fruit and veggie store carries the Rainbow Carrots and I find the yellow ones a little less flavourful but the dark orange and purple/dark orange ones are lovely.


Thanks, I'll have to remember that when I pack up little grandson this summer to go to the local farmer's markets.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Yellow bell pepper doesn't have the same sweetness of orange or red. Colored bell pepper in general has a flavor you cannot get from the green...especially with cream cheese and smoked salmon on hard crackers or toast.

Toni wants progress photos from those who are doing some of her current project/KAL. :sm24:


----------



## anaswet (Jul 10, 2016)

Very beautiful


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I am about fifteen pages behind so will speed through. It has been a busy number of days. It all started with the rescheduled launch. Originally a night launch on a Sunday which meant getting Monday morning off. Boss ok. Postponement moved it to Tuesday. Rearrange work schedule, both myself and DH. Another postponement to Wednesday. DH cannot make another change to his schedule but my employer was ok. So I worked Monday and Tuesday and then on Wednesday made the three hour drive up to Kennedy Space Center. Looked around a bit then headed out to the launch viewing area for the planned 6:30 to 8:30 launch window. Plunked my chair down and settled in to wait. Totally forgot to bring a book and my phone battery was going low with my using the Kindle Reader app. At 7:30 the launch was scrubbed until the next window on Thursday (same time). So I make my way back home, arriving after midnight, up at 6am for work. Boss says ok for me to leave at 11am for the drive back up. My ticket is good for only two launch attempts so it is go on Thursday or buy a new ticket. DH's ticket is forfeit as there are no refunds nor are they transferable to someone else. Of course we bought the most expensive tickets, lol. So back up I go (total of twelve hours driving in two days with less than five hours sleep both nights, lol) but this time we have success!! The Falcon Heavy rocket went up at 6:35 and it was frickin' awesome!! We even got to see two of the rockets return and land at the Cape (third one lands on a barge at sea). So worth all the schedule turmoil. DH could not go either Wed or Thu so I sent him a bunch of selfies.
> 
> Falcon Heavy rocket is three Falcon 9 rockets strapped together. Two are used like booster rockets. 5.1 million pounds of thrust. Currently the most powerful rocket, hence the 'heavy' name. The payload for this launch was a communications satellite.
> 
> .


So glad you finally had 'lift off'!!!! But a pity your DH was unable to be there- but must have been an expensive exercise!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Continuing busy week story: Friday was reasonably normal other than the lack of sleep. Saturday I ran the Goliath Gauntlet obstacle course. DH had to leave again in the morning so could not come to watch. I had an early wave start time (8:45am) which is good as the course gets muddy as the day progresses. My bosses sponsor an obstacle as this is a charity run. An employee of one of the other charities they support ran with me so we were a team of two. It is really helpful to have a partner as we can assist each other. Although since we run in the non-competitive waves other participants are willing to help.
> 
> I managed to nearly break a toe on obstacle number four out of twenty two obstacles, lol. The obstacle is a series of five scaling walls. I jammed my foot attempting to get up one of them. The toe next to the big toe was the unfortunate victim. It swelled and turned completely blue. But not broken, thankfully. I had a great time, exhausted, but fun. Lots of climbing obstacles, several water / swimming obstacles, a couple of balance obstacles, etc. 5k of running.
> 
> ...


Are you able to walk easily, with that swollen toe? Or has it come back to normal? Awesome photos- awesome ability on your part!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Our local fruit and veggie store carries the Rainbow Carrots and I find the yellow ones a little less flavourful but the dark orange and purple/dark orange ones are lovely.


I seem to remember hearing that the red or purple are actually the original colour of the carrot- but I would not be wagering on this!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Are you able to walk easily, with that swollen toe? Or has it come back to normal? Awesome photos- awesome ability on your part!!!!!


Toe is back to normal size. As long as I don't bump it, it is ok. I am able to wear my high heels again, lol.

A few more pics from the obstacle course. Surprisingly the mud crawl did not require a belly down army crawl. I could stay on my hands and knees, and stay cleaner, lol. The number of times we have to swim in the ponds made up for any missing microbes, lol. The warped wall is about 14 feet high (4.2 metres).

.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Toe is back to normal size. As long as I don't bump it, it is ok. I am able to wear my high heels again, lol.
> 
> A few more pics from the obstacle course. Surprisingly the mud crawl did not require a belly down army crawl. I could stay on my hands and knees, and stay cleaner, lol. The number of times we have to swim in the ponds made up for any missing microbes, lol. The warped wall is about 14 feet high (4.2 metres).
> 
> .


Did they at least have showers for everyone? I remember these in Germany where at least we had showers (unisex) to clean up afterwards.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Toe is back to normal size. As long as I don't bump it, it is ok. I am able to wear my high heels again, lol.
> 
> A few more pics from the obstacle course.  Surprisingly the mud crawl did not require a belly down army crawl. I could stay on my hands and knees, and stay cleaner, lol. The number of times we have to swim in the ponds made up for any missing microbes, lol. The warped wall is about 14 feet high (4.2 metres).
> 
> .


Melanie, Where do you find all this energy. You are amazing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Toe is back to normal size. As long as I don't bump it, it is ok. I am able to wear my high heels again, lol.
> 
> A few more pics from the obstacle course. Surprisingly the mud crawl did not require a belly down army crawl. I could stay on my hands and knees, and stay cleaner, lol. The number of times we have to swim in the ponds made up for any missing microbes, lol. The warped wall is about 14 feet high (4.2 metres).
> 
> .


Glad you can wear your heels again!

Rather you than me on the Obstacle Courses- not my idea of fun, at all!!! :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello, all! I've enjoyed the photos...quite an accomplishment, the obstacle course! 

I've not been here for a few days either. I did manage to get one end of the garden broken up with my claw tool--still not tilled the whole of it, as we have more rain and now hope it will be dry enough by Tuesday when I have time. The one part I did manage has three hills of squash, so at least there's that done. The plants took a bit of a beating with the wind and rain but look as if they will bounce back. The flat of other plants is still waiting. 

Knitting continues on the baby blanket, mindless and a little boring overall, but the break from complex designs will help clear my brain, I hope.

Hoping all have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hello, all! I've enjoyed the photos...quite an accomplishment, the obstacle course!
> 
> I've not been here for a few days either. I did manage to get one end of the garden broken up with my claw tool--still not tilled the whole of it, as we have more rain and now hope it will be dry enough by Tuesday when I have time. The one part I did manage has three hills of squash, so at least there's that done. The plants took a bit of a beating with the wind and rain but look as if they will bounce back. The flat of other plants is still waiting.
> 
> ...


Lucky you, with your new property!!!!! I have been working on my pots- they are in a nice sunny spot- so should do well, even into the winter. The Italian Parsley is self-seeding exceptionally well. The Rhubarb has surprised me by surviving the drought and heat of summer- I had hoped to kill off some of the crowns!!!!!!! (I have far too many, and they are taking up valuable pot space!!!)
I have broken up the mint, it had got very root-bound- it is now in two new pots, with plenty of root room for future, I just need another saucer, and I will shift the last third. I am using oblong plastic 'dishes' as saucers, because they are all residing on my front steps.
Come morning I should take a photo!
I have been doing 'sort of' lace knitting, but I am sure not at all what anyone would imagine! It has however been a very welcome relief from the untangling. That BTW, I took up again last night, as I was choosing to 'watch' a very bloody film, (it got so repetitive - all the absolutely graphic guts and blown off grenade and military rifle wounds- rather unnecessary I thought- you got the picture pretty fast- and they carried on and on with it- I have no idea if all war movies are like that- this was about a Conscientious Objector- which is where I would be morally- and I wanted to 'see' it to the bitter end)I ended up allowing the sound to tell me what I needed to watch. The untangling was excellent for avoiding the images!!!! Plus the knot that I've been working on for the last four weeks, has almost been sorted. No images for that as yet!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Greetings. Yesterday, I put the nearly final touches on the sewing room and decided it was time to take it for a spin. Started off by making a cover for my new ironing solution. I was able to locate a needleworks store in Tennessee that sold felted wool mats cut to order. So I had one cut and yesterday, sewed up a cover for it. It is now sitting at the end of the cutting table directly behind my back as I'm sewing. I use a swivel stool, so it is wonderfully easy to spin around and press a seam or whatever and then spin back to the sewing machine. Anyway, finished up the ironing cover and then decided it was time to do a "proof of concept" I've been mulling over. As you know I cut those scads of scraps into various sizes of strips and I've been thinking that it would be interesting to incorporate a crazy quilt type of insert into the shopping bags I've also been contemplating. But the strips are really very disparate and it occurred to me that a "stained glass" window effect might be one solution to tieing it all together. So yesterday after the ironing board, I gave that a spin. Having never done this before -- either making a crazy quilt block or using strips or edging the strips with a band -- I can only consider this an experiment. Although I did a much larger block, in order to square it up when I decided to call it quits, I ended up cutting 2-3" of some of the sides. Ultimately, the block "works" but most of all, it was a learning experience and boy-oh-boy did I learn from it.

Then today, I tried making a vinyl pouch based on a candy bag. That too was an experience. Not some of my best work. Again, learning lots using new materials and techniques I've never used before. But having good fun and testing out the organization and comfort of working in my revised digs. 

Actually, did a bit of knitting this week -- and now I'm hoping that I can get back onto a regular schedule so that I can resume daily knitting. I really do miss it, but just had to set everything aside to try and get my house back in order. And now spring is approaching, so I'll have to soon turn my attention to some outside chores -- the proverbial equipment maintenance and then major yard maintenance. We finally hit 70-degrees F yesterday -- our first of the year. Today it is pouring rain and the driveway is once again awash with standing puddles. Know that spring is coming because the tuffs of grass are greening and the trees are getting their spring haloes -- soon the leaves will appear. What a wonderful time of year.

Melanie, I had a friend staying a couple of days with me this week (Ladies Tea Week). This friend is an extreme hiker and cross-country skier. As I explained the photos that you posted and your athletic endeavors, her eyes lit up and she said something along the lines "oh the challenge....." Clearly she is a bird from your flock who likes to test herself against whatever physical obstacle. Such discipline and commitment on both your parts. Me..... I worry about sewing rooms and fabric scraps. 

So good to be settling back into a more normal routine so I can keep in touch with all of you. Take care and for those celebrating Easter Weekend, may you have a meaningful time with a strong dash of fun.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings. Yesterday, I put the nearly final touches on the sewing room and decided it was time to take it for a spin. Started off by making a cover for my new ironing solution. I was able to locate a needleworks store in Tennessee that sold felted wool mats cut to order. So I had one cut and yesterday, sewed up a cover for it. It is now sitting at the end of the cutting table directly behind my back as I'm sewing. I use a swivel stool, so it is wonderfully easy to spin around and press a seam or whatever and then spin back to the sewing machine. Anyway, finished up the ironing cover and then decided it was time to do a "proof of concept" I've been mulling over. As you know I cut those scads of scraps into various sizes of strips and I've been thinking that it would be interesting to incorporate a crazy quilt type of insert into the shopping bags I've also been contemplating. But the strips are really very disparate and it occurred to me that a "stained glass" window effect might be one solution to tieing it all together. So yesterday after the ironing board, I gave that a spin. Having never done this before -- either making a crazy quilt block or using strips or edging the strips with a band -- I can only consider this an experiment. Although I did a much larger block, in order to square it up when I decided to call it quits, I ended up cutting 2-3" of some of the sides. Ultimately, the block "works" but most of all, it was a learning experience and boy-oh-boy did I learn from it.
> 
> Then today, I tried making a vinyl pouch based on a candy bag. That too was an experience. Not some of my best work. Again, learning lots using new materials and techniques I've never used before. But having good fun and testing out the organization and comfort of working in my revised digs.
> 
> ...


 :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings. Yesterday, I put the nearly final touches on the sewing room and decided it was time to take it for a spin. Started off by making a cover for my new ironing solution. I was able to locate a needleworks store in Tennessee that sold felted wool mats cut to order. So I had one cut and yesterday, sewed up a cover for it. It is now sitting at the end of the cutting table directly behind my back as I'm sewing. I use a swivel stool, so it is wonderfully easy to spin around and press a seam or whatever and then spin back to the sewing machine. Anyway, finished up the ironing cover and then decided it was time to do a "proof of concept" I've been mulling over. As you know I cut those scads of scraps into various sizes of strips and I've been thinking that it would be interesting to incorporate a crazy quilt type of insert into the shopping bags I've also been contemplating. But the strips are really very disparate and it occurred to me that a "stained glass" window effect might be one solution to tieing it all together. So yesterday after the ironing board, I gave that a spin. Having never done this before -- either making a crazy quilt block or using strips or edging the strips with a band -- I can only consider this an experiment. Although I did a much larger block, in order to square it up when I decided to call it quits, I ended up cutting 2-3" of some of the sides. Ultimately, the block "works" but most of all, it was a learning experience and boy-oh-boy did I learn from it.
> 
> Then today, I tried making a vinyl pouch based on a candy bag. That too was an experience. Not some of my best work. Again, learning lots using new materials and techniques I've never used before. But having good fun and testing out the organization and comfort of working in my revised digs.
> 
> ...


The ironing mat, crazy block and pouch look great.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lucky you, with your new property!!!!! I have been working on my pots- they are in a nice sunny spot- so should do well, even into the winter. The Italian Parsley is self-seeding exceptionally well. The Rhubarb has surprised me by surviving the drought and heat of summer- I had hoped to kill off some of the crowns!!!!!!! (I have far too many, and they are taking up valuable pot space!!!)
> I have broken up the mint, it had got very root-bound- it is now in two new pots, with plenty of root room for future, I just need another saucer, and I will shift the last third. I am using oblong plastic 'dishes' as saucers, because they are all residing on my front steps.
> Come morning I should take a photo!
> I have been doing 'sort of' lace knitting, but I am sure not at all what anyone would imagine! It has however been a very welcome relief from the untangling. That BTW, I took up again last night, as I was choosing to 'watch' a very bloody film, (it got so repetitive - all the absolutely graphic guts and blown off grenade and military rifle wounds- rather unnecessary I thought- you got the picture pretty fast- and they carried on and on with it- I have no idea if all war movies are like that- this was about a Conscientious Objector- which is where I would be morally- and I wanted to 'see' it to the bitter end)I ended up allowing the sound to tell me what I needed to watch. The untangling was excellent for avoiding the images!!!! Plus the knot that I've been working on for the last four weeks, has almost been sorted. No images for that as yet!


Beautiful bag!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Beautiful bag!


Why, thank you, JanetLee! It will look better when it opens up more- but no way would I 'dress' (block) string!!!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lucky you, with your new property!!!!! I have been working on my pots- they are in a nice sunny spot- so should do well, even into the winter. The Italian Parsley is self-seeding exceptionally well. The Rhubarb has surprised me by surviving the drought and heat of summer- I had hoped to kill off some of the crowns!!!!!!! (I have far too many, and they are taking up valuable pot space!!!)
> I have broken up the mint, it had got very root-bound- it is now in two new pots, with plenty of root room for future, I just need another saucer, and I will shift the last third. I am using oblong plastic 'dishes' as saucers, because they are all residing on my front steps.
> Come morning I should take a photo!
> I have been doing 'sort of' lace knitting, but I am sure not at all what anyone would imagine! It has however been a very welcome relief from the untangling. That BTW, I took up again last night, as I was choosing to 'watch' a very bloody film, (it got so repetitive - all the absolutely graphic guts and blown off grenade and military rifle wounds- rather unnecessary I thought- you got the picture pretty fast- and they carried on and on with it- I have no idea if all war movies are like that- this was about a Conscientious Objector- which is where I would be morally- and I wanted to 'see' it to the bitter end)I ended up allowing the sound to tell me what I needed to watch. The untangling was excellent for avoiding the images!!!! Plus the knot that I've been working on for the last four weeks, has almost been sorted. No images for that as yet!


I do feel quite blessed, as long as I waited.

Your bag looks lovely--I am curious--is the twine hard on the hands? And good on you re: the knot. The very definition of persistence!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings. Yesterday, I put the nearly final touches on the sewing room and decided it was time to take it for a spin. Started off by making a cover for my new ironing solution. I was able to locate a needleworks store in Tennessee that sold felted wool mats cut to order. So I had one cut and yesterday, sewed up a cover for it. It is now sitting at the end of the cutting table directly behind my back as I'm sewing. I use a swivel stool, so it is wonderfully easy to spin around and press a seam or whatever and then spin back to the sewing machine. Anyway, finished up the ironing cover and then decided it was time to do a "proof of concept" I've been mulling over. As you know I cut those scads of scraps into various sizes of strips and I've been thinking that it would be interesting to incorporate a crazy quilt type of insert into the shopping bags I've also been contemplating. But the strips are really very disparate and it occurred to me that a "stained glass" window effect might be one solution to tieing it all together. So yesterday after the ironing board, I gave that a spin. Having never done this before -- either making a crazy quilt block or using strips or edging the strips with a band -- I can only consider this an experiment. Although I did a much larger block, in order to square it up when I decided to call it quits, I ended up cutting 2-3" of some of the sides. Ultimately, the block "works" but most of all, it was a learning experience and boy-oh-boy did I learn from it.
> 
> Then today, I tried making a vinyl pouch based on a candy bag. That too was an experience. Not some of my best work. Again, learning lots using new materials and techniques I've never used before. But having good fun and testing out the organization and comfort of working in my revised digs.
> 
> ...


All great! I have been wanting to try the stained glass effect. I crocheted a "stained glass " afghan years ago but never tried it with sewing.

Did you find the vinyl difficult sewing? I'm not sure my machine would do well with that but looks fun to try.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings. Yesterday, I put the nearly final touches on the sewing room and decided it was time to take it for a spin. Started off by making a cover for my new ironing solution. I was able to locate a needleworks store in Tennessee that sold felted wool mats cut to order. So I had one cut and yesterday, sewed up a cover for it. It is now sitting at the end of the cutting table directly behind my back as I'm sewing. I use a swivel stool, so it is wonderfully easy to spin around and press a seam or whatever and then spin back to the sewing machine. Anyway, finished up the ironing cover and then decided it was time to do a "proof of concept" I've been mulling over. As you know I cut those scads of scraps into various sizes of strips and I've been thinking that it would be interesting to incorporate a crazy quilt type of insert into the shopping bags I've also been contemplating. But the strips are really very disparate and it occurred to me that a "stained glass" window effect might be one solution to tieing it all together. So yesterday after the ironing board, I gave that a spin. Having never done this before -- either making a crazy quilt block or using strips or edging the strips with a band -- I can only consider this an experiment. Although I did a much larger block, in order to square it up when I decided to call it quits, I ended up cutting 2-3" of some of the sides. Ultimately, the block "works" but most of all, it was a learning experience and boy-oh-boy did I learn from it.
> 
> Then today, I tried making a vinyl pouch based on a candy bag. That too was an experience. Not some of my best work. Again, learning lots using new materials and techniques I've never used before. But having good fun and testing out the organization and comfort of working in my revised digs.
> 
> ...


Your ironing mat is wonderful and well thought out, DeEtta. That little pouch is adorable and I like the stained glass.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I do feel quite blessed, as long as I waited.
> 
> Your bag looks lovely--I am curious--is the twine hard on the hands? And good on you re: the knot. The very definition of persistence!


 :sm24: 
Yes, the twine is stiff, and hard to work with. I have to watch, the veins in my hands sometimes burst when I am working it. A major reason I don't make too many of them. The handle has been an interesting challenge. I sort of Tunisian Crocheted the string up from the stocking stitch edge, the i-cord idea was a definite fail. So the second handle will be different. It was a matter of making the join strong enough. It is quite comfortable to hold.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24:
> Yes, the twine is stiff, and hard to work with. I have to watch, the veins in my hands sometimes burst when I am working it. A major reason I don't make too many of them. The handle has been an interesting challenge. I sort of Tunisian Crocheted the string up from the stocking stitch edge, the i-cord idea was a definite fail. So the second handle will be different. It was a matter of making the join strong enough. It is quite comfortable to hold.


I like the bag, but I only once tried working with twine and it was definitely hard to work with, so I gave up. Your persistence is admirable.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings. Yesterday, I put the nearly final touches on the sewing room and decided it was time to take it for a spin. Started off by making a cover for my new ironing solution. I was able to locate a needleworks store in Tennessee that sold felted wool mats cut to order. So I had one cut and yesterday, sewed up a cover for it. It is now sitting at the end of the cutting table directly behind my back as I'm sewing. I use a swivel stool, so it is wonderfully easy to spin around and press a seam or whatever and then spin back to the sewing machine. Anyway, finished up the ironing cover and then decided it was time to do a "proof of concept" I've been mulling over. As you know I cut those scads of scraps into various sizes of strips and I've been thinking that it would be interesting to incorporate a crazy quilt type of insert into the shopping bags I've also been contemplating. But the strips are really very disparate and it occurred to me that a "stained glass" window effect might be one solution to tieing it all together. So yesterday after the ironing board, I gave that a spin. Having never done this before -- either making a crazy quilt block or using strips or edging the strips with a band -- I can only consider this an experiment. Although I did a much larger block, in order to square it up when I decided to call it quits, I ended up cutting 2-3" of some of the sides. Ultimately, the block "works" but most of all, it was a learning experience and boy-oh-boy did I learn from it.
> 
> Then today, I tried making a vinyl pouch based on a candy bag. That too was an experience. Not some of my best work. Again, learning lots using new materials and techniques I've never used before. But having good fun and testing out the organization and comfort of working in my revised digs.
> 
> ...


You have indeed been very busy! Love the stained glass quilt. And your ironing surface is most convenient.

And a wonderful Easter Weekend to you also.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> All great! I have been wanting to try the stained glass effect. I crocheted a "stained glass " afghan years ago but never tried it with sewing.
> 
> Did you find the vinyl difficult sewing? I'm not sure my machine would do well with that but looks fun to try.


Probably your machine will do just fine. I had problems because I used a batting with too much loft. I think a flatter batting -- maybe just a plain cotton bat would have worked much better. But what did I know!!!!! In my reading, I ran across the suggestion to assume that your sewing needle would become quickly blunted and suggested that you save that one for reuse later. That makes sense to me. I found a couple of videos on youtube that walk one through the process. It really can be quite easy, but at least with me, the first one is always a big learning experience.

As for the stained glass effect, I used a 3/4" strip of black and sewed it onto the next piece to be placed in the crazy block. So it added an extra couple of steps, but all-in-all was easy enough. I'm thinking that doing something coordinating the "stained glass leading" with the principle fabric that I plan to use with the block will work out interestingly.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Your ironing mat is wonderful and well thought out, DeEtta. That little pouch is adorable and I like the stained glass.


Barbara -- I do already love the felted wool mat. Absolutely a treat to iron on. I found a supplier who would cut to measure; so it worked out great.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Julie (lurker2) - glad the big knot is almost a memory. I can imagine the difficulty knitting with twine. Persistence. 

DeEtta (belle) - I really need to get back to my sewing table (actually the dining room table, lol). I have several maintenance sewing items and several fun sewing items (dresses for work). I love that your sewing room is done and you are starting to use it. Learning new skills, and what not to do again, is always a benefit.


Knitting update - I finished the first of two diamonds and am about a third of the way through the second one from Toni's Year Of Japanese Stitches scarf. Golden Autumn is progressing very slowly. This one is going to do me in, lol. I keep messing up the repeat and I drop stitches. Insert eye roll here. I also cast on a new gnome. I am using navy blue bamboo viscose yarn. The hat is twisted stitch single stitch cables. I am about a third of the way through the hat.

Hope all are well,

Happy Easter,

Melanie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I like the bag, but I only once tried working with twine and it was definitely hard to work with, so I gave up. Your persistence is admirable.


Thank you, Mary- I had not really thought of Persistence being one of my characteristics- maybe I will have to reassess my self-image!!!!! :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings. Yesterday, I put the nearly final touches on the sewing room and decided it was time to take it for a spin. Started off by making a cover for my new ironing solution. I was able to locate a needleworks store in Tennessee that sold felted wool mats cut to order. So I had one cut and yesterday, sewed up a cover for it. It is now sitting at the end of the cutting table directly behind my back as I'm sewing. I use a swivel stool, so it is wonderfully easy to spin around and press a seam or whatever and then spin back to the sewing machine. Anyway, finished up the ironing cover and then decided it was time to do a "proof of concept" I've been mulling over. As you know I cut those scads of scraps into various sizes of strips and I've been thinking that it would be interesting to incorporate a crazy quilt type of insert into the shopping bags I've also been contemplating. But the strips are really very disparate and it occurred to me that a "stained glass" window effect might be one solution to tieing it all together. So yesterday after the ironing board, I gave that a spin. Having never done this before -- either making a crazy quilt block or using strips or edging the strips with a band -- I can only consider this an experiment. Although I did a much larger block, in order to square it up when I decided to call it quits, I ended up cutting 2-3" of some of the sides. Ultimately, the block "works" but most of all, it was a learning experience and boy-oh-boy did I learn from it.
> 
> Then today, I tried making a vinyl pouch based on a candy bag. That too was an experience. Not some of my best work. Again, learning lots using new materials and techniques I've never used before. But having good fun and testing out the organization and comfort of working in my revised digs.
> 
> ...


It all looks great, DeEtta!

How are things coming on with your new neighbour- the one with the child?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Julie (lurker2) - glad the big knot is almost a memory. I can imagine the difficulty knitting with twine. Persistence.
> 
> DeEtta (belle) - I really need to get back to my sewing table (actually the dining room table, lol). I have several maintenance sewing items and several fun sewing items (dresses for work). I love that your sewing room is done and you are starting to use it. Learning new skills, and what not to do again, is always a benefit.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Melanie! I will be so relieved when it does just become a memory of frustration!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Have been away, will catch up.
Almost all the snow is gone!
Wishing you all a lovely day and a Happy Easter if you celebrate.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Probably your machine will do just fine. I had problems because I used a batting with too much loft. I think a flatter batting -- maybe just a plain cotton bat would have worked much better. But what did I know!!!!! In my reading, I ran across the suggestion to assume that your sewing needle would become quickly blunted and suggested that you save that one for reuse later. That makes sense to me. I found a couple of videos on youtube that walk one through the process. It really can be quite easy, but at least with me, the first one is always a big learning experience.
> 
> As for the stained glass effect, I used a 3/4" strip of black and sewed it onto the next piece to be placed in the crazy block. So it added an extra couple of steps, but all-in-all was easy enough. I'm thinking that doing something coordinating the "stained glass leading" with the principle fabric that I plan to use with the block will work out interestingly.


I have always used a traditional 100% cotton batting for anything that would have to take a lot of heat, like pot holders and the ironing/blocking board I made myself. This batting tends to be thin, so 2 layers may be needed. For sewing with cotton batting, I use a size 90 universal point needle and keep a soap sliver handy. When the needle struggles to pierce the layers of fabric and batting, manually take a couple of "stitches" in the soap sliver. I haven't found my needles getting blunt quickly, but maybe it depends on the brand of needles. My favorite is the Schmetz brand. Also learned through experience....running the sewing machine at top speed is asking for bent and broken needles, especially if doing free motion quilting. I've always been a machine piecer, haven't done any hand quilting in a long, long time, and I've been quilting since taking community education classes in 1974. I keep asking myself why I don't have a warehouse full of quilts by now.....but life always seems to intervene. Drat!

Love the stained glass look! I made a quilt using paper foundations to make floral stained glass blocks. The paper was murder to remove from the 1/4" wide black strips, and I tended to make some of the seam allowances too narrow. Once all the paper was gone, I'm afraid some of the seams may come apart, so I'm going to have to quilt the thing rather heavily. Ugh. If I could have made the blocks in the traditional crazy patch method, it would have been much better. Yours has turned out well, and you'll probably make refinements in how you make them as you go along. Should be a fun project!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> I have always used a traditional 100% cotton batting for anything that would have to take a lot of heat, like pot holders and the ironing/blocking board I made myself. This batting tends to be thin, so 2 layers may be needed. For sewing with cotton batting, I use a size 90 universal point needle and keep a soap sliver handy. When the needle struggles to pierce the layers of fabric and batting, manually take a couple of "stitches" in the soap sliver. I haven't found my needles getting blunt quickly, but maybe it depends on the brand of needles. My favorite is the Schmetz brand. Also learned through experience....running the sewing machine at top speed is asking for bent and broken needles, especially if doing free motion quilting. I've always been a machine piecer, haven't done any hand quilting in a long, long time, and I've been quilting since taking community education classes in 1974. I keep asking myself why I don't have a warehouse full of quilts by now.....but life always seems to intervene. Drat!
> 
> Love the stained glass look! I made a quilt using paper foundations to make floral stained glass blocks. The paper was murder to remove from the 1/4" wide black strips, and I tended to make some of the seam allowances too narrow. Once all the paper was gone, I'm afraid some of the seams may come apart, so I'm going to have to quilt the thing rather heavily. Ugh. If I could have made the blocks in the traditional crazy patch method, it would have been much better. Yours has turned out well, and you'll probably make refinements in how you make them as you go along. Should be a fun project!


Thanks Joyce for all the info. I haven't tried the soap sliver idea, but bet it works well. I've always used a bit of bee's wax although frankly, I rarely get dull needles unless I try using a fine needle with heavy fabrics (duh!!!). Heaven knows what I'll end up doing. Right now I think it could all be called playing around and experimenting. I've never been a quilter, but my Mom was. She favored pieced applique quilts all hand quilted and large enough for a double or larger bed. Although she did the occasional baby quilt. Since I've already got a huge number of her quilts I'm really just not interested in moving that direction, but small quilted embellishments are a possibility.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> Thanks Joyce for all the info. I haven't tried the soap sliver idea, but bet it works well. I've always used a bit of bee's wax although frankly, I rarely get dull needles unless I try using a fine needle with heavy fabrics (duh!!!). Heaven knows what I'll end up doing. Right now I think it could all be called playing around and experimenting. I've never been a quilter, but my Mom was. She favored pieced applique quilts all hand quilted and large enough for a double or larger bed. Although she did the occasional baby quilt. Since I've already got a huge number of her quilts I'm really just not interested in moving that direction, but small quilted embellishments are a possibility.


A work friend made me a quilted bag in exchange for me doing a cross stitch pattern for her.
I still have it and cherish it as she sadly passed away within a year or so of giving it to me...


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Thanks Joyce for all the info. I haven't tried the soap sliver idea, but bet it works well. I've always used a bit of bee's wax although frankly, I rarely get dull needles unless I try using a fine needle with heavy fabrics (duh!!!). Heaven knows what I'll end up doing. Right now I think it could all be called playing around and experimenting. I've never been a quilter, but my Mom was. She favored pieced applique quilts all hand quilted and large enough for a double or larger bed. Although she did the occasional baby quilt. Since I've already got a huge number of her quilts I'm really just not interested in moving that direction, but small quilted embellishments are a possibility.


Taking a few "stitches" in a soap sliver also works for other thick cotton fabrics as well. When I bought my Bernina (almost 40 years ago!), part of the introductory classes was about making towels of various sizes from cotton terry toweling yardage. 100% cotton denim and diaper fabrics can make your needle slow down, too. I've used cotton batting in small items mostly, the largest are in a couple of coats for myself. But mostly for kitchen things like hot pads, and placemats for the table. Even made a few mats to go between a hot serving dish and the table. Cotton batting is also a great insulator for lunch bags!

I've only used beeswax on thread when hand sewing. Never tried it on a sewing machine needle. Hopefully if any wax gets on the fabric, it washes out without leaving a stain. I've had a bad experience with beeswax candles overflowing onto cloth, not washing out completely and leaving a yellow stain. Ugh!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Julie -- thanks for asking about my neighbors. The good news is that things have settled down quite a bit for them and they are now in the process of relocating back to their own home. But, the really good news is that they hope to sell their home and come back and stay indefinitely. Personally, I'm hoping they can come back. We formed a really strong bond and it would be a joy for me to have them in my future life. So fingers crossed......

On a similar note, I made up this dress for the daughter. She is a very active young lady and summer is coming -- so it is time for lighter clothing and the fabric made me smile. Just got home from giving the dress to them. It didn't take long to zip it up and handling all those "bugs" was a hoot.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Julie -- thanks for asking about my neighbors. The good news is that things have settled down quite a bit for them and they are now in the process of relocating back to their own home. But, the really good news is that they hope to sell their home and come back and stay indefinitely. Personally, I'm hoping they can come back. We formed a really strong bond and it would be a joy for me to have them in my future life. So fingers crossed......
> 
> On a similar note, I made up this dress for the daughter. She is a very active young lady and summer is coming -- so it is time for lighter clothing and the fabric made me smile. Just got home from giving the dress to them. It didn't take long to zip it up and handling all those "bugs" was a hoot.


What a cute little dress. :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Have been away, will catch up.
> Almost all the snow is gone!
> Wishing you all a lovely day and a Happy Easter if you celebrate.


Glad you are almost beyond the snow!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Julie -- thanks for asking about my neighbors. The good news is that things have settled down quite a bit for them and they are now in the process of relocating back to their own home. But, the really good news is that they hope to sell their home and come back and stay indefinitely. Personally, I'm hoping they can come back. We formed a really strong bond and it would be a joy for me to have them in my future life. So fingers crossed......
> 
> On a similar note, I made up this dress for the daughter. She is a very active young lady and summer is coming -- so it is time for lighter clothing and the fabric made me smile. Just got home from giving the dress to them. It didn't take long to zip it up and handling all those "bugs" was a hoot.


What a delightful dress! 
I will keep my fingers crossed, too, for you DeEtta! It would be great to have them living next door long term- hope it all works out!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> Julie -- thanks for asking about my neighbors. The good news is that things have settled down quite a bit for them and they are now in the process of relocating back to their own home. But, the really good news is that they hope to sell their home and come back and stay indefinitely. Personally, I'm hoping they can come back. We formed a really strong bond and it would be a joy for me to have them in my future life. So fingers crossed......
> 
> On a similar note, I made up this dress for the daughter. She is a very active young lady and summer is coming -- so it is time for lighter clothing and the fabric made me smile. Just got home from giving the dress to them. It didn't take long to zip it up and handling all those "bugs" was a hoot.


DeEtta, that dress is just adorable!!! 
Hope they will become your new neighbors :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Geebart (Jun 2, 2014)

That makes me want to sew again- almost. Yesterday, I thought of all the Easter dresses my mother made for 4 daughters. She said she thought of it too.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Geebart said:


> That makes me want to sew again- almost. Yesterday, I thought of all the Easter dresses my mother made for 4 daughters. She said she thought of it too.


I have very happy memories of the dresses my mom made for me, too. :sm02: She also used a lot of interesting prints, my favorite was "the hanger dress". Little hangers tossed all over the fabric.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Julie -- thanks for asking about my neighbors. The good news is that things have settled down quite a bit for them and they are now in the process of relocating back to their own home. But, the really good news is that they hope to sell their home and come back and stay indefinitely. Personally, I'm hoping they can come back. We formed a really strong bond and it would be a joy for me to have them in my future life. So fingers crossed......
> 
> On a similar note, I made up this dress for the daughter. She is a very active young lady and summer is coming -- so it is time for lighter clothing and the fabric made me smile. Just got home from giving the dress to them. It didn't take long to zip it up and handling all those "bugs" was a hoot.


Great little dress DeEtta. I hope your new family comes back. It is nice to have pleasant neighbors.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I hope all who celebrate had a nice Easter. We had several family members all together at my in-laws - four generations and a dog.

Knitting update: I worked on Star of Bruce during the drive to the in-laws so have been able to get another four rows done. Golden Autumn is in the process of being frogged. I was not happy with the fabric I was getting - too loose. So I will cast on again using even smaller needles. The first try was done with US 1.5 / 2.5mm for the stockinette section and US 3 / 3.25mm for the lace part. My yarn is light lace weight at 825 yards per 60 grams. I am about halfway through the gnome hat. Plans are to make two, one blue and one pink, Gneville and Gnancy. I will cast on for Gnancy's hat (pink) once I finish Gneville's hat (blue).

Hope all are well,

Melanie


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> I have very happy memories of the dresses my mom made for me, too. :sm02: She also used a lot of interesting prints, my favorite was "the hanger dress". Little hangers tossed all over the fabric.


I remember the dresses, skirts and blouses made out of "flour" or "seed" sacks. Made for some interesting garments.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

My Mom sewed for me and my brother.
One dress is still very vivid in my memory.
It was peach coloured cotton with the waistband trimmed with a woven trim of tiny peaches.
I recall being at school and standing at the front of the class while my classmates counted the peaches...


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

:sm15: :sm15: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Try 2 almond & 1 current 73% dark chocolate bars. I am sharing with mom, so no guilt!

I got the 73% because they have a dark and fruit flavor that higher or lower percentages don't seem to match. Trader Joe's, Fresh Thyme have comparable chocolate. :sm24: 

No cheep bunnies this year.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> :sm15: :sm15: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Try 2 almond & 1 current 73% dark chocolate bars. I am sharing with mom, so no guilt!
> 
> I got the 73% because they have a dark and fruit flavor that higher or lower percentages don't seem to match. Trader Joe's, Fresh Thyme have comparable chocolate. :sm24:
> 
> No cheep bunnies this year.


Had to smile, hubby likes the marshmallow peeps. Ick.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I remember the dresses, skirts and blouses made out of "flour" or "seed" sacks. Made for some interesting garments.


Among the booklets of patterns mom gave me when Dad died, was a little booklet of instructions on how to use the cloth bags of various sizes for clothing and items for the home. She would have been too young at the time to use this booklet, so it must have been her mother's. I smile just thinking of it!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> My Mom sewed for me and my brother.
> One dress is still very vivid in my memory.
> It was peach coloured cotton with the waistband trimmed with a woven trim of tiny peaches.
> I recall being at school and standing at the front of the class while my classmates counted the peaches...


Oh my......


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Had to smile, hubby likes the marshmallow peeps. Ick.


I don't care for them, either. My hubby showed me a photo he saw somewhere online of "marshmallow treats" made in China and sold in a dollar store. They were supposed to look like the familiar Peeps, but they were all distorted and misshaped, rather scary looking!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Julie -- thanks for asking about my neighbors. The good news is that things have settled down quite a bit for them and they are now in the process of relocating back to their own home. But, the really good news is that they hope to sell their home and come back and stay indefinitely. Personally, I'm hoping they can come back. We formed a really strong bond and it would be a joy for me to have them in my future life. So fingers crossed......
> 
> On a similar note, I made up this dress for the daughter. She is a very active young lady and summer is coming -- so it is time for lighter clothing and the fabric made me smile. Just got home from giving the dress to them. It didn't take long to zip it up and handling all those "bugs" was a hoot.


The dress is adorable. Re: flour sack dresses, I had my first grade school photo taken in one my grandmother made for me. I have the picture somewhere. I'll have to try and find it. I remember when I put it on, she thought the neckline was too low, so she added a little tab across the front to make it more modest. :sm02:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The dress is adorable. Re: flour sack dresses, I had my first grade school photo taken in one my grandmother made for me. I have the picture somewhere. I'll have to try and find it. I remember when I put it on, she thought the neckline was too low, so she added a little tab across the front to make it more modest. :sm02:


I would sure enjoy seeing the photo of that dress! I've always been on the petite side, when little my mom was always altering or modifying store-bought clothes for me. Sure wish I had photos of some of those dresses. Even now, I have no interest in ready-to-wear because of all the alterations I'd have to do to make it fit comfortably...and modestly. It would take less time to buy the fabric, cut it out, and sew it up. So that's what I do! I have a box I'm filling up with sewing projects ready to sew, kit fashion, to take to my son's house during the summer break when I'm with grandson all day. I can trade off between knitting, sewing, reading etc. I have the same box of "kits" of knit and crochet projects too. But I'm especially happy that I can pack up my heavy sewing machine in a roller cart and get some of that done during the summer. Hoping to work my way to the quilts before summer is over. Working on all these projects sure makes for a fun summer for me. Of course, it helps that little grandson is old enough to occupy himself most of the day. Not so when he was a baby and toddler.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Julie -- thanks for asking about my neighbors. The good news is that things have settled down quite a bit for them and they are now in the process of relocating back to their own home. But, the really good news is that they hope to sell their home and come back and stay indefinitely. Personally, I'm hoping they can come back. We formed a really strong bond and it would be a joy for me to have them in my future life. So fingers crossed......
> 
> On a similar note, I made up this dress for the daughter. She is a very active young lady and summer is coming -- so it is time for lighter clothing and the fabric made me smile. Just got home from giving the dress to them. It didn't take long to zip it up and handling all those "bugs" was a hoot.


Such a cute dress, DeEtta, I'm sure she loved it. I do hope they come back. Your generous act of having them stay in your mother's house will be repaid for years as you watch her grow.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Geebart said:


> That makes me want to sew again- almost. Yesterday, I thought of all the Easter dresses my mother made for 4 daughters. She said she thought of it too.


My grandmother made all our Easter dresses, too. Matching the pattern but a different fabric.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> I remember the dresses, skirts and blouses made out of "flour" or "seed" sacks. Made for some interesting garments.


My husband grew up relatively poor. Keep in mind that they had money for horses and rode in parades in their fancy duds. They had a dairy, ranch and hay fields and made everything. When he was old enough, he went to work to buy his own clothes and not wear the flour sack shirts anymore.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> I would sure enjoy seeing the photo of that dress! I've always been on the petite side, when little my mom was always altering or modifying store-bought clothes for me. Sure wish I had photos of some of those dresses. Even now, I have no interest in ready-to-wear because of all the alterations I'd have to do to make it fit comfortably...and modestly. It would take less time to buy the fabric, cut it out, and sew it up. So that's what I do! I have a box I'm filling up with sewing projects ready to sew, kit fashion, to take to my son's house during the summer break when I'm with grandson all day. I can trade off between knitting, sewing, reading etc. I have the same box of "kits" of knit and crochet projects too. But I'm especially happy that I can pack up my heavy sewing machine in a roller cart and get some of that done during the summer. Hoping to work my way to the quilts before summer is over. Working on all these projects sure makes for a fun summer for me. Of course, it helps that little grandson is old enough to occupy himself most of the day. Not so when he was a baby and toddler.


That sounds like a great plan, Joyce. After sewing a lot in my past, I just can't get up the desire to do it anymore, other than repairs or sewing in hems.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> I would sure enjoy seeing the photo of that dress! I've always been on the petite side, when little my mom was always altering or modifying store-bought clothes for me. Sure wish I had photos of some of those dresses. Even now, I have no interest in ready-to-wear because of all the alterations I'd have to do to make it fit comfortably...and modestly. It would take less time to buy the fabric, cut it out, and sew it up. So that's what I do! I have a box I'm filling up with sewing projects ready to sew, kit fashion, to take to my son's house during the summer break when I'm with grandson all day. I can trade off between knitting, sewing, reading etc. I have the same box of "kits" of knit and crochet projects too. But I'm especially happy that I can pack up my heavy sewing machine in a roller cart and get some of that done during the summer. Hoping to work my way to the quilts before summer is over. Working on all these projects sure makes for a fun summer for me. Of course, it helps that little grandson is old enough to occupy himself most of the day. Not so when he was a baby and toddler.


I'll write myself a note to look. Your sewing plan sounds great! I make a lot of my own skirts and need to get out the summer clothes and see what still fits. I don't have a place to set up my machine yet but that's on the top of my list to do.

I tilled the garden space today, and I'm tired. But I'm glad to have it done and now I can plan out where everything else goes. A few plants and seeds went in today, lots of squash, kohlrabi, dill, basil, chile peppers, tomatoes. Now I hope they grow well. :sm02:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I'll write myself a note to look. Your sewing plan sounds great! I make a lot of my own skirts and need to get out the summer clothes and see what still fits. I don't have a place to set up my machine yet but that's on the top of my list to do.
> 
> I tilled the garden space today, and I'm tired. But I'm glad to have it done and now I can plan out where everything else goes. A few plants and seeds went in today, lots of squash, kohlrabi, dill, basil, chile peppers, tomatoes. Now I hope they grow well. :sm02:


Good luck with your garden. We have everything planted as of yesterday. What do you do with kohlrabi?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Good luck with your garden. We have everything planted as of yesterday. What do you do with kohlrabi?


I eat it raw in salad, have shredded it and added it to coleslaw, and it's tasty roasted or in soup, too. It's like a mild turnip flavor for those who don't know.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I eat it raw in salad, have shredded it and added it to coleslaw, and it's tasty roasted or in soup, too. It's like a mild turnip flavor for those who don't know.


Thanks! It's one of the foods that was listed in my report of foods that are good with my dna profile. I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That sounds like a great plan, Joyce. After sewing a lot in my past, I just can't get up the desire to do it anymore, other than repairs or sewing in hems.


I remember feeling sad when my mother, an excellent and prolific crocheter, told me she just didn't want to do it any more. Her arthritis and eyesight were probably what discouraged her, but she had made so many gorgeous things with crochet hook and thread, I was sad to see her stop. I get frustrated with myself because at this stage of my life, I had expected to have oodles of time for such things. Try to fit in as much as I can, but it's not like I can spend a whole day doing a project I love. That's the main reason I got the sewing machine tote, just couldn't stand it any longer! Still enjoy making my clothes, and with some fabulous fabric I found at my favorite charity thrift store, I'm anxious to dive in. Some of my clothes, like pants, I have to replace more often....but some I keep for a very long time. Fortunately, there is a high turnover in my church congregation (we are a college area), so if I pull out something 20 years old to wear on Sunday, almost no one knows!!! And yes, my wool skirts have been going strong that long...and still counting. :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> I remember feeling sad when my mother, an excellent and prolific crocheter, told me she just didn't want to do it any more. Her arthritis and eyesight were probably what discouraged her, but she had made so many gorgeous things with crochet hook and thread, I was sad to see her stop. I get frustrated with myself because at this stage of my life, I had expected to have oodles of time for such things. Try to fit in as much as I can, but it's not like I can spend a whole day doing a project I love. That's the main reason I got the sewing machine tote, just couldn't stand it any longer! Still enjoy making my clothes, and with some fabulous fabric I found at my favorite charity thrift store, I'm anxious to dive in. Some of my clothes, like pants, I have to replace more often....but some I keep for a very long time. Fortunately, there is a high turnover in my church congregation (we are a college area), so if I pull out something 20 years old to wear on Sunday, almost no one knows!!! And yes, my wool skirts have been going strong that long...and still counting. :sm02:


????????????. Good for you! I do not think I have anything but sweatpants that are over 20 years old. This last move saw me getting rid of all the clothes I just don't wear any more. Like all those office clothes from when I worked in a bank. 
Just do not need them.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> ????????????. Good for you! I do not think I have anything but sweatpants that are over 20 years old. This last move saw me getting rid of all the clothes I just don't wear any more. Like all those office clothes from when I worked in a bank.
> Just do not need them.


I don't keep everything from way back when. Just the ones I really love. I kept one business suit, for just in case, since I can't just go out and buy one if I would need it for some reason. Some things do eventually wear out and have to be replaced. Some things just last longer than others. But on the whole, every piece of clothing I have is something I like, it fits, it is easy to take care of. If not, it doesn't stay around.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> I remember feeling sad when my mother, an excellent and prolific crocheter, told me she just didn't want to do it any more. Her arthritis and eyesight were probably what discouraged her, but she had made so many gorgeous things with crochet hook and thread, I was sad to see her stop. I get frustrated with myself because at this stage of my life, I had expected to have oodles of time for such things. Try to fit in as much as I can, but it's not like I can spend a whole day doing a project I love. That's the main reason I got the sewing machine tote, just couldn't stand it any longer! Still enjoy making my clothes, and with some fabulous fabric I found at my favorite charity thrift store, I'm anxious to dive in. Some of my clothes, like pants, I have to replace more often....but some I keep for a very long time. Fortunately, there is a high turnover in my church congregation (we are a college area), so if I pull out something 20 years old to wear on Sunday, almost no one knows!!! And yes, my wool skirts have been going strong that long...and still counting. :sm02:


I'm so happy you got that tote to take your sewing machine with you. Back in the days when I would shop at Victoria's Secret, I bought a black lounging outfit for winter, nice velour pants and a pullover top that makes you think more of a wooly look. I must have bought it in the early 90's. I still love and wear it around the house in winter, it is just so comfy and I don't look like I'm in pj's. And, ????, it still fits!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I finished the shawl I was trying to finish on our trip home from Ohio. Blocked it a few days again and will post a picture later. Now, I’m onto a sweater and cowl. Somehow, I’m not happy making just one thing. Probably takes me longer that way but it’s what works for me.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I'm so happy you got that tote to take your sewing machine with you. Back in the days when I would shop at Victoria's Secret, I bought a black lounging outfit for winter, nice velour pants and a pullover top that makes you think more of a wooly look. I must have bought it in the early 90's. I still love and wear it around the house in winter, it is just so comfy and I don't look like I'm in pj's. And, ????, it still fits!


Gee, that's not the kind of outfit I think of when Victoria's Secret comes to mind! You can tell I'm not a shopper there..... :sm12:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I'm so happy you got that tote to take your sewing machine with you. Back in the days when I would shop at Victoria's Secret, I bought a black lounging outfit for winter, nice velour pants and a pullover top that makes you think more of a wooly look. I must have bought it in the early 90's. I still love and wear it around the house in winter, it is just so comfy and I don't look like I'm in pj's. And, ????, it still fits!


Interesting, I had one of those also! But one of my SILs borrowed it and never returned it. Ah well, such is life.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> Gee, that's not the kind of outfit I think of when Victoria's Secret comes to mind! You can tell I'm not a shopper there..... :sm12:


But you don't know what was underneath! ????


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> Gee, that's not the kind of outfit I think of when Victoria's Secret comes to mind! You can tell I'm not a shopper there..... :sm12:


But you don't know what was underneath! ????


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Here is the shawl I recently finished. It is asymmetrical. I used Malabrigo yarn originally purchased for another project. I am sure there is enough left for socks, if I ever want to make some.

It is a free pattern on Ravelry. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/afetos


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Here is the shawl I recently finished. It is asymmetrical. I used Malabrigo yarn originally purchased for another project. I am sure there is enough left for socks, if I ever want to make some.
> 
> It is a free pattern on Ravelry. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/afetos


Drool! I have some solid yarn that didn't make it in my 3 storage bins... so I wouldn't lose my stash before getting to work with ANY of it (including my beginning bobbin lace kit and books of same).

I've downloaded from the link provided... THANKS!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Here is the shawl I recently finished. It is asymmetrical. I used Malabrigo yarn originally purchased for another project. I am sure there is enough left for socks, if I ever want to make some.
> 
> It is a free pattern on Ravelry. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/afetos


That is lovely, Barbara. The darker colors over the white top looks good together.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

My mother, born in Kentucky, 1922; was the last person born in her family's log cabin.
She wore beautifully sewn "flour sack" dresses as a girl.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

brain56 said:


> My mother, born in Kentucky, 1922; was the last person born in her family's log cabin.
> She wore beautifully sewn "flour sack" dresses as a girl.


Do you have pictures left? Would love to see them.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Lovely shawl


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Drool! I have some solid yarn that didn't make it in my 3 storage bins... so I wouldn't lose my stash before getting to work with ANY of it (including my beginning bobbin lace kit and books of same).
> 
> I've downloaded from the link provided... THANKS!


You are welcome, Karen. I didn't even use a full skein of each color b


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> That is lovely, Barbara. The darker colors over the white top looks good together.


Thanks, JanetLee. I wondered what I would wear it with and liked the white top, too.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Jimmy'swife said:


> Lovely shawl


Thank you!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Babalou said:


> But you don't know what was underneath! ????


True! And if there was nothing underneath, I definately don't want to know! :sm12:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Here is the shawl I recently finished. It is asymmetrical. I used Malabrigo yarn originally purchased for another project. I am sure there is enough left for socks, if I ever want to make some.
> 
> It is a free pattern on Ravelry. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/afetos


Did you use 2 yarns, or is it all on the same ball/skein?


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> True! And if there was nothing underneath, I definately don't want to know! :sm12:


Haha!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> Did you use 2 yarns, or is it all on the same ball/skein?


It's two different yarns. Solid for the lace and variegated for the garter bands.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Babalou said:


> It's two different yarns. Solid for the lace and variegated for the garter bands.


You chose very good colors to use for each of the sections. I'm not quite at the point of trusting myself to make choices like that yet!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Here is the shawl I recently finished. It is asymmetrical. I used Malabrigo yarn originally purchased for another project. I am sure there is enough left for socks, if I ever want to make some.
> 
> It is a free pattern on Ravelry. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/afetos


Lovely shawl Barbara. Malabrigo has some pretty yarns.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Here is the shawl I recently finished. It is asymmetrical. I used Malabrigo yarn originally purchased for another project. I am sure there is enough left for socks, if I ever want to make some.
> 
> It is a free pattern on Ravelry. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/afetos


That is lovely, so elegant.

I finished the baby blanket and need to weave in ends and wash. I'll confess that I got a bit bored by the end, so perhaps that means I'm ready to go back to something challenging. I'll get a picture before sending it on its way.

Today I got the rest of the garden planted, and it's raining gently, just in time to water everything well. Now I wait to see how it grows. :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That is lovely, so elegant.
> 
> I finished the baby blanket and need to weave in ends and wash. I'll confess that I got a bit bored by the end, so perhaps that means I'm ready to go back to something challenging. I'll get a picture before sending it on its way.
> 
> Today I got the rest of the garden planted, and it's raining gently, just in time to water everything well. Now I wait to see how it grows. :sm02:


Good for you about your garden. I have peppers and tomatoes transplanted. And have planted potatoes, corn, onions, zucchini and corn. Still have the carrots, beets, spinach, etc., left to do.

And that is in addition to also dethatching the yard. Which I am doing in sections. So much deep moss I am dealing with. Hubby puts down the iron, etc., I wait a few days and start raking out the dead stuff. In some places the dead stuff is over an inch thick. But the good part is the first part is greening up with grass real nice, so I am hoping the rest will also. However, an acre yard is a lot to do. Good exercise though. ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just dawned on me - I've not been getting notifications for the Lace Party- I am three pages behind!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Here is the shawl I recently finished. It is asymmetrical. I used Malabrigo yarn originally purchased for another project. I am sure there is enough left for socks, if I ever want to make some.
> 
> It is a free pattern on Ravelry. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/afetos


That looks just right for some yarn I bought a few months back, I hope you don't mind if I note it in my Ravelry library!?!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Good for you about your garden. I have peppers and tomatoes transplanted. And have planted potatoes, corn, onions, zucchini and corn. Still have the carrots, beets, spinach, etc., left to do.
> 
> And that is in addition to also dethatching the yard. Which I am doing in sections. So much deep moss I am dealing with. Hubby puts down the iron, etc., I wait a few days and start raking out the dead stuff. In some places the dead stuff is over an inch thick. But the good part is the first part is greening up with grass real nice, so I am hoping the rest will also. However, an acre yard is a lot to do. Good exercise though. ????


I had a lot of moss to remove to plant a few flower seeds. But it was just sitting on top, could peel it up like peeling an orange. Mentioned to a cousin who is an electrician that we get a lot of low flying lightning (like shooting right along the peak of our roof) and strikes. We've had a lot of damage to electrical circuits and appliances. Aggravating. The cousin's response was "you must have a LOT of iron in the soil to attract that much lightning". Never heard of that before, interesting. After that, I was talking to a computer repair man at the local big box office supply store, who happens to live a few blocks from me. I suspected damage to the CPU due to lightning passing too close. He said he bought the house he now lives in because it had lightening rods. Sure wish we had them......

Something to think about when spreading that iron. May not want to get it too close to your house if you have much lightening in your area.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> I had a lot of moss to remove to plant a few flower seeds. But it was just sitting on top, could peel it up like peeling an orange. Mentioned to a cousin who is an electrician that we get a lot of low flying lightning (like shooting right along the peak of our roof) and strikes. We've had a lot of damage to electrical circuits and appliances. Aggravating. The cousin's response was "you must have a LOT of iron in the soil to attract that much lightning". Never heard of that before, interesting. After that, I was talking to a computer repair man at the local big box office supply store, who happens to live a few blocks from me. I suspected damage to the CPU due to lightning passing too close. He said he bought the house he now lives in because it had lightening rods. Sure wish we had them......
> 
> Something to think about when spreading that iron. May not want to get it too close to your house if you have much lightening in your area.


Now this brings back memories! The house I grew up in was located on top of a hill that was mostly iron. How do I know? Because the area was stripped mined for iron many many years ago. The hill was never touched, too far down. Anyway, there were many times we could not go into the kitchen when we were having storms with lightening. There was an electrical outlet on the north side balanced out by one on the south side. You could stand in the door way and watch it cross the room. Honest! Plus there was a few times when my brother was a baby, Margaret would be standing in the outside door frame watching the storm and they would be kissed by lightening. Explains a lot I have sometimes thought! And the really weird part? Her father, my grandfather was struck and killed by lightening and a few years later my brother was born on that date, and three years later so was I! My GF was plowing a field, saw the storm coming. Left the tractor in the field and headed for the house. He was struck in the middle of the field, nothing else around. Yes, I have a weird family history.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Good for you about your garden. I have peppers and tomatoes transplanted. And have planted potatoes, corn, onions, zucchini and corn. Still have the carrots, beets, spinach, etc., left to do.
> 
> And that is in addition to also dethatching the yard. Which I am doing in sections. So much deep moss I am dealing with. Hubby puts down the iron, etc., I wait a few days and start raking out the dead stuff. In some places the dead stuff is over an inch thick. But the good part is the first part is greening up with grass real nice, so I am hoping the rest will also. However, an acre yard is a lot to do. Good exercise though. ????


I hadn't planned on having potatoes but seems I might even so...my mother gave me a rose cutting, and I put it in a pot with a potato to try that method of rooting. It seems the rose died, but I think the potato has sprouted! I'm going to put it in the garden and see what happens. Heh.

My wrist and hand are stiff and sore; I need to get some exercise in to make them stronger. The garden takes very different movements than knitting and crochet.

To kill off the grass in the garden space, I put a dark tarp down but of course roots had to be lifted. I'm sure that will be a process that will take a while. I doubt I got them all in one go, but in a couple of years, I should have the garden as I want it.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Congrats on a finished project Sorlena. Nice timing on the rain.

You do keep active and busy JanetLee (run4fittness) - good for you!

Joyce, I am sure that lightning rods are fairly easy to add to your home. No idea of the cost though.

Grass killing - a coworker had some dollar weed taking over in his yard. So he spread weed killer. Apparently he did not buy the broad-leaf type as his grass was decimated too. He spent last weekend laying sod. 

Grass in the garden - some vineyards plant grass between the grape vines to force the grape plant to make deeper roots. This is supposed to help the grape plant survive when there is less rain. I don't know how well it works but thought it was interesting. 

Knitting update: Golden Autumn has been completely frogged and the yarn has been rewound. I plan to cast on again sometime in the next few days. In the meantime I have been working on Star of Bruce. Currently there are 448 stitches per round. The pattern increases sixteen stitches every other round. I am on row 113 out of 163 rows. By the time I get to the bind off the rows are going to be loooong. I am unsure if the pattern will make points or will be just a circle. I want points so will have to do some research, or make a swatch of the final rows. 

Hope all are well,

Melanie


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I hadn't planned on having potatoes but seems I might even so...my mother gave me a rose cutting, and I put it in a pot with a potato to try that method of rooting. It seems the rose died, but I think the potato has sprouted! I'm going to put it in the garden and see what happens. Heh.
> 
> My wrist and hand are stiff and sore; I need to get some exercise in to make them stronger. The garden takes very different movements than knitting and crochet.
> 
> To kill off the grass in the garden space, I put a dark tarp down but of course roots had to be lifted. I'm sure that will be a process that will take a while. I doubt I got them all in one go, but in a couple of years, I should have the garden as I want it.


Yes, gardening and yard work are a lot different movements from crafting. Thank goodness for the magnetic bracelets. They help me a lot.

My vegetable garden is as big as it is going to get. Now it is just a matter of harvesting rocks as I work in the garden and building up the soil. With this having been a major glacier region, the soil is very poor and rocky. Plus there were a lot of mima mounds on the property.

And with the poor soil and the pine trees, the ground definitely needs to be sweetened, a lot! But, it does get me outside and moving around. I think it would take a crew of four the better part of a week to get all the moss pulled , but with me doing 90% of it, it will take a lot longer. Plus it needs to be gone over several times. Lots of layers of moss to pull up. But the first area is starting to fill in with grass, so it will be worth it. I know I will not get the whole yard done this summer, it dries out in July and everything just turns brown. No need to work on it then. But, I will get as much done as I can.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Congrats on a finished project Sorlena. Nice timing on the rain.
> 
> You do keep active and busy JanetLee (run4fittness) - good for you!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Melanie. Keeps me busy at times.

Will the pattern for the Star of Bruce be released any time soon? I have not been able to find it.

Frogging and rewinding can really be quite the chore. I find myself doing the frogging while walking all over the house and letting the yarn lay out in lines. And then when I rewind it, I just follow it back to the beginning. I realize it sounds weird, but it works for me. And thankfully, CeCe, my girl kitty, is not at all interested in playing with the yarn. But then, she never really has been. ????


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> You chose very good colors to use for each of the sections. I'm not quite at the point of trusting myself to make choices like that yet!


Thanks, Joyce. I originally intended to make the Lindisfarne shawl pattern but it was far more complicated that I was willing to try.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Lovely shawl Barbara. Malabrigo has some pretty yarns.


Thanks, Melanie. Not only is it pretty but nice to work with, too.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> That is lovely, so elegant.
> 
> I finished the baby blanket and need to weave in ends and wash. I'll confess that I got a bit bored by the end, so perhaps that means I'm ready to go back to something challenging. I'll get a picture before sending it on its way.
> 
> Today I got the rest of the garden planted, and it's raining gently, just in time to water everything well. Now I wait to see how it grows. :sm02:


Thanks, Sorlenna. We have some critter mincing on our spinach and twice something has dug upour cucumber seeds for a snack.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That looks just right for some yarn I bought a few months back, I hope you don't mind if I note it in my Ravelry library!?!


Go for it, Julie. Plus, it's a free pattern.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Now this brings back memories! The house I grew up in was located on top of a hill that was mostly iron. How do I know? Because the area was stripped mined for iron many many years ago. The hill was never touched, too far down. Anyway, there were many times we could not go into the kitchen when we were having storms with lightening. There was an electrical outlet on the north side balanced out by one on the south side. You could stand in the door way and watch it cross the room. Honest! Plus there was a few times when my brother was a baby, Margaret would be standing in the outside door frame watching the storm and they would be kissed by lightening. Explains a lot I have sometimes thought! And the really weird part? Her father, my grandfather was struck and killed by lightening and a few years later my brother was born on that date, and three years later so was I! My GF was plowing a field, saw the storm coming. Left the tractor in the field and headed for the house. He was struck in the middle of the field, nothing else around. Yes, I have a weird family history.


Wow, that's an incredible story and history. I'm not familiar with the term "kissed by lightning".


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Now this brings back memories! The house I grew up in was located on top of a hill that was mostly iron. How do I know? Because the area was stripped mined for iron many many years ago. The hill was never touched, too far down. Anyway, there were many times we could not go into the kitchen when we were having storms with lightening. There was an electrical outlet on the north side balanced out by one on the south side. You could stand in the door way and watch it cross the room. Honest! Plus there was a few times when my brother was a baby, Margaret would be standing in the outside door frame watching the storm and they would be kissed by lightening. Explains a lot I have sometimes thought! And the really weird part? Her father, my grandfather was struck and killed by lightening and a few years later my brother was born on that date, and three years later so was I! My GF was plowing a field, saw the storm coming. Left the tractor in the field and headed for the house. He was struck in the middle of the field, nothing else around. Yes, I have a weird family history.


Well, I wouldn't say weird. Interesting for sure. My hubby grew up a few miles north of here. They moved often, at his mother's insistence. In one place they lived, he was in the basement when thunder and lightening fired up. He was sitting down and instinctively lifted his feet up just in time to see a large stream of electricity fly from one side of the room to the other side, right under his feet! He may not be aware of where the electrical outlets were now, it was a long time ago. But he sure remembers it clearly! On the local TV news, they will actually send out thunderstorm/lightening storm alerts to cell phones. It's dangerous stuff here. There was a major golf tournament here for many years (I think they moved to a different location a few years ago, not too sure). Never failed, on one of the days of the event there would be severe thunderstorm warnings and people would have to be quickly gotten to safe shelter.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Thanks, Melanie. Keeps me busy at times.
> 
> Will the pattern for the Star of Bruce be released any time soon? I have not been able to find it.
> 
> Frogging and rewinding can really be quite the chore. I find myself doing the frogging while walking all over the house and letting the yarn lay out in lines. And then when I rewind it, I just follow it back to the beginning. I realize it sounds weird, but it works for me. And thankfully, CeCe, my girl kitty, is not at all interested in playing with the yarn. But then, she never really has been. ????


I like your idea of walking around while frogging - keeps the tangles to a minimum.

Star of Bruce was the last pattern released for Shawlmas but only on MMario's io.groups forum. I am the first person (as far as I know) to knit it. I am finding a few errors, missing chart symbols, and am making an errata file. I'll update the io.groups forum once done. For a while he started to only release patterns on Ravelry that had been test knitted. This might be why you cannot find it. Also, he passed away the following day. So sad. After I am done and have all the errata I'll send you a copy of the pattern (or the link to the pattern). It is a free pattern.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Wow, that's an incredible story and history. I'm not familiar with the term "kissed by lightning".


Not a direct strike, but more on the fringes. Imagine a doorway with lightening dancing around the edges with small tendrils going out from it. That is basically what happened to them. The barest ends touched them, but not a direct strike. That was one of the things we three kids liked to watch also. I have never been bothered by lightening. Even the time it struck the huge maple tree outside my bedroom window. Too busy oohing and ahhing I think.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I like your idea of walking around while frogging - keeps the tangles to a minimum.
> 
> Star of Bruce was the last pattern released for Shawlmas but only on MMario's io.groups forum. I am the first person (as far as I know) to knit it. I am finding a few errors, missing chart symbols, and am making an errata file. I'll update the io.groups forum once done. For a while he started to only release patterns on Ravelry that had been test knitted. This might be why you cannot find it. Also, he passed away the following day. So sad. After I am done and have all the errata I'll send you a copy of the pattern (or the link to the pattern). It is a free pattern.


Thanks, I would like that!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Go for it, Julie. Plus, it's a free pattern.


 :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hi everyone! Hope you had a good week and will have a wonderful weekend. No yard work today. Hubby put down more moss killer yesterday and will most like be ready for raking out tomorrow, Sunday at the latest. That is seriously hard work. But today is way too windy to do anything like that.

Most of the garden planted, space left for the second "crop" of corn, carrots, beets, etc.

Knitting on a C2C baby blanket. Almost finished with it. Also crocheting another set of curtains. Finally have all the materials and needles for hubby's cardigan. Just need to reprint the charts with the larger paper I purchased today.

Enjoy your weekend everyone!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm the same! I'll sew fabric for days but somehow sewing up knitting is super fiddly. I prefer working top down with sweaters and shirts but decided to give this one a go as I like the lace on the back. I'm not sure it's my style really but I guess I'll find out!
> https://www.berroco.com/sites/default/files/downloads/patterns/Berroco_Marsh-Tee_v3.pdf


Oh, I want to try that one too. I believe they are running a KAL on Ravelry for them both.

Ps - hi girls (and guys)! I must have deleted my last email notification with out ever coming online to check on the Lace Party. It's been a couple weeks at least. 
And it is Sock Madness so I've been busy knitting a couple socks.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Mel, you never cease to amaze me with all that you do and knit. That had to be thrilling to see the launch and meet an astronaut. I need to talk my sisters into taking vacations in the US to see things like that. They are going on a cruise at the end of the year and I have no desire to go with them. Besides no money....

Everyone’s projects are gorgeous.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Greetings Everyone. Been in the sewing room this week and have now made a full set of little girls dresses size 1 through 6. I think I shared the Size 1 in lavender with you. Here are the size 2-6 sizes all in a row. Now it is time to turn my attention elsewhere for awhile. Actually, had a couple of evenings where I got to sit down and do some knitting. Can't believe the end of April is almost upon us. Where did it go??????


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings Everyone. Been in the sewing room this week and have now made a full set of little girls dresses size 1 through 6. I think I shared the Size 1 in lavender with you. Here are the size 2-6 sizes all in a row. Now it is time to turn my attention elsewhere for awhile. Actually, had a couple of evenings where I got to sit down and do some knitting. Can't believe the end of April is almost upon us. Where did it go??????


Lovely dresses. Are they for sale or gifts?


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

We are contemplating putting them up on Etsy. A friend is developing a page and these will become inventory. For me, the exercise is to reduce a bit of the fabric I have on hand. But there are really kind of cute and i've enjoyed doing them.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> We are contemplating putting them up on Etsy. A friend is developing a page and these will become inventory. For me, the exercise is to reduce a bit of the fabric I have on hand. But there are really kind of cute and i've enjoyed doing them.


They are very cute, DeEtta. Love the one with the horses.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

The dresses are adorable!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The dresses are adorable!


 :sm24: Sometimes I wish I was young enough to wear clothes like that!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

MissMelba said:


> I like your idea of walking around while frogging - keeps the tangles to a minimum.
> 
> Star of Bruce was the last pattern released for Shawlmas but only on MMario's io.groups forum. I am the first person (as far as I know) to knit it. I am finding a few errors, missing chart symbols, and am making an errata file. I'll update the io.groups forum once done. For a while he started to only release patterns on Ravelry that had been test knitted. This might be why you cannot find it. Also, he passed away the following day. So sad. After I am done and have all the errata I'll send you a copy of the pattern (or the link to the pattern). It is a free pattern.


Melanie, would love a copy as well :sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings Everyone. Been in the sewing room this week and have now made a full set of little girls dresses size 1 through 6. I think I shared the Size 1 in lavender with you. Here are the size 2-6 sizes all in a row. Now it is time to turn my attention elsewhere for awhile. Actually, had a couple of evenings where I got to sit down and do some knitting. Can't believe the end of April is almost upon us. Where did it go??????


DeEtta, the dresses are just darling! How satisfying to see your fabric being used to make wonderful things :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Just finished this little baby afghan. The wind has been so nasty the last two days I was able to finish this.

It measures 28 inches square. Eventually one of DHs relatives will have a baby. This makes the third one I have finished for just in case. Plus this was a gifted yarn. Not something I would have bought, but looks pretty in person. It is Bernat Liâl Tots in color of Daffodils.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Just finished this little baby afghan. The wind has been so nasty the last two days I was able to finish this.
> 
> It measures 28 inches square. Eventually one of DHs relatives will have a baby. This makes the third one I have finished for just in case. Plus this was a gifted yarn. Not something I would have bought, but looks pretty in person. It is Bernat Liâl Tots in color of Daffodils.


Your blanket is beautiful! See, bad weather doesn't have to be bad news, we knitters know what to do!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Your blanket is beautiful! See, bad weather doesn't have to be bad news, we knitters know what to do!


????????


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings Everyone. Been in the sewing room this week and have now made a full set of little girls dresses size 1 through 6. I think I shared the Size 1 in lavender with you. Here are the size 2-6 sizes all in a row. Now it is time to turn my attention elsewhere for awhile. Actually, had a couple of evenings where I got to sit down and do some knitting. Can't believe the end of April is almost upon us. Where did it go??????


I love these dresses...especially the dress with the horses.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Well, as of this past Friday Mom is now in parkwood (Lebanon, IN).

There is a chance of an apartment at Parkwood...so all I have to do is walk to either section to see parent(s). :sm24: 

This will potentially be better around the 9-10 pm time when Mom is in her room.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Well, as of this past Friday Mom is now in parkwood (Lebanon, IN).
> 
> There is a chance of an apartment at Parkwood...so all I have to do is walk to either section to see parent(s). :sm24:
> 
> This will potentially be better around the 9-10 pm time when Mom is in her room.


Karen -- will keep my fingers crossed that it all works out for you. This sounds like a good move....


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Well, as of this past Friday Mom is now in parkwood (Lebanon, IN).
> 
> There is a chance of an apartment at Parkwood...so all I have to do is walk to either section to see parent(s). :sm24:
> 
> This will potentially be better around the 9-10 pm time when Mom is in her room.


Sounds like another step in the right direction. ????


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

kaixixang said:


> Well, as of this past Friday Mom is now in parkwood (Lebanon, IN).
> 
> There is a chance of an apartment at Parkwood...so all I have to do is walk to either section to see parent(s). :sm24:
> 
> This will potentially be better around the 9-10 pm time when Mom is in her room.


This sounds more positive Karen! Hope it continues that way!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Well, as of this past Friday Mom is now in parkwood (Lebanon, IN).
> 
> There is a chance of an apartment at Parkwood...so all I have to do is walk to either section to see parent(s). :sm24:
> 
> This will potentially be better around the 9-10 pm time when Mom is in her room.


Groan, I know what a struggle it is to have senior parents (or married relatives) in separate facilities. Hubby has been battling this with some aunts and uncles that have recently had to leave their homes to move into care facilities. It's very difficult when one needs more assistance and care than the other. Some facilities are more helpful than others, too. I hope all goes well and smoothly for you, Karen.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Oh, I want to try that one too. I believe they are running a KAL on Ravelry for them both.
> 
> Ps - hi girls (and guys)! I must have deleted my last email notification with out ever coming online to check on the Lace Party. It's been a couple weeks at least.
> And it is Sock Madness so I've been busy knitting a couple socks.


I was wondering where you were?!?! Was almost at the point of emailing you!
Thinking of IT glitches, gmail has 'lost' everything I had filed for my tax return. Grrrrr! Having to beg people to replace documents for me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings Everyone. Been in the sewing room this week and have now made a full set of little girls dresses size 1 through 6. I think I shared the Size 1 in lavender with you. Here are the size 2-6 sizes all in a row. Now it is time to turn my attention elsewhere for awhile. Actually, had a couple of evenings where I got to sit down and do some knitting. Can't believe the end of April is almost upon us. Where did it go??????


Indeed!! So close!!
The little dresses are great!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Well, as of this past Friday Mom is now in parkwood (Lebanon, IN).
> 
> There is a chance of an apartment at Parkwood...so all I have to do is walk to either section to see parent(s). :sm24:
> 
> This will potentially be better around the 9-10 pm time when Mom is in her room.


That sounds very promising! Sending positive energy that it works out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Just finished this little baby afghan. The wind has been so nasty the last two days I was able to finish this.
> 
> It measures 28 inches square. Eventually one of DHs relatives will have a baby. This makes the third one I have finished for just in case. Plus this was a gifted yarn. Not something I would have bought, but looks pretty in person. It is Bernat Liâl Tots in color of Daffodils.


It's worked up very nicely!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Sounds like another step in the right direction. ????


 :sm24: I do hope so, Karen!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It's worked up very nicely!


Thank you, Julie. ????


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings Everyone. Been in the sewing room this week and have now made a full set of little girls dresses size 1 through 6. I think I shared the Size 1 in lavender with you. Here are the size 2-6 sizes all in a row. Now it is time to turn my attention elsewhere for awhile. Actually, had a couple of evenings where I got to sit down and do some knitting. Can't believe the end of April is almost upon us. Where did it go??????


Very cute dresses. Wish yo the best of luck selling them. Must feel good to destash a little.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was wondering where you were?!?! Was almost at the point of emailing you!
> Thinking of IT glitches, gmail has 'lost' everything I had filed for my tax return. Grrrrr! Having to beg people to replace documents for me!


Oh no. Loosing documents is not fun. Especially not on the computer.

HereÃÂ¢ÃÂÃÂs a couple things that I have been working on this year. 
The Baby Surprise Jacket for my nieceâs shower in June. And a watermelon top and hat. And thigh highs for my daughter


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Oh no. Loosing documents is not fun. Especially not on the computer.
> 
> HereÃÂ¢ÃÂÃÂs a couple things that I have been working on this year.
> The Baby Surprise Jacket for my nieceâs shower in June. And a watermelon top and hat. And thigh highs for my daughter


What lovely projects. Especially like the little cardigan and hat.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

And 2 pair of socks. I had to use the one pic where the cat photo bombed. :sm02:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Wow!!! Your needles must be smokin'. That's a lot of work, and so great looking. Impressed with the socks!!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Oh no. Loosing documents is not fun. Especially not on the computer.
> 
> HereÃÂ¢ÃÂÃÂs a couple things that I have been working on this year.
> The Baby Surprise Jacket for my nieceâs shower in June. And a watermelon top and hat. And thigh highs for my daughter


They are all wonderful! Lucky people who will get them.....


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> And 2 pair of socks. I had to use the one pic where the cat photo bombed. :sm02:


Snazzy socks, now you need transparent shoes/boots so everyone can admire them!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> And 2 pair of socks. I had to use the one pic where the cat photo bombed. :sm02:


Wow, those are fantastic socks.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks for the kudos everyone. And you know they do make clear plastic boots and sneakers. But I’ll bet they would be uncomfortable for me.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Thanks for the kudos everyone. And you know they do make clear plastic boots and sneakers. But I'll bet they would be uncomfortable for me.


If you usually wear shoes and boots made from natural products (leather, fur, etc.), yes, the clear plastic would be unbearable. But for people who wear shoes and boots from man made materials, it might not be bad. In fact, those nice cotton or wool socks might make them more comfortable. Right now, I'd like to wear my slippers everywhere!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> If you usually wear shoes and boots made from natural products (leather, fur, etc.), yes, the clear plastic would be unbearable. But for people who wear shoes and boots from man made materials, it might not be bad. In fact, those nice cotton or wool socks might make them more comfortable. Right now, I'd like to wear my slippers everywhere!!!


I hear you on that! Most of my foot wear is leather. Very comfy. I also seem to have developed an allergy to fleece so I am wearing a lot more cotton. Good thing I happen to have a lot of cotton. But I do miss the warmth and lightness of the fleece.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I hear you on that! Most of my foot wear is leather. Very comfy. I also seem to have developed an allergy to fleece so I am wearing a lot more cotton. Good thing I happen to have a lot of cotton. But I do miss the warmth and lightness of the fleece.


Bummer about the fleece. I don't wear fleece if I can help it because I feel like I'm wearing a plastic bag! Made myself a fleece jacket and lined it with cotton fabric which was probably intended for quilts. The cotton wrinkles, hope it relaxes with future washings, but it does make the fleece wearable for me. Fleece fabric and I don't get along because once cut, it stretches out in the non-stretch direction of the fabric. That jacket almost didn't happen because when I went to join the front cut edges of the fleece and lining, the cut fleece edges had "grown" two inches in length! The side seams were not as bad, thankfully. But it is lightweight, warm, and doesn't soak up rain as quickly as my cotton and wool jackets/coats do. The cotton lining also seems to have done away with the static problems I've had with fleece in the past.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Bummer about the fleece. I don't wear fleece if I can help it because I feel like I'm wearing a plastic bag! Made myself a fleece jacket and lined it with cotton fabric which was probably intended for quilts. The cotton wrinkles, hope it relaxes with future washings, but it does make the fleece wearable for me. Fleece fabric and I don't get along because once cut, it stretches out in the non-stretch direction of the fabric. That jacket almost didn't happen because when I went to join the front cut edges of the fleece and lining, the cut fleece edges had "grown" two inches in length! The side seams were not as bad, thankfully. But it is lightweight, warm, and doesn't soak up rain as quickly as my cotton and wool jackets/coats do. The cotton lining also seems to have done away with the static problems I've had with fleece in the past.


All my current fleece vests and jackets are all bought. Putting a cotton liner in might be an idea for making them in the future. Right now they are all in hubby's office closet. I washed everything and then hung it all up in there so I would remember not to wear them.

Mostly likely I will just stick to cotton for now. Or wool! Just ordered six hanks of Capretta Bare fingering to make me a cardigan. Not sure if I will dye it or leave it bare. I just happen to like the way this yarn works up and the way it feels! Knit Picks has their bare yarn 20% off this month. I was waiting until the end of the of the month to see if they would drop it some more. Shucks, they didn't, but 20% off is still a good buy for this yarn.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Karen (kaixixang) - good luck with the potential move. Being able to be close by your parents is a blessing.

Chris (kittychris) - lots of great projects, your needles must have been on fire, lol. Love the cat eyeball!


Knitting update: I cast on for attempt number two of Golden Autumn. This time on US 0 / 2mm needles. I will work the stockinette section on this size and will switch to US 1 or US 1.5 for the lace portion. The US 3's I used last try made a fabric that was too loose. Gnancy Gnome's hat has also been started and I managed a few more rows on Toni's Japanese Year Of scarf. I should be able to finish the current clue this week.

Hope all are well,

Melanie


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Karen (kaixixang) - good luck with the potential move. Being able to be close by your parents is a blessing.
> 
> Chris (kittychris) - lots of great projects, your needles must have been on fire, lol. Love the cat eyeball!
> 
> ...


Sounds like your needles are burning up also! Totally understand about going down in needle size. I ended up going up one size for hubby's cardigan. Nothing to show yet though! The set up can be quite tedious.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Just finished another project. Finished is a great way to interpret "ran out of materials (fuseable vinyl). In any case, I've been saving various candy bags and collecting from friends to try this idea out. So matched up bags with bits of fabric for lining and some batting. Used up zippers from the Zipper box (which is still overflowing) and lots of colors of thread to make these little bobbles. They are rather cute -- basically, you use a commercially purchased candy bag (or crackers, potato chips or whatever), slice it apart, fuse a vinyl covering, line the whole thing, quilt it and add a zipper -- voila -- a zippered pouch. Suspect these might sell well at the Saturday market, if I decide to do that this year. In any case, had some fun this weekend after finishing up the prototype dresses.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Oh no. Loosing documents is not fun. Especially not on the computer.
> 
> HereÃÂ¢ÃÂÃÂs a couple things that I have been working on this year.
> The Baby Surprise Jacket for my nieceâs shower in June. And a watermelon top and hat. And thigh highs for my daughter


They look great, everything that you have posted!

I have lost a lot of bits and pieces on gmail- by relying on their storage- I really must transfer important hings to other files!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> And 2 pair of socks. I had to use the one pic where the cat photo bombed. :sm02:


You are a great knitter of socks- something I very seldom do- preferring shop bought because finer, for myself! Now, when it comes to gloves, that is a different story!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Just finished another project. Finished is a great way to interpret "ran out of materials (fuseable vinyl). In any case, I've been saving various candy bags and collecting from friends to try this idea out. So matched up bags with bits of fabric for lining and some batting. Used up zippers from the Zipper box (which is still overflowing) and lots of colors of thread to make these little bobbles. They are rather cute -- basically, you use a commercially purchased candy bag (or crackers, potato chips or whatever), slice it apart, fuse a vinyl covering, line the whole thing, quilt it and add a zipper -- voila -- a zippered pouch. Suspect these might sell well at the Saturday market, if I decide to do that this year. In any case, had some fun this weekend after finishing up the prototype dresses.


Great idea!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Sorry I haven't been around in quite a while, first I fell in the bathtub and broke my foot and then I had injections of steroids in my back and they hurt so bad I couldn't do anything but sit on my chair with the heating pad at my back. I'm better now and not complaining, just explaining!!! So on to the pages and pages that I missed. Everyone's projects are wonderful. I'm really impressed that DeEtta is finished already with the sewing room and busy sewing now. I really love the little bags. Melanie, when you've finished with Star of Bruce, I'd love to have a copy also. I love MMario's patterns. At one time I was on his list, but over the years, I lost it (or changed my email or something, don't know what!). Julie, I love the idea that you talk to someone just incidentally and end up with a commission to do a bag. That's incredible.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

MMario's patterns are all on Ravelry.



Dodie R. said:


> Sorry I haven't been around in quite a while, first I fell in the bathtub and broke my foot and then I had injections of steroids in my back and they hurt so bad I couldn't do anything but sit on my chair with the heating pad at my back. I'm better now and not complaining, just explaining!!! So on to the pages and pages that I missed. Everyone's projects are wonderful. I'm really impressed that DeEtta is finished already with the sewing room and busy sewing now. I really love the little bags. Melanie, when you've finished with Star of Bruce, I'd love to have a copy also. I love MMario's patterns. At one time I was on his list, but over the years, I lost it (or changed my email or something, don't know what!). Julie, I love the idea that you talk to someone just incidentally and end up with a commission to do a bag. That's incredible.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

what a sweet idea for making something useful out of the sweets bags.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

JoyceinNC said:


> If you usually wear shoes and boots made from natural products (leather, fur, etc.), yes, the clear plastic would be unbearable. But for people who wear shoes and boots from man made materials, it might not be bad. In fact, those nice cotton or wool socks might make them more comfortable. Right now, I'd like to wear my slippers everywhere!!!


You are correct in that I do generally wear natural products in every aspect of clothing and shoes. So I haven't seriously looked into finding the clear sneakers. But maybe someday I'll give them a try. We don't really have a dress code any more at work so that would be the best place to try them since I'm sitting most of the day. I have to say that I prefer a fairly firm bottom on my shoes so I couldn't wear slippers all day. But I do have a couple pair of Easy Spirit casual shoes. They are similar to sneakers but are slip on's with a back only half an inch high. Love them.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Just finished another project. Finished is a great way to interpret "ran out of materials (fuseable vinyl). In any case, I've been saving various candy bags and collecting from friends to try this idea out. So matched up bags with bits of fabric for lining and some batting. Used up zippers from the Zipper box (which is still overflowing) and lots of colors of thread to make these little bobbles. They are rather cute -- basically, you use a commercially purchased candy bag (or crackers, potato chips or whatever), slice it apart, fuse a vinyl covering, line the whole thing, quilt it and add a zipper -- voila -- a zippered pouch. Suspect these might sell well at the Saturday market, if I decide to do that this year. In any case, had some fun this weekend after finishing up the prototype dresses.


I love these bags! You should sell them at the market.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Sorry I haven't been around in quite a while, first I fell in the bathtub and broke my foot and then I had injections of steroids in my back and they hurt so bad I couldn't do anything but sit on my chair with the heating pad at my back. I'm better now and not complaining, just explaining!!! So on to the pages and pages that I missed. Everyone's projects are wonderful. I'm really impressed that DeEtta is finished already with the sewing room and busy sewing now. I really love the little bags. Melanie, when you've finished with Star of Bruce, I'd love to have a copy also. I love MMario's patterns. At one time I was on his list, but over the years, I lost it (or changed my email or something, don't know what!). Julie, I love the idea that you talk to someone just incidentally and end up with a commission to do a bag. That's incredible.


I was quite startled- actually! And for my efforts I'm (or was) $12 richer- and the prospect of making another.
I am so sorry you've been in so much pain- I've been a bit absent too, but only because I've been so busy, I am getting out much more into the community- which hopefully will be all to the good.
Hoping that you are comfortable today! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> You are correct in that I do generally wear natural products in every aspect of clothing and shoes. So I haven't seriously looked into finding the clear sneakers. But maybe someday I'll give them a try. We don't really have a dress code any more at work so that would be the best place to try them since I'm sitting most of the day. I have to say that I prefer a fairly firm bottom on my shoes so I couldn't wear slippers all day. But I do have a couple pair of Easy Spirit casual shoes. They are similar to sneakers but are slip on's with a back only half an inch high. Love them.


That sounds like exactly the sort of shoe I need- have not found a pair yet- but neither have Im looked very hard!

Absolutely agree about as much natural as possible- even where wool incompatibility issues are involved- I would go for Silk, Bamboo and the other Viscoses.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Just finished another project. Finished is a great way to interpret "ran out of materials (fuseable vinyl). In any case, I've been saving various candy bags and collecting from friends to try this idea out. So matched up bags with bits of fabric for lining and some batting. Used up zippers from the Zipper box (which is still overflowing) and lots of colors of thread to make these little bobbles. They are rather cute -- basically, you use a commercially purchased candy bag (or crackers, potato chips or whatever), slice it apart, fuse a vinyl covering, line the whole thing, quilt it and add a zipper -- voila -- a zippered pouch. Suspect these might sell well at the Saturday market, if I decide to do that this year. In any case, had some fun this weekend after finishing up the prototype dresses.


Great idea!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They look great, everything that you have posted!
> 
> I have lost a lot of bits and pieces on gmail- by relying on their storage- I really must transfer important hings to other files!


Every time gmail does a large update or changes the format of the displays, I loose something. I try to save important or interesting things on my computer, but I usually run behind. Right now, it would probably take me 2-3 days, 8 hours each day, to clean up all the emails sitting around out there. Ugh....


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Sorry I haven't been around in quite a while, first I fell in the bathtub and broke my foot and then I had injections of steroids in my back and they hurt so bad I couldn't do anything but sit on my chair with the heating pad at my back. I'm better now and not complaining, just explaining!!! So on to the pages and pages that I missed. Everyone's projects are wonderful. I'm really impressed that DeEtta is finished already with the sewing room and busy sewing now. I really love the little bags. Melanie, when you've finished with Star of Bruce, I'd love to have a copy also. I love MMario's patterns. At one time I was on his list, but over the years, I lost it (or changed my email or something, don't know what!). Julie, I love the idea that you talk to someone just incidentally and end up with a commission to do a bag. That's incredible.


Oh no. Sorry to hear of your painful mishaps. Glad you are back, maybe catching up will take your mind off the pain for awhile.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> You are correct in that I do generally wear natural products in every aspect of clothing and shoes. So I haven't seriously looked into finding the clear sneakers. But maybe someday I'll give them a try. We don't really have a dress code any more at work so that would be the best place to try them since I'm sitting most of the day. I have to say that I prefer a fairly firm bottom on my shoes so I couldn't wear slippers all day. But I do have a couple pair of Easy Spirit casual shoes. They are similar to sneakers but are slip on's with a back only half an inch high. Love them.


Your comment about wearing clear shoes with gorgeous socks reminded me of the organist at my church. It's always interesting to see him walk to or from the organ, he usually removes his shoes when he plays, and he loves wild socks. Always fun to see what he is wearing on his feet when the shoes are off!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

JoyceinNC said:


> Your comment about wearing clear shoes with gorgeous socks reminded me of the organist at my church. It's always interesting to see him walk to or from the organ, he usually removes his shoes when he plays, and he loves wild socks. Always fun to see what he is wearing on his feet when the shoes are off!


 :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Can't believe the view out my window ---- snow!!! Here it is the end of April and snow. Brrrr. Well, they always say that one can experience snow as late as the 4th of July and as early as Labor Day (9/1) here in Lake County. And yes, I've experienced it on Labor Day, but I'm just not ready for it this year to still be around. Here I am contemplating weed killing, and mowing, etc, not white stuff. I'm sure it won't stay around long because it is already up to 33 degrees (F). Just a shocker. Had kind of a quiet day yesterday and went to bed early; so have been up since the wee hours looking at interesting tutorials on youtube. My neighbors moved out yesterday so I fixed them a picnic lunch so that they could "eat on the go." I'm sure going to miss them. I'm still hopeful that they will return when she completes the sale of her property. Fingers crossed.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Can't believe the view out my window ---- snow!!! Here it is the end of April and snow. Brrrr. Well, they always say that one can experience snow as late as the 4th of July and as early as Labor Day (9/1) here in Lake County. And yes, I've experienced it on Labor Day, but I'm just not ready for it this year to still be around. Here I am contemplating weed killing, and mowing, etc, not white stuff. I'm sure it won't stay around long because it is already up to 33 degrees (F). Just a shocker. Had kind of a quiet day yesterday and went to bed early; so have been up since the wee hours looking at interesting tutorials on youtube. My neighbors moved out yesterday so I fixed them a picnic lunch so that they could "eat on the go." I'm sure going to miss them. I'm still hopeful that they will return when she completes the sale of her property. Fingers crossed.


That is just too much! We have had temperatures in the low 20s the last three mornings. Obviously my peppers and tomatoes did not make it past the first one. It was not forecasted to get that cold. It was 22 at 4 in the morning. Already too late to cover them .


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> That is just too much! We have had temperatures in the low 20s the last three mornings. Obviously my peppers and tomatoes did not make it past the first one. It was not forecasted to get that cold. It was 22 at 4 in the morning. Already too late to cover them .


Same here. But experience would tell us that to plant before the end of May is just asking for it. Naturally, every year when we get a couple of clear days and it seems that winter has gone, we all succumb and sure enough --- freeze, freeze, freeze. When my Mom was still gardening, I do believe she had more blankets and wraps for the garden than the beds in the house and I'm not exaggerating. So sorry for you. Me, I'm still thinking about yard cleanup; so as usual am way behind the gardener's curve.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> That is just too much! We have had temperatures in the low 20s the last three mornings. Obviously my peppers and tomatoes did not make it past the first one. It was not forecasted to get that cold. It was 22 at 4 in the morning. Already too late to cover them .


Oh no! Some warning would have been nice...we got down to 42F the other night but thankfully not freezing.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Can't believe the view out my window ---- snow!!! Here it is the end of April and snow. Brrrr. Well, they always say that one can experience snow as late as the 4th of July and as early as Labor Day (9/1) here in Lake County. And yes, I've experienced it on Labor Day, but I'm just not ready for it this year to still be around. Here I am contemplating weed killing, and mowing, etc, not white stuff. I'm sure it won't stay around long because it is already up to 33 degrees (F). Just a shocker. Had kind of a quiet day yesterday and went to bed early; so have been up since the wee hours looking at interesting tutorials on youtube. My neighbors moved out yesterday so I fixed them a picnic lunch so that they could "eat on the go." I'm sure going to miss them. I'm still hopeful that they will return when she completes the sale of her property. Fingers crossed.


Oh my.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Same here. But experience would tell us that to plant before the end of May is just asking for it. Naturally, every year when we get a couple of clear days and it seems that winter has gone, we all succumb and sure enough --- freeze, freeze, freeze. When my Mom was still gardening, I do believe she had more blankets and wraps for the garden than the beds in the house and I'm not exaggerating. So sorry for you. Me, I'm still thinking about yard cleanup; so as usual am way behind the gardener's curve.


I actually keep a record year to year on when I plant. Checked last year's record and I was only a week earlier. Such is life! However, it looks like a few of the asparagus have started up! :sm11:

And I have been getting a lot done as far as de-thatching and raking out moss. Hubby puts down moss killer, waters it in and then a couple of days later I start raking out the dead stuff. So far the amount I have raked out is scary! I would love to get the entire yard done this spring, but I am just not that good. Maybe a third. Considering the yard is amount 1 1/2 acre I think that would be a good start.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh no! Some warning would have been nice...we got down to 42F the other night but thankfully not freezing.


Yes, it would have, but such is life. Now I need to go to town and re-buy everything. Hopefully I can remember which store had which plants.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Right now I just had to deal with switching out a 430 W power supply with the 600 W from mom's computer. Computer battery was replaced first, no help, so operation switch had to be performed. Still have to price 430-600 W replacement, but minimum cost! :sm24: 

Will buy small choice of seeds on 5/10!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> Can't believe the view out my window ---- snow!!! Here it is the end of April and snow. Brrrr. Well, they always say that one can experience snow as late as the 4th of July and as early as Labor Day (9/1) here in Lake County. And yes, I've experienced it on Labor Day, but I'm just not ready for it this year to still be around. Here I am contemplating weed killing, and mowing, etc, not white stuff. I'm sure it won't stay around long because it is already up to 33 degrees (F). Just a shocker. Had kind of a quiet day yesterday and went to bed early; so have been up since the wee hours looking at interesting tutorials on youtube. My neighbors moved out yesterday so I fixed them a picnic lunch so that they could "eat on the go." I'm sure going to miss them. I'm still hopeful that they will return when she completes the sale of her property. Fingers crossed.


We are fine at home. But that being said, our areas near the Ottawa River are having historic flooding once again.
The area had the once in 100 year flood in 2017, some of the same areas had the 6 tornado touch downs in 2018 and now the floods are higher than the historic high water marks.

The Military has been pressed into service to sandbag and engineer safe roads in critical areas. One of the five bridges between Ottawa and Gatineau has been closed due to the height of the water. The force of the water is 3 times that of Niagara Falls. The road into one of our water filtration plants is being sandbagged and protected. The plant is not at risk but the road in for delivery of needed chemicals is.

Areas are being evacuated. Over 1.2 million sandbags have been filled and used. There have been 2 fires in homes that have been flooded.

Today's weather is calling for rain/snow/freezing rain. This will not bode well...


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> We are fine at home. But that being said, our areas near the Ottawa River are having historic flooding once again.
> The area had the once in 100 year flood in 2017, some of the same areas had the 6 tornado touch downs in 2018 and now the floods are higher than the historic high water marks.
> 
> The Military has been pressed into service to sandbag and engineer safe roads in critical areas. One of the five bridges between Ottawa and Gatineau has been closed due to the height of the water. The force of the water is 3 times that of Niagara Falls. The road into one of our water filtration plants is being sandbagged and protected. The plant is not at risk but the road in for delivery of needed chemicals is.
> ...


Goodness!! This is very distressing news. I hope you continue to be safe and out of harms way, but it is so sad that others are being so pummeled. Best wishes.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> We are fine at home. But that being said, our areas near the Ottawa River are having historic flooding once again.
> The area had the once in 100 year flood in 2017, some of the same areas had the 6 tornado touch downs in 2018 and now the floods are higher than the historic high water marks.
> 
> The Military has been pressed into service to sandbag and engineer safe roads in critical areas. One of the five bridges between Ottawa and Gatineau has been closed due to the height of the water. The force of the water is 3 times that of Niagara Falls. The road into one of our water filtration plants is being sandbagged and protected. The plant is not at risk but the road in for delivery of needed chemicals is.
> ...


This is a very worrying time for all in the area. Stay safe and I hope that the precautions all work as intended.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> We are fine at home. But that being said, our areas near the Ottawa River are having historic flooding once again.
> The area had the once in 100 year flood in 2017, some of the same areas had the 6 tornado touch downs in 2018 and now the floods are higher than the historic high water marks.
> 
> The Military has been pressed into service to sandbag and engineer safe roads in critical areas. One of the five bridges between Ottawa and Gatineau has been closed due to the height of the water. The force of the water is 3 times that of Niagara Falls. The road into one of our water filtration plants is being sandbagged and protected. The plant is not at risk but the road in for delivery of needed chemicals is.
> ...


No pun intended, but it sounds like time to head for higher ground!

Seriously, I hope all are safe. That is a lit of sand bags. Hopefully Mother Nature lets up soon.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Goodness!! This is very distressing news. I hope you continue to be safe and out of harms way, but it is so sad that others are being so pummeled. Best wishes.


Wow, you are either up early or late. Hope you are sleeping better than I am.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> No pun intended, but it sounds like time to head for higher ground!
> 
> Seriously, I hope all are safe. That is a lit of sand bags. Hopefully Mother Nature lets up soon.


Many people who flooded last time did rebuild with flood remediation in mind and with professional advise.
Some people bought $70,000 professional flood berms and still have had to sandbag on top of that.
But this flood defies the last flood...
On the Quebec side a dam burst or overflowed. The Provincial Government has started offering to buy out homeowners on some of the worst flood planes. 
Unfortunately but understandably it is not market value and many still have mortgages on their homes. Distressing all around...

We are not anywhere near the water so are safe from this type of flooding. 
But a friend lives in one of the hardest hit areas and a good portion of her street was evacuated and the electricity and gas turned off.
She had no damage last flood and so far not damage this year. Hoping for the best!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Wow, you are either up early or late. Hope you are sleeping better than I am.


Seems that my natural sleep cycle is moving to an early to bed, very early to rise balance. For the bulk of my life I've been a very early riser (1-3 am) and since I have no trouble sleeping during normal light, this works for me. So, it was an early morning. I worked in the sewing room, experimenting with using some of those strips I recently cut. I want to figure out how to effectively incorporate them into fabric shopping bags. The sun is now up, the sky is clear and there is NO white on the ground!!! Today, I need to do laundry, bake some bread and who know what else.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Seems that my natural sleep cycle is moving to an early to bed, very early to rise balance. For the bulk of my life I've been a very early riser (1-3 am) and since I have no trouble sleeping during normal light, this works for me. So, it was an early morning. I worked in the sewing room, experimenting with using some of those strips I recently cut. I want to figure out how to effectively incorporate them into fabric shopping bags. The sun is now up, the sky is clear and there is NO white on the ground!!! Today, I need to do laundry, bake some bread and who know what else.


We had another frost this morning. Ugh. I also need to do some laundry. Thinking about hanging it up outside. Let it get soft naturally. ????

I enjoyed working nights because it seemed natural to me. I sometimes think that is why I do not sleep well most of the time. Plus a lifetime of getting up early from early childhood on.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I hope you continue to be safe Vickie, and anyone else in the flood area. Water is such a powerful force.

DeEtta (Belle1) - love that you have found a use for the fabrics you have in your stash. Very cute dresses. I managed to do some maintenance sewing this past weekend, clearing out one of the small boxes of pending things. Only four boxes to go! But snow!! Ack! If anyone wants some of our warm temps (we are in the mid-eighties) I'll be glad to send it your way.

Karen (kaixixang) - don't do what my DH does just about every time he changes a power supply: sticks a finger into the fan. One would think he would learn, lol. All of our PC's now have a little bit of DH, lol. 


Knitting update: I have cast on for a pair of socks. My mother said that she could never understand why anyone would want hand knit socks. Seems the only ones she ever had were knit by her aunt. My mother said the socks always were painful to wear. By the description she gave I am thinking the socks were made from bulky cheap acrylic. So I am going to attempt to make her a convert. I have cast on Elizabeth's Red Ship Raider socks using Cascade Heritage superwash merino / nylon blend in a nice yellow. The socks are heavily cabled so they should be stretchy and comfy. The yarn is super soft.

Non-knitting update: We (finally!) have some dirt moved on the new house lot. Wahoo! JanetLee (run4fittness), it is a five acre lot so anytime you run out of yard work at your own place... 


Hope all are well, and stay dry,

Melanie


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I hope you continue to be safe Vickie, and anyone else in the flood area. Water is such a powerful force.
> 
> DeEtta (Belle1) - love that you have found a use for the fabrics you have in your stash. Very cute dresses. I managed to do some maintenance sewing this past weekend, clearing out one of the small boxes of pending things. Only four boxes to go! But snow!! Ack! If anyone wants some of our warm temps (we are in the mid-eighties) I'll be glad to send it your way.
> 
> ...


Jope the socks work out for your mother. Comfy is very important to my feet also.

Our lot is 5 acres also. ????. Lots and lots of work. I have been pulling out dead "stuff" and moss by the cart full. The enclosure I built out of rocks is getting over full. And it is 8 x 8 and the "walls" are currently about 3 feet tall. And it is piled up at least two feet above that. And I am not even one quarter done. Not going to be all completed this year. But I will give it a good try! But this will make great compost in a couple of years. The great cycle of yard debris.

Now that you have broken ground you can really start thinking about what you want in the yard area.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I hope you continue to be safe Vickie, and anyone else in the flood area. Water is such a powerful force.
> 
> DeEtta (Belle1) - love that you have found a use for the fabrics you have in your stash. Very cute dresses. I managed to do some maintenance sewing this past weekend, clearing out one of the small boxes of pending things. Only four boxes to go! But snow!! Ack! If anyone wants some of our warm temps (we are in the mid-eighties) I'll be glad to send it your way.
> 
> ...


 :sm15: :sm23: :sm23: That's half the fun! Though I only skim one fingernail against the CPU fan...ALL fans are operating as needed.

I have to price power supplies and possibly a SATA drive for the Windows 7 tower. Fry's electronics for the effort as I don't really trust amazon for unlooked at equipment.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Every time gmail does a large update or changes the format of the displays, I loose something. I try to save important or interesting things on my computer, but I usually run behind. Right now, it would probably take me 2-3 days, 8 hours each day, to clean up all the emails sitting around out there. Ugh....


I am getting an awful lot of junk emails- I really must get around to unsubscribing myself from a lot!
One of the most annoying things that has happened with gmail recently is that I can now longer access my deleted emails- so you have to be mighty careful not to hit the rubbish bin accidentally! But losing all my saved stuff that was only in the inbox, was pretty major.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> We are fine at home. But that being said, our areas near the Ottawa River are having historic flooding once again.
> The area had the once in 100 year flood in 2017, some of the same areas had the 6 tornado touch downs in 2018 and now the floods are higher than the historic high water marks.
> 
> The Military has been pressed into service to sandbag and engineer safe roads in critical areas. One of the five bridges between Ottawa and Gatineau has been closed due to the height of the water. The force of the water is 3 times that of Niagara Falls. The road into one of our water filtration plants is being sandbagged and protected. The plant is not at risk but the road in for delivery of needed chemicals is.
> ...


So many parts of the globe are suffering from catastrophic flooding.

Sorry you are, so many of you, having problems with unexpected frosts/snow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Seems that my natural sleep cycle is moving to an early to bed, very early to rise balance. For the bulk of my life I've been a very early riser (1-3 am) and since I have no trouble sleeping during normal light, this works for me. So, it was an early morning. I worked in the sewing room, experimenting with using some of those strips I recently cut. I want to figure out how to effectively incorporate them into fabric shopping bags. The sun is now up, the sky is clear and there is NO white on the ground!!! Today, I need to do laundry, bake some bread and who know what else.


I do the early bed, early rise thing- but annoyingly seldom achieve sleep when it is daylight!

Glad the snow has melted!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am getting an awful lot of junk emails- I really must get around to unsubscribing myself from a lot!
> One of the most annoying things that has happened with gmail recently is that I can now longer access my deleted emails- so you have to be mighty careful not to hit the rubbish bin accidentally! But losing all my saved stuff that was only in the inbox, was pretty major.


Does it matter what kind of device you are using? I've never had these problems when using my computer, an older desktop model, but using my phone to access emails are another story. As far as loosing files, I have lost whole folders of saved emails (the ones off to the left side of the screen), but never had trouble getting into the deleted email. Also, when I go to permanently delete any messages, I have never clicked on the short cut for deleting all the messages at once, I go through them one screen full at a time. Takes longer, but once in a while I come across something I decide to keep.

I don't know what kind of updates gmail is sending you, they sound different than the ones I get.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> :sm15: :sm23: :sm23: That's half the fun! Though I only skim one fingernail against the CPU fan...ALL fans are operating as needed.
> 
> I have to price power supplies and possibly a SATA drive for the Windows 7 tower. Fry's electronics for the effort as I don't really trust amazon for unlooked at equipment.


You could also try NewEgg.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Does it matter what kind of device you are using? I've never had these problems when using my computer, an older desktop model, but using my phone to access emails are another story. As far as loosing files, I have lost whole folders of saved emails (the ones off to the left side of the screen), but never had trouble getting into the deleted email. Also, when I go to permanently delete any messages, I have never clicked on the short cut for deleting all the messages at once, I go through them one screen full at a time. Takes longer, but once in a while I come across something I decide to keep.
> 
> I don't know what kind of updates gmail is sending you, they sound different than the ones I get.


I am very careful to do little but read on my phone, it is el cheapo from Huawei, acquired at half price about four years ago- so by IT standards that makes it a dinosaur! I am looking at purchasing 16 GB of extra memory (that will be just $15) there are much more powerful SD cards around, I now realise, but the price, of course goes up steeply!
Hopefully that will solve some of the problems I'm having with the phone.
The computer is a fairly new HP Laptop- everything at the moment comes Windows 10, I'm sure there will be an up-date soon.
I try to do all my deleting on the Laptop. And most of my answers to posts- too many have dissolved into the ether in totally unpredictable fashion, when on the phone.
It is useful, though, when out- to be able to check if anything important has come in!
I was really peeved earlier this week, when I realised the file I had saved with my GreenPeace receipt proved to be empty- I could do with it for my tax return/rebate claim, but it's not much, certainly not worth delaying the claim for such a small amount.

I have a bit of a dilemma just now- I have so many things I could spend the rebate on- had hoped I might be able to replace my now defunct printer, but when I looked at my sole pair of walking shoes/sneakers yesterday, and the wear and tear on the soles, I realised that they better become the top priority!

Rather important to keep walking, not just for weight control, but also because of the state of the veins, especially in my feet and legs. They are nobbly and swollen, and a little painful, too. The swelling of my feet has at last subsided (the operation was 30th June 2017) so that is an awfully long time to return to more normal- yesterday was the first time I have felt comfortable lacing the sneakers, because they can be so uncomfortable when your feet are swelling.

I walk slowly- because I am getting so breathless- annoyingly the Cardiac Specialist deemed the change in the Aortic Valve insufficient to need to see me- I presume it is the main cause of the respiratory problems. I try to do as much up-hill as possible, but do have to stop frequently for my heart to settle. Always I carry my water bottle, frequent sips do seem to help.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

As we are now approaching the nineties (page-wise) again, I am wondering if anyone has a topic they would like to start us off with, when we get towards the magic, one hundred?

Failing that, I have been keeping an erratic photo record of how I make the string bags, and could work up an opening with those, given that I use an 'open work' stitch, so it is 'sort of' lace!

All ideas welcome!!!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am very careful to do little but read on my phone, it is el cheapo from Huawei, acquired at half price about four years ago- so by IT standards that makes it a dinosaur! I am looking at purchasing 16 GB of extra memory (that will be just $15) there are much more powerful SD cards around, I now realise, but the price, of course goes up steeply!
> Hopefully that will solve some of the problems I'm having with the phone.
> The computer is a fairly new HP Laptop- everything at the moment comes Windows 10, I'm sure there will be an up-date soon.
> I try to do all my deleting on the Laptop. And most of my answers to posts- too many have dissolved into the ether in totally unpredictable fashion, when on the phone.
> ...


All that walking is good for you, but please be careful! And yes, good footwear is vital. Do you wear wool socks? I have found them ti be great, summer and winter.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> All that walking is good for you, but please be careful! And yes, good footwear is vital. Do you wear wool socks? I have found them ti be great, summer and winter.


Presently not often wearing socks- it had been impossible to get them on- but last week I realised either my tummy is less rotund, or I can bend a little further, I did, with difficulty manage to get on my socks- and yes they are mostly wool- I think it is a bit of Nylon for wear- BUT I find hand knit impossible, far too time consuming to hand knit at the gauge I would need for comfort.
I do use talc- so the soles of my feet don't blister.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Presently not often wearing socks- it had been impossible to get them on- but last week I realised either my tummy is less rotund, or I can bend a little further, I did, with difficulty manage to get on my socks- and yes they are mostly wool- I think it is a bit of Nylon for wear- BUT I find hand knit impossible, far too time consuming to hand knit at the gauge I would need for comfort.
> I do use talc- so the soles of my feet don't blister.


????????


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am very careful to do little but read on my phone, it is el cheapo from Huawei, acquired at half price about four years ago- so by IT standards that makes it a dinosaur! I am looking at purchasing 16 GB of extra memory (that will be just $15) there are much more powerful SD cards around, I now realise, but the price, of course goes up steeply!
> Hopefully that will solve some of the problems I'm having with the phone.
> The computer is a fairly new HP Laptop- everything at the moment comes Windows 10, I'm sure there will be an up-date soon.
> I try to do all my deleting on the Laptop. And most of my answers to posts- too many have dissolved into the ether in totally unpredictable fashion, when on the phone.
> ...


I have found that sending emails from my phone is risky business, and I don't have access to all the features of gmail. I couldn't find any "sent" messages the other day, very upsetting. So I only use the phone access for reading what is new or calling up coupons for the fabric and craft supply stores.

Hope you will continue to make progress with the walking, even if slow and breaks are needed frequently. Hope it will get better as you go. You know it won't get any better if you stop!!!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

With the night temperature still in a "iffy" level seesaw...I cannot see doing more than pricing/purchasing seed at the moment.

I prefer a steady 50-55 F nighttime trend (not that carrots would care). Mid May might be the earliest to plant.

Mom is MUCH happier at Parkwood...though she may have a chance for the psychiatrist to evaluate her sooner than October. This is the ONLY way JAG will agree to cancel the POA she has in effect.

I don't mind pushing her around as needed... but dad won't be around for more than 5-10 possible years - getting back together will be healthier for Mom and I. :sm24:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> You could also try NewEgg.


Surprisingly there is a $20-35 drive on Amazon that looked interesting. Computer is still bouncing on startup...may have to consider buying the drive if I want to keep the 2 DVD drive setup.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> With the night temperature still in a "iffy" level seesaw...I cannot see doing more than pricing/purchasing seed at the moment.
> 
> I prefer a steady 50-55 F nighttime trend (not that carrots would care). Mid May might be the earliest to plant.
> 
> ...


We will not have steady nighttime temperatures of 50 until mid June. Around here you need to get it in a bit cool if you want to harvest before September.

That is good news about your Mom.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> I have found that sending emails from my phone is risky business, and I don't have access to all the features of gmail. I couldn't find any "sent" messages the other day, very upsetting. So I only use the phone access for reading what is new or calling up coupons for the fabric and craft supply stores.
> 
> Hope you will continue to make progress with the walking, even if slow and breaks are needed frequently. Hope it will get better as you go. You know it won't get any better if you stop!!!


That's for real!

I agree it's wise to be cautious how/ and what you do on your phone. Perhaps unless it's one of those crazily expensive new ones that cost around $2,000 NZD.
I love the idea of the folding ones, but am well aware they will not be part of my future. Certainly not something that can be dropped, or lost, so easily!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Karen, (Kaixixang) it seems so wrong that you are going through all these hassles. I do honestly hope something starts to come right for you all.
Take care!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That's for real!
> 
> I agree it's wise to be cautious how/ and what you do on your phone. Perhaps unless it's one of those crazily expensive new ones that cost around $2,000 NZD.
> I love the idea of the folding ones, but am well aware they will not be part of my future. Certainly not something that can be dropped, or lost, so easily!!!


I have one of the folding ones! My favorite. I call it my dumb phone because I only call or text with it. Nothing else. Hubby bought me the water resistant, and mostly drop resistant one because I take it with me in the woods and the conditions there can be a bit rough.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I have one of the folding ones! My favorite. I call it my dumb phone because I only call or text with it. Nothing else. Hubby bought me the water resistant, and mostly drop resistant one because I take it with me in the woods and the conditions there can be a bit rough.


Oh for a hubby like that!!!!

I don't have anyone in my life now, who might possibly come up with such a welcome gift!!!

Not a grumble- just an acceptance of the reality!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Asking again, anyone feel like starting us off again soon? Or shall I just go ahead and write up my bag construction, as a beginning? In about five pages from here.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Asking again, anyone feel like starting us off again soon? Or shall I just go ahead and write up my bag construction, as a beginning? In about five pages from here.


I think your bag pattern is a good idea, Julie.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Asking again, anyone feel like starting us off again soon? Or shall I just go ahead and write up my bag construction, as a beginning? In about five pages from here.


Works for me, Julie. Thanks a bunch. ????


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> Works for me, Julie. Thanks a bunch. ????


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Asking again, anyone feel like starting us off again soon? Or shall I just go ahead and write up my bag construction, as a beginning? In about five pages from here.


Julie -- I would certainly appreciate your taking the lead and I'm also interested in the bag too. It is right in keeping with my current preoccupation with shopping bags. Thanks for being on the ball.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I will wait till we are a bit closer to one hundred pages!

It has been a glorious Indian Summer day. Definitely cooler, but still twenty degrees, Celsius. Put together a batch of Amaretti biscuits and a large quantity of lemon curd. Unlike previous summers in this house, this is my first batch. I used Meyer lemons, (all that were available) so it lacks the 'bite ' of my preferred Lisbon lemons. Finished the body of the string bag, will work a little more on my current dishrag for Norma's David.
I am much enjoying my Friday afternoons at the local mosque. I have been welcomed so warmly, most of the congregation is Pakistani, or Fijian. Sadly another person died on Thursday night, from a bleed while they were operating on injuries inflicted during the Mosque shooting, that makes 51 dead. So another widow with fatherless children.
The Imam and his family leave for Pakistan and Europe on Monday afternoon, their first holiday in ten years. I have had lunch with them for four afternoons, now. I do hope they return, and are not directed to a different mission!
The Ramadan fast begins on Tuesday. I have found it very interesting learning more of their beliefs. Like all belief systems there are differing interpretations. The message here is Love for all, and forgiveness for everyone. Not always the easiest to achieve, but very worthwhile. Also an emphasis on achieving a life of service.
Have been watching the world news, it will shortly be ten p.m., when I can take my late night pills, and head to bed! Hopefully to sleep!!! Ringo typically is snoozing on the sofa! Lucky him!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I seemed to have dropped off getting notices.....again and have been busy. I am almost done with the troublesome table runner I’ve been weaving. There were several errors in the pattern which made me not want to work on it. But I persevered (better than stubborn), unwove to understand the treadle placement and re-wrote the pattern. It should be finished today. ???? my next project will be a red and white Christmas table runner in a huck lace design. 

Knitting projects have been the May clue of Cats and Dogs in the Doghouse, the knitalong by Elizabeth Ravenwood, a cardigan, and I just received the yarn for a pullover. Got it wound the other night. 

Love the baby Afghan, JanetLee. 

It’s so good your mother got the apartment at Parkwoid, Karen. I hope it all works out. 

I love all your projects, Chris. You really are quite the sock master!

Your creativity never ceases to amaze me, DeEtta. Those bags are so cute and sure to sell at market. I can think of all kinds of uses for them. When I first saw the picture, I thought you had dreamed up another cute idea for your teas. 

Oh, no, Dodie, a broken foot and back problems. Realize you weren’t complaining. We all share our ups and downs. My friend has really bad back issues and can’t stand up straight anymore and I know she suffers a lot, but she is not a complainer. 

That’s awful about the flooding issues, Vickie. You need a break from the annual weather catastrophes. But I’m glad you are on higher ground. 

What good news about the progress on the land for your new house, Melanie. It’s funny and not funny about your husband and the fan. Guess you can lead a horse to water.....

It’s so good you and Ringo are getting out and walking, Julie. Good shoes are important. You don’t want to end up with plantar fasciitis, like I did. Mine seems to be gone after many weeks of stretches and wraps. I know what you mean about phones. The battery on my iPhone swelled and cracked and I had to get a new phone. I about fainted when I saw how much it was. I love that you are enjoying going to the mosque and experiencing the love they share. 

On a final note, I would love to see how you make your bags, Julie, for a start to the new thread. Thanks for keeping us going.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

I know that no one "needs" more yarn but I want to tell you about a Kickstarter campaign that I backed last year and once again this year. I was very happy with the yarn I received/bought though I haven't used it yet.

It is called Herders to Home, Luxury Mongolian Knitting Yarn and Fibre. The originator is Jon Hetts of ULA +LIA.
He's offering wool, Baby Camel, Yak and Cashmere, both yarn and fibre for spinning. Most of the yarns are natural colours but he has made his target so will add a crimson colour.
There is also a Ravelry group for him, "U + L ULA + LIA".
You might want to check out his offerings.
I'm glad I did. Not trying to be an enabler, really I'm not...
But thought you all deserved to know about this!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> I know that no one "needs" more yarn but I want to tell you about a Kickstarter campaign that I backed last year and once again this year. I was very happy with the yarn I received/bought though I haven't used it yet.
> 
> It is called Herders to Home, Luxury Mongolian Knitting Yarn and Fibre. The originator is Jon Hetts of ULA +LIA.
> He's offering wool, Baby Camel, Yak and Cashmere, both yarn and fibre for spinning. Most of the yarns are natural colours but he has made his target so will add a crimson colour.
> ...


Must follow that up! Be interesting if only to find out his prices!
How are you Vickie? I have heard nothing of Canada's floods recently?


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> Must follow that up! Be interesting if only to find out his prices!
> How are you Vickie? I have heard nothing of Canada's floods recently?


The flooding peaked 2 days ago and now the levels are decreasing very slowly. There is some concern about snow melt in some areas so the Military is not gone yet.
Of interest I heard an interview on CBC radio (our national radio) with a Mennonite Elder from the Mennonite Disaster Relief Group who has come up to the Ottawa area with
a group of young Mennonites to assist with flood relief. He has come in 2017 for the floods, 2018 for the Tornadoes and now 2019 for the floods.
He has come back to the same area each year so that he is known to some of the home owners by name.
He was in the area when the Military came to help and asked to have pictures taken with them.
A team working together for the good of the community...


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Something that I *finally * finished on 6 May, 2019!

Barely had enough from a residual amount of black to green stripped down yarn to finish casting off...Whew! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Something that I *finally * finished on 6 May, 2019!
> 
> Barely had enough from a residual amount of black to green stripped down yarn to finish casting off...Whew! :sm24:


It looks good Karen! plus I like the colours!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I seemed to have dropped off getting notices.....again and have been busy. I am almost done with the troublesome table runner I've been weaving. There were several errors in the pattern which made me not want to work on it. But I persevered (better than stubborn), unwove to understand the treadle placement and re-wrote the pattern. It should be finished today. ???? my next project will be a red and white Christmas table runner in a huck lace design.
> 
> Knitting projects have been the May clue of Cats and Dogs in the Doghouse, the knitalong by Elizabeth Ravenwood, a cardigan, and I just received the yarn for a pullover. Got it wound the other night.
> 
> ...


Glad you will be interested, too, Barbara! I may start out sooner than my threatened (!) 95 to 100 pages, because we are moving very slowly at the moment!

Certainly don't want to end up with major foot problems. I have got the most important tax receipt in the mail just today- must get everything together, to get it all into the post- hopefully tomorrow.

Thinking of the Mosque, I was on the phone to Jaitun Ismail, a little while ago- she is from Fiji- about 78 years old- so about 5 years older than me. The Imam and his family will by now we reckon be in Pakistan- I've not tried to email Dania again yet, but will try, in teh hopes they have the internet in the village!

Want to go through now- there is a quiz program on the telly now, that I enjoy, then the Maori news, that I like to listen to!

I need to upload my photos- perhaps later this evening! Then I will compose the next Lace Party Opening.

Take Care, all!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Something that I *finally * finished on 6 May, 2019!
> 
> Barely had enough from a residual amount of black to green stripped down yarn to finish casting off...Whew! :sm24:


Congrats! What lovely colors. ????


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi, all! Been extremely busy. Not about to lighten up, but I felt I needed to catch up with you all.

I skimmed the pages. 
Karen, sounds as if things may come out right with your parents being in the same facility and the possibility of you getting an apartment there. Hoping that it all works out to your best benefit.

Sorlenna, I down loaded the pattern of the marsh tee. I think that would be great as a summer borelo. I love that back panel. A bit of sleeve would be nice also. 

So many lovely projects and Melanie's obstacle courses.  DeEtta, such lovely dresses. Julie, love that bag you are doing on commission. 

We have been cleaning up a storm and have asked our new church for more hours coming with a raise in pay. They have agreed. They are very happy with our work.

Photography is taking up so much time now. I must find a balance.  I know-I just won't clean my house. Oh, wait, I am already not cleaning my house. Well, no help there. 

Love to all. I missed you and thought of you while I was scurrying around.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Hi, all! Been extremely busy. Not about to lighten up, but I felt I needed to catch up with you all.
> 
> I skimmed the pages.
> Karen, sounds as if things may come out right with your parents being in the same facility and the possibility of you getting an apartment there. Hoping that it all works out to your best benefit.
> ...


I am so glad to hear from you, Bev- I would have made a phone call- but I did not have the right hand-set by the computer- and I really do need to get on with my morning tasks!

So glad it's just busy, and being a Photographer!!!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Karen (kaixixang) - nice colors in your wrap.

Bev (eshlemania) - congrats on the raise. Your photography skills are good, so nice that you are finding it a rewarding activity.


Knitting update: After three sock starts (essentially swatches, lol) I am going to continue with the middle needle size (2.5mm if I remember correctly). The fabric is not as dense as I would like but still nice. The next size down (2.25 mm) produces a fabric that does not stretch much so I was concerned about getting the sock on. Gnancy Gnome's hat has a few more rows, but that is about it knitting-wise. I did manage to clear the back patio of the spider pantries and cleaned the flooring tiles so the weekend was not a total waste productivity-wise. 

Hope all are well,

Melanie


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Great news on SEVERAL fronts...

The "former" POA person who took upon herself to take charge of the Chase account has resigned... still have the other signed person but she is reasonable.

Mom took a 4 part test with a Parkwood psychologist and PASSED successfully. She and I will be discussing things to move forward. Once she has the checkbook and card (even the replacement for old national) she and I can work things out.

I do want to get away from Indianapolis so I may have more employment and meeting people chances. I will miss a few people, but have phone and internet email as needed. :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Great news on SEVERAL fronts...
> 
> The "former" POA person who took upon herself to take charge of the Chase account has resigned... still have the other signed person but she is reasonable.
> 
> ...


Karen -0- this all sounds great. Wonderful news for you. Its never fun to anticipate a move, but in this case, it really is something to look forward to. Thanks for sharing the good stuff.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Great news on SEVERAL fronts...
> 
> The "former" POA person who took upon herself to take charge of the Chase account has resigned... still have the other signed person but she is reasonable.
> 
> ...


Super, Karen! So happy to see things working out to your benefit again.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

kaixixang said:


> Great news on SEVERAL fronts...
> 
> The "former" POA person who took upon herself to take charge of the Chase account has resigned... still have the other signed person but she is reasonable.
> 
> ...


Karen, it's about time that things took a positive turn for you and your parents!!
May all the positives continue and your move be smooth!!!!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Karen, it's about time that things took a positive turn for you and your parents!!
> May all the positives continue and your move be smooth!!!!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Karen, it's about time that things took a positive turn for you and your parents!!
> May all the positives continue and your move be smooth!!!!


Totally agree!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Yay for good news and positive energy for anyone in need of good news. 

I frogged the Marsh tee and may or may not try again with lighter weight yarn. The last couple of days I have been working with the ceramic clay. I'm getting lots of practice but have yet to produce anything useful! I'll keep trying. Heh. Meanwhile, a crochet baby blanket is in progress too, so I can use up stash.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Something that I *finally * finished on 6 May, 2019!
> 
> Barely had enough from a residual amount of black to green stripped down yarn to finish casting off...Whew! :sm24:


It looks good, Karen. Glad you had enough yarn to finish.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Great news on SEVERAL fronts...
> 
> The "former" POA person who took upon herself to take charge of the Chase account has resigned... still have the other signed person but she is reasonable.
> 
> ...


That is all good news, Karen. Glad things are working out.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Hi, all! Been extremely busy. Not about to lighten up, but I felt I needed to catch up with you all.
> 
> I skimmed the pages.
> Karen, sounds as if things may come out right with your parents being in the same facility and the possibility of you getting an apartment there. Hoping that it all works out to your best benefit.
> ...


Good to hear from you, Bev. Congrats on the raise from the church. It's nice to be rewarded for doing good work.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I finally finished this challenging project. It is done in rep weave from a pattern in Handwoven magazine, my first time to do rep weave. If you do not know about rep weave, it has a heavy weft using 3 strands of mop yarn followed by a 3/2 weft to lock in the mop yarn. I had to make several adjustments to the pattern as the thin pick was not always locking in the mop yarn. It is a dense weave sleyed alternating 2 per dent then 3 per dent across in a 12 dent reed. There are 420 warp ends 3 1/2 yards long using 8 shafts to thread. I think it takes a heavier loom than mine for rep weave as it takes quite a bit of beating for the threads to separate. After each raise of the harnesses, I used a stick to make sure the threads were completely separated before throwing the shuttle. The beginning and end of the project are secured by Cavandoli knots, basically two half hitches. I like them, they are quite pretty. The finished runner is 14” x 78”. I am happy it turned out so well given the challenges I had making it. Now, on to the next project, a Christmas table runner in red and white using a huck lace pattern.

Also finished the May clue of Cats and Dogs in the Dog Park by Dogyarns, Elizabeth .


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I finally finished this challenging project. It is done in rep weave from a pattern in Handwoven magazine, my first time to do rep weave. If you do not know about rep weave, it has a heavy weft using 3 strands of mop yarn followed by a 3/2 weft to lock in the mop yarn. I had to make several adjustments to the pattern as the thin pick was not always locking in the mop yarn. It is a dense weave sleyed alternating 2 per dent then 3 per dent across in a 12 dent reed. There are 420 warp ends 3 1/2 yards long using 8 shafts to thread. I think it takes a heavier loom than mine for rep weave as it takes quite a bit of beating for the threads to separate. After each raise of the harnesses, I used a stick to make sure the threads were completely separated before throwing the shuttle. The beginning and end of the project are secured by Cavandoli knots, basically two half hitches. I like them, they are quite pretty. The finished runner is 14" x 78". I am happy it turned out so well given the challenges I had making it. Now, on to the next project, a Christmas table runner in red and white using a huck lace pattern.
> 
> Also finished the May clue of Cats and Dogs in the Dog Park by Dogyarns, Elizabeth .


The runner is fabulous! Congrats! Looks like the Cats and Dogs in the Dog Park is going well, too.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> The runner is fabulous! Congrats! Looks like the Cats and Dogs in the Dog Park is going well, too.


Thanks so much, Joyce!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I finally finished this challenging project. It is done in rep weave from a pattern in Handwoven magazine, my first time to do rep weave. If you do not know about rep weave, it has a heavy weft using 3 strands of mop yarn followed by a 3/2 weft to lock in the mop yarn. I had to make several adjustments to the pattern as the thin pick was not always locking in the mop yarn. It is a dense weave sleyed alternating 2 per dent then 3 per dent across in a 12 dent reed. There are 420 warp ends 3 1/2 yards long using 8 shafts to thread. I think it takes a heavier loom than mine for rep weave as it takes quite a bit of beating for the threads to separate. After each raise of the harnesses, I used a stick to make sure the threads were completely separated before throwing the shuttle. The beginning and end of the project are secured by Cavandoli knots, basically two half hitches. I like them, they are quite pretty. The finished runner is 14" x 78". I am happy it turned out so well given the challenges I had making it. Now, on to the next project, a Christmas table runner in red and white using a huck lace pattern.
> 
> Also finished the May clue of Cats and Dogs in the Dog Park by Dogyarns, Elizabeth .


What a beautiful runner. And the scarf is looking pretty. Lovely design.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> What a beautiful runner. And the scarf is looking pretty. Lovely design.


Thank you, JanetLee. The colors are more subtle in person; I brightened the picture to make it more visible.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Beautiful weaving there.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Karen (kaixixang) - glad to hear the situation with your mother is improving. Best wishes for a successful move.

Barbara (babalou) - love the runner, beautiful work. It is great when we can add to our skills tool box. Your Year Of scarf is coming along very nicely.


Hope all are well,

Melanie


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thank you, JanetLee. The colors are more subtle in person; I brightened the picture to make it more visible.


Subtle is good also. ????????


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Babalou said:


> I finally finished this challenging project. It is done in rep weave from a pattern in Handwoven magazine, my first time to do rep weave. If you do not know about rep weave, it has a heavy weft using 3 strands of mop yarn followed by a 3/2 weft to lock in the mop yarn. I had to make several adjustments to the pattern as the thin pick was not always locking in the mop yarn. It is a dense weave sleyed alternating 2 per dent then 3 per dent across in a 12 dent reed. There are 420 warp ends 3 1/2 yards long using 8 shafts to thread. I think it takes a heavier loom than mine for rep weave as it takes quite a bit of beating for the threads to separate. After each raise of the harnesses, I used a stick to make sure the threads were completely separated before throwing the shuttle. The beginning and end of the project are secured by Cavandoli knots, basically two half hitches. I like them, they are quite pretty. The finished runner is 14" x 78". I am happy it turned out so well given the challenges I had making it. Now, on to the next project, a Christmas table runner in red and white using a huck lace pattern.
> 
> Also finished the May clue of Cats and Dogs in the Dog Park by Dogyarns, Elizabeth .


Barbara -- love, love, love the table runner. It is gorgeous.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Good to hear from you, Bev. Congrats on the raise from the church. It's nice to be rewarded for doing good work.


Yes, it is. Thanks so much, Barbara.

Lovely weaving and love that scarf you are working on.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

martina said:


> Beautiful weaving there.


Thank you, Martina.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Karen (kaixixang) - glad to hear the situation with your mother is improving. Best wishes for a successful move.
> 
> Barbara (babalou) - love the runner, beautiful work. It is great when we can add to our skills tool box. Your Year Of scarf is coming along very nicely.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Melanie!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Barbara -- love, love, love the table runner. It is gorgeous.


Thanks so much, DeEtta.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Yes, it is. Thanks so much, Barbara.
> 
> Lovely weaving and love that scarf you are working on.


Thank you, Bev.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> The runner is fabulous! Congrats! Looks like the Cats and Dogs in the Dog Park is going well, too.


Agree! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Mary Diaz said:


> Agree! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you, Mary!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I finally finished this challenging project. It is done in rep weave from a pattern in Handwoven magazine, my first time to do rep weave. If you do not know about rep weave, it has a heavy weft using 3 strands of mop yarn followed by a 3/2 weft to lock in the mop yarn. I had to make several adjustments to the pattern as the thin pick was not always locking in the mop yarn. It is a dense weave sleyed alternating 2 per dent then 3 per dent across in a 12 dent reed. There are 420 warp ends 3 1/2 yards long using 8 shafts to thread. I think it takes a heavier loom than mine for rep weave as it takes quite a bit of beating for the threads to separate. After each raise of the harnesses, I used a stick to make sure the threads were completely separated before throwing the shuttle. The beginning and end of the project are secured by Cavandoli knots, basically two half hitches. I like them, they are quite pretty. The finished runner is 14" x 78". I am happy it turned out so well given the challenges I had making it. Now, on to the next project, a Christmas table runner in red and white using a huck lace pattern.
> 
> Also finished the May clue of Cats and Dogs in the Dog Park by Dogyarns, Elizabeth .


Tremendous work!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Great news on SEVERAL fronts...
> 
> The "former" POA person who took upon herself to take charge of the Chase account has resigned... still have the other signed person but she is reasonable.
> 
> ...


Glad there has been a shift in a positive direction, at last!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I finally finished this challenging project. It is done in rep weave from a pattern in Handwoven magazine, my first time to do rep weave. If you do not know about rep weave, it has a heavy weft using 3 strands of mop yarn followed by a 3/2 weft to lock in the mop yarn. I had to make several adjustments to the pattern as the thin pick was not always locking in the mop yarn. It is a dense weave sleyed alternating 2 per dent then 3 per dent across in a 12 dent reed. There are 420 warp ends 3 1/2 yards long using 8 shafts to thread. I think it takes a heavier loom than mine for rep weave as it takes quite a bit of beating for the threads to separate. After each raise of the harnesses, I used a stick to make sure the threads were completely separated before throwing the shuttle. The beginning and end of the project are secured by Cavandoli knots, basically two half hitches. I like them, they are quite pretty. The finished runner is 14" x 78". I am happy it turned out so well given the challenges I had making it. Now, on to the next project, a Christmas table runner in red and white using a huck lace pattern.
> 
> Also finished the May clue of Cats and Dogs in the Dog Park by Dogyarns, Elizabeth .


I think the rep weave looks superb, Barbara, even if it presented difficulties!
The knitting is lovely too- Have you been feeling a bit better?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just found out, about an hour ago, that next door, at 35a, are having a Tangihanga (Maori style Funeral) at midday- as I've not seen him for more than two weeks- my guess is it's Hori, the one that had been causing me rather a lot of grief.
I will not be going- too many hassles with all the rest of the family.
Hope that it does not bring about worse!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Tremendous work!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think the rep weave looks superb, Barbara, even if it presented difficulties!
> The knitting is lovely too- Have you been feeling a bit better?


Thank you, Julie. I think I'm in a good place health wise right now. ????


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just found out, about an hour ago, that next door, at 35a, are having a Tangihanga (Maori style Funeral) at midday- as I've not seen him for more than two weeks- my guess is it's Hori, the one that had been causing me rather a lot of grief.
> I will not be going- too many hassles with all the rest of the family.
> Hope that it does not bring about worse!


You are wise to stay away.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> You are wise to stay away.


I reckon so!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thank you, Julie. I think I'm in a good place health wise right now. ????


So glad for you!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi everyone. It’s finally warming up here in PA and the rain has given us a break. Sunny and in the low 70’s yesterday and today. It is wonderful to have the windows open and listening to the birds. And the spring peepers. LOL

Karen, so glad that things seem to be getting better for your situation. I love that shawl you made. 

Barbara, all that weaving talk is Greek to me but that is indeed a beautiful runner. 

Bev, glad to hear from you and glad to hear you got the increase you asked for. 

I have to finish the sock I am working on and then I may start on the Marsh top. I ordered the Modern Cotton that it recommends. Just need to wind up those skeins.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Hi everyone. It's finally warming up here in PA and the rain has given us a break. Sunny and in the low 70's yesterday and today. It is wonderful to have the windows open and listening to the birds. And the spring peepers. LOL
> 
> Karen, so glad that things seem to be getting better for your situation. I love that shawl you made.
> 
> ...


Thanks, KittyChris.  It's good to be back.

Julie, I agree with Barbara. Staying away would seem to me the safest to do.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Babalou said:


> I finally finished this challenging project. It is done in rep weave from a pattern in Handwoven magazine, my first time to do rep weave. If you do not know about rep weave, it has a heavy weft using 3 strands of mop yarn followed by a 3/2 weft to lock in the mop yarn. I had to make several adjustments to the pattern as the thin pick was not always locking in the mop yarn. It is a dense weave sleyed alternating 2 per dent then 3 per dent across in a 12 dent reed. There are 420 warp ends 3 1/2 yards long using 8 shafts to thread. I think it takes a heavier loom than mine for rep weave as it takes quite a bit of beating for the threads to separate. After each raise of the harnesses, I used a stick to make sure the threads were completely separated before throwing the shuttle. The beginning and end of the project are secured by Cavandoli knots, basically two half hitches. I like them, they are quite pretty. The finished runner is 14" x 78". I am happy it turned out so well given the challenges I had making it. Now, on to the next project, a Christmas table runner in red and white using a huck lace pattern.
> 
> Also finished the May clue of Cats and Dogs in the Dog Park by Dogyarns, Elizabeth .


Love the colours of your runner! The lace KAL is lovely, the beads really pop!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I reckon so!


The irreverent side of me has an image of you and Ringo behaving unbecomingly at the memorial. Rather funny image, but definitely not polite, lol. I agree, staying home would be better. I hope the neighborhood relations improve with the change.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> The irreverent side of me has an image of you and Ringo behaving unbecomingly at the memorial. Rather funny image, but definitely not polite, lol. I agree, staying home would be better. I hope the neighborhood relations improve with the change.


Thanks Melanie for that giggle- a good way to start off my morning!!!!
Hopefully if it is Hori that has karked it- things may improve BUT the 'missus' is pretty awful too- and one day when I gave her a piece of my mind, over her attitude, one of the daughters exploded out of their car, with the intention of assaulting me- forget now exactly what stopped her- but it was all very tense!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, KittyChris.  It's good to be back.
> 
> Julie, I agree with Barbara. Staying away would seem to me the safest to do.


I did- even refrained from reporting the noise nuisance- two nights now the stereo system has been blaring into the wee small hours- normally I would set noise control onto it- but I decided on discretion in this instance.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Hi everyone. It's finally warming up here in PA and the rain has given us a break. Sunny and in the low 70's yesterday and today. It is wonderful to have the windows open and listening to the birds. And the spring peepers. LOL
> 
> Karen, so glad that things seem to be getting better for your situation. I love that shawl you made.
> 
> ...


Thanks, KittyChris.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I did- even refrained from reporting the noise nuisance- two nights now the stereo system has been blaring into the wee small hours- normally I would set noise control onto it- but I decided on discretion in this instance.


Sometimes discretion is the best policy. I have a neighbor who keeps putting their trash can on my property, but the fall out could be rather nasty, and just is not worth it at this time. Maybe if that neighbor moves, then the next person will be requested not to put their trash can there. Yes, I know, way out in the country, but still need some sort of trash pickup for some folks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Sometimes discretion is the best policy. I have a neighbor who keeps putting their trash can on my property, but the fall out could be rather nasty, and just is not worth it at this time. Maybe if that neighbor moves, then the next person will be requested not to put their trash can there. Yes, I know, way out in the country, but still need some sort of trash pickup for some folks.


Mmmm, I put out my recycling bin, this week- collection is only every two weeks- but if there is standard rubbish in it you can end up with a hefty fine.
As chance had it, Wednesday morning, I was out well before the trucks went through. I could see immediately that someone had put something extra in my bin. I checked to see what it was- and to my horror, below the cardboard, placed on top, to make it look like recycling, there were, it turned out two very full and heavy plastic bags of ordinary rubbish. I pulled them out- placed them on top of the proper rubbish bin, beside mine- and took a photo, just in case Council tried to fine me (if the perpetrator had reinserted their rubbish).
When I got home, quite a few hours later, one of the bags was still there- on the ground. Have not heard anything further, so hopefully all is okay!!!!!
I told Jaz, my new permanent helper, when she arrived at five, for my shower, that we will not try that in future, we will wait until the Recycling bin is pretty full- problem is- at that point it also gets rather heavy.
I really don't want a fine, though, because of someone else ignoring the By Laws, and common courtesy, for that matter!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mmmm, I put out my recycling bin, this week- collection is only every two weeks- but if there is standard rubbish in it you can end up with a hefty fine.
> As chance had it, Wednesday morning, I was out well before the trucks went through. I could see immediately that someone had put something extra in my bin. I checked to see what it was- and to my horror, below the cardboard, placed on top, to make it look like recycling, there were, it turned out two very full and heavy plastic bags of ordinary rubbish. I pulled them out- placed them on top of the proper rubbish bin, beside mine- and took a photo, just in case Council tried to fine me (if the perpetrator had reinserted their rubbish).
> When I got home, quite a few hours later, one of the bags was still there- on the ground. Have not heard anything further, so hopefully all is okay!!!!!
> I told Jaz, my new permanent helper, when she arrived at five, for my shower, that we will not try that in future, we will wait until the Recycling bin is pretty full- problem is- at that point it also gets rather heavy.
> I really don't want a fine, though, because of someone else ignoring the By Laws, and common courtesy, for that matter!


Mine is just an harassing neighbor. If it is punt on the other side of the lane then it is in his way when he turns in. If it is up on my property then it is not in his way. I am getting very tempted to start moving it though. Folks just do not seem to understand the concept of "private" property at times. When we first moved in he gave us a lot of grief about using the lane on the southern end of our property. He thought it was a "private" road, but the person who built the house bought the right to have a "field opening" off it. Plus, it is an unopened county road, and therefor not private. He was not happy when he call the cops on us and it ended up rebounding on him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Mine is just an harassing neighbor. If it is punt on the other side of the lane then it is in his way when he turns in. If it is up on my property then it is not in his way. I am getting very tempted to start moving it though. Folks just do not seem to understand the concept of "private" property at times. When we first moved in he gave us a lot of grief about using the lane on the southern end of our property. He thought it was a "private" road, but the person who built the house bought the right to have a "field opening" off it. Plus, it is an unopened county road, and therefor not private. He was not happy when he call the cops on us and it ended up rebounding on him.


Silly (old?) codger, sounds like he'd been there too long on his own. It can be so annoying when people are not neighbourly.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

I just sort of skimmed the last few pages. I started the tablecloth and have been working every day on it. I'm using a very large cone of lace weight soy silk which I've had for about 12 years so I should have enough. If not, I'll start hunting! I've finished several projects and got them blocked, including 2 basic triangular scarves that I've given away, a cowl, a long scarf, the lace vest, and a wool cardigan. I have pictures and will try to get them up tomorrow or the next day. 

I loved your table runner, Barbara. It's quite an achievement, I think. I also like the way the beads pop on your Cats and dogs scarf. That's going to look great when finished.

Karen, it's great to hear about your mom, I remember your trials and tribulations with the business. I love the color of the triangular shawl. Very pretty.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> I just sort of skimmed the last few pages. I started the tablecloth and have been working every day on it. I'm using a very large cone of lace weight soy silk which I've had for about 12 years so I should have enough. If not, I'll start hunting! I've finished several projects and got them blocked, including 2 basic triangular scarves that I've given away, a cowl, a long scarf, the lace vest, and a wool cardigan. I have pictures and will try to get them up tomorrow or the next day.
> 
> I loved your table runner, Barbara. It's quite an achievement, I think. I also like the way the beads pop on your Cats and dogs scarf. That's going to look great when finished.
> 
> Karen, it's great to hear about your mom, I remember your trials and tribulations with the business. I love the color of the triangular shawl. Very pretty.


I wish I had a big cone of soy silk, Dodie. Silk is quite expensive to buy for weaving, at least $60 a cone and then you often need more than one color. Granted you get a lot of yardage.

Thanks on the table runner and scarf. I told DH that I feel most like an artist when I weave. There is a satisfaction in creating an entire project. The new project is on the loom, with some steps needed to be done before I can begin weaving. I hope to have those steps done by today or tomorrow.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Mine is just an harassing neighbor. If it is punt on the other side of the lane then it is in his way when he turns in. If it is up on my property then it is not in his way. I am getting very tempted to start moving it though. .


During one of the prior hurricane passages we had several trees down. Most of our neighbors lost a tree.  DH and I spent considerable time chopping up our large tree into manageable chunks and piled it in the front of our driveway, still allowing access for us to get in and out. The pile was big, in volume about one and a half good sized cars. Well, the neighbors had a tree down. Guess where they put the (unchopped) trunks and branches? In front of my garage, next to the big pile. Sigh. They could have put the stuff on top of my pile. So I drug all those branches and the big trunk back into one of their driveways (the one no one uses). Next day their tree parts were in the road in front of my big pile. Yeah right, I want to get fined for blocking the road. So I moved the stuff again. Day three the pile is back but this time they have piled it onto the fire hydrant that is in my yard. Really? So I moved the pile yet again, but this time left it in their grass, partly in the road. They did not bring it back a fourth time. I would have had no issue with the tree parts put on top of my tree pile, but do not block my garage, do not block the road, and do not block the hydrant. You know the fines would be coming to me due to the location of the stuff. But we have fewer trees for this season, lol.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> During one of the prior hurricane passages we had several trees down. Most of our neighbors lost a tree. DH and I spent considerable time chopping up our large tree into manageable chunks and piled it in the front of our driveway, still allowing access for us to get in and out. The pile was big, in volume about one and a half good sized cars. Well, the neighbors had a tree down. Guess where they put the (unchopped) trunks and branches? In front of my garage, next to the big pile. Sigh. They could have put the stuff on top of my pile. So I drug all those branches and the big trunk back into one of their driveways (the one no one uses). Next day their tree parts were in the road in front of my big pile. Yeah right, I want to get fined for blocking the road. So I moved the stuff again. Day three the pile is back but this time they have piled it onto the fire hydrant that is in my yard. Really? So I moved the pile yet again, but this time left it in their grass, partly in the road. They did not bring it back a fourth time. I would have had no issue with the tree parts put on top of my tree pile, but do not block my garage, do not block the road, and do not block the hydrant. You know the fines would be coming to me due to the location of the stuff. But we have fewer trees for this season, lol.


Wow, how rude of them. You would think they could have asked.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I may have to resort to moving the intended windows 7 hard drive to mom's desktop computer tower. I know that I have to install a new set of partitions/etc anyway right now. May as well move power supply back too.

One more tower minimized due to older equipment. SIGH! :sm25:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Silly (old?) codger, sounds like he'd been there too long on his own. It can be so annoying when people are not neighbourly.


No, he is still in his 50s. He just likes to bully people, especially women. Didn't work with me and now he just does some really dumb things.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> I just sort of skimmed the last few pages. I started the tablecloth and have been working every day on it. I'm using a very large cone of lace weight soy silk which I've had for about 12 years so I should have enough. If not, I'll start hunting! I've finished several projects and got them blocked, including 2 basic triangular scarves that I've given away, a cowl, a long scarf, the lace vest, and a wool cardigan. I have pictures and will try to get them up tomorrow or the next day.
> 
> I loved your table runner, Barbara. It's quite an achievement, I think. I also like the way the beads pop on your Cats and dogs scarf. That's going to look great when finished.
> 
> Karen, it's great to hear about your mom, I remember your trials and tribulations with the business. I love the color of the triangular shawl. Very pretty.


Wow you have been busy!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> During one of the prior hurricane passages we had several trees down. Most of our neighbors lost a tree. DH and I spent considerable time chopping up our large tree into manageable chunks and piled it in the front of our driveway, still allowing access for us to get in and out. The pile was big, in volume about one and a half good sized cars. Well, the neighbors had a tree down. Guess where they put the (unchopped) trunks and branches? In front of my garage, next to the big pile. Sigh. They could have put the stuff on top of my pile. So I drug all those branches and the big trunk back into one of their driveways (the one no one uses). Next day their tree parts were in the road in front of my big pile. Yeah right, I want to get fined for blocking the road. So I moved the stuff again. Day three the pile is back but this time they have piled it onto the fire hydrant that is in my yard. Really? So I moved the pile yet again, but this time left it in their grass, partly in the road. They did not bring it back a fourth time. I would have had no issue with the tree parts put on top of my tree pile, but do not block my garage, do not block the road, and do not block the hydrant. You know the fines would be coming to me due to the location of the stuff. But we have fewer trees for this season, lol.


Rather surprised they had the energy to do it so many times!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> No, he is still in his 50s. He just likes to bully people, especially women. Didn't work with me and now he just does some really dumb things.


Oh brother. What a jerk. Wish there were fewer in the world.....

I may not be buddy-buddy with my neighbors, but at least no one is harassing anyone else (especially me, I wouldn't take it very civilly).


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> Oh brother. What a jerk. Wish there were fewer in the world.....
> 
> I may not be buddy-buddy with my neighbors, but at least no one is harassing anyone else (especially me, I wouldn't take it very civilly).


Really, it just comes down to do unto others as you would have them do unto you.
We keep our garbage on our side but the neighbour puts in on the small median between our homes.
Half of that median is ours but they use the whole thing when the could place their garbage on the other side of their laneway and be totally on their own property.
Petty maybe but we would never dream of putting our garbage on their property...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> No, he is still in his 50s. He just likes to bully people, especially women. Didn't work with me and now he just does some really dumb things.


Oh Dear! that could mean you are stuck with him for ages! :sm25:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Rather surprised they had the energy to do it so many times!


So was I- maybe they thought you would think it was yours?! They were really persistent!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hello folks, from early Sunday- May 12th, Mother's Day in NZ- I just got the new Lace Party on the way!

The URL is :

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-605543-1.html#13803606

Hope everyone else is enjoying what remains of Saturday!!!

I am heading out shortly- my social life has taken a turn to busy! it is great- but eats into knitting time, and computer time!


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hello folks, from early Sunday- May 12th, Mother's Day in NZ- I just got the new Lace Party on the way!
> 
> The URL is :
> 
> ...


on my way there. pausing to issue gloat warning: GLOAT WARNING!!!!!
go the second japenese stitch book today Joanns--$18.99, 25% off book sale--$14.24,
15%off coupon--$12.14. GO ME!!!!!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> on my way there. pausing to issue gloat warning: GLOAT WARNING!!!!!
> go the second japenese stitch book today Joanns--$18.99, 25% off book sale--$14.24,
> 15%off coupon--$12.14. GO ME!!!!!


Rub it in, NancyLea. Just rub it in.......... Good for you -- now I think I'll be jealous for 10 minutes. That should be long enough don't you think....


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> Rub it in, NancyLea. Just rub it in.......... Good for you -- now I think I'll be jealous for 10 minutes. That should be long enough don't you think....


more then long enough. I just had to share the joy. now to find time to start something else new, thirty isn't nearly enough projects.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> on my way there. pausing to issue gloat warning: GLOAT WARNING!!!!!
> go the second japenese stitch book today Joanns--$18.99, 25% off book sale--$14.24,
> 15%off coupon--$12.14. GO ME!!!!!


OOOH- ENVY notice!!!! Lucky you having some spare cash!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Rub it in, NancyLea. Just rub it in.......... Good for you -- now I think I'll be jealous for 10 minutes. That should be long enough don't you think....


Definitely- you don't want to end up with stomach ulcers or some such!!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Oh brother. What a jerk. Wish there were fewer in the world.....
> 
> I may not be buddy-buddy with my neighbors, but at least no one is harassing anyone else (especially me, I wouldn't take it very civilly).


I didn't either! And that was a large part of the problem. He was so used to bullying his wife and daughters he was not used to a female standing up to him and calling him on it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> more then long enough. I just had to share the joy. now to find time to start something else new, thirty isn't nearly enough projects.


Strewth! is that the sum total of your WIP's!!!!????


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh Dear! that could mean you are stuck with him for ages! :sm25:


We think (hope) they are getting ready to sale the property. They have been doing a lot of cleaning up in the past few weeks. Time will tell.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I didn't either! And that was a large part of the problem. He was so used to bullying his wife and daughters he was not used to a female standing up to him and calling him on it.


That sort of male- almost needs an elimination- sadly far too many around. (And so often we let them get away with it- the numbers of women who get Protection Orders, and then head straight back into the relationship- women can be very lacking of the self -protection needed to survive an abusive relationship).


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> on my way there. pausing to issue gloat warning: GLOAT WARNING!!!!!
> go the second japenese stitch book today Joanns--$18.99, 25% off book sale--$14.24,
> 15%off coupon--$12.14. GO ME!!!!!


Ooooh, lucky you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> We think (hope) they are getting ready to sale the property. They have been doing a lot of cleaning up in the past few weeks. Time will tell.


Certainly hope that is what they are planning!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you Nancylea for hosting this time around!


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> Strewth! is that the sum total of your WIP's!!!!????


not including actual sewing and I bought three more of those also today.

naughty nancy, two books (one knit, one crochet.) three sewing projects, AND lunch with a girl friend. money not spend since December due to down in the dump-I-ness.

side note notice I bring the discussion back to publications on crafts we need to challenge ourselves to utilize!


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you Nancylea for hosting this time around!


you're welcome it's always a joy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> not including actual sewing and I bought three more of those also today.
> 
> naughty nancy, two books (one knit, one crochet.) three sewing projects, AND lunch with a girl friend. money not spend since December due to down in the dump-I-ness.
> 
> side note notice I bring the discussion back to publications on crafts we need to challenge ourselves to utilize!


Sorry to hear you've had a 'down-in-the-dumps' patch- hopefully well clear of it now.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I didn't either! And that was a large part of the problem. He was so used to bullying his wife and daughters he was not used to a female standing up to him and calling him on it.


Good for you!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> side note notice I bring the discussion back to publications on crafts we need to challenge ourselves to utilize!


I have so many books and magazines, there is no way I can remember where something in particular is, or what all is in a book or especially a group of magazines. I have many lists, and notes placed in project bags....but sometimes I take a group of magazines and just leisurely look through them for ideas and such. I've been working my way through all of them lately to see if any are of no interest and should be gotten rid of. NOPE! Been having a blast with the older ones, looking at the styles of clothing on models and the advertisements. So I guess I'll just need more efficient ways to store them. Wish me luck!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> I have so many books and magazines, there is no way I can remember where something in particular is, or what all is in a book or especially a group of magazines. I have many lists, and notes placed in project bags....but sometimes I take a group of magazines and just leisurely look through them for ideas and such. I've been working my way through all of them lately to see if any are of no interest and should be gotten rid of. NOPE! Been having a blast with the older ones, looking at the styles of clothing on models and the advertisements. So I guess I'll just need more efficient ways to store them. Wish me luck!


 * LUCK*


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> I have so many books and magazines, there is no way I can remember where something in particular is, or what all is in a book or especially a group of magazines. I have many lists, and notes placed in project bags....but sometimes I take a group of magazines and just leisurely look through them for ideas and such. I've been working my way through all of them lately to see if any are of no interest and should be gotten rid of. NOPE! Been having a blast with the older ones, looking at the styles of clothing on models and the advertisements. So I guess I'll just need more efficient ways to store them. Wish me luck!


when you find IT can you share IT?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> * LUCK*


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------

